# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Blue chip picks

## Skittle

I have used all kinds of picks, original shells, Tortis, and other composites of materials...........but these new Blue Chips are extrodinary and outstanding in tone, playability and speed. Call Matthew Goins at 865-803-9442 or check out his website at www.bluechippick.net. Danny Roberts that plays with the Grascals, absolutely loves them and Paul Williams is using them. These things show hardly no wear after a long period of use.

----------

Timetested

----------


## Mike Bunting

Not a particularly informative website.

----------


## woodwizard

Never heard of this pick before but I've sure heard of Danny Roberts.
Even talked with him on the phone when I called Gibson once, Nice guy. I sent an email asking the price and question about the shape and thickness. Guess I'll hear something pretty soon. Thanks for the info.

----------


## John Hill

Hmmm...perhaps a pic of the pick wouldn't hurt.

----------


## Skittle

Matthew's website is only about a week old with just the front page; He will have pictures of the picks soon. The guages he has now is a Blue Chip 40 tear shape, a tricorner pointed and a tricorner with slighly rounded edges about 1.4 mm, and the same a little thicker the Blue Chip 50 at a 1.5. Everyone on the Cafe here has what they like, whither it be original shells, Tortis, Wigens, or whatever, But I am sold on these little guys.

----------


## Austin Koerner

what is the price of these picks?

----------


## Skittle

For now, these are $35. That seems high, but this material is so incredibly strong, and too, Matthew said that the tempature factor on this over 900 degrees. He said he had a 3 inch peice of this that he had a blow torch on with a digital thermometer and the material barely turned color. This again, is the best material I have ever used for picks. You will just have to try one to believe it.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;You will just have to try one to believe it.&gt;

At $35 bucks? Don't think so.

----------


## Kevin K

Not to sound negative but what does 900 degree temp have to do with tone and volume? The pick will never be around that temp.

----------


## mrmando

I guess that depends on how fast you play...

----------


## Kevin K

Skittle,
If the material is that durable, does the pick have any flex at all being from 1.0mm to 1.14mm. 
What is this composite material?
How are the end bevels?

----------


## JHo

Perhaps the maker would consider offering some introductory pricing to drum up business. $35 for a pick that almost nobody has ever even seen let alone held or used seems a little steep, even if those two highly regarded folks mentioned above do use them.

----------


## mrmando

A booth at summer festivals would be a good way to let players try them.

----------


## Kirk

Checked out the website. Looks like they should be called the brown chip pick ......

----------


## Kevin K

Would be interesting to try out and see how this material sounds.

----------


## JeffD

I would like to hear how they sound compared to the Tortis (Red Bear) picks.

----------


## pjlama

There are pictures, descriptions, pricing and even a shopping cart, the navigation is across the top. Since it was easy I ordered one, I'll let you guys know. It's still cheaper than a new mando.

----------


## Skittle

> If the material is that durable, does the pick have any flex at all being from 1.0mm to 1.14mm. #
> What is this composite material?
> How are the end bevels?


Kevin,
 Yes it has flex and the ends are beveled and polished.

----------


## Rick Cadger

$35 - is that each?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...

Oh, my poor ribs...

----------


## cwebber

Here are some specs on the Picks

http://www.bluechippick.net/Specs.htm

----------


## AlanN

Some people insist on denigrating a product with knowing little or nothing about it. Why is that? If you don't want to buy it, don't buy it. But leave off the nasty remarks, it does not put you, or this site, in a favorable light.

----------

amma, 

masa618

----------


## mandoboy07

[QUOTE]Some people insist on denigrating a product with knowing little or nothing about it. Why is that? If you don't want to buy it, don't buy it. But leave off the nasty remarks, it does not put you, or this site, in a favorable light.

I agree with you.But you got to say thats too much for a pic that hasent been out long. Maby after it gits a name bump it up to that price.

----------


## lovethemf5s

> Some people insist on denigrating a product with knowing little or nothing about it. Why is that? If you don't want to buy it, don't buy it. But leave off the nasty remarks, it does not put you, or this site, in a favorable light.


I agree.

----------


## GVD

> $35 - is that each?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...


Is something funny about driving Hawksbill turtles to the brink of extinction? Maybe you should check out what people pay for real tortoise shell before you dismiss what _may_ be a viable alternative.

GVD

----------


## Glassweb

I love my Tortis picks just FINE!

----------


## JHo

True enough about the shell picks, I've heard worse than $35, let alone the obvious detrimental effect on the turtle population. Still if introductory pricing were offered, say on the first X number of orders or something, maybe for $20 or so, I'd bet many more people would jump on that who might not do so at $35. $20 seems to be acceptable for another popular pick manufacturer, so why not get in at that same point to start? Dollars and sense as my boss would say.

----------


## c3hammer

I have some of that material for a medical mold that I worked on a few years ago. You can actually injection mold other materials like polycarbonate right onto that material without much effect. It's pretty amazing stuff.

I just made a pick out of it and I'll say it's quite a fine sounding material. I do know that the price of that material is incredibly expensive. Too bad it can't easily be molded or I'd use it in some pick molds I run for another customer.

$35 is not out of the question for what you're getting, even if that does sound crazy for a simple guitar pick. LOL!

Cheers,
Pete

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I was intrigued at first, but $35 for a blue chip pick -- and it isn't even _blue_.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

This pick doesn't require polishing. 

Who here polishes their picks? I didn't know I was supposed to.

----------


## Jeroen

For $35 I'd expect a plectrum, not a pick.

----------


## Austin Koerner

> This pick doesn't require polishing. #
> 
> Who here polishes there picks? #I didn't know I was supposed to.


I was thinking the same thing.

I might get one, one of these some day..maybe

----------


## dmamlep

I'll wait till I hear from the masses, I have a redbear and really dont like it much. "still" Love my Gibson tri-Pick. they dont wear well, but they are only a buck each, thats 35 picks for one brown chip pick.

----------


## fredfrank

I like to compare this sort of thing to a motel room. I've spent more than that on a motel room and the next day I had nothing to show for it. At least this way, you'd have a pick that should last forever.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I like to compare this sort of thing to a motel room. I've spent more than that on a motel room and the next day I had nothing to show for it. At least this way, you'd have a pick that should last forever.&gt;

The motel room, presumably, is a need. You either get one or sleep in your car. I'm not convinced I "need" this pick.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

See if I can find _one_ of my dozens of dunlops floating around at a convenient time, then we'll talk.

----------


## mandroid

Well other than the Placebo effect,


It would have to be a fully deductible business expense to be worth 100X a 0.35$ one Ill stay down with the Dawgs N such since the big fees [ or salary offers ] are not there.

----------


## Perry

If you are at all serious about your tone and $35 clams and a Blue Chip gets you to where you want to be then you've got yourself a bargain in my humble opinion.

Looking forward to PJ's report.

----------


## BlueMountain

For $35, I'd expect it to come with a little chain I can attach to a belt loop (or a mandolin strap), sort of like those big wallets with chains that some bikers carry. Or maybe it should come with a magnet or something.

----------


## Steve Cat

Come on........lets be honest. At $35 it is a plectrum, just as my TI Mittles are just that Mittles, not strings. If you really want to be an artiste, you have to pay yours dues. You do want to be an artiste, doncha?

----------


## pickloser

Turtles are safe from me. So is this pick. See user name.

----------


## AlanN

Looking forward to receiving mine.

----------


## Kevin K

Me too.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> $35 - is that each?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Is something funny about driving Hawksbill turtles to the brink of extinction? Maybe you should check out what people pay for real tortoise shell before you dismiss what _may_ be a viable alternative.
> 
> GVD


Who is laughing at driving turtles to extinction? I never said that, and only a jerk would misrepresent what I wrote to imply that. Read the ACTUAL WORDS in the d*mned post. I never owned a shell pick in my life - how about you?

I am not criticising or denigrating the product. I know nothing about it except what is on the website, and will not be paying $35 to learn more.

I laugh because the concept of paying $35 for a pick strikes me as hilarious. That is my opinion. You are welcome to yours. You are welcome to buy what you like and I will not criticise you for it.

Wegen and Dunlop keep me picking just fine.

----------


## AlanN

Always difficult to read inflction on a message board. If I misread the intent of message relative to these picks, then my bad. I ordered one, will try it out and see if it's any good.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> Always difficult to read inflction on a message board. If I misread the intent of message relative to these picks, then my bad. I ordered one, will try it out and see if it's any good.


Hope you like it.

At my level of playing, one decent pick is pretty much as good as another. If I were as good as Tim O'Brien or Adam Steffey it might make a difference, but for an amateur like me? Nah. That's one reason the price tweaks my funny bone.

I'll be interested to read the reports of those who try them.

----------


## dmamlep

I'll sell my red bear

----------


## Nolan

> Originally Posted by  (mcH @ Mar. 14 2008, 19:01)
> 
> This pick doesn't require polishing. #
> 
> Who here polishes there picks? #I didn't know I was supposed to.
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I might get one, one of these some day..maybe


Real TS requires upkeep or the edges get rough or can chip. Guys will carry an emory board around and polish the edges so they stay glassy smooth.

----------


## BlueMountain

Here is why these picks are so expensive: a 12" x 12" square of this stuff, 1.6 mm. thick, costs $1300! See: http://www.professionalplastics.com/MELDIN7001
(You need to choose the 0.062 inch 12 x 12 option to get the price.) I thought it might be fun to buy a piece and try it out. Ouch!

Now assuming that one could get 144 picks from a 12" x 12" sheet of this stuff, that would work out to only $9 each. We could all go in on this together, buy a sheet, cut it up, and for say $10 including postage each have a one inch square of it to use for making a pick. Wow, we could save $25! Now, does anyone want to handle the book-keeping for this, gathering 144 payments? Maybe it makes more sense to just buy a pick and see.

It looks like a pretty amazing product. You can also buy it with 15% carbon in it for extra strength or with molybdenum, for superior self-lubrication. 

It might be interesting to make a flat-top mandolin out of it--no bracing needed. But we would need about $3,000 worth. Well, better not. Brazilian rosewood is a lot cheaper.

----------


## Steve G

Gas is $4 a gallon and picks are $35 each. Get over it.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

The material sounds like overkill for a pick considering that I've been using the same Wegen for over a year with no wear whatsoever. I don't know why, but I still want to buy one. I think I'll wait to hear what others say first.

----------


## dmamlep

that's not much more than my red bear, with shipping. and I dont even like it. and if it doesn't wear out, then I will try one. just dont lose it.

----------


## John Hill

> Gas is $4 a gallon and picks are $35 each. Get over it.


And people will wrinkle their nose and voice opinions over $35 picks. Get over it.

----------


## Alex Orr

Meh...I also love my Wegen.

What is the deal with this thing being self-lubricating? I'm not sure I'd like that. I may be playing in a jam when all of a sudden the pick decides to lubricate itself, thus flying out of my hand and perhaps causing serious harm to anyone nearby. Sounds dangerous to me. Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen. Myabe this is why they cost so much. Perhaps it's the retainer fees for the bevy of lawyers necessary to keep these super-picks on the market.  

(sorry...cuoldn't help it. This thread has had it's share of funny posts and I just had to get mine in  )

----------


## Rick Cadger

> ...This thread has had it's share of funny posts...


LOL

And some touchy and defensive ones.

It's been entertaining so far.

----------


## Pete Counter

> Turtles are safe from me. #So is this pick. #See user name.


Dude...I love that name "pickloser" I'm gonna start calling my wife that. She's by far the worst I've ever seen. Take the other night...Were on stage, just finished a song, we didnt break or anything, the keyboard playing was tellin a short (and I mean short story) and we get ready to play the next song and she looks over at me and sez "I cant find my pick!" She dint drop it..she dint set it down, she was just standing there listening to the story and lost a pick. I looked around on the floor and later I checked Inside her geetar and she really did just lose it. Its a good thin I keep around 10 of her picks in my pocket whenever we play.

----------


## Eric Hanson

A loving husband knows how to care for his wife. 
Bet she loves you for it. :Smile:

----------


## pickloser

I think there is a picklosing gene. #I hate to further stereotypes, but maybe it's a woman thing, as I am one. #The good news is that, at least at home, if you lose enough picks in enough places, you can almost always find one somewhere. #I call this the "saturation method" of pick storage. #
Laura

----------


## Rick Cadger

> I think there is a picklosing gene...


And I think I have it.

Actually I am losing fewer now as I always leave my current pick wedged in my mando strings now instead of putting it in my pocket. Also, I keep all the others in my mando case and only ever have one out at a time - or maybe 2 at a gig.

But over the years... Oy... I've lost hundreds.

----------


## Don Christy

I think someone posted the incorrect thicknesses. They are either 1.0 mm or 1.14 mm thick. Just ordered a 1.14 in the TP shape. I like both Wegen and Red Bear, so I'll let you know how these compare.
Don

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Originally Posted by  (pickloser @ Mar. 20 2008, 08:26)
> 
> I think there is a picklosing gene...
> 
> 
> And I think I have it...


Me too: I usually keep the one I favor at any given time tucked in the strings of my mandolin, but the other day I pulled it out and left it on the dining room table, and when I went back to look for it, it was nowhere to be found -- and I was the only one in the house the entire time. # 

(Or maybe instead of genetics, lost picks simply end up in that same parallel universe that plucks half-pair of socks from clothes dryers.)

----------


## pickloser

I wonder if the one one-sock-wearing, plectrum-hoarding being in the parallel universe will like the Blue Chip picks. They love Jazztone 207s.

----------


## goose 2

I just bought one although I have been strung out on the the wegen trimus 250 for some time now. #Will see how it compares. #I own every pick under the sun and I feel that pick choice affects tone more than string choice by far. #Anyway after putting as much dough into instruments as I have I might as well own a $35 pick.

----------


## mandolirius

I'm looking forward to the reviews from those who took the plunge. One thing I noticed is that they aren't very thick. I'm used to using 2mm and up. If they're super-stiff, I guess 1.14 could be alright.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I own every pick under the sun and I feel that pick choice affects tone more than string choice by far.&gt;

Agreed. And I also own every pick under the sun. Hey Goose, what's the worst pick you've ever bought? I have an aluminum one that would be my offering. What was I thinking?

----------


## Skittle

Im still using my Blue Chip 50 now for over a month everyday playing about an hour or two and ........no wear at all. Extremely happy customer!!!!!

----------


## goose 2

Worst pick? I bought some horn material picks that kinda crumbled when I played it. Its kinda funny that picks I thought were terrible 10 years ago I can now make sound pretty descent. In fact, I would like to modify my above post by saying that a developed right hand is more important as far as tone goes than picks or strings by far. But the right pick sure can help your right hand pull the tone.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Im still using my Blue Chip 50 now for over a month everyday playing about an hour or two and ........no wear at all.
> ================================================


Do most of you wear out picks a lot? I play for several hours every day and have for years, both mando & guitar.
I can't remember EVER discarding a pick because it was too worn.  I don't think I've even been tempted to polish a pick with sandpager "because of wear" more than once or twice.

Am I just a super light picker???

Phil

----------


## Skittle

It all depends on how you play....soft, hard,...etc. Every single player is different. I was making a statement that these Blue Chip picks are fantasic and I am very happy with mine, whither someone buys one and likes it or doesn't like it is not my concern.....Im just happy with mine and will continue to use it.

----------


## Crowder

Someone write me up for BUI--Browsing Under the Influence. I came home from a show last night, read this thread, and ordered a triangle-shaped Blue Chip from that site. 

$41 for a pick, shipped. This 'un better be good!!

----------


## allenhopkins

> I wonder if the one one-sock-wearing, plectrum-hoarding beings in the parallel universe will like the Blue Chip picks. #They love Jazztone 207s.


Apparently they're contented; they keep sending us wire coat hangers in exchange.

But, seriously, folks (tell your friends, I'll be here all weekend) -- I've been using &lt;$1 Dunlop Tortex orange picks forever. #I just have this instinctive skepticism that there's enough mojo in a $35 pick to propel me to the next level of semi-competence. #_Not_ a criticism of those who feel differently, but somehow my thoughts keep turning to the "magic feather" in Disney's _Dumbo_ cartoon. #Maybe it makes that much difference, or even more. #I don't know, and, as the kangaroo said to the bartender, "At that price, you won't be getting many more..."

----------


## Crowder

Good points Allen. Still, I have found that picks make a huge difference in every mandolin I've owned. As a converted guitar player I had used Tortex blues and purples for years and years, and my first six months of playing mandolin I used the same. I bought something else one day just because I wanted to try the triangular ones, and it was like night and day. One of these days I might try a thick triangular Tortex and see if I like it as well. 

I know one thing....if I like the Blue Chip I'm going to list it in my signature.  It will be my fourth most expensive instrument!

----------


## Kevin K

Go ahead and add it to your list. I got mine yesterday and I like what I hear. Was asked tonight what I did to my mandolin, that it sounded better than it ever has before. They couldn't believe that is was a different pick.

----------


## pjlama

So I got my Blue "brown" Chip pick(s) tonight. Looks like they may have been in the POB for a couple days. Anyway, when I opened the package I was surprised to find two picks, I only ordered one. I checked the receipt and Matthew had written me a note thanking me for being the first website customer and included another pick as thanks. Pretty cool. I ordered a TP50 and he added a TRP50. When I got home I took one of the Bluechips (didn't know I had different types at the time) out and a Wegen TF140, Tortis C med, TS triangle, and a Jazz Mando D'Andrea 1.5mm. Recently I've been using the Jazz mando pick on the MM and the Wegen on the Ellis as each mandolin has different needs. I took out both mandos and went through all the picks on both for a while. I knew what to expect with the stuff I already had but wanted to just get a good baseline. I was very impressed with the bluechip as it has good strong cut but isn't harsh. That seems to be the trade off, you either get strong definition or warmth never both. The bluechip gets both. I thought maybe it was because the bluechip (BC) had more rounded tips then I realized that Matthew sent two different shapes so I broke out the TP50 and rotated that in. I got the same sound from the TP and TFP which was really interesting in that I find more point gives me a more pointy sound usually. So I'm pretty pleased overall and think I found a that sounds great and works on both my mandos. The material appears to be very durable and it doesn't slip around in your hand. I'd say if you're feeling like checking out a new pick these are quite nice go for it.

----------

masa618

----------


## mandozilla

I think I'll give one a try...but...I think I'd rather sell 1000 picks at $25 each than 300 at $35 each...do the math.

----------


## Gutbucket

I don't get it. Many on this site won't bat an eye at dropping three or four grand at buying a mandolin, but draw the line at $35.00 picks. Mama-mia. I just don't get it.

----------


## dmamlep

thats like spending 65g on my new porsche and putting regular gas in it.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> thats like spending 65g on my new porsche and putting regular gas in it.


That only holds true if you take it as read that the expensive picks are going to be hugely better than less expensive ones.

Is a Wegen "regular" gas? I love them, as do many Cafe users, but I don't think they are "better" than the Dunlop Ultex, just different. Ultex triangles give accuracy and definition while the thick, more rounded Wegens give chunky warmth.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;So I got my Blue "brown" Chip pick(s) tonight.&gt;

I thought it was odd that they're brown and not blue, but I can sure see why they didn't call them "Brown Chip" picks.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I don't get it. Many on this site won't bat an eye at dropping three or four grand at buying a mandolin, but draw the line at $35.00 picks. Mama-mia. I just don't get it.&gt;

I don't think it's the money, per se. At least it isn't with me. I'd spend $35 on one if it were really "all that". Trouble is buying one on spec. It could turn out to be, as a lot of picks I've ordered sight unseen, completely worthless to me.

----------


## John Flynn

> I don't get it. Many on this site won't bat an eye at dropping three or four grand at buying a mandolin, but draw the line at $35.00 picks. Mama-mia. I just don't get it.


Let me see if I can clear it up for you. Three or four grand (or even more) is worth it for a great mandolin, especially since it represents many, many hours of a skilled luthier's time and great mandolins sound a whole lot better than cheap ones. IMHO, a square inch of plastic is not worth $35, since it represents a nano-second of effort stamping it out of a sheet of plastic and in my experience has a marginal impact on tone or playability over a 35 cent pick. The "All Picks Are CNC machined, laser etched and held to a very tight tolerance. Each one is beveled and polished by hand." and the "Made from a very high grade self lubricating special formulated composite material. Better tone and response than tortoise shell and Blue Chip Picks require no polishing." sound like marketing hype to me. I believe that if PT Barnum were alive today, he would be selling accessories to musicians, rather than creating circus sideshows!

I love the story Mike Compton tells about Bill Monroe. Bill flew into a town to teach a workshop, but realized he didn't bring a pick with him. The friend who drove him from the airport found an old, cheapo pick buried in the seat cushions of his car. Later, at one point in the workshop, someone asked Monroe what kind of picks he used. With great drama, he held up that pick and said, "I use THESE!" I can only imagine the workshop participants went straight to thier local music store in search of those picks afterwards. I think of that story every time someone starts crowing about $35 picks.

----------


## John of Patcham

Pricing bears almost no relationship to manufacturing costs for many products these days. #Designer clothing made for 5 dollars per garment in a Far East sweatshop flies off the racks at 99 dollars retail. #Pricing is based on what people are conditioned to pay and people will pay big prices for what is perceived to be a premium product.

So, will I buy one? #Well I 've bought quite a range of picks and the difference that they make in tone and volume is incredible. #It is possible that this pick might be the best for me, given my instrument, setup and style of playing. #However my current favourite by a large margin is a Wegen M140. #I've just paid 20 dollars for the closest Red Bear equivalent and found that to be really disappointing. #I probably will try a Blue Chip at some point, but not right now.

----------


## Don Christy

My current favorites are the Wegen TF 140 and the Tortis (mike compton version). I went ahead and ordered a Blue Chip to check it out. I try out most picks that people recommend just to see what I think. I keep coming back to the Wegen and Tortis. 

I received the Blue Chip on Sat. First impression, I like it alot. It seems to produce a little louder and richer tone than the tortis. Somewhere between the Wegen and Tortis in terms of brightness of tone. Smooth like the Tortis (less grabby than the Wegen) on the strings. I'm trying to work on a very loose pick grip and have come to like the holes drilled through like on the Wegen and Tortis versions I'm using. Even without holes drilled thorugh it, the Blue Chip seems very secure in a loose grip. 

Need more time with it, but it may become my new favorite. 

As for price, the $35 didn't really factor into my decision much. Will this make me a better player or make me sound like Mr Monroe? Doubtful. Nevertheless, I don't tend to hesitate to drop small $ on accessories to play with. 
Don

----------


## Gutbucket

If they never wear out, you almost have to charge that much. The only reason to buy another one is if you're like me and constantly lose one.

----------


## mandolooter

Wow....lotta controversy here...and right when I was about to debut my new line called "Picklooter's" at $150.00 a pop. Guarantee'd to make ya sound way better, able to emulate all other pick's tone, feel and shape! With the new built-in GPS system ya can never loose one either. For a extra 50 bucks you lazy folks can have a homing device installed that returns it to your right front pocket, even in a crowded jam or bar! A left handed model is in the works but unavailable at this time due to software problems. Other details and ordering info to be posted soon, start saving now folks...your plectrum problems and worries are over!!!!!!

----------


## Jakester

Out of curiosity I went searching for woodwind reeds and found that you can easily pay up to $70.00 for one top of the line alto saxophone reed.

I'll be ordering one of the Blue Chip picks to check out, but I hope I don't like them. I say that because I need to have 3 to 5 of the same pick handy or I get anxious.

PAS (pick acquisition syndrome) soon we'll be say thing like, "I hate to part with these, but I've got to sell a few Wegens and Red Bears in order to buy the latest 'such and such' pick". this part is just a joke, please.

BTW all my picks are man made materials, except for a few turtle picks I have found in old guitar cases over the years.

Peace,
Jim
Richmond, VA

----------


## Gutbucket

> Wow....lotta controversy here...and right when I was about to debut my new line called "Picklooter's" at $150.00 a pop. Guarantee'd to make ya sound way better, able to emulate all other pick's tone, feel and shape! With the new built-in GPS system ya can never loose one either. For a extra 50 bucks you lazy folks can have a homing device installed that returns it to your right front pocket, even in a crowded jam or bar! #A left handed model is in the works but unavailable at this time due to software problems. Other details and ordering info to be posted soon, start saving now folks...your plectrum problems and worries are over!!!!!!


I'll take three with the GPS option.

----------


## Crowder

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> I don't get it. Many on this site won't bat an eye at dropping three or four grand at buying a mandolin, but draw the line at $35.00 picks. Mama-mia. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can clear it up for you. Three or four grand (or even more) is worth it for a great mandolin, especially since it represents many, many hours of a skilled luthier's time and great mandolins sound a whole lot better than cheap ones. IMHO, a square inch of plastic is not worth $35, since it represents a nano-second of effort stamping it out of a sheet of plastic and in my experience has a marginal impact on tone or playability over a 35 cent pick. The "All Picks Are CNC machined, laser etched and held to a very tight tolerance. Each one is beveled and polished by hand." and the "Made from a very high grade self lubricating special formulated composite material. Better tone and response than tortoise shell and Blue Chip Picks require no polishing." sound like marketing hype to me. I believe that if PT Barnum were alive today, he would be selling accessories to musicians, rather than creating circus sideshows!
> 
> I love the story Mike Compton tells about Bill Monroe. Bill flew into a town to teach a workshop, but realized he didn't bring a pick with him. The friend who drove him from the airport found an old, cheapo pick buried in the seat cushions of his car. Later, at one point in the workshop, someone asked Monroe what kind of picks he used. With great drama, he held up that pick and said, "I use THESE!" I can only imagine the workshop participants went straight to thier local music store in search of those picks afterwards. I think of that story every time someone starts crowing about $35 picks.


If you can't tell the difference, don't bother. Some people can't tell the difference between a junk mandolin and a great one. Some great players prefer crusty old strings and won't replace them until they break. 

As for me, I can tell a big difference between different kinds of picks.

----------


## mandoboy07

So for those of you with the Blue Chip pic. Does it play faster than the Wegen? The Wegen seems to bight down or pull on the string a little and can not be as smooth as I would like. But I do like the bright sound of the Wegen.???

----------


## Don Christy

> So for those of you with the Blue Chip pic. Does it play faster than the Wegen? The Wegen seems to bight down or pull on the string a little and can not be as smooth as I would like. But I do like the bright sound of the Wegen.???


As I mentioned in my review above, it does not grab at the strings like the Wegen - much smoother on the strings like the tortis. I also mentioned the tone. I little brighter than the tortis, but probably not quite as bright as the wegen.

----------


## mandoboy07

As I mentioned in my review above, it does not grab at the strings like the Wegen - much smoother on the strings like the tortis. I also mentioned the tone. I little brighter than the tortis, but probably not quite as bright as the wegen.[QUOTE]

Well might just have to give it a try. Thanks.

----------


## woodwizard

Well ... I've been stuck on the Wegen M150. Love that dawg/rounded shape... been pretty happy with that pick but decided to try the Red Bear "E" style after a thread with alot of hype about them. Just got it a couple of days ago. I do like it ...did the tone comparison thing . Found that the Tortis is a little warmer sounding... not quit as bright as the Wegen. I still like the Wegen but I'm not sorry I got Red Bear. Now we got the Blue Chip pick. Deep down one of these days I know I've got to try one. Guess I got a bad case of "PAS"

----------


## pjlama

Don's got it right, it's in between a Wegen and Red Bear. I think it's a bit smoother sounding than the red bear and I like the durability opposed to the red bear.

----------


## Crowder

Got mine today. I like it. It has a natural tackiness that I appreciate. After having a Red Bear ruined going through the laundry, I appreciate it's durability. I don't like the price, but considering that two or three of them might last several years is nice.

FWIW mine is the thicker triangle. It does all the tonal things right. It's a little better on the low end than the high, but I've got brand new strings so time will tell.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

ill take a homing pick if i can get it to appear in my left pocket. thats my pick pocket and would want to have to change my ways. hope this can be worked out.

----------


## mandroid

so don't leave us all hanging. lay one of those suckers down and take a picture with it, on the table next to a few now inferior, previously satisfactory, ones..

----------


## Crowder

So far...

PROS: No fear of breakage (unlike Red Bears), feels good, speedy. Very loud--imparts a ton of energy to the string.

CONS: Tone isn't up to Red Bear/Tortis standard. I'd prefer it a bit thicker and heavier.

----------


## Kevin K

Tip, take one tip of the pick and add a speed bevel to both sides and polish up nicely, you'll be amazed at the sound, or .... I was.

----------


## Crowder

> Tip, take one tip of the pick and add a speed bevel to both sides and polish up nicely, you'll be amazed at the sound, or .... I was.


Interesting. Will sandpaper work? 

I find two things about my Blue Chip to be kind of fascinating:

1. Of all the picks I have, it is the most tonally sensitive to the angle of attack on the string. I suspect that is due to the thinness of the material. Maybe that speed bevel will work. As is, the thinness is what I'm struggling to adjust to. 

2. I mentioned earlier that the pick seems to impart more energy to the strings than any I've tried. This is really remarkable to me. The strings just really seem to bark and sing LOUD. It's to the point where I may have to raise my action or use J75's instead of 74's due to string rattle on the wound pairs. I've never gotten more volume from less effort. That's a big advantage if it allows me to relax my right hand even more....but the thinness of the pick has me pinching it a little. Always a balance.

----------


## Kevin K

I'm with you on the thickness, I'm used to a Wegen which is a little thicker and find myself pinching more with the bluechip. Guess practice makes perfect and before long, hopefully it'll feel natural.
Again I too find this pick to pull more energy - volume and tone more than anything else I've tried. If you drop the pick on a hard flat surface there's a familiar sound (like tortoise).

----------


## JHM

I'm excited at the possibilities for the new Blue Chip Pick. I have used most every type & brand of pick over the past 35 years and this is the best I've found. Being comfortably priced between the best synthetic and the average tortoise I find it to be an excellent value. I've found the Blue Chip Pick to have excellent playing characteristics and exceptional resistance to wear. I highly recommend this product for any serious player, especially professionals. Just try it and you'll see!

----------


## Crowder

Two quick notes:

I added a small circle of self-stick sandpaper to each side of my Blue Chip, which adds thickness and grip. I have long added one such pad to my other picks, so the need for it is probably more particular to my needs than to the design of the pick. 

Second, I spoke with the manufacturer this week and encouraged him to try a 60/1000's thick triangle aimed especially at mandolin pickers. We'll see if that comes through. He said that guitarists are favoring the thinner picks...

----------


## Kevin K

I do wonder what a thicker pick would sound like of that same material.

----------


## price7204

I have the TP-50 "tri-tip" Bluechip which is a 1.14mm pick. I'm sold on it. It produces the best tone of any pick I have ever used, including real TS. A friend of mine who has played my bluechip agrees. He put a speed bevel on one corner and (according to my friend who has the pick currently) the speed improved 2-3 times as fast and the note separation and clarity was fantastic. I haven't played it with the improved bevel yet. He used 400 grit Wet/Dry paper, followed by 600 grit and 1000 grit for polishing. 

Like many here, I had my doubts about the pick replacing real TS when I first played it, but after a week I figured out that you have to relax your grip on the pick and let it do some of the work. My friend was fighting it somewhat as well. I got him to relax and things started to improve. Now, the more we play it, the more we like it. It just keeps growing on you. #The Bluechip does take a bit of acclimatization before you really start understanding what it's all about. 

IMHO the Blue Chip Pick produces a more even response tonally across the strings. With a speed bevel, my friend says it it faster than any pick he has ever played. It was pretty darn quick before putting the bevel on to beging with! It produces a lot of volume and a warm, rich tone with good balance from low to high. I am truly impressed with this pick! I've talked by phone with the maker and I'm impressed with him as well. He told me how the pick came about. It was basically an accident. The materiel is EXTREMELY expensive and the problem was how to make enough picks out of the block materiel and control the waste involved to get the price down to where the picks would sell and still make a reasonable profit. He has several years and many thousands of dollars involved in developing the process to produce these picks. (it is patented by the way). Yeah, you could buy the materiel (which only comes in one color and one size) and carve your own picks out of it, but you are going to loose your posterior in the process. The end result would be a REAlLY, REALLY, REALLY expensive pick. 

Tone is something very subjective to discuss. What floats my boat may not be what you are looking for. If you are happy with your current picks, more power to you------but if you are one that thinks that the plectrae have a great bearing on tone production (or the lack of it) you owe it to youreself to try the Blue Chip. 

I don't believe in gimmiks and miracle dealies as a rule. Yes, there are people out there who will make grandiose claims about their product to entice you to purchase it. Matthew Goins is NOT of that ilk. I've tried his pick. I've listened to another play with his pick. We A-B'd the Bluechip with TS, Wegen, Red Bear and several others using several good guitars, several BlueRidge's and my '42 D-28 Bone. #They are all good picks but--------The Blue Chip was WITHOUT A DOUBT the best in our opinion. It floats my boat--and I give it my highest recommendation. I have no financial or other interest in Blue Chip Picks except than I love the tone, balance and volume it pulls from my guitar. 

Yes, Martha, there is a Santy Claus, and Blue Chip Picks are better than Real TS. Again, IMHO. # AND----THEY ARE LEGAL!!!!! #

----------


## 300win

Well I've used the real turtle for years. I ordered one of these tonight. Hope it lives up to the hype. At my age and stiffness of the fingers, hands, arms, etc. I need all the help I can get with speed.

----------


## jaimo

It isnt hype. Im stunned by this pick.

There are some excellent comments here about the Blue Chip. Heres my story 

I play an Ellis F5. I have used different picks over time. An old TS, Wegens, etc. Very old Fender guitar picks, using the rounded edge, have given me the best results for my playing style. Were talking 20 year old picks, strangely enough. Still, there has been something missing with all of the picks in one aspect or another.

Four things I look for from a pick are 
Power  A satisfactory transfer of energy from your arm and wrist that is not lost through the pick.
Articulation  The pick has to be fast and stout enough to bring out the definition of the notes.
Tone  No surprise here. Were all looking for a pick that will draw the best tones out of the wood, as possible.
Quiet  Keep the clicky-clack to a minimum. Good technique is the key to this of course, but poor pick material can make a mando sound like your playing with metal finger picks.

Im using the TD40 and TPR40. These picks meet all of the criteria that Ive been looking for and more. I find the pick to be easily held in place and can vary my grip as needed for soft to loud playing. The TD40, turned on its rounded edge, delivers a crisp note. The TPR40 is seriously smooth and delivers a thick note. (An outstanding pick for comping and chops.) This composite material feels like liquid across the strings. The drag or friction that youve come to expect from a pick is gone. Unreal.

I dont want to over talk this. I feel everyone should get a hold of Matthew and buy one of the picks from his catalog. Matthew is really great to talk with and good person. 
Ive got to tell you, its an unusual feeling to know that my pick search is over. After all the picks Ive gone through, Im quite astonished.

I hope you find this info useful and that you will be as pleased as I am. Cheers!

----------


## pjlama

Jaimo, sorry to stray from the blue chips but what number Ellis do you have?

----------


## piknleft

The rate picks are going, they'll soon be numbered....  

I'm still holding out for the pick that plays ONLY the right notes. And I'd pay dearly for it.

----------


## jaimo

> Jaimo, sorry to stray from the blue chips but what number Ellis do you have?


#85. I see that you own #100. I remember that mando. Beautiful! 

Just re-read my post above. I don't normally gush about equipment, but I was really surprised and pleased by the blue chip. I know opinions vary, like playing techniques, and some will stick with their tried and true picks. That's cool. 
But I think it's worth it to give it a try. This really works for me, no joke.

I know it's obvious but I'll state it anyway. I'm not associated with blue chip in any way outside of being a customer.

----------


## gnelson651

I think I'll wait for awhile before considering one of these picks. Right now I have a Red Bear Tri-Tip, RB Mando, Wegen M150, Wegen TF-140 and a real tortis pick (sea turtle made from an antique hair brush).

They all have #different tones and I change from time to time, liking one than changing because I like the sound of another. I like the Wegen TF-140 for bluegrass on a f-hole mando, yet I like the RB Tri-Tip for #OT on an oval-hole. #For several years I just used the Wegan M150 but as I started to get into Bluegrass, I like the large wedge shape and holes drilled in the Wegen TF-140 because I get a better grip on it in a jam situation when we sometimes play at the speed of light.

The reason I think I'll wait for the Bluechip is that I foresee more shapes, sizes, guages, speed-bevels, drilled with holes, etc. come out. If I'm spending $35 for a pick, I would prefer it be like the Wegen TF-140 and I don't want to try to customize it myself at such a price

----------


## Phil Goodson

I got an email from Matthew this morning confirming that there would be 1.5 mm picks produced in the future.

Phil

----------


## Austin Koerner

> I got an email from Matthew this morning confirming that there would be 1.5 mm picks produced in the future.
> 
> Phil


THATS when I'd buy one.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

ditto

----------


## JHo

Me three.

----------


## 300win

To those of you who have ordered one, how long did it take to get it?

----------


## Kevin K

It was pretty quick when shipped. He was finishing up a batch and shipped a few out about 2 days after I talked to him. I guess it depends on if he has some stocked built up. As good as they are, your wait time may increase.
1.5mm hmm, sounds toneful to me, add a speed bevel and about 5 holes around the center, just about the standard TP size and that should make for one powerful pick.

----------


## Danny Roberts

I guess I had better get in on this being that I have been using this pick ever since the first day I got it in my hands.
I got mine when I met Matthew at the fall homecomming in Norris TN. the second week of October and I will say I love it!!!
I would say that over the years I have tried about every pick that has come down the pike and usually just toss them aside and go back to my dunlop or shell picks but when I tried the Blue Chip I haven't wanted to play anything else, they have a super quick release, they are easy to hold on to, the tone is second to none and the one I am using has not worn at all, I usually wear out the Dunlop picks I had been using about every three or four shows.
I highly recommend these picks, I will be suprised if anybody gets one don't love it.

Dannt

----------


## hutto132

I've been using the same exact TS pick for 2 yrs(old faithful) until a few weeks ago when I got 2 Blue Chip picks in the mail. shortly after a chat with Matthew Goins I had the TP50 and the TPR50 in front of me, I noticed right away that the picks had a "non slip surface" to the touch but was super fast on the strings. It's warm and smooth but is also clear punchy,when needed. And did I say smooth! It has absolutly no pick noise! It enhances your tone on stage and will improve your chop.
I took it in the studio to finish up some overdubbs on the new Lost and Found record and It did Great. I know I'll be using it ont the new Marty Raybon record as well. Lets just put it this way I have a new (old Faithful)
 # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #Scott Napier.
 [QUOTE]"chop chop"

----------


## Rick Cadger

*Sigh*

Okay, okay... When the 1.5 mm version comes out I'll try one.

----------


## dmamlep

so can you get a tri-pick, and that thickness does everyone like.

----------


## PatrickH

Expensive picks are like expensive sunglasses. You can get by with the ones in the Supermarket but those Maui Jim's are just incredible. Either can be lost just as easily.

I am a sucker for both (expensive sunglasses and expensive picks). Just ordered my first Blue Chip pick (TPR50). We'll see if it out does the Wegen's. 

Patrick

----------


## bud

I would try a TP65, 1.5mm when if they had one. I've been sold on Wegens for the last year or so. 

Bud

----------


## dmamlep

well I just ordered the tp40 and tp50, thats a lot, but if they work they are cheap. I will add my 2cents when they arrive. I hope they are better than the wheel

----------


## Rick Cadger

Anyone from UK ordered yet? How much is P&P/shipping?

----------


## 300win

Ok I just got my Blue Chip 50 today.First of all let me say that I've always used tortise that I've had for many years. But after trying this BC 50 I venture to say that I'll never use tortise again. This pick is outstanding in everyway, grips easy, outstanding tone as good as my beloved tortise, plays easy and fast, and all of this without any pick click whatsoever. This pick is not as thick as the ones I've always used, but it is STIFF just like a like them to be. I highly recommend the Blue-Chip pick. To me it is worth the $35, and I'll be ordering a couple more in case I do lose one. But I ain't lost a pick in a very long time, so maybe my luck will hold out.

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Wow, I wonder how many sales the blue chip folks will get from this thread?

----------


## Steven Stone

[I would try a TP65, 1.5mm when if they had one. ]

But do you NEED one that thick?

I used to use a 1.4 Tortis and find the 1.2 is best for me and my three main mandos.

Just because you used to pick with a 1.5 of some other material doesn't mean you should use a 1.5 #Blue Chip.

If you have a "toppy" instrument that lacks bass fundamentals the 1.4 might make sense, but with a more high-end or balanced instrument you may well find the 1.2 of TP 40 is ideal.




 #

----------


## woodwizard

Anybody else besides me starting to get a case of "PAS" ?

----------


## jasona

That is what a viral advertising campaign is designed to do you know.

----------


## 300win

I've always used real thick picks, but with this Blue Chip I get the same tone and volume with a thinner pick, the Blue Chip seems to be stiffer than other picks I have that are the same thickness.. I was a sceptic before, but no more. A really good pick, the closest thing to real shell that I've ever had, but better, I like it.

----------


## Rick Cadger

I generally play with 2mm Dunlop gators or jazz, 1.5mm Wegens or 1.14mm Ultex.

It's not just the tone that makes me want the 1.5. For some reason my fingers prefer to feel something chunky. I find my grip more reliable on 1.5mm - 2mm picks than on thinner ones, and I play better accordingly.

----------


## Steven Stone

[ I find my grip more reliable on 1.5mm - 2mm picks than on thinner ones, and I play better accordingly. ]

The Blue Chip pick's surface is different. It has a "sticky" quality that makes it easier to hold on to. I used to have to "score" my TS and Tortis picks to keep them from slipping or turning. I don't need to do that with the Blue Chip.

The more I use this pick the more I feel that you can't assume that you need the same thickness as with other picks made of other substances.

----------


## Don Christy

I spoke with Matthew yesterday for a few minutes (very nice down to earth guy). He said they did some informal testing on the BlueChip to see how secure it was in your hand. Counter to your intuition, the smoother the finish of the pick the better it stayed in your hand. This material is very interesting. I would recommend skeptics try it before deciding to wait for a 1.5 mm or before deciding to rough up the surface or ask for drilled holes.
Don

----------


## Kevin K

After a couple of long playing sessions I did find the surface a little slippery. 
I think holes of that thickness will cause the tone and volume to suffer. I little double sided tape and cork or sandpaper and some creative thinking will cure the problem some of us are having and not effect tone.

----------


## dmamlep

Well I just opened my package of blue chip picks. got a tp 40 and a tp50, cant tell much difference yet, but know that I have raved here about the gibson heavy pick. but thay wear out pretty quick. looks like the tone from these are just what I was looking for, and If they last like they say then I wont ever need another.

----------


## TomTyrrell

Some of us old guys find the thicker picks easier to hold. (My favorite pick is a little over 4mm thick with a heavily beveled edge.) It isn't so much the slippery surface as the arthritic hands.

----------


## dconnell

The pick is awesome and plays very close to a real tortis pick. Try it and see if you like it!

----------


## tterral

This may have been addressed, but any experience with these picks on acoustic guitar. I like my medium Tortis on mando, but prefer my Dunlop Ultex 1.0 (Rhino) on acoustic guitar. The Ultex has a little flex in it and it sounds like the Blue Chips don't. I did not know how I would like a pick like the Tortis, since it has no flex, but I really like the way it sounds and it pops off the strings very nicely. I took a little adjustment, but it was worth it. I have tried the Wegens and like the way they feel on the strings (tremelos seem very smooth and easy to do), but I like the tone of the Tortis better. Also, I have tried several different Wegens on my guitar, but have gone back to the Ultex.

Also, I understand these picks are beveled, but is their beveling similar, or the same, as a "speed bevel"? The speed bevel on my Tortis and Wegens I really like.

----------


## Danny Roberts

tterral
I have been using the blue chip 50 on mandoln but never liked a pick as thick on guitar so I tried the b.c.40 on guitar and love it! I get the clear tone on guitar just like on the mandolin, these picks are great!!!!!!

----------


## Steve G

Does he do custom jobs? The feedback here is very good. No clickety clack you say? I may have to walk to work for a week so I can give these a try. I would walk a mighty long way for no clickety clack.

----------


## tterral

I have checked his website and have not been able to find a phone #, anyone have it?

----------


## Don Christy

The OP listed it as: 865-803-9442. I reached Matthew at that number this week. He said he loves to hear from people with feedback.
Don

----------


## G. Fisher

Look what I made at work today.

----------


## piknleft

What? No logo? Come on! Git-r-done! LOL

----------


## Steven Stone

[Look what I made at work today. ]

Boy, it ain't the shape, it's the stuff its made of.

Get with the program!

----------


## piknleft

Actually, I'm hoping this may be just what I've been looking for. A really stiff pick that ISN'T thick. Being a long time guitar player before I ever picked up a mando, the thicker picks just feel cumbersome. I like the tone of my Tortis but it seems to lack volume(prob'ly my technique)so I switch to my Wegens but I hear "click". So it goes, switching between the two. Someone mentioned the Bluechip is somewhere between the two. Considering what has been spent on accessories, straps, TI strings, tuner, etc., I bit the bullet and ordered one. Won't be the most foolish purchase I ever made. But that's another thread someday.

----------


## G. Fisher

> [Look what I made at work today. ]
> 
> Boy, it ain't the shape, it's the stuff its made of.
> 
> Get with the program!


I'm pretty sure it's the same material from the product description. It seems to perform as others have described the Blue Chip working

----------


## Brian Aldridge

Hey Steven Stone, I read a few post back that you said you had to score your ts picks to be able to hold onto them. I know this could sound backwards, but, you have to polish a ts pick to a very smooth gloss to make it sticky. It's the same principal of racing tires called "slicks", although, let me be clear that I am not a race fan. I am more into rassleing. You can polish the ts picks with a nail buffer that women, and some men I guess, use.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Dang, now I have to get a #35 pick. The reviews for the pick have been ridiculously good. My only concern is making the speed bevel. Rather than make a new thread, I'll ask here. How is it done? Can someone post a few pics of a beveled edge from a few different angles?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> [I would try a TP65, 1.5mm when if they had one. ]
> 
> But do you NEED one that thick?


======================================== 
The point is:

I WANT one that thick.

Phil

----------


## mandolirius

Well, one thing I'll say on the thickness issue is you rarely find a tortoise shell pick thicker than 1.4

----------


## dmamlep

when I ordered two a 40 and a 50, I thought it would take a while, but I may be wrong but I got it two days. and like I said, its the best pick I have ever used.

----------


## Steven Stone

G Fisher wrote:

[I'm pretty sure it's the same material from the product description. It seems to perform as others have described the Blue Chip working ]

Ok, now I'm confused, Either it IS a Blue Chip pick or it's something else you made up ourself. If it's something you made up and you haven't actually tried a genuine BC pick how can you assume its anything like a BC pick?

Which is it?

----------


## Steven Stone

Phil pool wrote: 

[The point is: I WANT one that thick.]

I've often had discussions with luthiers around the question, "What do you do when a customer comes to you requesting specifications that will yield an inferior result? Do you agree to their demands or not?" 

Some people want something just because they want it.

I would humbly submit that it makes more sense to try a stock BC pick thickness and if if doesn't work, return it.

Frankly, my experience with Blue Chip picks indicates that thicker will NOT be better, but in fact make for an overly dark sound with inadequate top end sparkle and projection. #Of course YMMV...

----------


## Lorenzo LaRue

Tim O'Brien uses a standard Fender in "clown barf" color, and uses one of the two shoulder points (lasts twice as long). No lacking tone from that guy. Those are a quarter still, aren't they?

----------

meow-n-dolin

----------


## TomTyrrell

So now there are _rules_ about what we are allowed to use or want in a flatpick? NOOOO!!!! If somebody won't do what I'm paying them to do I hire somebody who will. They don't have to put their name on it if they don't want to but they do have to make it _my_ way. Not much point in going "custom" if you are just getting "next one off the bench."

The Blue Chip material isn't something they invented, nor is it proprietary. It is, however, expensive. If you work at the right place you could find a gold mine in the scrap barrel!

----------


## G. Fisher

> Ok, now I'm confused, Either it IS a Blue Chip pick or it's something else you made up ourself. If it's something you made up and you haven't actually tried a genuine BC pick how can you assume its anything like a BC pick?
> 
> Which is it?


Steve just read my posts the answers are right there.

----------


## G. Fisher

> The Blue Chip material isn't something they invented, nor is it proprietary.



You are correct.

----------


## Steven Stone

Ok, now I get it.

You have examined the Blue Chip pick material, figured out exactly what it is and made your own copies.

Nice.

And you are PROUD of doing this?

That will sure teach anyone who comes up with a new idea and then tries to sell it at at a profit to our mandolin brotherhood...

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Philphool wrote: 
> 
> [The point is: I WANT one that thick.]
> 
> I've often had discussions with luthiers around the question, "What do you do when a customer comes to you requesting specifications that will yield an inferior result? Do you agree to their demands or not?" 
> 
> Some people want something just because they want it.
> 
> I would humbly submit that it makes more sense to try a stock BC pick thickness and if if doesn't work, return it.
> ...


======================================== 
Steven,

With all due respect I ask these questions:

1. Have you tried an Blue Chip Pick that is 1.5 mm? And if not, how do you know it won't be what I want?

2. Do you know something about a return policy that I haven't seen?

3. Do you have some interest in my buying a Blue Chip Pick other that just trying to make me happy and a better picker?? (i.e. are you financially involved?)

Thanks for your concern and your replies. 
Phil

----------


## Steven Stone

Tom Tyrell writes:
[So now there are rules about what we are allowed to use or want in a flatpick? NOOOO!!!! If somebody won't do what I'm paying them to do I hire somebody who will. They don't have to put their name on it if they don't want to but they do have to make it my way. Not much point in going "custom" if you are just getting "next one off the bench."]

My point is what makes you (the declamatory you) think your design and specifications #will be better than that of someone who has made a living and reputation making instruments? Its not about rules, just logic.

I know I've shifted this argument over to instruments rather than flatpicks because up till very recently the notion that someone could or would custom-make a pick was not even within the realm of possibilities.

I have played far too many custom-ordered or custom-made instruments that were dogs to believe that players know more about what makes a great instrument than builders do. I suspect if this thread was shifted over to the builders' discussion board that most of the participants could tell horror stories about the wacky instruments they have been asked to build.

There's a reason the Steve Gilchrist and Mike Kemetzer don't #build custom instruments anymore.The best Gibsons (Loars) weren't custom built either.

----------


## Steven Stone

[With all due respect I ask these questions:

1. Have you tried an Blue Chip Pick that is 1.5 mm? #And if not, how do you know it won't be what I want?

2. #Do you know something about a return policy that I haven't seen?

3. #Do you have some interest in my buying a Blue Chip Pick other that just trying to make me happy and a better picker?? #(i.e. are you financially involved?)]

1. No, I have tried 40 and 50 TP's. My opinion, based on nothing more than quite a few hours of playing and comparing the two thicknesses, is that the 1.5 thickness pick would be too dark and dull sounding.

2. I have talked with BLue Chip pick's owner. Although it is not stated in print my assumption is that he wants happy customers and if someone did not like his picks they could return them for a refund. The assumption is that a few minutes of trying out a pick should result in the pick being returned being in the same shape as when it was made.

3. I am not financially involved. Yes I would like you to be a better picker. My bias is that so many people want things with non-standard specifications for illogical reasons that in the end limit their playing.

The classic example is the newbee mando player who insists they NEED a wider neck to play. In fact once they get to a certain skill level they will discover that wider necks will limit their playing (Don't #bother with the "Sam Bush uses a wider neck" - that's actually thicker and only very slightly wider).

----------


## Phil Goodson

> [With all due respect I ask these questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I have tried 40 and 50 TP's. My opinion, based on nothing more than quite a few hours of playing and comparing the two thicknesses, is that the 1.5 thickness pick would be too dark and dull sounding.
> 
> 2. I have talked with BLue Chip pick's owner..... and if someone did not like his picks they could return them for a refund. 
> 
> 3. I am not financially involved. Yes I would like you to be a better picker. My bias is that so many people want things with non-standard specifications for illogical reasons that in the end limit their playing.
> ...


======================================= 
Steven,

Thanks for your answers.

1. I appreciate that you have an opinion. I'm not convinced that you can predict what I will like.(too dark & dull)

2. Thanks for the return info.

3. Thanks for wanting me to be a better picker. I want that too. But I also think that if I want a mando with a wider neck, I should be able to get one without someone telling me how stupid it is that I should want one.

As for your question to Greg about being proud of finding a way to make his own pick: Yep, I'd be a little proud if I had been able to do that.

Best wishes to you.

Phil

----------


## Rick Jones

> And you are PROUD of doing this?


I sure would be. I'm proud of building my mandolin, too, and making my own strap, and some plectrums I've fashioned of various materials over the years. I don't feel I need apologize to any other mando makers, strap makers, or pick makers.

----------


## G. Fisher

I did a little research made a few phone calls and made some picks. 


Pretty sure it's not a crime.

----------


## Steven Stone

Well Greg, my hat is off to you.

You are, without a doubt, the Robin Hood of pick makers.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Steven,

I don't usually get into these little spats on the forum, but I AM really curious.  

Why are you so emotionally invested in these picks?
You sound so angry that everyone doesn't agree with you.
Are you telling us everything or just having an annoying day?

In any case, I'm kinda through for now.

Phil

----------


## mandolirius

&lt; Well Greg, my hat is off to you.

You are, without a doubt, the Robin Hood of pick makers. &gt;

I don't understand this comment. Robin Hood (supposedly) robbed from the rich and gave to the poor. If the material these picks are made from is not proprietory, how is theft involved?

----------


## Don Christy

I don't know the details, but when I spoke with Matthew he mentioned having applied for a patent. I don't know enough about intellectual property to have a REAL opinion, but I can at least throw some more gasoline on the fire. It COULD be a crime to make your own!
Don

----------


## Jim Broyles

There is a prevailing notion around here that all things mandolin are sacred and anyone who is promoting anything which enhances the mandolin experience of another is commendable and acting mainly out of altruism. Anyone American, that is. Maybe even anyone not Asian. If another party discovers a way to do for him/herself what some altruistic purveyor of superior mandolin picks is doing at a premium price, that other party is to be disdained. Greg found out what BC picks are made of, and he is now anathema.

----------


## chip

"Silence is Golden"
Seems like that should be followed by some....
Geez...it's a pick! Calm down people.

----------


## TomTyrrell

> My point is what makes you (the declamatory you) think your design and specifications #will be better than that of someone who has made a living and reputation making instruments? Its not about rules, just logic.
> 
> I know I've shifted this argument over to instruments rather than flatpicks because up till very recently the notion that someone could or would custom-make a pick was not even within the realm of possibilities.


First, what makes you (the declamatory you) think you know what _I_ want? You may not like the sound of my mandolin but since it is MY mandolin your opinion really doesn't matter. Most makers stop doing custom work when they reach the point where they can sell enough of their own standard model to make a living.

Second, people have been custom making picks for a long, long time. I've been doing it for over 30 years. It isn't a new notion for everyone.

----------


## Steven Stone

[Why are you so emotionally invested in these picks?]

Not emotionally invested, not financially invested, intellectually invested. 

BC picks are IMHO better than TS materials. I'm glad they are available for purchase. It galls me when someone creates something new that within a short period of time the concept is appropriated by others in a way that may have a negative impact on the original creator.

[You sound so angry that everyone doesn't agree with you.
Are you telling us everything or just having an annoying day?]

I long ago gave up any illusions that people would agree with me.

I try to operate on the Golden rule...yeah, that do onto others one. How would you feel if you came up with a new idea and it was denigrated by some and lifted by others...

Since when do I HAVE to tell "us" everything?, Are we on Opra? Your inference of ulterior motives is insulting. I do however appreciate your concern for my emotional well-being... 

I come from a background where it is OK to disagree, discuss, and question the morality of an action. 

Obviously quite a few folks think it's Ok to borrow or reverse engineer other people's products. 

A few, like myself, prefer to give the originators of a product the right to benefit from their own inventions.

This is my last post on this subject, because as Chip so sagely suggested, Silence is Golden.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Okay, Steve, let's discuss the morality of this action. A guy finds out he can make a great pick out of a new substance that he does not own and did not invent. Another guy finds out what that substance is and makes a pick for himself out of it. Now, the first guy isn't going to sell a pick to the second guy, but he wasn't going to anyway, and even if the second guy were inclined to buy a pick from the first guy until he figured out how to make one for himself, how was it immoral for the second guy to make a pick out of the stuff? I mean, if I were the first to make picks out of Formica and sold them, would I be the only one in the world entitled to make a pick out of Formica, which I did not invent and to which I do not own the rights? 

The picks are Blue Chip's products, but NOT the material. If somebody else wants to make a pick out of the stuff, unless and until Blue Chip owns the substance and the right to market it, is that person not free to do so?

----------


## buddyellis

First off it is not a crime to make anything for your own personal use no MATTER if that process or material IS patented, so that notion is stupid. I suppose those of us that make gibson copy mandos are thiefs too. Or those of us that make our own microphones, or ......

----------


## Don Christy

> First off it is not a crime to make anything for your own personal use no MATTER if that process or material IS patented, so that notion is stupid. #I suppose those of us that make gibson copy mandos are thiefs too. #Or those of us that make our own microphones, or ......


Sorry Buddy, the notion may be stupid, but it is correct.

Making an unauthorized copy for your own use is considered infringment subject to injunctive relief and damages. 

Don

----------


## buddyellis

At any rate the making of a pick out of a certain material is likely to be unenforcable anyway. And unless you are distributing, 'violation' is very much a gray area.

----------


## TomTyrrell

It isn't very likely that a patent would be awarded for a pick that uses an existing shape made from a material that was developed and marketed by another company.

----------


## Don Christy

Yeah, i wasn't sure how you would go about patenting a pick that is not novel in design other than its material. But then again, who knows?

In any event, I doubt many will be trying to make their own out of this material. It sounds like it's pretty expensive stuff and just gets more expensive in smaller than production quantities.

-don

----------


## TomTyrrell

Considering that the basic "state of the art" in flat picks is a wide range of materials that can be loosely refered to as "plastic," making a flat pick out of any polyimide material would seem to be fairly "obvious" under the Patent Office's definition of "obvious."

Patents are seldom awarded based solely on the material the invention is constructed of.

----------


## Buddah

Went ahead and ordered one TPR50...looking forward to comparing it to my current favorites (Wegen CF140 and a 1.5mm Dunlop greenie). #
 # # Until it arrives, I'll be thankful that Mr. Stone has decided to adhere to the statement included with his avatar. #There is simply no reason that a forum discussion having to do with something as inherently subjective as picks and the shape/thickness/tonal properties that people prefer needs to be attended by such self-righteousness.

----------


## jaimo

I posted earlier in the thread and returned to read some responses.

Holy cow, man! What's with all of the cynicism and back biting and all?
Matthew is a picker and a working man just like most of us. He took the time and money to develop a method to create these picks from a very expensive material. It didn't just happen over night. It isn't like he just flips a switch and stamps these picks out. If you spoke with him you would learn that it's been an ongoing process to develop an acceptable product.
There is nothing diabolical or sinister going on at Blue Chip. They're just trying to make a good pick.

As I recall, BC has a return policy. I think you really owe it to yourselves to give it an honest try if you are looking for more from a pick. However, if you are happy with what you have, why all of the anger and hatin'? Be happy! That's cool. Hey, they're happy for you too. BC isn't trying to steal your soul or your money.

----------


## mandolirius

I have nothing against Blue Chip and am likely going to order one of their picks. 

But I can't see how the guy here (Greg) who somehow figured out what the material was, aquired some of it (presumably through legal means) and made his own pick, did anything wrong. If Blue Chip doesn't own the rights to the material, where is the problem?

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I can't believe a discussion about picks has gotten this ugly. Lol!

Shouldn't we be focusing on Gibson?

----------


## Kevin K

Is Gibson making a pick like this?  ; )

----------


## PhilGE

> Is Gibson making a pick like this? # #; )


&lt;cynicism on&gt;

Kevin, 

Yes, but...

they're only being sold through a very few authorized dealers. I was lucky enough to get some old ones before the changes in dealerships. #I have a few of their older models - from 1924, to be exact. They're a bit scuffed up, I'm afraid, and the previous owners scratched out the logo. But you can TRUST ME - they're authentic. The new ones aren't broken in, so they don't provide the character of tone the "played #in" ones do. That's why they're twice the price of the new ones. Only $1000 a piece for these treasures that are sure to make you believe you sound better. 

 

&lt;cynicism off&gt;

Seriously, whatever works for you if you can afford it. Me, I simply need to practice more, regardless of pick type.

----------


## Cuba Ridge

The material has its own website http://www.meldin7000.com

----------


## JHo

> Sorry Buddy, the notion may be stupid, but it is correct.
> 
> Making an unauthorized copy for your own use is considered infringment subject to injunctive relief and damages. 
> 
> Don


Nothing's really being copied though, the shape of the pick shown is not unique, and the folks at Blue Chip couldn't really restrict the use of someone else's proprietary material. If he were stamping Blue Chip Pick Pick on them and selling them as Blue Chip Picks, now that would be illegal.

I'd probably make myself a few if I had that (expensive) material laying around as scrap. Along similar lines, I don't hold it against anyone for building their own F5 mandolin because they can't afford to buy the one they'd really like to have, assuming they have the skills and the tools.

----------


## Don Christy

Just to be clear, my last post was in response to buddyellis' broad statement about the legality of copying a patented item for personal use. My understanding is that it's considered infringement (stupid or no  ). 

That being said, I agree with others that this seems like an unlikely candidate for patent protection. And further, I don't have any problems with someone using this material to create their own pick. But Matthew seems to be a pretty nice guy and has invested some $ and energy into bringing these picks to the pickin' market. It wouldn't hurt (too much) to buy one from him either. YMMV

----------


## dmamlep

I love my new bc picks, I am playing the tp 50, but have also a tp40. cant tell much difference. I saw the material on their web site that makes the stuff, all I saw was round rods. if thats what they have to work with, they deserve all they can get for them, and when the company learns what is getting made for the material and they start selling more of the stuff, they will charge more and thus, 35.00 may be cheap right now, buy them before they get too hot.

----------


## mandomick

I hope the "inventor" of these picks at least makes his investment back. Looking at the Blue Chip web site I didn't see the words patent or patent applied for which makes me believe that we soon might see picks made of the same material stamped with the Dunlop or D'Andrea logo at a much more competitive price.

----------


## Crowder

> I hope the "inventor" of these picks at least makes his investment back. Looking at the Blue Chip web site I didn't see the words patent or patent applied for which makes me believe that we soon might see picks made of the same material stamped with the Dunlop or D'Andrea logo at a much more competitive price.


Not sure if you've read this thread from the beginning, but the raw material is very expensive. I doubt if mass production would make much sense, especially for a company that is used to making product for pennies per piece.

----------


## woodwizard

Geeeeeezzzz! friends & neighbors ... these are only picks. Let's all take a deep breath and count to 10.

----------


## mandomick

> Originally Posted by  (mandomick @ April 07 2008, 23:14)
> 
> I hope the "inventor" of these picks at least makes his investment back. Looking at the Blue Chip web site I didn't see the words patent or patent applied for which makes me believe that we soon might see picks made of the same material stamped with the Dunlop or D'Andrea logo at a much more competitive price.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you've read this thread from the beginning, but the raw material is very expensive. I doubt if mass production would make much sense, especially for a company that is used to making product for pennies per piece.


Yep, been lurkin' since the first couple posts. I just figured that the big boys are already set up to crank out quantity and if they buy sufficiant quantity of raw material they'll pay less. Probably also depends on the number of mfgrs of the raw stuff, is there 1 or 10? And I imagine a bunch of other factors which I have absolutely no knowledge of.

----------


## TomTyrrell

The big players in the pick world have most likely already evaluated this material and decided against using it. I doubt there are any "plastic" materials they haven't already checked out as potential pick materials. The big guys just aren't interested in the high-dollar niche, there is much more profit in the mass market picks that retail for less than $1.00 each. 

If you like these picks you might want to buy yourself a lifetime supply. There will probably come a time when the Blue Chip folks decide making them isn't worth the effort.

----------


## mdlorenz

Just got mine yesterday. Must admit after a couple hours of playing, I'm not going back to my wegen. Thsi pick is great. Nice mellow, but sharp tone. Very much like tortoise. Not as bright as my tf140s, not as mellow as the m150, or proplecs. Slightly larger then the m150, which is perfect for my playing.

I love that even though it's thinner then the m150, it seems like it doesn't flex as if it was a 1.5mm pick.

Great pick. I'll probably buy another for a backup.

----------


## Phil Goodson

As you might be able to tell from some of my posts, I am the eternal skeptic about almost everything. Please don't be offended; it's just my nature!

BUT,... having said that, I must admit that I'm beginning to be impressed and surprised that NO ONE who has tried these picks has posted a negative review. I hope it's not just out of respect for Matthew (although I understand and respect that), but almost everything else discussed on this board is disliked by SOMEBODY.

Perhaps a Blue Chip will have to be in my future. (but I hope it's 1.5 mm)  

Phil

----------


## JeffD

The last several years has seen great innovation in the area of industrial materials, plastics, metals, sintered metals, polymers, its amazing. Most of these new materials haven't even been tried as mandolin picks. There is lots of opportunity out there, and the "ultimate pick" may not have been invented yet. Keep your eyes open, great things are coming.

----------


## sixstrng

ummm...I don't suppose this would be a good time to bring up the fact that I just had some tri-point wegen tf style picks custom made out of fossilized wooly mammoth ivory and the tone is UNBELIEVABLE?!?!?!?!? Got x3 for $75 total, shipping included. &lt;ducking&gt;

----------


## Austin Koerner

> ummm...I don't suppose this would be a good time to bring up the fact that I just had some tri-point wegen tf style picks custom made out of fossilized wooly mammoth ivory and the tone is UNBELIEVABLE?!?!?!?!? #Got x3 for $75 total, shipping included. #&lt;ducking&gt;


I'm not sure if you're serious.. but if you are, where the heck did you get them?

----------


## NoNickel

I just got mine yesterday. It is a very good pick; very musical, quick and easy to hold. I don't know if it will replace my ProPlecs, as I really like a darker sound. Only time will tell. The $35 price is pretty tough to swallow, but I buy $15 Firewire strings all the time just because I like the sound and how long they last, so maybe it could become my favorite. As I stated, I like the sound I get from ProPlecs the best, and the Blue Chip is a little brighter. I A/B'd the Blue Chip against some real TS picks I have stashed away. Very,very close. If you are a tortoise pick lover and a lover of tortoise (the animal), I would suggest that you try these and save a few bucks and feel better about the pick that gives you "that sound."

----------


## sixstrng

> Originally Posted by  (sixstrng @ April 08 2008, 17:18)
> 
> ummm...I don't suppose this would be a good time to bring up the fact that I just had some tri-point wegen tf style picks custom made out of fossilized wooly mammoth ivory and the tone is UNBELIEVABLE?!?!?!?!? #Got x3 for $75 total, shipping included. #&lt;ducking&gt;
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're serious.. but if you are, where the heck did you get them?


I had a jewelry / pick maker in Colorado make them and yea, I'm serious. He makes Mammoth picks but usually teardrops. The tri-points are speed beveled and sound and play sweet!

Here's his contact info and he will do custom jobs if you e-mail him:  
http://stores.ebay.com/Kirkbrides-Ku...z_MammothPicks

----------


## G. Fisher

> The material has its own website http://www.meldin7000.com


If this is the material they're using what I have has the same properties but is a different material.

----------


## jim simpson

I wonder if Meldin® Polyimide could be an alternate to carbon fiber for mandolin construction?

----------


## Frank Russell

Making your own pick out of similar material, how scandalous. #That's like using Radio Shack grommets instead of buying them here. #Maybe that's why the personal feelings involved.

----------


## Timbofood

OK, I looked at the first pages,a middle one and now there are 9#pages about a pick mfr? #Seems to me that if there was more picking and less hot air on this global warming might be a thing of the past. Let alone more bandwidth for cool photos of well made instruments. That being said, I don't think I could justify 35 dollars for an item that will get lost or stolen by a guitar player when I'm not looking.

----------


## jk245

> I just had some tri-point wegen tf style picks custom made out of fossilized wooly mammoth ivory and the tone is UNBELIEVABLE?!?!?!?!? Got x3 for $75 total, shipping included.


From handling mammoth fossil ivory I found the material to be hard and chips easily with no apparent flex.

How do these characteristics affect the wear and sound/playing?

If it is a good material to use then it is worthwhile to try it. Small pieces of raw mammoth fossil ivory are easy to get at mineral shops and are inexpensive. They are also easy to work using a jewelers saw and sand paper.

----------


## jk245

> http://www.meldin7000.com


If this is the material they're using what I have has the same properties but is a different material.[/QUOTE]
Meldrin 7001, 12"x12"x.062 sheet costs (list) $1308 (www.professionalplastics.com)

----------


## sixstrng

> Originally Posted by  (sixstrng @ April 08 2008, 17:34)
> 
> I just had some tri-point wegen tf style picks custom made out of fossilized wooly mammoth ivory and the tone is UNBELIEVABLE?!?!?!?!? #Got x3 for $75 total, shipping included.
> 
> 
> From handling mammoth fossil ivory I found the material to be hard and chips easily with no apparent flex.
> 
> How do these characteristics affect the wear and sound/playing?
> 
> If it is a good material to use then it is worthwhile to try it. Small pieces of raw mammoth fossil ivory are easy to get at mineral shops and are inexpensive. They are also easy to work using a jewelers saw and sand paper.


I have only had them for a few weeks but have seen zero wear to date and I hold my picks very loosely as taught by Chris Thile so my grip flexes much more than the pick. #The tone is unreal...bell-like and with click both at low and high volumes. #I'm sold but do carry my Wegens as backups.

----------


## sixstrng

> Making your own pick out of similar material, how scandalous. #That's like using Radio Shack grommets instead of buying them here. #Maybe that's why the personal feelings involved.


Off topic but your pic is hilarious!!! ROFLMAO

----------


## Frank Russell

It's Compton, my hero.

----------


## sixstrng

> It's Compton, my hero.


Sad but I didn't recognize him as I couldn't see the bibs...LOL

----------


## Dan Adams

My partner in our duet just purchased two of these picks; one tri-point and one teardrop. #Good service and quick delivery! #I used the teardrop all night tonight. #Good tone, but not much different from the Ultex I normally use, if any. It does slide off the strings easily though, which could help with speed, but once again, not different from the Ultex I've been using for the last 2-3 years. #I need more time to decide if it could replace my favorite. #Dan

----------


## Steve G

Looking at the thread, looking at my checkbook, looking at the thread, looking at my checkbook....I remember doing this when the Wegans came out wondering if this is it...have they finally done it?...replaced shell for real this time... maybe even better? We are a picky bunch, eh? I'll probably give in any day now...hee hee

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;Looking at the thread, looking at my checkbook, looking at the thread, looking at my checkbook....I remember doing this when the Wegans came out wondering if this is it...have they finally done it?...replaced shell for real this time... maybe even better? We are a picky bunch, eh? I'll probably give in any day now...hee hee&gt; 

Yeah, I hear you. If it wasn't for my grim determination not to put anything else on my credit card until I can make a couple of sizeable payments, I'd be about ready to order one.

----------


## johnwalser

I guess there IS a sucker born very moment. I spent $38 for a pick knowing full well I will have to protect it from my cats who love to throw picks off tables to the floor where my Bischon can use them as chew toys. In my defense, I put pick holders on the backs of all my instruments for maximum protection from my furry mafia.

The Blue Chick TP50 I bought most certainly makes a much clearer, louder, defined tone on not only my mandolins, but brings my wonderful electric mandola up to rival the sounds Les Paul makes ( without his ability ). My tremolo is even smoother as my pick simply floats across the strings I have never played a real tortoise shell pick before, but this material is far superior to the dull sound made my every other plastic pick I have played. Even my lovely wife call tell the distinct tonal difference and has advised me to buy several more. This may mean eating cat food next month, but it just might be worth it. I would think some of the larger pick manufacturers will pick up this material very soon and the price will come down a bit. 

John

----------


## dmamlep

I have been using my blue chip for several days, and at practice and haven't noticed any wear. thats what makes it special, my gibsons had the same sound and at a buck each, cheaper, but they wear out pretty quick.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I sound just like (insert favorite player here)!

I like the shape and feel. #It sounds very bright, maybe too bright. #Very different from the real shell pick I was A/Bing it with.

----------


## dmamlep

It may be like mandolins, a different taste for the sound and what type of music your playing.

----------


## Steve G

[QUOTE]It sounds very bright, maybe too bright. Very different from the real shell pick I was A/Bing it with.

Yea, too bright is what I DON'T want. That's what I didn't like about the Wegans, at least for me.

----------


## Eric Hanson

[QUOTE]
"This may mean eating cat food next month, but it just might be worth it."

They call it special dinners and this is what wev'e found. Its dinner on the inside and special all around.  

Eric

----------


## Rick Jones

[quote=Playin4Fun,April 11 2008, 21:45]


> "This may mean eating cat food next month, but it just might be worth it."
> 
> They call it special dinners and this is what wev'e found. Its dinner on the inside and special all around.


We tried that line, but even the cat wasn't buyin' it.

----------


## CRJ

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to say a few words about my experience with Blue Chip Picks. These picks have changed the way I play. And really changed my concept of the type of pick that I normally like. I use to be a rounded, thick style pick kind of guy. But with the Blue Chip Pick, a TP50 is beyond perfect. I never have to worry about the pick falling out of my fingers while I play, and I get such clear, distinct notes. Not to mention the speed that you can get off of one of these picks. Truly something you wouldn't believe until you've tried one. They are worth every penny and then some!


Christopher Ryan Jones
P.S. My favorite thing about these Blue Chip Picks...is not only do they improve my right hand abilities with it's speed and easy playability. But also improve my left hand abilities...as I can't put my mandolin down for too long, and have been spending an extended amount of time practicing lately! Well...I'm off to pickin'

----------


## 250sc

Just got one last night and the sound is only subtly different than the Wegen I normally use. Not better but different. No big deal. 

YMMV

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I couldn't resist all the hubbub and purchased one online. It arrived promptly within two days. 

It's pretty nice--extremely rigid and sturdy--but so far I still prefer the tone of the Wegen TF 140 on the mandolin for the way I play. I suspect I'll appreciate the Blue Chip's qualities more on the guitar, where I prefer a little more brightness and front-end clarity in the attack.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I got a note from Matt 2 weeks ago, letting me know that the pick was in the mail. It's not here yet so I'm sitting here cussing out the Canadian Postal disService. It's only a flatpick in an ordinary envelope for Pete's sake!

----------


## Skittle

Two months now.....still no wear at all......

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I've been using the same Wegen for over a year with no wear.

----------


## Austin Koerner

Yeah, I've been using the same wegen for about 7 months, and it hasn't really worn any. Even if you did wear a wegen out, it doesn't matter because they already have a speed bevel on them, what are you going to do to it?

I love those wegens..

----------


## Amandalyn

Have you guys tryed the V-Pick??

----------


## Brad Weiss

Wegens for me. No wear after a year (but I've never worn out any pick- I use thick ones, at least 1.5mm); the v-pick feels great, but a bit too noisy. TF 140s - and my top pick is the CF 140 from Greg Boyd.

----------


## bluegrassgm

Just got my new Blue Chip after reading about them on this thread. It's fantastic! I don't know if it's just percieved quality because of the price but it seems better than my wegens (smoother over the strings). I would recommend Blue Chip to anyone - they're well worth trying.

----------


## Rick Cadger

I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but I'm sure I've seen several posts in this thread where strong positive comments about Bluechip picks were made by people for whom it was their first or second post to the cafe!

Don't get me wrong. I've nothing against Bluechip and, despite my early cynical posts, I have ordered a 1.14 to see if they are really that exceptional... It just seemed curious that several first time posters were moved to post by these picks! 

Edit: Actually for some posters, glowing praise of Bluechip picks have been their _only_ post to the Cafe!

----------


## Rick Jones

I've observed the same thing mentioned above by flattop, but have been biting my tongue (or I guess that would be biting my _fingers_, in this case ... ).

----------


## Kevin K

This is my experience.....
Tortoise - classic - rare and breakable - good volume and tone - would wear and needs maintenance 
Tortis - they sound good and offer many styles - downfall, they break easy, good volume, tone and feel - can feel clumsy at times during playing but could be due to thickness and size 
The VPicks, I didn't like, noisy to my ear.

Wegens are good, that CF140 from Greg Boyd is a nice pick. No wear. Feel is excellent, tone and volume are good. Overall tone seemed muffled even with bevel work - noticed this especially when the bluechip pick arrived 
Smith picks are another that stands out, good feel, tone and volume are really good.

BlueChip, the absolute best I've ever used. Powerful, clear, very toneful from lows to highs. From picking to chops, very useful tool. Time will tell about wear but for now I'm pleased with what I hear out of it. Have gotten many comments on the positive side of the difference people are hearing out front. Couldn't believe a pick was the only thing changed.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but I'm sure I've seen several posts in this thread where strong positive comments about Bluechip picks were made by people for whom it was their first or second post to the cafe!
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I've nothing against Bluechip and, despite my early cynical posts, I have ordered a 1.14 to see if they are really that exceptional... It just seemed curious that several first time posters were moved to post by these picks! 
> 
> Edit: Actually for some posters, glowing praise of Bluechip picks have been their _only_ post to the Cafe!


Just drink the Kool Aid and keep quiet. #

Seriously though, I had noticed the same thing. People set up an account make one post in this thread and haven't logged in since that day. Kind of fishy.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I was going to stay out of this conversation but I cant help myself. It is hard for me to justify 35.00 for a pick that I haven't used before. I use a Wegen TF 140 and before that I used shell for about 10 years. Adam Steffey uses a little pink plastic pick (1.14), Chris Thile uses a Wegen TF140, Tony Rice uses shell. They all pull unreal tone on their instruments. The point is this, spend the time and work on your right and left hand technique and the pick wont matter as much.

----------


## TomTyrrell

Or spend $35 and get yourself a whole pocket full of different picks and have a great time learning how each different material and thickness changes your tone.

----------


## mandomafioso

Not nearly as pretty as a Wegen but if it sounds as good as some of those pros say, great.

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Not nearly as pretty as a Wegen but if it sounds as good as some of those pros say, great.


Here's my offer: $100 for the next pick that makes me sound as good as Adam Steffey, Tony Rice, OR Chris Thile.

----------


## fredfrank

The thing is, if you think they're too expensive--don't buy one. But if you think you're going to talk everyone into thinking the same thing, that's just not going to happen. I have a couple of these, and they are great picks. Of course, I also still like the Red Bear picks too. They're just different.

By the way, many people, not just the pros, have been paying in the $50 range for the real thing. (TS) If these sound and perform as well, it would appear they are actually saving money by purchasing the Blue Chip.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I guess there IS a sucker born very moment. I spent $38 for a pick knowing full well I will have to protect it from my cats who love to throw picks off tables to the floor where my Bischon can use them as chew toys. In my defense, I put pick holders on the backs of all my instruments for maximum protection from my furry mafia.&gt;

I don't get why people don't stick the pick between their strings. That's what I always do and never lose picks as a result. If I'm letting someone else play it, I slide the pick out while handing it over. If they need a pick, I have an easily-replaceable Dunlap in my wallet.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I'm not going straight for the blue chip. I figured that I'd want some nice picks to back it up, to I ordered some Wegen TF-140s to use for a while, and then I'll get the blue chip later on.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mine arrived today after almost three weeks in the combined postal systems of Canada and the USA. I've played it for a few hours and so far I'm finding that it rivals my tortoise pick , I'm pleased, to say the least. I have a couple of Wegens (got them when we played in his hometown), a couple of Red Bears and various Dawgs, Golden Gates etc., etc. so I've tried lots of picks over the years, and I like these.
P.S. For those who worry about these things, this is my 661st post going back to the time it was restructured in 2002.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Okay, here's a word from the eternal skeptic:

I got my Blue Chip TP50 a few days ago and I LIKE IT!!
It hurts to say that. I was sure I'd hate it. It seemed so over-hyped.

It seems to me that the HARD, SLICK surface is the key to how it works. I wish I could compare a stainless steel pick made to the same specs. The slippery hard feel of the point seems not to waste any energy and never "catches" on the strings when I'm doing a tremolo.

The skeptic in me wants to hate it, BUT I CAN'T!!
It's my number 1 followed closely by my Red Bear Heavy.
(I'm still pretty sure that Grisman can get more tone with a hunk of mud than I can get with all this help.)

Darn! (I hate it when this happens)
Phil

----------


## Crowder

> I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but I'm sure I've seen several posts in this thread where strong positive comments about Bluechip picks were made by people for whom it was their first or second post to the cafe!
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit: Actually for some posters, glowing praise of Bluechip picks have been their _only_ post to the Cafe!


Sometimes, where there's smoke there's just smoke. I think many if not most of the kudos here come from Cafe regulars. 

This just happens to be a really good product. I think the Red Bear heavy is about as good in most respects, but I hate the fact that I am paranoid about leaving (another) one in my pocket and having it come out of the dryer like a potato chip.  My wife had trouble understanding why I was so mad about "just one lousy pick" being destroyed when there are so many around the house. I couldn't bear to tell her it was a $20 pick!

----------


## Doug Edwards

I thought I was going to break down and get one this week. I lost my Red Bear hvy B! I looked everywhere, but to no avail. It turned up in the laundry, a little bent but safe. Some heat and pressing got me back in action.

Maybe later, I'm a pick junkie.

----------


## Milan Christi

I've had mine for a week now. It's pretty darned impressive. I've been doing comparisons between my Red Bear, Wegen and the Blue Chip and I can't really say it's head-and-shoulders above the rest but I really, really like it. Lovely, full-dimensional tone and very easy to hang on to with a super-light grip. Yep - tremolo is much easier to control from super soft to good and loud.

----------


## Rick Cadger

OK I have one. I got a 50 with the rounded corners.

I was surprised at the slightly waxy feel, and that it flexes more than I expected. Also it is less brittle and rings less than a Dunlop Ultex when dropped on a hard surface.

It's ok. My main issue is that it's a little small compared to the Dunlop Ultex or Wegen triangles. A bit bigger would be nice. If I had ordered the triangle it may have been larger.

The tone is pretty good. I usually shape custom points and bevels on triangle picks. The tone I get from this is as good as the tone from any pick I have that I have not tweaked myself. It is not AS good as the tone from either Wegen or Ultex picks that I have shaped and bevelled to my preference.

The pick feels nice to play, but it can get slippy if you play energetically for a while. I have bored a grip hole in the centre which improves grip without noticeably affecting tone.

Bottom line:
It's a good pick made of an interesting material.

The cost may be justifiable in terms of material and labour - I'd have to see the books to know.

IMO the cost is NOT justified by the difference between this pick and others made of less expensive materials. I prefer my customised Dunlop Ultex of the same gauge, and my 1.5 Wegens are, for my tastes, on a par with my Bluechip pick, although very different.

The pick is fine, but not terribly special in practical, playing terms. To me not worth any more than a Wegen.

YMMV.

As for the "smoke", I'll be plainer: I find the one-hit posts of high praise for this product highly suspicious. For people to sign up and make one post of glowing praise about Bluechip picks and then weeks later to still have posted nothing else to the Cafe... Nah, man. That's fishy.

May well be absolutely nothing to do with the manufacturer, but it seems that someone has an agenda, and it smells bogus.

Again, YMMV.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I tried mine at a concert the other night on both mandolin and guitar. I think I preferred it to my usual Wegen on the guitar--not so much on the mandolin. It feels good, but is a little too bright and snappy on the mandolin, where I prefer a darker tone. 

I also passed it around at a session last week and nobody who tried was excited enough to consider buying one.

I agree that the one-post raves are off-putting, and I think the price point for these is way over the top, but they are good picks and will probably serve a lot of folks well--if they don't loose them. I did use real shell picks at one point--mostly given to me--and I found the Blue Chip pretty similar to shell and decidedly more durable. From that perspective, I guess, the price is equivalent and the karma is way better.

They'd be a lot more appealing if they came in a brighter, easier-to-see-in-a-dark-room color.

----------


## piknleft

I've been playing mine now for about 3 weeks. When I first got it what I liked initially was it was thin and stiff. Other than that I was a bit underwhelmed(hype overload?). But the more I play with it now, the more I like it. I seem to be playing a bit faster and cleaner and my tremolo seems to be a lot smoother. I would like to see it offered w/hole pattern. Worth $35? Probably not for every one. But I'm satisfied and knowing what I know now, I'd still part with the money. Just my $.02...er $35.

----------


## dmamlep

I post here all the time, and I love the blue chip. I play in a band and have had it about 3 weeks, if there are those who post just to get the pick noticed, all I can say is if you dont want to spend the bucks don't. I love the pick and if it last like it is supposed then I will love it better. there will always be naysayers. sorry about your negative attitude. get a life. now where is my free picks/ just a kidding.

----------


## Don Julin

It seems strange to me that on a discussion board where people feel it is ok to boast about the fact that they have 6 or seven mandolins all selling for 6-30 thousand dollars each, it is now acceptable to claim that a pick can not be worth $35. What if I took the stance that anyone that paid more than $150 for a mandolin was out of thier mind! We would think that was nonsense. Why? Because many of us have had the chance to play a high quality hand made instrument and can tell the difference. IMHO only those of us that have tried one of these picks has the right to cry foul. I don't hear anyone suspecting Nugget, Gilchrist, Monteleone, Brentrup, Kimble.etc of making "smoke" or worse yet of trying to swindle anyone out of hard earned money. And they are NOT! They all make great products and deserve to be paid for them. The great thing about this world we live in is that we all do not need to agree on everything. There are enough choices to please us all. By the way I feel that a good bottle of (insert your favorite beverage) IS worth more. After reading many posts about thes picks I ordered one and I must say I like it. I also like the 50 cent Fender heavy.

----------


## Dave Hanson

It seems to me that certain people think they can ' buy ' success with an expensive mandolin and now a very expensive pick, I'm fairly certain that your $35 Blue Chip won't make any of you sound better than David Grisman with a ' Dawg ' pick costing $1.5

There is an old saying in England, ' it's no good having a Rolls Royce if you can't drive a Mini '

Dave H

----------


## Rick Cadger

> I post here all the time, and I love the blue chip. I play in a band and have had it about 3 weeks, if there are those who post just to get the pick noticed, all I can say is if you dont want to spend the bucks don't. I love the pick and if it last like it is supposed then I will love it better. there will always be naysayers. sorry about your negative attitude. get a life. now where is my free picks/ just a kidding.


"Negative attitudes" ... "get a life"... ?

Hmm. Several of us who were skeptical have put our money where our mouths are and have paid the $35 for the privilege of having a valid, informed opinion. Far from harming Bluechip, we have become paying customers. I may yet pay another $35 to try the other shape.

Some of us are converted, while some of us think that the pick, while good, may not be worth that much money (to us, YMMV) on the basis of how much better it is than less expensive picks.

Life will be full of opinions that do not agree with yours. It is good to get comfortable with that - it helps avoid bitterness. 

Not loving a product unreservedly does not imply that the poster lacks a life. You will find that most of us who remain unconvinced do have some positive things to say about the pick - we also have a grip on reality.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

[/I]&gt;&gt;Some of us are converted, while some of us think that the pick, while good, may not be worth that much money (to us, YMMV) on the basis of how much better it is than less expensive picks.&lt;&lt;[/I]

And some of us who often lose picks think that $35 would be a bit high to pay for something which will vanish. I have yet to lose a mandolin, but my picks seem to disappear into thin air at times. I can keep one for a month, -- next thing I know, it's missing.

----------


## TomTyrrell

The comments regarding wishing the picks had a hole pattern or different shape make me ask. Is there something about this material that makes it impossible to drill, file, sand and otherwise shape to personal preference?

----------


## Kevin K

I've drilled mine without any problems, but the material is tough. Holes really helped in the long sessions and did not effect tone or volume.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> The comments regarding wishing the picks had a hole pattern or different shape make me ask. Is there something about this material that makes it impossible to drill, file, sand and otherwise shape to personal preference?


Not at all.

I bored a hole with a small pair of sharp scissors. No problem.

----------


## TomTyrrell

It seems to me that certain people think that having good equipment is not an important part of success. Must be the reason all the really big names play Hondos.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Life will be full of opinions that do not agree with yours. It is good to get comfortable with that - it helps avoid bitterness.


"Opinions lead to war"-Joe Strummer.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

If you find it easier to play with a $35 pick, than go for it. I don't think it is a big deal. It may not make much of a difference, but if you find it worth the money, that it makes your playing easier and more enjoyable, then pay the money. I would pay $35 for a pick if I liked it enough.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> Life will be full of opinions that do not agree with yours. It is good to get comfortable with that - it helps avoid bitterness.
> 
> 
> "Opinions lead to war"-Joe Strummer.


Strummer was brilliant.

----------


## Steve G

I paid $45 a piece for my favorite pick and when I find it in the budget I'm getting a blue chip just because of all the rave. See what you've done? But today I played with my 50 cent pick and had a good practice. It doesn't sound as good as the other one but close and it was sitting on the desk when I picked up my mandolin. I put 90 in the gas tank today so $35 doesn't look so bad. Gotta try one now. Does he take visa?...hee hee.

----------


## Frank Russell

I've let the Cafe hype machine influence me into buying a few things over the years. Michael Kelly, Eastman, Tone Gard, BRW, Wegen, grommets, and now Blue Chip picks. I'm a little wiser now, but I still like to try new picks, so I bought one and after about a month, I love it. Other than a Wegen or two still floating around, all the other much-hyped products are now in someone else's hands. I found this pick to be just right for me. Soon as I get some overtime, I'll buy another one. Frank

----------


## bluegrassgm

I'm one of the newby posters who felt the need to express some positives about my new Blue Chip pick. #I had been following this thread (and a good numbers of the others)for a while before i thought I'd offer an opinion and do my first post. #I can assure you there's nothing fishy going on with me - I haven't got any interest in promoting these picks other than the desire to share an opinion. #

If the pick was rubbish - I'd be equally inclined to say so. #I think the fact that even the old school posters here are saying the pick is a good thing - even at the significant price of $35 bucks.

Anyway now made made two posts - how many does a person have to make before his opinions are no longer suspected as marketing spin? #hehehe

----------


## goose 2

I tried to like my bluechip pick but it is not the one for me. Back to the Wegen Trimus 250. I f anyone has a trimus 250 and wants to swap for the bc pick then email me.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> I'm one of the newby posters who felt the need to express some positives about my new Blue Chip pick. I had been following this thread (and a good numbers of the others)for a while before i thought I'd offer an opinion and do my first post. I can assure you there's nothing fishy going on with me - I haven't got any interest in promoting these picks other than the desire to share an opinion. 
> 
> If the pick was rubbish - I'd be equally inclined to say so. I think the fact that even the old school posters here are saying the pick is a good thing - even at the significant price of $35 bucks.
> 
> Anyway now made made two posts - how many does a person have to make before his opinions are no longer suspected as marketing spin? hehehe...


Nah, it's just when you get a _series_ of one-hitters that it looks a bit bogus.

I guess we can strike you off the suspect list

----------


## Rick Cadger

Does anyone have one of the three-pointer Bluechips, rather that the rounded style? How do they compare in size to Wegen/Dunlop tri-points?

I still might give one a test drive if they're larger than the one I bought.

----------


## Frank Russell

goose 2 - or any others, I don't have any "Trimus" Wegens, but I do have some 140s and 150s floating around, the mandolin models, and would be interested in trading for Blue Chip picks. I've got a few Dawgs and one Tortis (Red Bear) teardrop I'd trade as well. I only really use the Blue Chip and my D'Andreas nowadays anyway. I especially like the teardrop shape Blue chip I've got, as I am used to playing with the rounded "shoulder" of my guitar picks. Frank

----------


## woodwizard

Picks are starting to be like computers it seems. Just as you get one that you think is pretty good along comes another that you seem to need to upgrade to in search for that special tone we all seem to be searching for. I had a real tortous that was my favorite ... lost it in a move somehow. Went back and forth from Goldengate and Dawg picks. Paid big bucks for mammoth ivory which I was disapointed with. Then got the Wegen which I like very much. Then couldn't resist the Red Bear "E" (my favorite one at this time). It would probably be a safe bet that I'm going to try one of the Bluechips before long. PAS attack or the need to check just incase it's the one.

----------


## JeffD

> I've let the Cafe hype machine influence me into buying a few things over the years.


I love the hype machine. Seriously, I really like seeing folks' enthusiasm over the cool paraphernalia of our hobby. Even the fanboy postings.

I don't think anyone's enthusiasm is disingenuous. Its up to each of us individually to decide if the difference is worth the price.

And the times I have let it influence my decisions I haven't been disappointed.

----------


## mandolirius

Well, stand by for another review. I ordered one today. Course, I'm in Canada so when I say "stand by", I don't mean hold your breath. Mike in Edmonton said three weeks and I've no reason to expect mine to arrive any quicker. 

I've averaged about 25% useable - 75% useless in terms of my success record with picks and I tend to prefer thick picks, but I'm hopeful. Still, there may be a good deal on a very slightly used Blue Chip in the classifieds soon for you bargain-conscious shoppers out there.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mike in Victoria, I use an illegal substance pick ( that my grandfather gave me) of roughly the same thickness as my new Bluechip so it has been an easy switch for me. It seems to attack the same with no flex and grips easily. If you like the feel of the TS picks, I think you'll like the Bluechip. And Matt Goins, (although no relation to the Goins Brothers of yore) is a thoughtful and a super easy guy to deal with.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> Well, stand by for another review. I ordered one today. Course, I'm in Canada so when I say "stand by", I don't mean hold your breath. Mike in Edmonton said three weeks and I've no reason to expect mine to arrive any quicker...


Well, I'm in UK and I reckon mine arrived in a couple of weeks at most.

As Mike says, Matt's good to deal with. I got a prompt email reply when I asked for product info and the pick arrived pretty quick considering the distance.

Can anyone answer the question about the size of the non-rounded 3-pointer Bluechips? Are they the same size as Dunlop Ultex and Wegens, or a bit smaller like the rounded Bluechips?

----------


## TomTyrrell

So when did _owning_ a tortoise shell pick become illegal? I must have missed that.

----------


## Don Grieser

flattop, the bc triangle looks to be 1mm smaller all the way around than the ultex.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> flattop, the bc triangle looks to be 1mm smaller all the way around than the ultex.


Thanks, Don.

I may just risk another $35...

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;Well, I'm in UK and I reckon mine arrived in a couple of weeks at most.&gt;

Ah, but you see that transaction didn't involve the Canadian Post Office.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> &lt;Well, I'm in UK and I reckon mine arrived in a couple of weeks at most.&gt;
> 
> Ah, but you see that transaction didn't involve the Canadian Post Office.


Yoinks! You mean yours is worse than ours?  

I had a customer service email from Matthew today. He certainly does take care to ensure that customers are happy, and to address any concerns and questions. I respect that a great deal and will be trying a couple more varieties of Bluechip over the next few weeks. Just because the first size/shape didn't work for me doesn't mean that none will, and my curiosity is still revved up.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> So when did _owning_ a tortoise shell pick become illegal? I must have missed that.


Its not. Shipping over state lines is. I use them and kinda wish I didn't. They have been addictive like meth or something. I will try one of these new picks because I would prefer not to use TS if I can find another substance that does not create a demand. Tried many of the higher end picks noted here to no avail. Hopefully this will work!

As far as losing TS picks I don't. You ever notice how you can run threw dozens of Bic pens over a year? They disappear like socks. But you always know where that gold pen given to you for graduation is. I think as the value of the item creeps up, the awareness does too. I have lost hundreds of Fender Heavy's. Have not lost one TS pick. I ALWAYS know where it is!!

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Well, I havn't bought a Blue Chip yet but I just got two Wegen TF-140s in the mail today. I am amazed at the difference! I'm not sure if its the Wegen pick material, the fact that it has a good speed bevel, that its light, or that it is much thicker than the 1.14mm fender pick I used, but the picks have improve my playing a good deal. I haven't noticed much of a difference in tone, the volumes a tad louder. But my pick control and speed have improved with this pick. The biggest difference is my tremelo, which is five times as good with this pick as before. I am amazed at how a small change in a little piece of plastic has made this big of a difference in playability.

----------


## gnelson651

> Well, I havn't bought a Blue Chip yet but I just got two Wegen TF-140s in the mail today. I am amazed at the difference! I'm not sure if its the Wegen pick material, the fact that it has a good speed bevel, that its light, or that it is much thicker than the 1.14mm fender pick I used, but the picks have improve my playing a good deal. I haven't noticed much of a difference in tone, the volumes a tad louder. But my pick control and speed have improved with this pick. The biggest difference is my tremelo, which is five times as good with this pick as before. I am amazed at how a small change in a little piece of plastic has made this big of a difference in playability.


I've found the Wegen picks great for tremelo. A few years ago I got the Wegen M150 and have used it ever since until recently. 

As I got more into bluegrass and wanted to pull out more volume, I was finding the M150 difficult to hold. So I bought the Wegen TF-140. Both the shape and the holes allow me to maintain a good grip and I can pull out more volume without sacrificing tone. And my tremelo is still good.

As I said before, I'm willing to pay for a good pick, but I'm #taking a pass on the Blue Chip picks until they offer a larger selection of shapes and styles.

----------


## mandoboy07

So just walked to the mail box only to find this little yellow package in the box. Its the Blue Chip 50 that I ordered about 4 days ago. I am now setting hear giving you a play by play of my first impressions. First thing I have been playing with a Wegen TF-140s for some time now and like them but back to the Blue Chip. Its about the size of a Golden Gate not as big or as cool looking as the wagen but on the other hand the smooth polished look is kinda cool. Well its brown? why name them blue chip? Ok just got through playing with it The sound is so close to the wegen but may just a little less dull not enough to count . I hate to say this ( for reasons pertaining to $35.00) I like this pick.
Its smooth slides over the strings and as smooth as it is, it doesn't slide around in your grip. My tremolo has never sounded better , on the down side it could stand to be a little bigger like the Wegen     TF 140 and about that same thickness would be nice thats relly my only complant so far just the size but you change that up and Ill make Blue Chip my #1 pick but it may be any way well let you know more about it as time goes on but out of the box its worth $35. I got P.A.S. bad:D

----------


## Gutbucket

I was a Wegen man till I got my Blue Chip. Now I want another for a spare, I like it that much. It seems like my picking has a lot more volume and speed. I haven't put a bevel on it yet, and might not. It hits the strings just fine without it. Well worth,(for me anyway), the money.

----------


## mandolirius

Quote (mandolirius @ April 28 2008, 20:17) 
&lt;Well, I'm in UK and I reckon mine arrived in a couple of weeks at most.&gt;

&lt;Ah, but you see that transaction didn't involve the Canadian Post Office.&gt; 

&lt;Yoinks! You mean yours is worse than ours?&gt; 

It's a much bigger country....more room for error.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

In my opinion...the pick is incredibly good and well worth the money.

----------


## Skittle

There is great article in the new edition of Vintage guitar magazine on the blue chip picks.....check it out.

----------


## liestman

I got a TP40 and it was very nice but came in second to the similar pick from Tortis (Red Bear), so I guess I will Ebay it. At these prices, I don't need it just sitting in the case as a backup to my backup. Very nice pick though, just not the tone I was after (a little warmer or duller than the Tortis pick).

Update - Matthew (the Blue Chip maker) apparently saw this and has offered me a replacement or refund. You cannot get better customer care than that! What a stand-up guy.

----------


## Mark Walker

I must be odd in that I can't get excited by all the pick offerings out there. #(But then, I don't vary my strings either - D'Addario J75's nearly all the time.)

I can play all my guitars and mandolins just fine #- flat-picking, strumming, rhythm, chop chords, whatever - with my plain old Jim Dunlop 1mm picks. #

I've tried Dawg picks and others, and anything thicker than 1mm feels like I'm playing with a chunck of concrete. #

But, to each his own! #

----------


## fwoompf

Weird how I missed this thread, I'm usually such a big gearhead...  

I absolutely loved my Taterbug pick, but I broke it, and have been using half a pick for the past four months, so I'll give these a shot...

----------


## Skittle

I just got my new "TAD" Bluechip 40 and 50 the other day. It is a little larger than the regular 40s and 50s....again....WONDERFUL!!!

----------


## Bigtuna

Still waiting for the 1.50 mm and my stimulus check!

----------


## mandolirius

Mine arrived a couple of days ago. Took a couple of weeks to get to me here on the Canadian west coast, so pretty fast service. I got the TD 50.

As for the pick itself - first of all, it's not a miracle product. All this "self-lubricating, quick release etc." talk seems like hyperbole. It's a pick...period.

That said, it's a pretty good one. It's quite stiff, despite being only 1.14, and it does have a nice, slick feel to it. It is the closest thing I've seen to real tortoise shell and sounds very similar when dropped onto a table or other hard surface. 

My two standbys have been the Wegen Bluegrass model and Dunlop Big Stubby 2.0, so that's what I'm comparing it to. My first impression was that it sounds pretty bright. I also think it's a bit louder than the Wegen. It's maybe a bit less bright than the Big Stubby, which is made of Lexan. I'm not sure, as I've mostly been comparing it with the Wegen. I don't like the Big Stubby with Elixer med. guage strings, which is what I have on now.

I haven't had it out to a jam yet, but I've got a band practice on Sunday, so I'll try it out there. Monday's a big old-time jam and that will be another chance to road-test it. I think it might be good in a jam situation. My mandolin is pretty bright, reasonably loud and projects quite well. The top is tight-grained douglas fir, not spruce.

I think I'd like it better with different strings. The Elixers are brighter than the other strings I've tried, like D'Addario EXP's and FlatTops, and also Firewires. None of those strings are as bright on my mandolin as Elixers. The other thing I think is that a thicker guage might be less bright sounding. I'd really like to have been able to try a 1.5 guage. Next string change, I'll throw on something else and see how it does.

So at this point, I really can't say whether it was worth the money, but I'm interested enough to keep it and try it out with some other strings. I just sold my oval hole, but I think it might be good for that style of mandolin and I'm planning on getting another in the next year or so, so I'll hang on to it for that reason as well.

----------


## WireBoy

I got my TPR50 a few weeks ago. #Ted's Jazzmando Proplec has been my pick of choice the last few years. #To my ears, the TPR is a little brighter than the Proplec. #I'm also using Ted's JM11 strings (love the flat wound feel!) 

Lately, I have been keeping several picks jammed in the strings behind the nut and bridge (the two above and a fossilized walrus and VPick). #The picks all have a different sound and quality. #rather than trying to decide on which is the overall best. #I'll choose a different pick depending on the mood/style of the tune.

I'm inclusive, not exclusive.

----------


## jealbe49

After reading the posts I ordered a blue chip TP 50 on monday and Matthew shipped it on Tuesday. He quickly responded to my emails. I have tried them all, from dawg, golden gate, wegen, horn, tortis, real TS,etc,etc. To my ears Tortis has a smooth silky tone, real TS has more clarity and is slightly brighter than Tortis, and the Blue Chip is brighter than real TS. All in all it is a matter of personal preference, but a nice collection of picks gives you a variety of tones to suit your mood. Until now I still prefer TS for recording. Will record with the blue chip this week.

----------


## mandopluker

I'm just getting back after being away and all but 12 pages on picks! WOW, I gotta go pick!

----------


## goose 2

OK now I am a believer.  I have had my pick for a while and at first was not really smitten by it. I had been using thick (2.0-2.5mm) Wegens for a long time and the blue chip pick was so much thinner and I did not like it at first. I have been using it now for a couple of weeks and have figured out how to use it to pull the tone and volume that I expect. I must say, I really love this pick. For me the pick is so quiet. With other picks I get a lot of pick "noise" that I have to work around. This pick is virtually silent and creates great clarity. I feel that I can feel the string much better. I also feel that it is kinda soft feeling that I can grab the string with it. The tone is fat and deep even though it is comparatively thin. My tremolo with this pick is superb.  The volume is up there with any that I have used.  I know this one has been beaten around a a lot but I really believe now that this one has something to offer that others do not. BTW I am using the thicker tpr. Great pick.

----------


## mandolirius

Well, I've had a couple of weeks to road test this pick. I find it's a bit brighter and louder than the Wegen bluegrass (white, for those that find a difference). I think the Wegen gives a warmer tone when I'm playing by myself, but it's not something that I notice when I'm playing with others. I've used it at a band practice and a couple of jams. I'm liking it more all the time, but I tend to go back to the Wegen when I'm practising, then switch to the Blue Chip when playing in a group setting. I'd still like to see a thicker one - 1.5 perhaps.

----------


## Skittle

Ok all.........the new Bluechip 60s are now being made. Here are the specs on all, and check out the ones on the website www.bluechippick.net. I am using the TAD 40s and 50s on guitar.......and love em!! 

TD40, TD50, & TD60 
TD40 1.0 mm (.040 in) 
TD50 1.25 mm (.050 in) 
TD60 1.50mm (.060 in)

----------


## mandolirius

Great. I wonder if there's any chance of getting a rebate on my TD50

----------


## pjlama

I wish I'd known there's 1.5 now, I just got a second TP50 in the mail today. It's different from my first, it's beveled and a little thinner than the first plus the lettering is different. Anyway, they're still the best picks, I just need to get around to selling all the Wegens and Tortis stuff I have.

----------


## dmamlep

I got a 40 and a 50 and have been using the 50 for about two months or so, and played a few gigs since and still,wont change to any thing else.

----------


## goose 2

Yea I am a recent convert too. Anyone out there have any experience with the TPR 60 yet?

----------


## Rick Cadger

> Ok all.........the new Bluechip 60s are now being made. Here are the specs on all, and check out the ones on the website www.bluechippick.net. I am using the TAD 40s and 50s on guitar.......and love em!! 
> 
> TD40, TD50, & TD60 
> TD40 1.0 mm (.040 in) 
> TD50 1.25 mm (.050 in) 
> TD60 1.50mm (.060 in)


I must be dense... What's the difference between the TP and the TAD? They look like the same shape to me...

----------


## Kevin K

If I'm not mistaken, the TAD series are larger point to edge

----------


## oldmanlarry

Anyone try a 60 yet? I personally have a good feeling about the TPR60. It's 1.5mm and a rounded triangular shape like a dawg, golden gate, or wegen m150 - beveled too 

Some have said that these Blue Chips are harder/stiffer material, and although they typically like thick picks, they thought a 1.5 would be too much for this pick material. What do Blue Chip owners think who have the 50? Would they go for a 60?

My favorite now is a Wegen M150. This Blue Chip TPR150 is basically the same design, but with this new material I'd like to try.

----------


## Gutbucket

Got a TD 60 last week. Like it a lot! The tone is a little different then the 50. Not as brite. #

----------


## T W Perez

I have used tortise shell for twentyfive years,the only plastic that even sounded close to me was the dunlop ultex when they came out.Ordered a TP40 and have played it for a week now.At first I thought it a bit brighter than my shell picks,but kept going back to it.The tp comes with a pretty defined point,which with a couple strokes w/an emory board I slightly rounded off.This pick is now the best I have ever used.No more shell for me.It also does have very little to no resistance on the strings,the self lubricating reference.Matt says the material has graphite in it.Very cool how Matt Goins came across the idea and it has been years in the making.Am going to try a 50 and see if there's any difference.I don't mind saying how great it is to find the (perfect)pick.No telling how many hours spent filing,sanding,polishing,etc..

----------


## T W Perez

Flattop
the difference is the TD is a true teardrop shape,the TP is a triangle.If you go to the website you can see exact renderings of all shapes.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I recently bought the TPR60 and I love it. I've used the Wegen M150 for quite some time now, but I have to say that I prefer the Blue Chip.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I just paid the $38 ($35+$3 shipping) for the TPR 60. I hope it will perform as good as the tortise. I would be very pleased! I have been waiting to order for the thicker picks. My tortise is 2MM thick. I will report back when it arrives!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

TPR 60 is awesome!! I am really surprised! I thought I would play it and not be all that amazed but...I'm am impressed. Does not sound at all like a plastic pick!! Much closer to tortoise than anything I have played to date. It definitely glides through the strings! Complaints, I hear a volume drop (my wife does not think so) but I am used to playing a 2MM and this is 1.5MM which I think it is actually a little thinner. I will have to measure it sometime. It is a slightly warmer sound than my tortoise and not nearly as clicky. I think I will play this one awhile! It produces more speed and a more pleasant tone in my playing. Is it worth the money? Well.... since I can obtain and actual tortoise for about that same cost possibly not depending on your point of view. I personally would like to have the sound an feel of tortoise without creating demand for an endangered species. I suppose we may feel that way about tone woods some day! Anyway, I like it and I will be buying another!

----------


## tin ben dur

I just picked up a Blue Chip 60 from Matthew today and I love it. Matthew is a great guy turning out an awesome product. Several well known mando pickers are going to these. Paul Williams is a big supporter of Blue Chip. Glad to see Paul today. You will be seeing Matthew at more festivals. Great product.

----------


## LandscapingFool

This is the holy grail of picks. All the others develop a roll that I constantly have to sand and polish off. It is THE closest to the real deal that I've ever seen. It never wears. I've used this one for three weeks of several hours a day and multi-set gigs and it is still like new. And the sound is perfect. Ahhhh. Pick Meca.

I think somebody stated earlier, and I agree. Doesn't add up to play a mandolin worth thousands of dollars with a 10 cent piece of plastic.

Matt, you've done the Flatpicking world a great service. Cheers!

----------


## Rick Cadger

Now look here. This isn't fair.  

I already bought one of these and thought it was ok. Now you've all got me curious to try one of the larger, heavier ones.

Will you please stop it? I have my reputation as a cynical doubter to think of. And I'm not made of money.

*sigh* 

My 2nd Bluechip order goes in as soon as I get home (can't remember my PayPal login until then...).

----------


## Gutbucket

I've got three Blue Chips and I'm keeping my eye on them. I'm at Steve Kaufman's camp now, so we're all trying out mandos and picks.
I rarely use my Wegens any more, #and have sold or given most of those away.

----------


## bud

Well I've been sold on Wegens for a year or so, but this TP60 Blue chip is getting all my time right now. I'll have to try it on other mando's/strings over time, but for now, it is the one.

----------


## dmamlep

I have a 40 and a 50, using the 50, so now I need the 60, so anyone want a deal on the 40. I love the pick, I used to have trouble with grip on a pick, but these stick like glue.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Give me a TPR 80 (2mm) and it WILL be the Holy Grail!!

----------


## LandscapingFool

Hey Ken... we gotta get together some time... 

Thing is... you don't need the thickness with the Blue Pick. You can choke it down, ala Bobby Clark, or stick it out there and you get the desired tone. I've love this pick.

----------


## Skittle

***Pickers**** Deal time!!!!! I talked to Matthew at Blue Chip at a recent festival and he said he has 18 of the TPR 40s with the old Logo. No other size or shape left with old logo These are out of the exact same material but with a logo that is not as clear as the new one. He is letting these go for $25.00 per pick. call him ASAP at 865-803-9442

----------


## mandolirius

I think he should give a deal to those of us who bought the thinner picks when we really wanted thicker ones. It would have been nice to know they were coming.

----------


## Bigtuna

> I think he should give a deal to those of us who bought the thinner picks when we really wanted thicker ones. It would have been nice to know they were coming.


Not trying to step on your toes, but I just emailed him and asked if he planned on making anything thicker and he told me to wait. If I was going to pay $35 for a pick, it better be the thickness I wanted and I imagine that I was not the only one who voiced that to him. It sounded like the only reason he started making them thicker was due to the overwhelming demand from us mandolin players. I don't think he had any plans at first to make them thick. It can't hurt to ask if you can get a new one cheaper, it's worth a try, he's pretty quick to respond to his emails. 

As far as the pick goes, its great! It doesn't slip (nice and tacky feel),its fast, and it does produce a great tone from my mandolin. I must say it lived up to its hype (however I'm ashamed to tell some of my friends how much I paid for it!). By the way, I bought a TPR 60.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I am officially off tortise!! The TPR 60 replaced my tortise picks so I am thrilled. I will keep them as collectors items and to use occaisionally but these are what I have been looking for!! I am also used to the slightly thinner pick (I use a 2mm+ tortise pick) which is good since I always felt that the thick pick produced a great tone but was a little clunky through the strings. This thing zips right through!! Cool pick!

----------


## goose 2

Recently got a TPR 60 to go with the TPR 50 that I have been playing for some time. Both are fantastic picks but I think I like the 50 best on the mandolin and the 60 for guitar. That is kinda backwards for me as I usually like a thicker pick on mandolin. These picks definitely do not the extra heft to get great fat tone. Thanks for a great product.

----------


## Fretbear

What would be the Blue Chip equivalent to the Red Bear Tortis heavy gauge? Not so that it is the same thickness, but so that the resistance and feel would be similar?

----------


## JeffD

It sounds like I need to try a Blue Chip pick.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> [I would try a TP65, 1.5mm when if they had one. ]
> 
> But do you NEED one that thick?
> I used to use a 1.4 Tortis and find the 1.2 is best for me and my three main mandos.
> 
> Just because you used to pick with a 1.5 of some other material doesn't mean you should use a 1.5 Blue Chip.


============================================

Just got my TP60 pick.  Love it!!
*
Yes. I should use a 1.5 Blue Chip!*

----------


## latentaudio

Does anyone have any sound samples comparing the Blue Chip to any of their favorite picks?

----------


## f5loar

It takes a lot to impress me when it comes to something "new" regarding mandolin related "things". #I got my Blue Chip TD40 yesterday and did a show with it tonight and all I can say is "this is the pick to have".
Forget my 4 dozen real TS picks I've accumulated over years having never really finding one I liked enough to fall in love with. I've got them in every shape and size and thickness from the Tony Rice SuperFlex to the Extra Thick Super Dawgs in real TS and nothing comes close to giving the clean cutting edge sound you get from the Blue Chip pick. I've been Clayton 1.0 for some 20 years now and loved their new "Black Raven" when it came out this year but when compared side by side with the Blue Chip 1.0 I put the Raven to rest. #I switch picks with mandolin and guitar and had prefered the regular Fender TD Heavy plastic for guitar but the Blue Chip seems to be even better for guitar. I was popping out notes like I've never heard on my old Martin. It's hard to say why the Blue Chip works since it's so stiff even on the 1.0 but the sound, the lack of pick click makes this one super pick and well worth $35. I see why so many pros are putting stock in the Blue Chips.

----------


## mandolirius

I just did my first festival gig of the season. Used the BC the whole weekend. I, too, am a convert. I wish I'd held back and ordered the 60 series instead of the 50. I'm still a bit pissed there was no indication they were going to be available. Right now, the 50's doing the job, but I think I'll like the 60 even better.

----------


## Fretbear

So would the 60's be equivalent in feel to a Red Bear Tortis Heavy?

----------


## grags

Okay, against every instinct that I had, I succumbed and purchased two Blue Chip Picks, one TRP 40 and one TRP 50. After reading all the favorable posts here, I expected to really get something for the 70 plus dollars that I shelled out. I'm sorry guys. If you like them that's fine, to each his own. My experience has been the exact opposite of the majority of the posts. The two that I received actually destroyed the tone of every instrument that I tried them on. I'm glad that you guys had different results, but as for me, I would not take one if you gave it to me. I'll stick with my Wegens and Big Stubby. Man, just think of the number of Wegens and Stubbies that I could have bought for the same money. Oh well, a lesson learned.

----------


## Jim Broyles

You might be able to recoup the loss in the classifieds. I'd offer to buy the 50, but I want the TP shape not the TRP shape.

----------


## f5loar

At that price there really should be a money back after 48 hour approval. While you don't like it seems 1000s do. Could be you are not holding it right! I guess this is the reason there are as many picks to choose from as there are carpet colors.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;The two that I received actually destroyed the tone of every instrument that I tried them on.&gt; 

Destroyed? That's seems a bit harsh. To be honest, I get a better tone from my mandolin, which leans toward the bright side of the spectrum, from the Wegen (darkens it a bit) but I like how the BC plays and the tonal difference isn't enough for me to switch back to the Wegens (which I still think are a great pick). I'm thinking the 60 series will have a less bright tone, as thicker picks tend to do. 

I'm wondering why you ordered two before even trying one out.

----------


## lovethemf5s

> ***Pickers**** Deal time!!!!! I talked to Matthew at Blue Chip at a recent festival and he said he has 18 of the TPR 40s with the old Logo. No other size or shape left with old logo These are out of the exact same material #but with a logo that is not as clear as the new one. He is letting these go for $25.00 per pick. call him ASAP at 865-803-9442


I just received one of these discounted TPR40s. It has the old logo that is a little off center but who cares. This is the best pick to come along in a very long time. I used to lament the fact that shell picks were hard to replace but it doesn't matter anymore.

----------


## Skittle

I find it hard to say that these picks "destroy the tone of a mandolin".......??? If your not satisfied with the pick.....1. let Matthew know about it, email him back, he will make it right. or 2. Try selling it here on the cafe. Very simple process.

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE]The two that I received actually destroyed the tone of every instrument that I tried them on.

That sounds like hyperbole to me. "Picks don't kill tone, people do", to paraphrase.

----------


## NoNickel

After about page 6 of these posts, I finally gave up and bought one. While at first I was not sure what the hype was about, after a while I began to choose it more and more over my Proplecs, Red Bears, and, yes, real TS. I now own 5 BC's of different shapes and thicknesses. I use them about 80% of the time. Your mileage -- obviously -- may vary.

----------


## mandoplyr70

Bought a $30 tortoise pick once disappeared after about 3 months !! No more high price picks for me.

----------


## grags

Time to eat a little crow! I thought I had my two Blue Chips sold to one of the locals that I play with, but before we got together, I decided to try them one more time. This time on my favorite Weber. I was surprised that my impression was quite different than my first. It actually sounded quite good. It is strung with EXP74s and with the Blue Chip it was sounding very very mellow. It suddenly dawned on me that the other instruments were all strung with medium TIs, which already produce a darker tone on my mandolins and perhaps,this was the reason that I did not like them at first. At any rate, I'm going to give these guys another chance before I rule them out completely.

----------


## mandoboy07

[QUOTE]At any rate, I'm going to give these guys another chance before I rule them out completely.(END QUOTE).

Yes fill the power come to the brown side.

----------


## mandoboy07

Have to be the verry best pic I have ever played with the TP 60 are all i will play with.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Fill the power? What does that mean?

----------


## Gutbucket

FEEL the POWER!

----------


## f5loar

The POWER of the PICK! For Star Wars geeks means feel the power of the force or may the force be with you. 
Everytime I pick up my new BC it feels like a new beginning. Change is Now. With a BC pick HOPE is possible.

----------


## JeffD

> it feels like a new beginning. Change is Now. With a BC pick HOPE is possible.

----------


## Gutbucket

They are awesome! Now all my wrong notes are more clearer and louder. I suck so much better now.

----------


## mandolirius

I just want to chime in with an update. I have a couple of posts here that indicate my unhappiness with ordering a 50, only to find out two weeks later there was a 60. I prefer thicker picks because my mandolin is very bright and I find thicker picks tend to darken it down a bit.

Well, Matthew read my posts and responded with a very friendly email inviting me to exchange my 50 for a 60. I asked him to send me the 60 so I could compare and then I would either buy it and send my 50 back for another 60, or just keep both if I felt I wanted both thicknesses. In the unlikely event I don't like the 60, I'd send it back and buy another 50.

I guess I have two points to make. One, I definitely want two of my favourite guage (or perhaps one of each). If I should happen to lose one, I don't want to wait a week or two for a replacement. The BC is definitely my new favourite pick.

The second point is that I didn't contact Matthew directly. He saw my posts here and responded to me on his own. I was pretty impressed with that kind of concern for customer satisfaction and that he went out of his way to see if he could make me happy. I told him that I was happy. I love the pick (TP50) but think I would like a 60 even better.

I started out pretty skeptical, which is partly my nature due to the dark years of my life spend in the soul-sucking world of news reporting, but the volume of positive feedback won me over and I ordered one. For those of you (like me) that are reading this thread and wondering, I'd say give the BC a try. If you don't like it, I'd venture a guess you won't have much trouble getting rid of it.

----------


## Mark Walker

> They are awesome! Now all my wrong notes are more clearer and louder. I suck so much better now.


I couldn't have said it better myself! #

I confess, I haven't tried them, and probably won't. #Someone gave me a big DAWG pick and (to me) it's like trying to play with a manhole cover. #I typically use a 1mm Jim Dunlop on both guitar and mandolin, and love those - and they don't cost me 3 hours worth of wages to buy!

On a slightly related note, I just bought some Elixer guitar strings, and got 25 Cactus picks (light, medium and heavy) sent along with the strings. #I like those too - never heard of them before either.

To each his own! #Enjoy! #

----------


## f5loar

I had one of the old New Deal String Band guys to come by my house Sunday and we did some picking. We were comparing some old Martins when he noticed I was getting a bit more punch out of my guitar. He was using a real TS and I had my new BC TD40. When he found out and tried the BC he was just blown away. He had read about them in Vintage Guitar magazine (anybody know which issue it was in?)and now sees what all the "hype" is about in the power and clearity these picks posess. He said a little big thicker is what he would prefer but was going to seek one out. If Big Mon were alive today he would be using a TD40 Blue Chip.

----------


## Steven Stone

[He had read about them in Vintage Guitar magazine (anybody know which issue it was in?]

My article was in the July 2008 issue

----------


## f5loar

Thanks Steve, I found it. Not sure why I passed on reading that article before other than I thought I had already found my "ultimate" pick in the Clayton Black Raven 1mm for 50 cents.
After your fine write up which BlueChip Inc should supply you a lifetime of BlueChip picks for that review it sure put what I've always thought about real TS into the reality of why they aren't all they are cracked up to be and why something that can surpass the feel and sound of real TS is a better deal at any price realitive to the price of a real TS (if you can find a decent one). I think you are right that the average picker won't be forking out $38 for a pick but for seasoned pros like yourself and others it's worth it to experience the true level of your professionalism. And if guys like Danny Roberts are converted that's all I needed to hear too. For those of you on the fence I say stay home a few days and save the money from that half tank of gas and buy a BlueChip.

----------


## Gutbucket

> Originally Posted by  (Gutbucket @ June 29 2008, 18:22)
> 
> They are awesome! Now all my wrong notes are more clearer and louder. I suck so much better now. 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have said it better myself! #
> 
> I confess, I haven't tried them, and probably won't. #Someone gave me a big DAWG pick and (to me) it's like trying to play with a manhole cover. #I typically use a 1mm Jim Dunlop on both guitar and mandolin, and love those - and they don't cost me 3 hours worth of wages to buy!
> 
> ...


I gave a couple Dawg picks away at Kaufman's camp. That wasn't you, was it?

----------


## 2point

On the topic of $35 for a pick. That's the starting point for a fiddle bow, going up to thousands of dollars. It seems like Mando/guitar players got it good. Of course some of the best fiddlers do fine on the $35 bow.

----------


## 250sc

I don't think I'd like to play with a $35 bow thanks.

----------


## powercat

> They are awesome! Now all my wrong notes are more clearer and louder. I suck so much better now.


At least is it is a clear, bell-like suck, right?

I am tempted to try these, but for the cost, I'll suck with inferior cost-effective equipment. I love my Clayton Black Ravens. If I increase the cost of the mandolin to the same scale as the pick, I'd best be getting me one of those $200,000 loars.

----------


## Rick Cadger

Drat. I really want to get one of the thicker ones but my PayPal login is broken (or I am typing something wrong...).

Grrr... Can't wait to get it sorted.

Hmm... Don't think I'd personally compare picks to fiddle bows! I notice huge differences between fiddle bows and only modest differences between most picks of similar shape and thickness. 

Subjective, I guess.

----------


## herbsandspices

Wow, did I just read 15 pages about... a pick?? This is something I have to try.

Ok, time to decide between the TP & TPR, and then the 50 or 60 weight. Hmm...

john

----------


## f5loar

Remember Big Mon if he were alive today would go for the 
TP40.

----------


## rmartinez

I'm a little late in the game - I suppose it took 15 pages to convince me. Anyhow, I ordered a TAD50 Thursday afternoon, received the pick Monday. Though I'm usually a Wegen T140 player (which is a great pick IMHO), I have a suspicion that this preference will soon change.
After pulling the bluechip out of the package and saying to myself "Hmmm...what did I just do?" I put the pick to the mando for about 2 minutes. "Oh I get it now" was the next thing that came out of my mouth (out loud). I resumed playing with a smile on my face till' it was time to turn in. Can't wait to get back home.

Collings MF #217

----------


## mandolirius

Well, I've had a chance to live with the 60 weight for a couple of days. As I expected, the thicker pick darkens the tone on my excessively bright mandolin and is easier for me to control, since I'm used to thick picks (Wegen, Dugain, Big Stubby). You can see the thicknesses for yourself on the website but I will say this - the 60 feels like a heavier pick than it actually is. There is virtually no flex to it, where there is some with the 50. Unless you're used to very thick picks, I'd think the 50 or 40 weight would be fine for most people. 

I decided to hang on to the 50 I originally ordered, as I know that driving thicker picks can tire out the wrist from time to time, so I'll keep it both as a back up and as a "relief" pick. I'm fussy about picks, always have been, so I'm pretty stoked about this. I actually think I've found a pick that I like using, sounds good with my mandolin and hopefully will last a long, long time. The 50 I've had for a couple of months and there's not a sign of wear.

I guess I'm writing for the people out there who are thinking like I was at first (thirty-five bucks for a pick! are you out of your....) I know I'm just a guy on the internet, so there's no reason in particular to put any stock in what I have to say. I'm not a famous or even well-known mandolinist. But I will tell you this - I've been playing for thirty years this year, have tried every kind of pick I could get my hands on and have been a pretty tough person to satisfy. I think that's over with. I truly do believe I'm satisfied. Finally.

Lastly, I'll say that Matthew Goins is an easy guy to deal with and I believe he truly wants his customers to be happy with their picks. 

Well that's it for me. I hope my diary-style posts are of some help to those who are on the fence out there.

----------


## man dough nollij

Now that we're getting closer to the first flight, I went ahead and ordered a BC pick. I very carefully entered the APO-AP address (military), but got a confirmation message that it will be shipped to my billing address in Missouri. I e-mailed Matthew, so hopefully it'll get straightened out before it's shipped to my sisters house 6000 miles away...

----------


## Trey Young

Well, curiousity finally got the best of me. I have been using a MC Taterbug Special from Red Bear, and was perfectly happy with it, but I went ahead and ordered a BC TPR 60 any way. I like the BC alot. It definitely does produce a louder and clearer tone (as confirmed by several several picking buddies). I also find it to be a bit more comfortable as well. My Elkhorn is a pretty mellow instrument, so the extra crispness is welcomed, I don't know how I'd feel about the BC with an already bright sounding mando.

----------


## JeffD

> On the topic of $35 for a pick. That's the starting point for a fiddle bow, going up to thousands of dollars. It seems like Mando/guitar players got it good. Of course some of the best fiddlers do fine on the $35 bow.


I just bought a new bow for $250.00 

Its the first non-beginners bow I ever got.

----------


## JeffD

> I am tempted to try these, but for the cost, I'll suck with inferior cost-effective equipment.


At least there's an excuse!

----------


## Gutbucket

> Originally Posted by  (powercat @ July 02 2008, 13:16)
> 
> I am tempted to try these, but for the cost, I'll suck with inferior cost-effective equipment.
> 
> 
> At least there's an excuse! #


Hey Jeff D, I'd be happy to send you a loner to try. I do want it back though. #Messege me for info.

----------


## Doug Edwards

> Well, curiousity finally got the best of me. #I have been using a MC Taterbug Special from Red Bear, and was perfectly happy with it, but I went ahead and ordered a BC TPR 60 any way. #


Ordered it today. #I use a nice 1.64 mm tortoise most of the time and alternate with a Red Bear heavy "B". I got a "V" pick 2.75 last week. #I'm hopeless. #

----------


## Kevin K

Doug, which one did you order?

----------


## Doug Edwards

I ordered the TPR60, 1.50mm, rounded triangle. It's shaped the same as my tortoise picks.

----------


## herbsandspices

Just... umm... _picked_ up a TPR 50 & TPR60.

I talked to Matthew for a bit today - heckuva nice guy! Can't wait to get these suckers before my gig on Sunday! Hopefully I'll have a little time to figure out which one works best for me.  

Thanks!

john

----------


## NoNickel

I would like to send a shout and a huzzah out to Matt at Blue Chip. #I recently bought the TAD size and found it was my go-to pick. #It has a perfect Pro-plec shape and size, which is what I used prior to picking up on the Blue Chips. #Well, I needed more of the TAD size so I put 2 TPRs and 2 TPs up for sale on the classifieds (they're gone now). #While I had them advertised, Matt sent me an email that noted that I was selling and that he was sorry I was unhappy with them and offering to refund my money or switch out. #This was totally unsolicited. #I had not been anything but happy with my picks and hadn't said a thing to him. #I answered saying that I appreciated the offer, but I didn't think that he should refund me anything as I was happy with the product and just wanted a different size. #And as I thought, I sold all of the picks pretty easily and reinvested right back into Blue Chips (Now have 2 TAD 60s and 2 TAD 50s.)

Folks, how often does a merchant follow up like this on customer satisfaction? Um .... Never... Never is the answer. Or at least so rarely it seems like never.

Thanks Matt. Great product and great service.

----------


## Doug Edwards

I received my BueChip 60 today. Pretty nice, I like the way it glides off the strings. A little brighter sounding than my tortoise.

I uploaded some sound files of various picks on my equipment page, including the BlueChip pick.

Picks

The subtle differences between various picks is hard to tell without playing one in person. Good headphones help.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Listening in the air, I heard a lot of pick noise for all of them, my least favorite were the V Picks, and the Blue Chip didn't do anything for me. It was very thin sounding. #My favorite was the horn pick in the top row.

----------


## Skittle

5 months of everyday use on my 2 TP50s........still no wear....absolutely love'em!!!!!

----------


## Rick Cadger

A word of warning.

If you drill a grip hole in your Bluechip DO NOT FLEX IT afterwards. I showed mine to some idiot who flexed it and promptly snapped it in half.

They seem robust enough, but the hole clearly introduces a weak spot.

Go carefully if you've drilled yours.

----------


## Rick Cadger

PS:

DRAT!

----------


## mandocaster

I just got a TPR40. Put me on the believer list. I have put the tortois pick awaym for now.

----------


## OzMando

If you want to start talking serious PAS go here METEOR PICK for this pick at a music shop near me. I can just hear it now, "$35 for a pick? That's nothin! You should see mine!"

----------


## John Hill

Just placed an order for a TP50. Can't wait try it out and see if it lives up to my expectations.

----------


## Alex Fields

It would ruin your day to try out the meteor pick and find out it's the best sounding pick you've ever used.

----------


## John Hill

> It would ruin your day to try out the meteor pick and find out it's the best sounding pick you've ever used.


It would ruin my day to have a pick that costs twice as much as my mandolin!

----------


## v-fern

I just ordered my bcpick tuesday, after reading this entire thread.I hope it lives up to the hype too! ps can anyone tell me how to register for the eastman on the cafe?

----------


## Jim Broyles

> I just ordered my bcpick tuesday, after reading this entire thread.I hope it lives up to the hype too! ps can anyone tell me how to register for the eastman on the cafe?





> Registration for an opportunity to win the instrument will commence on the Mandolin Cafe August 15, 2008. No purchase is necessary to participate.

----------


## v-fern

thanks jbmando. Iguess you're having a hard time believing I just read this entire thread huh?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Not really. If you want to learn about something, ya gotta check it out, right?

----------


## v-fern

Yeah, I just meant that it might look like my reading skiils were kinda' slack, seeing I missed that August 15th date that was clearly right in front of me.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> A word of warning.
> 
> If you drill a grip hole in your Bluechip DO NOT FLEX IT afterwards. I showed mine to some idiot who flexed it and promptly snapped it in half.
> 
> They seem robust enough, but the hole clearly introduces a weak spot.
> 
> Go carefully if you've drilled yours.


Why is it always someone that you hand your pick to that snaps it in half?? I have heard of this happening several times with RedBears. Can't folks just play the pick to try it and not bend it in half to "check the flex?" As if that tells you anything! Sorry about your pick man but it is good information. Blue Chips can stand 900 degrees but are still not "IDIOT" proof apparently!!

----------


## TomTyrrell

> If you want to start talking serious PAS go here METEOR PICK for this pick at a music shop near me. #I can just hear it now, "$35 for a pick? #That's nothin! #You should see mine!"
> :D


Or, if you want to make one yourself, the raw material is readily available. Here's one place that seems to have an abundance of it.

----------


## Caleb

I'm planning on getting a BlueChip at some point. I just got a tortoise pick last week and now I see what all the fuss was/is about; these things are amazing. I had to give $25 for it, which is less than I know some folks have paid. It really brings the volume up and the clarity. I'm not wanting to debate the right/wrong aspect of the tortoise pick issue, just saying they are great picks and I know lots of folks here use them. I'm looking forward to getting a BlueChip one day as well though.

----------


## v-fern

I just got my pick yesterday and i can already see what everyboby is so excited about. i'm going to have to learn to play my mandolin again. the tone and volume are amazing not to mention the way it glides across the strings. every note is clearer and there is no more bearing down with the right hand. i simply can't believe this pick.:D

----------


## Troyer

Deciding between the tp 40 or 5o. Do these picks have any flex to them. I like a stiff pick but not the real fat feel like a dawg or goldengate. Have been using the wegen bluegrass pick and like it. Don

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm using 50's and 60's and feel no flex. Haven't tried a 40 though.

----------


## v-fern

i only bought one. it's a 50 it is thinner than the wegen i was playing but thers no flex that i can tell about.

----------


## Steve G

I use a Fender Xtra heavy large triangle (actually an exact TS copy with no flex) 
What Blue Chip pick should I order?

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Caleb, is that Wilco's Sky Blue Sky cover on your avatar? To say something relevant to the thread, I am also planning to get one. The reviews are ridiculously good for just a pick.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> I use a Fender Xtra heavy large triangle (actually an exact TS copy with no flex) 
> What Blue Chip pick should I order?


The biggest triangular one. I have the smaller triangular Blue Chip and it is smaller than the Fender large triangles.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I haven't look at their website in a while, what is the difference between the TAD and the TP models? They look exactly the same.

----------


## Caleb

> Caleb, is that Wilco's Sky Blue Sky cover on your avatar? To say something relevant to the thread, I am also planning to get one. The reviews are ridiculously good for just a pick.


Yes, that's Wilco's album cover. Wilco is one of my favorites, and I just love that picture. About the time you think you have it figured out, there's another way to look at it. Kind of like most things in life. 

And....on topic. Yes, these are getting great reviews. I'm seriously curious.

----------


## OzMando

> Originally Posted by  (OzMando @ July 17 2008, 10:09)
> 
> If you want to start talking serious PAS go here METEOR PICK for this pick at a music shop near me. #I can just hear it now, "$35 for a pick? #That's nothin! #You should see mine!"
> 
> 
> 
> Or, if you want to make one yourself, the raw material is readily available. Here's one place that seems to have an abundance of it.


So, unless manipulating the stuff in manufacture is really difficult possible $2500 is slightly over-priced ? (Insert sarcasm smiley here  )

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> Yes, that's Wilco's album cover. #Wilco is one of my favorites, and I just love that picture. #About the time you think you have it figured out, there's another way to look at it. #Kind of like most things in life.


I'm going to see them August 6 in Jacksonville. Very small venue. I'm more than a little excited.

----------


## bluestrings71

Anybody know about the return policy on these? I am going to order one,just wondering if I don't like it.I'm sure I will by what everyone has said,but that is more than I have paid for any of my real tortoise picks.

----------


## v-fern

call the guy he is a very nice fellow. i did'nt ask about a return policy but i'll bet he would take it back if you did'nt like it.(but you'll love it) i think his number is 865-945-5797

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;Anybody know about the return policy on these? I am going to order one,just wondering if I don't like it.I'm sure I will by what everyone has said,but that is more than I have paid for any of my real tortoise picks.&gt; 

I couldn't speak to any "policy", but after some interaction with Matthew, I have distinct impression that he only wants satisfied customers. It seems like things are going well with these picks, so he is pretty confident about the prospects for Blue Chips.

----------


## herbsandspices

> Originally Posted by  (Caleb @ July 20 2008, 13:03)
> 
> Yes, that's Wilco's album cover. #Wilco is one of my favorites, and I just love that picture. #About the time you think you have it figured out, there's another way to look at it. #Kind of like most things in life.
> 
> 
> I'm going to see them August 6 in Jacksonville. Very small venue. I'm more than a little excited.


If you ever have a chance to see Jeff Tweedy play solo, jump on it - he's great by himself as well. Not sure if he ever plays alone outside of here in Chicago though?

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> If you ever have a chance to see Jeff Tweedy play solo, jump on it - he's great by himself as well. Not sure if he ever plays alone outside of here in Chicago though?


I don't think he does. If he does he keeps it a secret, because I keep up with their tour schedule/news on myspace and their website, and have never seen anything about him performing solo.

----------


## f5loar

I got to give my new TP40 a good workout this weekend at the Jack of the Woods and the Shindig on the Green in Asheville (great jam places to go to) and I was getting sounds and notes out of my old F5 I've never heard before. It was cutting through the trees around me. The sound was so clear and precise. I was popping off fast notes like Adam Steffey would do in a jam with Chris Thile,David Grisman and Sam Bush  
This pick is life changing and very addictive. In fact after I got it my MAS kicked back in (after a one year remission)and I got another mandolin just to see how the pick would do on it.

----------


## herbsandspices

> I don't think he does. If he does he keeps it a secret, because I keep up with their tour schedule/news on myspace and their website, and have never seen anything about him performing solo.


I don't think they ever advertise his solo stuff on their site either - his name will just pop up on the venue listings here once every year or two.

As for the Blue Chip Picks, I used mine at my gig last night. Besides guarding it very carefully, I let loose when playing - it sounded (and FELT) awesome.

Thanks Matthew!

john

----------


## John Hill

I've had my TP50 for an hour or so and I have to say...  

I've been comparing it to my current favorite pick, the Wegen TF140. So far the Bluechip makes my A & E strings terribly harsh & bright. As for sliding over the strings or being a "fast" pick...I can't honestly tell a difference between the two or between the TP50 and several other picks. The Bluechip is a bit louder than most I have now and it does feel good in the fingers without a lot of slippage.

Overall...for $35...meh.

I didn't think an expensive pick would a quantum leap in tone and perhaps it was a self-fulfilling prophecy but there it is. I'd buy two sets of Wegens or 30 Ultex's before another Bluechip. You'll see this one in the classifieds shortly or maybe returned.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I've had my TP50 for an hour or so and I have to say...&gt;

You may want to hold off for a bit. I didn't think all that much of the Blue Chip after an hour. It actually took a couple of days before I began to appreciate it. Others have mentioned the same thing. I also like the 60 better than the 50...not as bright.

----------


## John Hill

> &lt;I've had my TP50 for an hour or so and I have to say...&gt;
> 
> You may want to hold off for a bit. I didn't think all that much of the Blue Chip after an hour. It actually took a couple of days before I began to appreciate it. Others have mentioned the same thing. I also like the 60 better than the 50...not as bright.


I'll do that and see how this develops.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

These picks definately connect with you if you reside on the tortise side of the fence. For me Wegens always sound muted and plastic in the bass strings but good on the high strings, however,the 140 is the best of the ones I have played. It is all what your used to. Give it a little more time but if it does not work it will sell easy enough or you could have it for when you want a brighter, more cutting sound. I play the 60 with rounded edges and I adore it! John gets credit for keeping an open mind and trying something new!!

----------


## John Hill

> John gets credit for keeping an open mind and trying something new!!


Too bad I can't buy another mando with that credit...

----------


## Skittle

!!

----------


## mandolirius

Hey there, Skittle. I know there were some suspicions about this thread early on, but I think they've been laid to rest. I, for one, want to thank you for getting this ball rolling. I'm loving the pick!

----------


## Skittle

AMEN!!!!!! #You never know til you try. And I don't think I have met a nicer, honest to deal with guy than Matthew Goins. For him to keep tabs on who is loving this pick and ones that dont and for him to respond to them very quickly to either give them there money back or exchange for another size or thickness. This is "old school" type of business that is rare and real.

----------


## Rick Cadger

I was one of the main skeptics early on. 

My opinion is changed. To some people, clearly an excellent pick IS worth the price of a Bluechip. 

I also echo what Skittle and others have said about Matthew and his attitude to customer service. I don't think I ever encountered a more helpful, responsive seller.

----------


## Rick Cadger

OK, that does it. I eat my words and my hat.

On page 1 of this thread, I said...




> $35 - is that each?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> Oh, my poor ribs...


I followed that up with several more tactful, but still skeptical, posts. A little later I tried a Bluechip pick and thought it was pretty good, with reservations. I didn't personally reckon it was $35 worth of pick.

I was impressed and intrigued by the continued positive reviews, so when my original Bluechip broke (my fault for drilling it and then letting some airhead bend it) I got a TAD 50. It's larger and more pointed than the one I had before.

Well, I got my new TAD 50 today.

OK, you were all right and I was wrong. This pick is amazing. It is big enough to be comfortable where my last one was too small and felt insecure. No need to drill it, it seems to grip well.

It sounds incredible. IT DOES CHANGE THE TONE OF MY MANDO! I know all picks do, but not like this.

How I hate to sound like an advertising stooge... grrr! But this is the best pick I ever used. And, heck, yes - it is worth $35!

You'll never know how many over-enthusiastic expletives I had to delete before posting this.

So, I was wrong. It's just a question of getting the RIGHT Bluechip! 

 

Yeah, I know... You all told me so...

----------


## JeffD

> OK, that does it. I eat my words and my hat.


 What a great post.

I have not yet tried the blue chip, but I am a big fan of other high end picks, and a great supporter of those who are willing to spend so little to improve their sound so much.

----------


## fredfrank

Well, I got the big triangle (60) and promptly lost it at the first festival I attended that same weekend. Arghhh!

And I really liked the pick.

----------


## Tony Sz

I've got a bundle of picks that I've tried, and the Blue Chip out performs every one of them! As costly as they are, I'm still getting a backup. I'd be bummed if I lost one, but more bummed if I didn't have a replacement!

----------


## v-fern

i'm going to ibma and meet this guy and buy mmyself about two or three more. i've had mine two weeks and i love it.
i think i need a backup or three also.

----------


## v-fern

i did an experiment today with the bcp. i took mine and gave it to the mandolin picker in the band playing right behind us in the lineup at a show.he had never seen or heard (nor had any of his band members)of a bcp before tonight. he played the whole set and afterwards his band members were even saying that his mandolin sure did sound good tonight and that it was louder. of corse immediately he was in love. same result no matter how you try to sell the pick. as everyone on this thread is begining to realize these really are the best picks in the world.

----------


## Skittle

Ok All........Talked with Matthew and he has reserved a booth at the IBMA in October. He will have plenty of TADs, TPRs, and TDs in 40,50, and 60 thickness. He will also be at the Dumplin Valley Bluegrass festival, Sept 18,19,and 20th in Kodak, Tn.

----------


## Skittle

Talked with Matthew again today and he has his new updated and redesigned website. Also the Grascals and Vince Gill will be on cable channel GAC tonight at 8pm EST. ( Danny Roberts will be burnin the mando with the Bluechip!!

----------


## benedictoon

I ordered one a couple of months ago, I must say I didn't care for the material (I've been using Red Bear and absolutely love them). What I will say about Blue Chip, I ordered one and it never showed up in the mail so I called Matthew Goins to check with him and he overnighted me another pick at no cost to replace the one lost in the mail. So while the picks don't work for me, I can't say enough about the service.

----------


## capo jim

I have owned a LOAR for 40 years The Blue chip Pick Plys Better Than Any I Have Had Ever!!!!!

----------


## phiddlepicker

hmmmm......guess I'm just gonna have to find out what the fuss is about.

----------


## Gutbucket

> I ordered one a couple of months ago, I must say I didn't care for the material (I've been using Red Bear and absolutely love them). #What I will say about Blue Chip, I ordered one and it never showed up in the mail so I called Matthew Goins to check with him and he overnighted me another pick at no cost to replace the one lost in the mail. #So while the picks don't work for me, I can't say enough about the service.


What didn't you like about the material? Even if it was made out of seaweed, but made my mandolin sound and play better, wouldn't you use it?

----------


## liestman

TIME TO EAT SOME CROW. I got one and thought it was nice enough but not quite as crisp as my Red Bear picks (see my post a few pages back).

Having played mandolin for about 30 years, how come nobody has ever told me that I hold the pick at the reverse from normal angle to the string, for a right handed player (that is, with the side furthest from my palm toward the bass strings and the side closest from my palm toward the treble strings)?

Since I ordered a regular Blue Chip, with right handed persons bevel, I figured I figured I ordered the right thing. Well I finally realized that the bevel he put on there was on the wrong side - er, for me any way. So after 10 minutes of careful sanding, I reversed the bevels and, sure enough, the pick sounds way better and just as bright as my Red Bear picks.

I am still undecided if I like the Blue Chip better or the Red Bear, as they both sound great, but I must humbly retract my comment that it was a duller tone coming from the Blue Chip. Nope, just that the bevel was wrong for me (and the Red Bear had no speed bevel).

My only questions now are: How many of us "right handed lefty pickers" are there and, if there are many, maybe the pick makers who provide bevels should inquire about this to those who are ordering picks - just to protect their own reputation from yahoos like me!

So, again, I retract my previous displeasure with the pick and will be sending back the refund that Matthew go graciously sent me!!!

----------


## Jim Broyles

I'm one. I have mentioned this a couple of times on the cafe. My first experience with a beveled pick was a Tortis, which had what I called a "hindrance bevel" rather than a speed bevel, at least for me. I also got a couple of righty Wegen T140's but in the meantime, I noticed that mu old Fender guitar picks had the bevels worn into them completely opposite of the Wegens, so I reversed the bevels and made them lefty - Eureka! They felt and sounded much better.

----------


## Skip Kelley

I used the same pick for 15 years until getting the Td50 Bluechip. I won't use anything else now.

----------


## f5loar

If Skip Kelley says he's hooked then this is the real deal.
I too have stayed with various Clayton picks for about 20 years until I found the BlueChip. Now my Claytons are in the box with the rest of my 100's of tossed aside picks. 
My fear now is loosing my one BlueChip.

----------


## phiddlepicker

Ok, but what do they taste like?

----------


## man dough nollij



----------


## phiddlepicker

Mmmmmmm......I better order some more

----------


## bluestrings71

Man,that salsa looks good!!

----------


## normando

I still got a bunch of original Grisman picks ; made by Saga, I think, way back when. They surely do work some good and fine for me.

----------


## John Hill

After some time and experimentation I have come around to these picks. I discovered that a lighter grip was needed to reduce the harshness on the A & E strings. My pick sure does reveal my tremolo problems. I do think that I'm going to try out the TP60.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I still got a bunch of original Grisman picks ; made by Saga, I think, way back when. They surely do work some good and fine for me.&gt; 


What does that have to do with this thread?

----------


## mandroid

whats the deal ? no pictures of the various models and sizes?

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

I've got some Blue Chip picks on order right now. Can't wait to try 'em out!  I talked with my good friend Danny Roberts about them, and he loves how they feel and sound! The Blue Chip Pick website has Danny's statement about them on it.

----------


## tin ben dur

45ACP you gonna love them BC picks. I bet he will be back at the Dumplin Valley fall festival in Sept. And I even know who you can hangout with there also.

----------


## mandocaster

I've been using a TPR40 for acouple of months. I love it. It has the stiff but springy bright thing that I associate with shell. It might be a little too flexible for me, though. I'm going to order a TPR 50 or 60 (or both!) and try them out. I'm sold on the material, and I have been a shell user for years.

----------


## Rob Powell

Got mine today and I'm checking then out against my Wegens. So far, only a slight variation in tone noticable but the feel is very nice I have to say

----------


## man dough nollij

After 4.5 months with no freshie or mail, the plane came in yesterday, bringing me a new Blue Chip. It's a 60 of some sort-- I don't remember which one I ordered, and it doesn't say anything on the package. 

It's quite a bit smaller than my Fender Heavy, and more rounded. 

My first impression was "crikey! this thing is slippery!". It almost felt greasy, and I had immediate reservations about being able to hang onto it. It seems that a little time and heat make it more grippy, but it stays very greasy out on the cooler picking edge. 

I'm still playing the nasty little four string, so I can't really notice any change in tone. I'm still getting used to the size-- there isn't as much to hang onto in the power grip than there is on the FH.

The slickness led me to do an experiment. Try this: put your normal pick down flat on the wound strings, and drag it along with your fingertips. Though the Fender feels just as smooth to the touch as the BC, dragging the Fender down the strings feels like sandpaper. The BC feels like dragging a piece of teflon. Huge difference. I'm guessing that is their magic. They're probably made from some teflon-like compound. 

The jury's still out. I may put this one away till I get back to the real world. My brain is so freeze-dried by Polar T-3 Syndrome that I'm likely to lose track of the little sucker.

----------


## Rob Powell

> My first impression was "crikey! this thing is slippery!". It almost felt greasy, and I had immediate reservations about being able to hang onto it. It seems that a little time and heat make it more grippy, but it stays very greasy out on the cooler picking edge.


Interesting...my first impression was just the opposite. #It felt quite "tacky" in my fingers. #My fingers are kind of "oily" so maybe that had something to do with it. #You know, the kind of fingers that can tarnish a set of strings in about 90 seconds. #It's why I play mostly coated strings. #I do have to agree though about the slippery edge.

I got the TPR40 and TPR50.

After playing it about an hour and A/B'ing it with the Dawg and Wegen's I would say the TPR50 is brighter and faster than the Dawg overall. It seems like maybe just a bit faster and a tad more sustain/complexity than the Wegen's but a little less volume. #The TPR40 seemed too soft volume wise but I bought that one for the guitar anyway.

I can definitely pick faster with the TPR50, even more so than the TF-140 or M150 which were a big improvement in speed for me. # #

Not that speed picking is really necessary for me since my left hand couldn't keep up anyway 

All in all, I do really like the picks but I'm not sure whether they will replace the Wegen's or the Dawg. #Ireally only use the Dawg for rhythm but I really like it for that. #They cost like 20 times what I paid for the Dawg and 4 times the Wegen's but there is something about them that makes me want to use them over both.

Maybe it's the new-ness, maybe it's a panacea effect or maybe it's because they cost so much and I want to feel like I got my money's worth. # 

I figure it's not such a big deal on the money front because of Blue Chip's return policy and/or the fact that I know I could sell them pretty quickly in the classifieds.

I'm going to have to have a pick sale to thin out the pick herd...LOL.

Anway, I have a Red Bear and a Mock Turtle coming today so there will be some more pick comparison this weekend. #Gives me an excuse to play more..."but baby, I really need to try out these new picks..."

----------


## Rick Cadger

> ...
> 
> It's quite a bit smaller than my Fender Heavy, and more rounded. ...
> 
> ...I'm still getting used to the size-- there isn't as much to hang onto in the power grip than there is on the FH....


I didn't get on with the smaller TPR (which is what yours sounds like). I too wanted enough surface area for a good power grip.

The TAD though - that's the proper size and has a bit more point so you can shape it as round as you like. That's what I ended up with and it's perfect for me.

I find that, despite the impression of slipperiness, the pick doesn't actually slip in my hands as much as most of my other picks did. Odd, but there you go...

After early (public) scepticism, I love this pick and rarely touch anything else.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm just getting acquainted with the TPR60 (1.5 mm), so it will be a while before I can give an informed review. So far the thing I notice is that I get a better projection with less effort.

Here's a pic with my favorite 1.5 mm picks (yes, I have PAS)

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I found the pick to be very easy to hold onto, and I have very oily hands so this is kind of an issue for me with a lot of picks (why I can't use Pro-Plecs). Maybe it's because you are in such a cold environment?

----------


## man dough nollij

I think it might have had some mold-release compound or something on it. It feels grippy to skin but very, very slick against strings now.

----------


## sgarrity

I just bit the bullet and bought a TPR50. I've never paid that much for a single pick!!

----------


## Gutbucket

> I just bit the bullet and bought a TPR50. #I've never paid that much for a single pick!!


That's it, now you're doomed. Your wallet will never be the same.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Shaun,
I'm betting you'll love it.

Cheaper than tortoise and kind to turtles!
(Gutbucket likes BCs almost as much as Guinness.)

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> I just bit the bullet and bought a TPR50. #I've never paid that much for a single pick!!


Don't gasp too much, I just bought 2!

----------


## Rob Powell

> Originally Posted by  (sgarrity @ Sep. 07 2008, 05:23)
> 
> I just bit the bullet and bought a TPR50. #I've never paid that much for a single pick!!
> 
> 
> Don't gasp too much, I just bought 2! #


Yeah, I bought 2 as well and I think I'm about to buy another!

Look for my pick sale soon which I need to finance my Blue Chip pick habit.

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm on three,(I like to have one handy in a few cases compartments), and need one for my guitars now. That plus I always loose picks. I'm keeping an eye on these babies. Because of these picks, I'm now sipping Pabst.

----------


## Big Joe

Just got mine yesterday. I've played with Danny Roberts and Jackie Millers. They are great. I got the larger triangles in size 50 and they are the best I've found yet. They certainly are not cheap, but they are less than many TS and should have a very long life. They are easy to hold, sound great and I am excited to have them...finally!

The guys at Blue Chip are great to work with also.

----------


## mandolirius

It's amazing how people have gravitated to this pick. Witness my initial foray into this discussion:

<You will just have to try one to believe it.>

<At $35 bucks? Don't think so.>

I'm about to order my third one   :Smile:

----------


## Rob Powell

> It's amazing how people have gravitated to this pick. Witness my initial foray into this discussion:
> 
> <You will just have to try one to believe it.>
> 
> <At $35 bucks? Don't think so.>
> 
> I'm about to order my third one


Yeah, me too...I'm thinking of making my favorite picks my new avatar :Laughing:   It's like "The Third Day of Christmas"...

3 Brown Bluechips, 2 Black Wegens and a Red Bear Mondo Tortis.  I just realized that between them I will have spent $140... :Disbelief: 

As long as I don't lose them, I'll never have to buy another pick...(cuz my wife won't let me  :Grin: )

----------


## f5loar

The greatest threat I have today in this most complex society that we live in is loosing my one BlueChip pick.  I shudder to think of using anything else. 
While I know I should have a backup just in case not having one makes me more careful of the one I do have.

----------


## AlanN

I now have a 50 and a 60. Good picks. Do they replace...? Only your dentist knows for sure.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I lost my rounded triangle last week. I never lose picks and I lose the one that's 30 bucks. At least I still have my pointed small triangle.

----------


## Caleb

biorkman,

You have the BEST avatar on the board!  Sloth rules!

----------


## Rob Powell

> I lost my rounded triangle last week. I never lose picks and I lose the one that's 30 bucks. At least I still have my pointed small triangle.


Yikes!  When I'm not using my picks, I keep them in one of these...which I put back in the case immediately after getting out whichever pick I'm going to use.

Big City Strings threw it in on an order and it's become very handy.  They call it the Wegen Z Pick Pocket  :Cool: 

On the other side it actually says Wegen.

----------


## DannyB

For 19 pages I have read and ignored this whole ordeal hoping it would blow over. I use my 1.14 picks at 8 bucks for 24, I bought a tone guard and couldn't get use to it (no offense to the makers) everyone seems to love them and I see them every where. Just ordered a TD50, mainly because I started experimenting with strings and such and noticed a big difference in my tonal qualities, as for the pick, the only problem I have with the ones I use is when they are at their best they start chipping and getting rough edges.    Please don't ask why all the rambling it just felt good....LOL

Signed....Officially on the bandwagon.....

----------


## Skip Kelley

I too, like some others have bought my second bluechip pick. But, I did get it used off the classified ads from one who likes a little heavier pick.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> biorkman,
> 
> You have the BEST avatar on the board!  Sloth rules!


Baby Ruuuth!

----------


## mandolirius

> I too, like some others have bought my second bluechip pick. But, I did get it used off the classified ads from one who likes a little heavier pick.


I asked you to let me know how you like it, but I see you're already a convert.   :Wink:

----------


## sgarrity

Well I got mine.  And yeh, I do like it.  I played it back and forth with a Wegen 1.5mm mando pick and have to give the slight edge to the Blue Chip.  It produces a little brighter tone and seems to be louder as well.  Is it worth 5-7x more than the Wegen?  I dunno.  My answer there is if you like the tone and can afford one, buy it!

The TPR 50 will be my "go to" pick for both guitar and mandolin.  But I still have a spare Wegen or two in each of my cases.

----------


## Randolph

Thirty-five years ago, I bought my first travel mandolin, a beat-up Kay for $12.00.  It was falling apart, needed major work to be playable, and so the guy selling it threw in a tortoise shell pick to "make the deal."   That mando is long gone but the pick remains, though its pretty much unusable.  I just ordered some picks from Matthew.  Maybe I should have asked him to throw in a mandolin to "make the deal."  That way, if I lose the pick at least the mandolin will remain.  :Grin:  And yes, $35.00 is a lot of money for a pick.  I suppose giving up whiskey, beers and cigars for a couple of weeks in order to pay for the Blue Chip won't hurt.  And if I don't like 'em, they will make a most generous gift.  :Wink:

----------


## Skittle

Ok all........You have to check out the Bluechip website now..a new video clip has been added.....check out one of the new users of the pick, "She" and most of her band is using these picks. Matthew said he will be adding other video clips of these users.

Very COOL!!!!    
http://www.bluechippick.net

----------


## Rob Powell

Yeah, I just got a TAD60 yesterday and I think I like this one the best yet...a couple of observations from someone who doesn't play that well to begin with  :Redface: 

I can play faster with virtually no pick noise with a BC and it sounds fantastic on my Weber strung with EXP74's....BUT...I just strung up the mando with Sam Bush strings and the Red Bear Mondo seems to get a darker, fatter tone on the high strings where the BC gets a brighter, louder tone.   I wouldn't say the tone is thin at all just brighter which works fine on solos but doesn't sound as pleasant to me on rhythm.

So while the BC wins all around for me with EXP74's, I'd have to say it's a bit of a toss up with the Monels.  I can still play faster and louder with the BC but it's just different with these strings than the 74's.

Anyone else have a similar experience or am I just nutz?

----------


## bgjunkie

I kept passing on this thread until today.  I took my F9 to Big Joe's to have a setup done and while talking he hands me a Blue Chip pick and tell me to try out one of the mandolins.  I liked the feel of the pick, but I can't say a lot about the tone because I was not using it on my mandolin.  I played a great sounding mandolin (can't remember the builder, but it has a W on the headstock), a Pheonix Bluegrass and a Randy Wood 2 point.  I think I will have to ask Joe to try the BC pick on my F9 to see what I think.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

I can't seem to find the video clip on the blue chip website..... :-(

----------


## Jim Broyles

It's right on the home page.  You might need Flash player installed.

 Link

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Still can't find ANYTHING on the home page, that indicates there's a video clip.  There's something that says click here to read the review in Vintage Guitar Magazine....  Surely I don't have to create a user name & password to view it?  I'm pretty sure I have Flash Player on my computer, and even if I didn't seem like there'd be something for me to click, which would then tell me I needed Flash Player~

----------


## Jim Broyles

It opens right up automatically when I go there. Maybe you have to clear cookies or something. Are you using the link I posted?

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Yep, using your link.  Isn't that crazy!  I can try clearing my cookies, etc...

Barb

----------


## Skittle

Well, anyone in the Kodak, TN area tomorrow, Friday-Sunday, Matthew will be set up with a bunch of BlueChips at the Dumplin Valley Bluegrass Festival. Rhonda Vincent and the Rage will be there on Saturday. 

www.dumplinvalleybluegrass.com

----------


## Rich Michaud

I now have 5 of the wonder picks. Man, am I inpressed.  I spoke with Danny Roberts at Thomas Point Beach Festival in Maine who gave the Blue Chip pick a great recommendation. So I had to try it. I ordered 2, then 2 more, then one more-different shapes and thicknessess. I am used to TS picks that I love and now these.  It is truly amazing how it helps your speed. The pick sticks to your fingers and slides off the strings.  The fellow who makes these wonders is a great guy and worth talking to.  Buy one. You will love it.  Rich Michaud

----------


## f5loar

It opened right up and played the video of Rhonda with a BlueChip pick and my computer is old!  You got something in those 25,000 buttons on yours that won't let it open. Now just find that right one!
And if Rich says go BlueChip you don't need to hear anymore.  It's the ultimate endorsement........better than Rhonda and Wayne Benson.

----------


## jasona

Alright, if I usually play a large proplec or style c tortis would I prefer the TP or TAD? 1.25 or 1.5?

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Alright, if I usually play a large proplec or style c tortis would I prefer the TP or TAD? 1.25 or 1.5?



The TPR is more close to a mandolin pick. The tips are more rounded and the 50's or 1.25mm is sufficient. The smaller size makes it stiffer. The 60's or 1.5mm are VERY stiff.  They would be better for an electric bass guitar. imho.

I've tried the 40's, 50's and 60's. The 50's seem to be better for mando.  Heck they're all good!!!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jasona

> The TPR is more close to a mandolin pick. The tips are more rounded and the 50's or 1.25mm is sufficient. The smaller size makes it stiffer. The 60's or 1.5mm are VERY stiff.  They would be better for an electric bass guitar. imho.
> 
> I've tried the 40's, 50's and 60's. The 50's seem to be better for mando.  Heck they're all good!!!


Interesting. I usually play with a pointed pick, not one of the rounded ones. I love the tone of the 1.14 Ultex, so perhaps the 1.25 Blue Chip then.

----------


## JeffD

Now that you all have some experience with them - how do they wear? Any changes? Does it get better? Any chipping or shrinking?



I use Red Bear Tortis and they just don't wear at all. My oldest one and my newest one look, feel, play, and sound the same. Thats after lot (20 or so months) of daily use.

I don't use my Wegen quite as much, perhaps weekly, and it shows no signs of wear.

----------


## Mattg

Huh, maybe to early to judge but I just got my TD50 and started playing it. Loved the way it felt, the way it made my mando sound, basically everything. Then I was at a jam last night and the guy playing next to me said he couldn't hear my mandolin. I was really leaning into it too. It have an Eastman 615 with j75's on it. Not the loudest mando in the room but still.

----------


## bradeinhorn

which bluechip pick is most like the wegen tf140? - it seems to be the tad or maybe the tp. hard to tell. also-should i go for the slightly thicker 1.5 or thinner 1.25?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> which bluechip pick is most like the wegen tf140? - it seems to be the tad or maybe the tp. hard to tell. also-should i go for the slightly thicker 1.5 or thinner 1.25?


===========================

TAD is closer to TF140 size.  I'd choose the 60, but the 50 feels not-so-different to me.  I bet you'll like either one.

----------


## DannyB

Jasona, I usually use the Ultex 1.14 and I went with the TD50. Very close, to me it took some getting use to but I really do like it. I only get a week out of my ultex because I like the sharp point and I sometimes turn the pick somewhat for my chop.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Yep, using your link.  Isn't that crazy!  I can try clearing my cookies, etc...
> 
> Barb


you can see the video on youtube:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fkEcAhpQJD4

----------


## Rob Powell

So last night I A/B'd some picks (slow night.)  TS, Wegen TF-140, Blue Chip TAD60, Red Bear Mondo and C-Hvy.

The tone from the TS is fabulous but a little soft.

The Red Bears were closest in tone to the TS but a bit darker and softer still.  I almost like the tone better than the TS.

The Wegen and Blue Chip had more definition and were quite a bit louder.

The Blue Chip was closer to the TS in tone than the Wegen and just a tad (npi) softer than the Wegen.  

I could play fastest with the Blue Chip.

I liked them all really but will probably alternate between TS, BC and Wegen depending on whether I'm playing primarily rhythm or leads.  I'm not ready to sell the Red Bears yet as I like the tone when I'm playing by myself in the living room  :Wink:  but I get the least definition from them.

I have a serious case of PAS  :Redface:

----------


## JeffD

I use the Wegen TF140 and the Red Bear C HVY SB and I have used the real TS. I have not as yet tried the blue chip.

I agree with everyone of your observations - th Red Bear I use when playing alone or in small intimte groups, because I love the tone the best - but in a jam or performance I go for the Wegen, so that I have a chance against the banjo.

So I trust your observations on the blue chip and am going to pull the trigger on it.

How about the BC sizes. Why did you chose the the 60,over the 50?

----------


## mandolirius

I just sold a 50 and ordered another 60. I'm used to very thick picks (2.0mm and up) so the 60 feels better to me. The 50 flexed a bit and I prefer a pick that doesn't. The 60 is heavy enough, although if they make a thicker one in the future, I'd probably try it.

----------


## Rob Powell

> I use the Wegen TF140 and the Red Bear C HVY SB and I have used the real TS. I have not as yet tried the blue chip.
> 
> I agree with everyone of your observations - th Red Bear I use when playing alone or in small intimte groups, because I love the tone the best - but in a jam or performance I go for the Wegen, so that I have a chance against the banjo.
> 
> So I trust your observations on the blue chip and am going to pull the trigger on it.
> 
> How about the BC sizes. Why did you chose the the 60,over the 50?


I chose the 60 because I already had a 50 and it felt a little light in comparison with the Red Bears and the Wegen.  The TPR50 works nice on my guitar though...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Now that you all have some experience with them - how do they wear? Any changes? Does it get better? Any chipping or shrinking?


Jeff, 

I have been playing my 60 for 4-5 months now for probabally an average of an hour a day and I detect absolutely no wear. It is a nice pick and worth the money. The red bear stuff is great too, so just a preference thing. I was a "died in the wool" tortise user until I got this pick. I put my "collectables" away and use these. It took me less than a week to "move in," but I carefully researched the thicknesses and shapes before laying out the bread. No wear, no buffing or shapeing and they sound closer to tortise than anything else I have found. Oh, less guilt too. :Grin: 

Ken

----------


## Rob Powell

Jeff, just go for it...you can return it or sell it or probably even trade it for picks that you do like if you find the Blue Chip doesn't do it for you.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

A Blue Chip TAD 60 = Red Bear Style C heavy (very close anyway). Both are the exact same size large triangle.  The 50 gauge is relatively equal to the Red Bear medium. 

The small triangle tri-point (TP) is the same shape as the TAD but a bit smaller.  The TP is actually shorter in length than the TD (teardrop). TPR is a TP with rounded edges.  

IMO, both the Red Bear and the Blue Chip are great picks. I like both of them far better than Wegens, personally, but I have friends who will use nothing but Wegens, so YMMV.

Twang

----------


## NoNickel

I can't praise these picks enough.  $5000 for a really good mandolin and $35 to make it sound better.  That's cheap.

----------


## JeffD

Well I did it. Two TAD60s on there way to me. I will let you all know how they work out.

----------


## Kevin K

I recently added a TAD50 to my already TP40 and TP50 and like the TAD size a little better.
Great sound. Plays well.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I have played  a traded-for Blue Chip for about ten minutes so far. The model is TP-50. My initial reaction is one of underwhelmth. The tone is decent, but there is  more pick noise than  many of my other picks, and the volume drop between the Blue Chip and the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 is significant. The Blue Chip produces a muted tone not unlike what I notice with the Dawg and the ProPlec. My verdict so far is that they are not worth anything near $35.00.

----------


## AlanN

So, there is something called TAD and something called TP?

Mine say Blue Chip 50 (very faint emboss) and BlueChip 60 - no TAD, no TP.

----------


## Jim Broyles

TP = Tri point. TAD is a little bigger tri-point, named after some guy named Tad.  TPR = tri-point, rounded. TD = teardrop (351)

----------


## AlanN

Gotcha, thanks.

----------


## mandolirius

<I have played a traded-for Blue Chip for about ten minutes so far. The model is TP-50. My initial reaction is one of underwhelmth. The tone is decent, but there is more pick noise than many of my other picks, and the volume drop between the Blue Chip and the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 is significant. The Blue Chip produces a muted tone not unlike what I notice with the Dawg and the ProPlec. My verdict so far is that they are not worth anything near $35.00.>

It will be interesting to see if your opinion changes. I know that I wasn't particularly impressed until I'd had a few days of going back and forth between the BC and the picks I had been using (wegen bluegrass and big stubby 2.0).

I also notice that several other posters started off underwhelmed and later posted that they'd changed their minds.

----------


## Kevin K

One little note.  Change the bevel just a bit on one corner and polish and see how you like it then.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I have stated here before that I am a righty player who wore lefty bevels on his old guitar picks, so once I shaped a lefty bevel onto two picks which came to me with righty bevels, I liked them a lot more. Those were RedBear, and Wegen picks.  I still don't especially care for the tone of the Tortis, but the Wegen improved dramatically. I intend to de-bevel one corner of  my BC, and make it like the Ultex. I may put a lefty bevel on one corner too. I do not foresee an increase in volume nor a decrease in pick noise, two aspects of the BC which lower its value in my opinion.

----------


## JeffD

It may not be "the" pick for your particular technique. 

I am getting mine a couple of days here, and Ill be better able to judge. But another difference is that I love the Tortis sound. It really takes a lot of the brassiness out and brings out the warmth. If I could find that Tortis tone, with the Wegen volume, well that would be the perfect pick.

----------


## Jim Broyles

The pick plays a little better with the lefty bevel. I was angling it down and angling the mando up more to try to use it "correctly" with the righty bevel.  The no-bevel point sounds pretty good too. None of the points is as loud as the Ultex. So far I vote - caveat emptor. You probably will not be blown away by this pick. The no wear aspect may be a big plus to some, but it does not play or sound enough better than  less expensive picks to warrant the price, IMO.

----------


## Mike Snyder

I had a chance to test drive all the Wegans at Winfield last weekend, and was underwhelmed. As I,ve been suggesting the Dunlop Jazztone 207 as an alternative to the expensive picks, I'll confess here and now-----Red Bear Mondo Mandolin pick------beats the Dunlop (A little)  $20 
            I feel much better now.

----------


## Dano Reible

I haven't even gotten into the pick thing too much yet and I am almost afraid to with you guys talking about $35. a pick. I have some Dawg picks and some Tri-Plex and I like the sound of the Tri-plex but the feel of the Dawg. The Tri-plex almost acts like it is grabbing the strings and the dawg more floats over the strings. It is my technique more that anything I am shure but never have had a lession to make shure I am holding it right anyway.....

----------


## Jim Broyles

What is a Tri-Plex pick, Dano?

----------


## John Hill

Jim,

That Red Bear pick is hands down my favorite pick now. It adds some meat to my mando's tone.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Cool. I kinda hated to part with it, because of the color, but it just didn't do it for me on the mando.  The BC is growing on me, but it just isn't $37.51 better than my Ultexes.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Hey John, how did you like the Dunlop? Have you used them before?

----------


## John Hill

I'm a big fan of the Ultex picks. As a matter of fact, Dunlop is sending me some samples in a custom thickness of 1.5...can't wait until they show up.

----------


## Dano Reible

> What is a Tri-Plex pick, Dano?


Sory they are Pro Pleck.

----------


## Rob Powell

Ah the beauty of subjective debate ....21 pages of praise and ridicule over a pick.  :Disbelief:  

Gotta love the cafe. :Grin: 

The thing is that the tone jbmando does not care for is one that I like.  Additionally, I get less pick noise with the BC not more.

So what does that tell us?  Nuttin' honey  :Laughing: 

Seriously, strings, the sound of your mando, playing style...lots of factors affect the tone and so when I play a BC, it's going to sound different than when jbmando plays one.  To me, it was worth the $35 in speed, accuracy, tone and volume.

Jeff, if the description of my test matches with what you felt about the other picks I mentioned, I think you'll like the BC...let us know.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Ah the beauty of subjective debate ....21 pages of praise and ridicule over a pick.  
> 
> Gotta love the cafe.


yeah! ... and at the current price of $28.59 per gram, we appear to have abandoned the gold exchange as well!

----------


## Rob Powell

> yeah! ... and at the current price of $28.59 per gram, we appear to have abandoned the gold exchange as well!


Good point Bill...does anyone know what a BC weighs?  It could well be more than "worth it's weight in gold."  :Disbelief:

----------


## latentaudio

> I like the sound of the Tri-plex but the feel of the Dawg. The Tri-plex almost acts like it is grabbing the strings


Try taking some 0000 steel wool and rubbing the side of the side of the Pro Pleck thru the steel wool to smooth it out.  

I have been buying Saga Mock Turtle picks lately.  They need to have their edges shaped and smoothed.  The tone of these picks can really be changed by shaping the edges.  I like the way they sound when I get the edges right.  They are not as mellow as a Dawg and not as bright as the BC.  

And at $2 each, I can buy a bunch and experiment!

----------


## Joel Spaulding

[QUOTE=beergeek;582621]Ah the beauty of subjective debate ....21 pages of praise and ridicule over a pick.  :Disbelief:  

21 pages, the incredibly vast majority of _actual_ users responding in an overwhelmingly positive manner. Many claims these are the _Best pick, Ever._ I don't see the need to justify the purchase with false praise if a product does not meet expectations. Just say, well, that wasn't worth it _to me_, and move on.
I recall a couple lukewarm responses, and less than five negative responses out of 21 pages. Most , if not all the ridicule comes from those of us who haven't tried the pick (still waiting for mine).

If I wasted $35 I will be up front about it. No shame in blowing money here!  :Whistling:  My big concern is losing the d*%n thing in the duct work.

If the pick will "last forever" and is capable of a tone and feel that "surpass" my 2mm Dunlops (and the Wegen that disappeared within ten days) then $35 seems a fair investment. I think a locator RF chip is the next logical step, then a locator device will have to be marketed as the next big accessory.  :Wink:

----------


## Joel Spaulding

So, I wander to the mailbox @ 0730 this AM - only to find my  TPR 60 in the box. FAST service. I ordered Saturday at about 0430 in the AM - at my house Monday by 1:00 pm. Nice. Was suprised at its arrival , since my Bluechip order status still says "pending". Could have been playing a new pick ALL day yesterday  :Mad: 

OK, move over Evan Marshall - me and my trusty TPR 60 are ready to take over!

Seriously, only have played five minutes, A/B ing phrases and licks between the BlueChip and a Dunlop purple 2mm. 
First impressions - the FEEL of the plectrum is great. Unlike ALL other picks I have tried , the BC does not want to fly out of my hand at any tempo over 180. (yes, this is also a technique issue) The bevel seems more friendly than others I have tried. I do NOT notice a decrease in volume from the _players_ listening position. The volume seems a wash when compared to the Dunlop - but the tone of the BC seems brighter and the notes seem (to my ear) to be a hair "cleaner".


Five minutes or less is not appropriate review time and I have not yet had my  :Coffee:  , but already I like this pick on the first test drive. The fact that the pick stays in my hand better than other picks is already worth a $ 8.26 premium.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Try taking some 0000 steel wool and rubbing the side of the side of the Pro Pleck thru the steel wool to smooth it out.  
> 
> I have been buying Saga Mock Turtle picks lately.  They need to have their edges shaped and smoothed.  The tone of these picks can really be changed by shaping the edges.  I like the way they sound when I get the edges right.  They are not as mellow as a Dawg and not as bright as the BC.  
> 
> And at $2 each, I can buy a bunch and experiment!


The thing is that the ProPlec is already very smooth. It digs in because the material has a soft surface tension which lets the strings dig into it. I always A/B new picks for my wife. She invariably picks my Ultexes as the one she prefers.

----------


## mandolirius

I started out with a TD50. I liked it but wanted it to be stiffer, with less flex. When the 60-weight came out, I mistakenly ordered a TP60. The extra weight really made it for me, even though I had to get used to the different shape. 

Today a TD60 arrived in the mail and I absolutely love it. It really is the best pick I've ever used and I have a bag of at least fifty different types of picks. Getting the right shape and weight makes a real difference. I've always been a bit "pick fickle" so it feels good to finally end the search.

----------


## latentaudio

> ...I've always been a bit "pick fickle" so it feels good to finally end the search.


The search will _never_ end!

----------


## Skittle

Hey all.............check out the new video clip on the bluechip pick website...now there is one on Danny Roberts..........wearing out the mando!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> The search will _never_ end!


And why should it!  :Grin: 

Different picks for different types of playing, different instruments, etc. I don't see any reason one pick should be expected to do it all.

I have my playing alone pick, my jam pick, and my bowlback pick, oh... and the picks I would lend out to friends. 

I don't ask them to do it all, just to do something really well.

----------


## Dano Reible

I took the plung today and ordered a custom TP-60. As I was talking with them at BC I mentioned my delima between the shape of the Pro Plex and the dawg and not being shure if I should go with the TP or the TPR and he said that he could make the one point on the TP a TPR radious so I could use it both ways. Now how cool is that!!!
I think I will like the rounder radious and also like the fact that the area of the pick I hold will be just a touch wider and I will also be able to try out both tips. No extra charge and did it on the spot and shipped it today also.
He also mention in our conversation that the picks are returnable for any reason 100% refund including shipping, don't like it return it, want to try a dif style return it for another one. Can't loose on that deal.....Hey it's not a forever exchange thing, I think it's 30 days but you will have to check the web site for sure.
Anyway, can't wait to check it out.

----------


## Mike Snyder

latentaudio has it right, I think, the search never ends. I was faily confident in my choice until last weekend. The tortis mondo heavy really sounded good, albeit in a noisy Winfield t-shirt barn. Before I bought the tortis, I purchased a 3.0 Big Stubby on a whim. Tonite I'm doing the a/b/c with the Dunlop 207, Red Bear tortis, Big Stubby. Big Stubby is warm, loud, and has smoothed out the harshness that has bugged me ever since my mando started to really open up. I,ve never heard this kind of sound come out of my ugly little Gibby sweetheart. The stubby has a very sharp point which sounds kinda shrill, but the rounded corners are very slick, very little pick noise. So..who knew. Wasn't me for sure. I am certainly way past advocating any pick as THE ANSWER. Promise!

----------


## Rob Powell

> ... and the picks I would lend out to friends....


 :Wink:   I have a small baggie of Fenders, Dunlops and assorted others for when anyone says "Can I borrow a pick?"  I hand them the bag and say "You can keep one of these".... :Grin:

----------


## Dano Reible

> I have a small baggie of Fenders, Dunlops and assorted others for when anyone says "Can I borrow a pick?"  I hand them the bag and say "You can keep one of these"....


What a great idea.

Hey remember those rubber coin holders grandpa use to have with the slit in the middle and you squeez it to open it. That would be perfect. Keep it in the case and when you pull out the mando put that in your pocket for others to get a pick from as you hold on to your BC...

----------


## Rob Powell

> What a great idea.
> 
> Hey remember those rubber coin holders grandpa use to have with the slit in the middle and you squeez it to open it. That would be perfect. Keep it in the case and when you pull out the mando put that in your pocket for others to get a pick from as you hold on to your BC...


Big City Strings sells a black one just like that ...it's call the Wegen Z-Pocket but I keep a couple each BC, Wegen, TS and Red Bear picks in there and I keep that one in my pocket...the baggie is up for grabs :Cool:

----------


## Dano Reible

> Big City Strings sells a black one just like that ...it's call the Wegen Z-Pocket but I keep a couple each BC, Wegen, TS and Red Bear picks in there and I keep that one in my pocket...the baggie is up for grabs


Thanks, now what else do I need from them........................

----------


## billkilpatrick

saw the danny roberts video and was impressed with it ... especially the "sticks to the finger" bit  ... and drmole is a voice i'd listen to.

i don't know ... you can't stop a good idea and if it's really as good a pick as people make it out to be then there's bound to be competition in the future - and (hopefully) prices that don't evoke "tut-tuts" from the level-headed scots nanny, lurking in my DNA.

----------


## bradeinhorn

anyone recall how fast their bc pick came? i ordered sunday and am still anxiously waiting....is it in the regular mail?

----------


## bradeinhorn

ok - 

my tad60 arrived just after that last post!

I must say, after some a/b'ing with a wegen tf140 and ts pick on a couple different mandolins, I am very impressed with this pick. It is quite comfortable and doesn't seem to slide much in my hands even without the holes i've become used to.

On both mandolins - a brand new clark two pointer, and a my voight a-5, the bc seemed to draw a bit more brightness and volume, but the difference was most pronounced in the note separation and clarity department. the wegen I was using is a bit worn, but still there is something very crisp about the bc that is not quite there on even the new wegens. additionally if it keeps its point and bevel, as long as people are saying it does, the difference in price will be worth it to me. 

As compared to the ts and red bear picks i've used, both in the same shape and width roughly, i prefer the bc highly. using the ts and redbear, i found myself returning to the wegen after a while. i enjoyed the sweetness of tone, but did not like the volume and brightness i was sacrificing.

The difference was much more pronounced on the clark for some reason - perhaps it's due to the newness of the strings (j-74s) or the lower action. the voight has elixirs which are going on a month old. I will restring tomorrow once some new elixirs arrive.

Looking forward to more expirementing with the bc. thanks for the recommendation whoever discovered them. I didn't think it would be possible to replace the tf140, but i think i have a new go-to pick.

b

----------


## Rob Powell

> ...but the difference was most pronounced in the note separation and clarity department...


That's the thing that gets me about them.  Either they have some voodoo in the material or they just make your playing style better.

I'll say again, I still prefer the darker tone of Red Bears or TS but when I'm not playing solo or in any more intimate situation...it's a BC all the way.

----------


## ntbols

Good stuff here. I placed an order for my first Blue Chip yesterday. I'll share my thoughts once it arrives.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Have put in about 6 hours on the TPR 60. I will try to keep the hyperbole to a minimum, but honestly - this is a fantastic pick.
Bill, thanks for the kind words - I am no expert on picks (or anything else) but my impression of the Blue Chip thus far:

The key (for me) is that the pick does NOT slip around in my hand. I've enjoyed the tone and feel of the JazzMando 1.5, Dunlop 2 mm, Wegen 150 (white) but ALL of those plectra have a slippage problem(in my hands). Have tried drilling holes, roughing the surface, have tried "antique" picks with the cork grips, and yes, have diligently been refining my grip technique to cause as little fatigue as possible. The "stickiness" of the BC immediately translates to much less angst about constant 'microshifting' the pick between thumb and forefinger. The consistency-in-grip leads to fewer (though not few enough) buzzes, flops and unwanted mutes. Another major benefit seems to be a marked decrease in right-hand fatigue.

Overall, I simply don't have to fuss with my grip anymore and can concentrate on tone and picking. The difference was immediate and IMO very noticeable. For pickers who already possess formidable RH skills, the difference may be much more subtle.

My only concern with the pick is losing it! I will likely get another as backup and i feel so good about this pick that  two members of this forum will be receiving a Blue Chip around December 25th - or, as soon as I slyly determine what shape and size will best fit their need. (sorry, not a random gift - just two people I know that need to try these picks!)

Also I must echo the praises for Matthew and Blue Chip service. I ordered my pick about 0430 last Saturday and the pick was in my mailbox the following Monday afternoon ( i am about 5 1/2 hrs drive from Knoxville). FAST service by any standards!

My musical goals are to return to the stage at least monthly, but this time as a _real_ Mandolinist instead of a hack keyboardist. The Blue Chip has removed one more excuse from my over-ample supply of "well, i could play better if...."  :Chicken:

----------


## man dough nollij

> My only concern with the pick is losing it!


I've been keeping mine in that little "watch pocket" in my jeans (the funny little pocket that seems to have no use). I came home yesterday and sat down to pick a tune... it wasn't in there! It was in the pocket of a pair in the dirty clothes. That was a close one! Has anyone laundered their BC pulling a stunt like that?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Mine stay wedged in the strings of my mandolin. Have not lost a pick in years!! ...patting myself on the back  :Laughing:

----------


## JeffD

Well mine came in the mail today. I got the TAD 60, which was exactly the right choice.

I obviously haven't had time to really play with them, but I did get some noodle time in over lunch break. They are great. In the same league with wegen and red bear - the tone is immediately great.

If you haven't tried high end picks, it be a huge difference. If you are used to what wegen and red bear can do - expect something similar - great tone. The blue chip does seem to be less prone to squirm in my hand, which may translate into easier more relaxed playing. 

The real test will be at the jam tomorrow.

----------


## Dano Reible

Got my TP-60 with one rounded tip makeing it a TPR-60 on the main tip and I love this thing. Much cleaner tone and better control for me and as a beginer I think this has jumped me forward in pick control a bunch.
The sound of this pick is perfect with much more snap that the dawg and almost the brightness of the Pro Pleck but smooth slide off the string insted of grabbing the string like the Pro-Pleck.
I was nervous about a $35. pick being a waist but not no more...

----------


## man dough nollij

> The sound of this pick is perfect with much more snap that the dawg and almost the brightness of the Pro Pleck but smooth slide off the string insted of grabbing the string like the Pro-Pleck.
> ..



I've just recently tried a Wegen, a ProPlec, a Dawg, and the BC. My first choice is the BC, by far. Next is the ProPlec-- I like that one a lot. Next was the Wegen. It's nice, but it feels abrasive against the strings to me. The Dawg is really weird-- it's WAY quieter than any other pick I've ever used. I don't mean pick click-- the tone is muted somehow. Maybe I just have to whoop it more. 

It's all moot, anyway. Unless I lose the 'chip, I won't be needing any of the other ones.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## latentaudio

> ... The Dawg is really weird-- it's WAY quieter than any other pick I've ever used. I don't mean pick click-- the tone is muted somehow. ...


Funny you should mention that.  I was recording something the other day and decided the acoustic guitar should be more muted.  I reached for my Dawg and it gave me exactly what I was looking for!

I have also found myself reaching for the BC when I needed something to stand out more in the mix.

It's nice to be able to purchase different tools and not break the bank!

----------


## Mike Snyder

It has become abundantly obvious to me, as of late, that what I'm hearing while playing my instrument, is not what is being heard out front. First I'll admit that I've not played the BC. My search has narrowed to Dunlop 207, Dunlop Stubby 3.0, and Red Bear Mando heavy. My ears were liking the 207 for about a year. Then I bought the Stubby and the RB tortis on the same weekend. The stubby sounded dark and loud when I played it, and I was a bit flustered about a 70 cent pick beating a $20 one. Then I had a friend play all three repeatedly in quick progression. Everybody at the jam liked the tortis. I guess that leaves me playing the tortis and wondering about the BC. Once I bit on the tortis, the cost of the BC does not seem so bad, so...we'll see. There was really quite a marked difference between the three, and it's all too possible that something better is lurking out there. Thanks to all posting here for helping make sense of too many choices of picks.
   By the way, the darkness I was hearing out of the stubby was just muffled out front, and there was a lot of squeeky pick click. The tortis was very clean (little pick noise) with the best volume we've heard out of old Ugly Gibby. Next issue is; Who to send her to for raduis, wide frets and chop off the Florida extension? These narrow frets are wearing off too fast!

----------


## Fretbear

The Red Bear Tortis picks are very sensitive to shaping. If you have one and don't like it, try reworking it some. With Tortis picks, the Dawg mando-shape would be (from my experience) the very last shape that would pull great tone from a mandolin. Whether I got them from Dave or one of Mike Compton's Taterbugs, I have had to reshape the points some. They work best with no bevel at all, just a blunt edge on a pretty sharp point. I would be interested in trying out a Bluechip, but I am quite content with the shell-like tone of the Red Bears, but not as they come out of the package.

----------


## JeffD

For my instruments, and the way I play, the BC comes between the Wegen and the RedBear in brightness.  In todays jam I played with the Wegen until the end when a lot of folks left, at which point I took out th BC to play with the few jammers left, a more intimate situation. Nicer tone, but not quite as cutting.

When playing alone, its between the BC and the RedBear, and the difference is slight. I like the feel of the BC the way it kind of sticks to my finger.

I got a few Pro Plecs that I got for the shape. For my playing there is no comparision. The Pro Plec is a compromise in tone and volume. Its too bright, almost brassy, and lots more click, it takes more push to produce the same volume.

----------


## Rob Powell

> For my instruments, and the way I play, the BC comes between the Wegen and the RedBear in brightness.  In todays jam I played with the Wegen until the end when a lot of folks left, at which point I took out th BC to play with the few jammers left, a more intimate situation. Nicer tone, but not quite as cutting.
> 
> When playing alone, its between the BC and the RedBear, and the difference is slight. I like the feel of the BC the way it kind of sticks to my finger.
> 
> I got a few Pro Plecs that I got for the shape. For my playing there is no comparision. The Pro Plec is a compromise in tone and volume. Its too bright, almost brassy, and lots more click, it takes more push to produce the same volume.


Hey Jeff,

I see an oval in your avatar, is this what you played in the jams?

I think I would have to go with you on playing a Wegen on an oval in a jam.  The minor volume edge over the BC would probably be more substantial on an oval.

I think the Red Bears would be great for recording (for me.)  As I stated before, I actually like the tone better than TS.  I like the RB tone the best of all my picks really but I just don't get enough volume with them.  Consequently, I wind up being so heavy handed that my speed suffers and I need all the speed help I can get.

I'm able to get enough volume in a jam situation with the BC that I don't need to play a Wegen AND I like the tone better on my mando.  I haven't picked up the Wegens in weeks.

I'm going to get my mando a set-up next week by a luthier so I'll have to see if I change my mind after a good set-up.

----------


## JeffD

No, at this particular jam I was playing my Weber Aspen II (see my pics).  I agree about recording, Red Bear probably has the best tone of all, slightly edging out the BC. But they are so close it could be a matter of your mood at the time, or the tune you intend to record.

The BC on my Gibson A2 (avatar) is really nice. The tone is almost milky. Just a joy. I may be mistaken, but I think I can play a little faster with the BC, because of the way it stays put in my grip.

Its good to have choices.

----------


## Skittle

Anyone going to IBMA.........Matthew has him a booth there with all the models of picks he makes.  He ought to sell a lot there.

----------


## Dan Voight

I just got mine a few days ago and I'm sending it back. Its a good pick but the wegan is brighter and louder and 1/4 the price.

----------


## randygwatkins

I just took the plunge and ordered a TAD50 with a TPR point, so I would have both point shapes to try.  Man, that is one great pick!  Tone, handling and comfort are great...as long as I can keep up with it it's easily worth $35 to me  :Wink:

----------


## John McGann

> I just got mine a few days ago and I'm sending it back. Its a good pick but the wegan is brighter and louder and 1/4 the price.


Different strokes  :Grin:  the brightness of the Wegen is why I don't use it on mandolin- the instrument is plenty bright for me; I want the dark, ancient tones  :Wink: 

But lots of folks prefer the brighter tone and more power to 'em!

The loudness that the player hears isn't necessarily _projection_; the lower pitched sound waves travel farther and move more air than the higher frequencies. That brightness gives the illusion of volume to the player, but across the room in a jam, the more air you can move, the further the sound will travel, and tends to mic better.

----------


## sgarrity

Here's the weird part.....the Wegen Mando pick sounds much darker than the BC TPR on my mandolin.  I love the BC for guitar.  Still trying to get used to the pointier shape for mandolin.  They are great picks.

----------


## Tony Sz

In my opinion, the 2 best accessories to come along in recent times are the TONE GUARD and the BLUE CHIP PICK. I wouldn't want to give up either of them.

----------


## Moldrush

I just got a blue chip at IBMA and I love it it's real similar to the redbears but not as breakable. the wegans I've never been able to get used to just feels weird in my hand.

----------


## Stephen Lind

brought one back from Nashville
so far
i prefer the Dawgs

guess i'm also more on the "dark ancient" side of things than the high lonesome :Wink:

----------


## Skittle

Check out the BlueChip website now.......new very satisfied users......IBMA winners.........Dailey and Vincent, Dan Taminski, and mando great Adam Steffey.....SUPER!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve Perry

Sort of off topic here, but...  What's the name of the tune Rhonda is playing in the video on the Blue Chip website?  Or, is she just noodling around?  Seems like I've heard the tune somewhere before, but can't place it.

----------


## Ronbo

Hey fellow mando folks!
I played a festival yesterday in Cape Fair Missouri and a friend of mine had one these Blue Chip Picks. I used it on both shows and loved it! I've been searching for the ultimate pick for 33 years, I think my search is now over.

----------


## Skittle

Ahhhh yes another convert!!! I now on my seven months of use and ...................no wear. INCREDIBLE :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Interesting to note that some folks find the Wegens brighter than that Bluechips. I typically use the Wegen TF 140, and it is plenty warm for me. The Bluechip TP 40 (a little thinner) sounds much brighter to me, and I use it when I need a little more high end under the ear--in noisy conditions, typically. I suspect that the thickness of the picks has more to do with the tone than the material, but I'd need to do a more controlled comparison.

I'll probably get one of the TAD 50s or 60s and compare those. At this point, I figure I won't have to buy another pick for the rest of my life.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, I've used  mine for 3-1/2 weeks now. It is a very good pick (still) but it is considerably darker and quieter than my Ultexes. I like it , but I just prefer the Dunlops. I will not be adding another Blue Chip to my collection.

----------


## kelvin

Hello All,
I am fairly new to playing mando 1 1/2 years of non-stop playing and am having a blast. I have tried most of the picks mentioned on the forums and have found things that I like about just about all of them.  But recently I had the good fortune of bieng able to hang around Wayne Benson for several hours before a show and after the show.  I asked Wayne about his pick and showed it to me.  I think it was a BC TAD 50.  I have been playing the Red Bears and the Wegen CF 140. I like both of these picks but had mainly been using the Wegen CF 140 for the last several months.

After hearing Waynes comments on the BC I order one.  The TAD 50 teardrop shaped.  I have to say that the tone is comparable to most high end picks but unlike most picks I have used that sometimes take a bit of getting used to, this pick felt good from the start.  I also think from a speed factor it is the fastest pick I have used.  I keep switching from pick to pick and everytime I pick up the BC I think man this pick has good tone and it is fast. So I would say that even though they are 35 bucks in the scheme of things they are a great investment.

JMHO
Kelvin

----------


## fiddlersgreen

I now carry Blue Chip picks at Fiddler's Green Music Shop in Austin.  I was sceptical about a $30 pick but I have to say they stand up to all the hype.  I play irish mandolin and my manager plays bluegrass and we both bought one.  They're perfect!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My T-shells are permenantly stored for posterity. Maybe a mando museum or something. The BC is amazing no wear after excessive "tenor banjo" techniques on my mando! Wegen's always sounded "muted" to me. Suprising to hear so many comments about them being bright. That's ok though cause I often seem to find my self on the other side of the tracks!  :Laughing:

----------


## Rob Powell

I'm now down to 3 mandolin picks and 3 guitar picks.  I use a TAD 60, TS and a Red Bear Mondo heavy with a speed bevel on the mando.  I use a TPR 50, TS and a Red Bear C heavy with speed bevel on the guitar.  I alternate between BC/TS/Tortis depending on what sound I'm looking for (or how fast I need to play :Wink: ).  

That reminds me I need to have a pick sale :Laughing:

----------


## foldedpath

Okay, I finally decided to try one. The TD40 looked to be closest in shape and thickness to the two main picks I use; a standard Fender heavy guitar pick and a Dunlop Ultex (1.0mm or 1.4mm). I use the shoulder of the pick instead of the point, and strings these days are either TI Stark flatwounds or Gibson Sam Bush/monel. I play mostly Irish, blues, jazz. I'd probably be using brighter strings and a thicker pick if I played bluegrass. 

The surface is very smooth, with a polished feel that I like. I seem to have fewer problems dropping picks or having them rotate out of position when the surface is slick (the Fender heavy is like that too). It's a "fast" pick with a good bevel, but I can't honestly say it's any easier to play fast licks and Irish triplet ornaments than the Fender heavy guitar pick. Maybe a more advanced player could take advantage of the material and bevel... I'm no speed demon on mando.

As for the tone... it was worth trying, but to my ears (and on my instrument and strings), it's not bringing out the sound I'm looking for. The volume is good. The highs are good, with nice chime-like quality. But there's something lacking in the bottom end of the mandolin tone. The Fender heavy and Dunlop Ultex bring out a lower frequency, woody sound that I'm missing with the Blue Chip (the Ultex does that the best, but I like the smooth feel of the Fender a little better). I can see where the tone might be an advantage in a band where your really need a lot of "cut" to be heard, but right now I'm looking for a more balanced sound.

So there 'ya go; the BC doesn't work for everyone. I don't consider the money wasted, because it's actually closer to what I'm looking for than the Red Bear, Dawg, and Wegen picks I've tried. So it will stay in the herd of backup picks, and one day I might find an instrument where it's a good match.

----------


## Dan Adams

I think I found the oppisite of the Blue Chip?  I bought a couple bio-degradeble chips at a small Celtic shop on Friday.  They're made out of wheat fiber.  I went to the website, Wheatware.com, and they were at NAMM.  So much for my discovery.  Interesting difference in philosophies; a chip that last forever, and one that is will disappear over time.  Hey, that discribes all my picks!  No financial interest on my behalf, just an interesting find.  I've been playing a medium and a heavy on my different instruments, and I don't really have an opinion one way or the other at this time.  Dan

----------


## alanz

As a novice mandolin player, I've been using a TPR60 happily for the past couple of months on a Big Muddy M0-W mandolin.

I recently acquired an Ovation MCS148 and would like another Blue Chip pick for this instrument and as an alternate pick for the Big Muddy.

So, I'm wondering which would be a good pick to order that's a little different from the TPR60 I already have.  Perhaps a TP60  or TP50?  Which would have the most noticable change... the tri-point shape or the thinner pick?

Thanks for your thoughts.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ..... which would be a good pick to order that's a little different from the TPR60 I already have.  Perhaps a TP60  or TP50?  Which would have the most noticable change... the tri-point shape or the thinner pick?


The thinner would make more difference IMHO.
Although I really find less difference in the different thicknesses with the BC as compared to other material picks.

----------


## Skip Kelley

I am starting to get some wear on my BC pick. It is broken in the way I like a pick.

----------


## MandoNicity

Whew...Just finished reading this magnum opus on mandolin picks.  I can just imagine the look on my friends/family face when I tell them I spent hours reading an on line forum dedicated to the disscussion of a particular plectrum.   :Disbelief:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Whew...Just finished reading this magnum opus on mandolin picks.  I can just imagine the look on my friends/family face when I tell them I spent hours reading an on line forum dedicated to the disscussion of a particular plectrum.


What a way to spend a Saturday night. Party on!

----------


## MandoNicity

"What a way to spend a Saturday night. Party on!"

Well I'm a dangerous man in a dangerous city and I lead a dangerous life.
 :Wink:  :Cool:  :Laughing:

----------


## foldedpath

> Whew...Just finished reading this magnum opus on mandolin picks.  I can just imagine the look on my friends/family face when I tell them I spent hours reading an on line forum dedicated to the disscussion of a particular plectrum.


Try talking to a fiddle player about their bow.  :Disbelief: 

My Significant Other plays fiddle, and she obsesses as much about bows as we do about picks. It's the same thing... subtle variations in tone, coupled with the choice of strings, and how all that interacts with the voice of a particular instrument. 

But we're talking about a range from 35 cents to maybe 20-35 dollars for a "superpick" for mandolin or guitar. And many of us (like me) are doing fine with those .35 cent picks.

A good fiddle bow is hundreds of USD dollars at the low end, and many, many thousands of dollars on the high end. We're not doing anything the fiddle players don't do. We're just getting away with spending a lot less!

----------


## DryBones

Just got my Blue Chip TPR50...so far so good. The Wegen is getting a rest in the case for now. BC seems to be sweeter in tone without losing any volume compared to the Wegens. Not so much "pick" sound. Notes seems crisper and cleaner too. Maybe it's just the hype telling me the $38 was worth it so I am going to reserve final judgment until I have played with it for a week or so.

----------


## Miked

You guys really got my curiosity with this BC pick.  I ordered a TPR50 and should get it in a couple days.  I figure, what have I got to lose?  Oh, ya, I could lose the pick.

This one will never enter the pants pocket!

----------


## Hallmark498

Good pick!  I like it better than the tortis, dunlop 1.5 (was my main mando pick) and as well as shell (used on guitar, but all BC for now.)

----------


## Miked

Got the pick!  I played for about an hour tonight and I likey!

My first impressions:  Glides acosss the strings, tone is more resonant and the pick doesn't move around, even with a more relaxed grip.

Quite a difference from the Fender Heavy!

----------


## Skittle

Man o Man.......check out the new user on the Bluechip pick website. Very Cool!!!

----------


## Albert Whiting

Wow. Mike Marshall is a pretty hefty endorsement. If Blue chip pick gets Chris Thile then everyone on earth will use one.

----------


## f5loar

I thought just the fact I use one was enough to change the world over to BlueChip.  When I didn't see my name listed among the converted followers I just might have to go back to my 50 cent pick. 
PS: Mine is starting to show some wear on the tip.  Does this mean I get another one free? Lifetime warrenty against wear and tear?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ...
> PS: Mine is starting to show some wear on the tip.  Does this mean I get another one free? ...


No Tom.  That means that you're playing too much and that you should let me borrow your "beater" for a year while you rest!   :Grin:

----------


## cudofcow

35 bucks...  Thats 3 picks for $105.

and I thought it was crazy enough to order 3 dawg picks for 25 bucks...

These things better come with a carrying case belt attachment, some lubricant oil and maybe even a certificate of authenticity.  They also better change color in water and cut tomatos in a single swipe.

Dont knock it till you try it?  I might as well shave my credit card down to size and use that as a pick.






As for the turtles....
Why hasnt anyone tried to use stem cells from baby turtle fetus's to create mandolin picks?

----------


## 250sc

CUDOFCOW,

Thanks for your insightfull and informative input. You make this board a better place.

:-)

----------


## Sean Greer

I finally caved in and ordered a TAD 60.  I've been playing with a Wegen Trimus 250 (3/32 inch) and like the control that it offers, but I'm looking for a little darker tone.  After reading a bunch of posts here, and Mike Marshall's endorsement on the Blue Chip site ("Clean clear tone but with a nice darkness to it too."), I decided to give it a try.  Hopefully it will arrive early next week and I can give it a spin during the Thanksgiving holiday.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Thanks to ALL for the input on the Blue Chip picks.
I now have my order in. 

   Just for the record,f5loar,Tom's recommendation is certainly enough
to convince me of the worthiness of Blue Chips. The other big names helped too.

   Can't wait to  :Mandosmiley:  my Blue Chip thru the Holidaze.

Regards,
Mike

----------


## JeffD

> 35 bucks...  Thats 3 picks for $105.
> 
> and I thought it was crazy enough to order 3 dawg picks for 25 bucks...
> 
> These things better come with a carrying case belt attachment, some lubricant oil and maybe even a certificate of authenticity.  They also better change color in water and cut tomatos in a single swipe.


As does everything else that costs $35.00.

Well I will certify they don't cut tomatos, but they do pull great tone out of a mandolin, which can't be said of most things cost $35.00.

As for a carrying case belt attachment, on that we can agree.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dave Hanson

Whatever Blue Chip picks are made from, it is seriously more expensive than gold !!! makes you think,

are they dealing out of Fort Knox ?

Dave H

----------


## John of Patcham

I believe the raw material is quite expensive, as these things go.  However I don't think that's what you are paying for.  I would imagine the high price reflects the R&D costs and the overheads of a company shipping a product of this nature in relatively small volumes.

----------


## Phil Goodson

IIRC,  somewhere in this thread, the info suggests that the approx. 1 square inch of material for a BC pick costs about $10 BEFORE any cutting, shaping, filing, polishing, & shipping (oh, and profit, hopefully) are applied.

Correct me if I'm remembering incorrectly.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

$ 1300 for a 12" x 12" sheet - see post # 48, this thread.

----------


## Miked

From what I've experienced with my TPR50, $35 is worth it to me.

I would pay about $4 for a dozen Fender Heavy picks, which amounts to 33 cents a piece.  I'll just be 105 times more careful not to misplace the BC. :Wink:

----------


## Skittle

That comment on #48 is wrong. The facts are a sheet 10x10 a 1\4 thick is $3300.00. Expensive........but very well worth it. I am very thankful that Matthew Goins has starting making these picks. It has definatley encouraged me to want to play more and it brings the very best tone out of your mandolin. I couldn't be more happy with the Bluechip picks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> Whatever Blue Chip picks are made from, it is seriously more expensive than gold !!! makes you think,
> 
> are they dealing out of Fort Knox ?
> 
> Dave H


The price they sell for may or may not have to do with the costs. It has everything to do with the market. It is because so many people are more than willing to pay $35.00 that they cost that much. They have to compete with what other picks cost, but they would be foolish to lower their cost with so many people purchasing them at that price.

Things are expensive not necessarily because they cost a lot to make, but mostly because they have it, and  you want it.

----------


## man dough nollij

Anybody know what the raw material is, and/or what other things it is used for? It seems like some kind of thermoplastic with teflon in it.

----------


## fredfrank

I know a lot of folks here are still obsessing over the price of these. I admit, they are expensive  for picks. But they are still not as much as a real TS pick _if_ you can find one.

I was hanging out with buddy who plays fiddle when we stopped into a small shop where the guy restores violins. He took us into the room where he keeps his stuff and had my buddy trying out the different fiddles. I was amazed at the price of these things ($35K to over $600K) when he told me the price of the bow my buddy was using to try these fiddles out. $25,000 for that bow. Makes a Blue Chip seem pretty reasonable!

----------


## Caleb

I know a guy who sells TS picks out of his shop for $25 all day long.  They're not that expensive if you know where to look.

----------


## Steve G

1. Okay, I use a TS copy of a Fender extra heavy large triangle. So what Blue chip should I order?

2. I notice they have a speed bevel. Can you order them without? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> 1. Okay, I use a TS copy of a Fender extra heavy large triangle. So what Blue chip should I order?
> 
> 2. I notice they have a speed bevel. Can you order them without? 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would expect you to like a TAD60.
Why not call Matthew to discuss options.
http://www.bluechippick.net/
NFI

----------


## Joel Spaulding

> That comment on #48 is wrong. The facts are a sheet 10x10 a 1\4 thick is $3300.00. Expensive........but very well worth it. I am very thankful that Matthew Goins has starting making these picks. It has definatley encouraged me to want to play more and it brings the very best tone out of your mandolin. I couldn't be more happy with the Bluechip picks.


The price I quoted from post 48 is obviously from many moons ago - just checked the price on the web link in post 48:

CALCULATE OTHERS COST 
QTY Type Price Per Piece Total Price 
  Select0.062 X 12 X 12   $1696.90 / 144 square inches ~ $ 11.78 per square inch - I have not calculated f (x) for the function for the shape of the TPR 60 so I don't have an exact surface area, but just eyeballing, it appears to be in that neighborhood.

The above price is for a sheet roughly 1.5 mm thick - 
1/4" pick? I have enough trouble hitting the correct string now! 

We can all discuss, complain about and justify the economics of everything we utilize ( and we do!) but cost will always be what the market can bear(said by many, but best by Leonard Smalls) and value is really an individual choice or perception. $3-5k for a very nice mandolin seems a good value _to me_. ~ $1500 for a new "artist model" Strat? Let me quote an earlier poster:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Again, only _my perception_ of value for a particular item. Interestingly, I probably do value an original 57 at somewhere near current market values  :Disbelief:  .

Skittle, I'm with you: $35 plus shipping definitely a good value _for me, and many others_. Anyone who isn't as enamored with the BC can return it if it doesn't float your boat.

----------


## JeffD

I think folks' perceptions are skewed by years of experience with the extremely inexpensive picks we are all used to, which we treat like a disposable commodity, and which have been "good enough" for years and years.

Think of it the other way. Let us say we took picks seriously, as the thing that makes the sound on the mandolin, and we were all used to paying $15 to $40 for a pick, we took care not to lose them, and were accostomed to the sound quality they provide. Then all of a sudden there is a flood on the market of 12 for $5.00 (or less) picks which did not perform quite as good as we are used to. I wonder if they would even be purchased.


We arrive at the same place, where we are today, but the path by which we got here makes a difference.

----------


## gregjones

> 1. Okay, I use a TS copy of a Fender extra heavy large triangle. So what Blue chip should I order?
> 
> 2. I notice they have a speed bevel. Can you order them without? 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Matthew e-mailed me to say he could make one with rounded edges and it would be no trouble at all.

E-mail him to discuss your needs---he is quick to respond.

----------


## Steve G

Thank you Phil and Greg. I'll contact him soon. Happy TG!

----------


## f5loar

Not all real TS are created equal.  They vary so much it's the reason I stay away from them.  So to find one for $25 may or may not be a deal if it's not that great of a TS.  There are TS and then there are TS like Tony Rice said.
He has always been real picky about his TS.  The best thing about BlueChip is they should always be the same if you buy one now or 5 years from now.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> Matthew e-mailed me to say he could make one with rounded edges and it would be no trouble at all.
> 
> E-mail him to discuss your needs---he is quick to respond.


I asked Matthew for a 60 TAD-size with rounded corners. Got it today!
I've owned/played more TS picks than I care to admit...

Blue Chip is the ultimate(form and function).

It should say "The" Blue Chip on the picks.

You have absolutely no reason to believe an old hack picker like me. Do yourself a favor and try one if you can.

Regards,

Mike

----------


## gregjones

My Blue Chip arrived.

It sounds different than a Dawg, Golden Gate, Wegen or V-Pick, just as they all sound different from each other.  But those are sub 5 buck picks--the difference between the Blue Chip and any of them is no greater than they are between themselves.

It is a very nice pick, but it made no earth shaking difference.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> My Blue Chip arrived.
> 
> It sounds different than a Dawg, Golden Gate, Wegen or V-Pick, just as they all sound different from each other.  But those are sub 5 buck picks--the difference between the Blue Chip and any of them is no greater than they are between themselves.
> 
> It is a very nice pick, but it made no earth shaking difference.


Yep.

----------


## John of Patcham

> My Blue Chip arrived.
> 
> It sounds different than a Dawg, Golden Gate, Wegen or V-Pick, just as they all sound different from each other.  But those are sub 5 buck picks--the difference between the Blue Chip and any of them is no greater than they are between themselves.
> 
> It is a very nice pick, but it made no earth shaking difference.


For sure every pick sounds different.  For me, what I am looking for is a "good" difference in so far as it brings me closer to the sound that I want and the ease of playing that I want.   That's going to depend on your instrument, strings, style of playing and other such factors.  In that respect I find the TAD60 to be better than the Wegen TF140 that I was using previously and way better than others that I've tried including Dawgs and Golden Gates.

----------


## latentaudio

> That's going to depend on your instrument, strings, style of playing and other such factors.


Exactly.  That is one of the reasons I like the Dawgs better than the Blue Chips on a Octave Mandolin that I have that is a little too bright.  I think the Blue Chip sounds good with my A9, but on other mandos, I prefer different picks.

----------


## Michael Cameron

I've been playing mandolin for about 18 years. Never used any pick I like better than a Blue Chip.

----------


## Skittle

If its just a pick then..............it ain't a Bluechip. Still love mine.....the only way to play!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandomedic

Well my friend Fuzzy came over to my shop today with his Rigel G-5 and a Blue Chip pick for me to try... Now I've tried every type of pick out there and have my favorite and it's not a TS, so I'm always the skeptic. Using his pick with his mandolin first, then my pick, I kept switching back and forth... You know, I think If I could get rid of the 20 some new Red Bear picks I have in stock, I'd buy a few of these babys' ... Great clear, rich tone and very low friction on the string... I'm impressed.... Thanks Fuzzy... Kenc

----------


## Dave C09

Well, after having spent a number of days plowing thru this marathon thread, and have found impressive the number not only of those who speak so highly of this pick, but those who initially don't like it , but eventually come around to liking it... So I finally decided to pony-up & called to order a TD & TAD.
We talked for 40 minutes, and a more cordial, open, straight talking guy, you would be hard-pressed to find. After a lengthy and enjoyable conversation, we got down to the picking out the picks, which which he is quite willing to do modifications on. I''m getting a reg. TD & A TAD (with one "normal" point & 2 rounded ones)
Hope they're as good as touted. Ill delive an update after they arrive

----------


## Steven Stone

I promised myself I wouldn't post about BC picks again, but...

Most posters talk about the sound and tone of the BC picks and make their judgments based on that...for me the best thing about BC picks is how they feel when they come off the strings - especially at high speed and on triplets.

No other pick, regardless of how carefully it was beveled, has ever come close to giving me the control at speed of a BC.

I suspect that's why so many top-shelf pickers have switched - BC picks let them play at their maximum skill level.

When you couple the feel of a BC pick with its sound and the fact that one BC pick of the same thickness and shape will sound and feel indentical to another (something you can't get from TS) you have a perfect pro pick.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ...for me the best thing about BC picks is how they feel when they come off the strings - especially at high speed and on triplets.
> ..


I totally agree with you Steven.  
And the way the slick surface sticks to the fingers is surprising and very effective.  Slips off the strings but sticks to the fingers.  Perfect!

----------


## Ace

Received my 2 BC 50's today and I am very impressed so far. I'm used to a pic that is a little larger in size but I'm sure I can get used to these real quick because so far they are everything I have read about. My teacher friend is coming over in a while who plays professionally and he will be able to tell right off whether he likes them or not. From what I've told him about them he really has his curiosity working hence the trip over here this afternoon. It gets me a free lesson and jam session to boot so all is good!
Bottom line, so far I really like the BC pic!

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Ace, which model did you get?

----------


## Ace

Sorry I forgot to mention I got the TPR50

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Cool. I should be getting a TP50-1R today.  It's a Frankenstein of the TP and TPR.

----------


## man dough nollij

I just got my TAD 60 today. I ordered a different one a couple of months ago (TPR 60?) and liked it, but it was too small.

So far, I like the TAD 60 a lot. More surface to grip. 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## rnr

Here's a vid I just did using my TP 60 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyFMPPW13nE

----------


## Jeremy Frank

I stopped by Fiddler's Green here in Austin last night, and I made the mistake of trying out a TAD 50. Not bad! When I got home, I spent a few minutes sorting out the alphabet soup of model numbers:

*TP* - TriPoint
*TP-1R* - TriPoint with 1 rounded point
*TPR* - Rounded TriPoint (Golden Gate style)
*TAD* - Large TriPoint
*TAD-1R* - Large TriPoint with 1 rounded point
*TD* - Teardrop (Fender style)

All picks come in sizes of 40 (1.0mm), 50 (1.25mm) , and 60 (1.50mm). The teardrop also comes in 35 (0.89mm)

Lately I've been using a Dunlop Ultex 1.14. Not sure which one I would choose, probably the TAD-1R or TP-1R...

----------


## woodwizard

Well I got my BC TPR60  this past Monday and now have been trying it out for a whole week. The TPR60 is just a tad more pointed, (but still rounded), than the Dawg, Goldengate & Wegen M150.
The first day I got it I was really excited. I layed out all of my favorite picks in a row. Tried them all one at a time playing the same tune and listening very carefully. I gotta tell you the BC knocked em all out. What a great pick! (1) being the highest ...this is how I rated my picks to  my ear playing the same song.

1) The mighty BlueChip TPR60
2) Tortous (old)
2) RedBear E (med)
3) Wegen M150
4) Goldengate
5) Dawg
6) Mammoth Ivory fossil (way too much pick noise)

The BC is a WINNER! 
"The following was Obvious in my test" ... more/better tone more volume. Ease of play. It's got it all. It was easy to tell the difference too.
I'm so happy I got it  :Smile:  ... was a little worried at first spending the money without being able to try it.

Have plenty of other picks but the above are my favorites I used to compare.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Jeremy,
   Thanks for the model numbers.
That makes my Blue Chip 60 a TAD-3R,I reckon. TAD-size,3-rounded pts.

   It's nice to have all the options available to come up with exactly the pick you prefer. It's surely not just the material that makes BC such fine picks.

   I'm tempted to try another BC model/thickness. 

Stay tuned,

----------


## latentaudio

> I layed out all of my favorite picks in a row. Tried them all one at a time playing the same tune and listening very carefully.


Has anyone layed out their favorite picks in a row and recorded them?  That might be an interesting test.

----------


## Ken_P

I've been using a Red Bear C Medium for a while, and finally broke down and ordered a BC TP50. After a lot of playing a reshaping the points and bevels, I think they're incredibly close, but the Red Bear has a little added richness to the tone that to my ear, the BC can't quite match. I love the feel of the BC, and the way it glides off the strings, but for maximum tone, I'm sticking with the Red Bear. 

It's not a total waste of money, because the BC will get quite a bit of use as my wallet pick, for random instruments that I encounter on my travels. I've never been comfortable carrying a Red Bear around because they're prone to breaking under rough treatment. The BC should be sturdy enough to handle anything, and give me great tone out of whatever I happen to pick up.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I just received a TP 1R 50.  I love it on Mandolin. Here is my take.  The pick is very solid in the fingers and comfortable to hold.  The "50" thickness is quite stiff but it has just a tiny bit of flex to it - I like that.  I don't like picks with zero flex.  It is indeed a very smooth and fast playing pick with hardly any pick noise.  Tonally I love the thing on the mando - it sweetens the tone - very sweet and pure tone.  

I have to say my first impression of this particular model on guitar is not positive.  It might be a taste thing - but I like a bit more brightness on guitar.  I wonder if there is a Blue Chip model that would be brighter for use on guitar. I'm going to check and see.  But in my opinion this is a wonderful mando pick. Well worth the price of two sets of strings which is basically what it boils down to. 

By the way, I'm no expert mando player - really just starting out.  But I have played guitar for a long time and I think I have a decent feel and ear at this point.  I probably don't have enough skill to appreciate all the subtleties.

----------


## Mando Newby

Intersting. I bought several new picks to try the other day and lined them up to play each one.  I am trying to avoid dishing out the $ for the blue chip, but you guys are not making it easy.  Actually, I bought a pick at a show made from a cow hoof, and it is wonderful. I wish I had paid more attention to who it was as I would like to get another.

----------


## Mando Newby

> Re: Blue chip picks
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here's a vid I just did using my TP 60 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyFMPPW13nE


Wow, sounds great.  Although I guess I will never be a master. 10,000 hours?????

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

> I've been using a Red Bear C Medium for a while, and finally broke down and ordered a BC TP50. After a lot of playing a reshaping the points and bevels, I think they're incredibly close, but the Red Bear has a little added richness to the tone that to my ear, the BC can't quite match. I love the feel of the BC, and the way it glides off the strings, but for maximum tone, I'm sticking with the Red Bear. 
> 
> It's not a total waste of money, because the BC will get quite a bit of use as my wallet pick, for random instruments that I encounter on my travels. I've never been comfortable carrying a Red Bear around because they're prone to breaking under rough treatment. The BC should be sturdy enough to handle anything, and give me great tone out of whatever I happen to pick up.


I would have liked to have stuck with my Red Bear, but my $20 investment lasted only through one term in my pocket.  When I went to retrieve it, I had two pieces.  Never again.

----------


## Ken_P

> I would have liked to have stuck with my Red Bear, but my $20 investment lasted only through one term in my pocket.  When I went to retrieve it, I had two pieces.  Never again.


That's why I keep it tucked between the strings when not in use. I've been using the same Red Bear C Heavy on guitar for at least 2 years with no problems. My mando pick is 1 year old and still going strong. Hopefully the BC is sturdy enough to handle pocket duty, because I really want to get something out of that $35, even if it's not my primary pick.

----------


## kelvin

I don't think you will have any problems with keeping the blue chip in your wallet.  Like you I have had breakage with the Red Bear.  One of the reasons why I don't use them anymore.  I have had them break while playing also.  They are a good pick don't get me wrong but as soon as I picked up the Blue Chip I knew I had found what I was looking for.

kelvin

----------


## Skittle

I hope all had a great Christmas and you got a few Bluechip picks in your stoc'in. Just talked to Matthew at Bluechip and he said that his website is down for updating and repairs and should be up soon. ALL IS WELL!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I would have liked to have stuck with my Red Bear, but my $20 investment lasted only through one term in my pocket.  When I went to retrieve it, I had two pieces.  Never again.


If you still have the 2 pieces, you might try super glue.
I accidentally broke one while trying to drill a hole in it.  When it broke, I superglued it and it's held together fine for a year now.

In fact, I had trouble with the Red Bear bending like a potato chip if I played in summer & sweat soaked into the pick.  I put superglue as a covering over the upper part of the pick to waterproof it and that worked well also.  I love superglue!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Hey, now, you guys aughta know that one of the surest ways of losing something is to put it in yer pocket!  :Wink:  

I'm reading here the very same finding from some of you that I have noticed: The type and shape of the bevel can make a huge difference in tone. A radical speed bevel that has a knife edge can sound harsh to my ears so I soften the attack a bit by reshaping and re-polishing the bevel to what I like to hear.

Cheryl :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Hill

What happened to the Blue Chip website?

----------


## Jim Broyles

> What happened to the Blue Chip website?


Nothing :Smile:

----------


## John Hill

> Nothing


Cool. I tried googling it earlier and had no luck.

----------


## man dough nollij

> I hope all had a great Christmas and you got a few Bluechip picks in your stoc'in. Just talked to Matthew at Bluechip and he said that his website is down for updating and repairs and should be up soon. ALL IS WELL!!!


Yep.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> Hey, now, you guys aughta know that one of the surest ways of losing something is to put it in yer pocket!  
> I'm reading here the very same finding from some of you that I have noticed: The type and shape of the bevel can make a huge difference in tone. A radical speed bevel that has a knife edge can sound harsh to my ears so I soften the attack a bit by reshaping and re-polishing the bevel to what I like to hear.
> Cheryl


Yeppirs,pick bevels make a huge difference for me. 

My buddy plays right-handed;but,tilts his pick in such a manner that he has a left-handed bevel on his picks.(he's a very fine picker too!)

Cheryl,whatever you're doing,keep it up. I've enjoyed listening to your music!
What is your latest recording?

----------


## John Hill

I decided to utilize some Santa gift caish to try another Blue Chip, this time the TPR 60. I'm hopeful that the rounder shape & thicker body will be more to my liking than the TP 50 I had previously.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

> If you still have the 2 pieces, you might try super glue.
> I accidentally broke one while trying to drill a hole in it.  When it broke, I superglued it and it's held together fine for a year now.
> 
> In fact, I had trouble with the Red Bear bending like a potato chip if I played in summer & sweat soaked into the pick.  I put superglue as a covering over the upper part of the pick to waterproof it and that worked well also.  I love superglue!


I actually do have the two pieces. I decided to keep them together in a small box in hope that they would one day rejoin on their own.  Last I looked, nothing had happened.  I will try superglue.  Maybe I will end up with one or more of the pieces permanently stuck to my fingers in the appropriate attack position.

----------


## man dough nollij

That's one good way to eliminate pick slippage...

----------


## Rob Powell

Whenever I see a new post in this thread, it reminds me that I have a ton of picks to sell  :Wink:   I pretty much use nothing but a TAD-60 all the time on both the mando and guitar.  Here's a new Blue Chip marketing theme for all the Tolkien geeks:

Three Red Bears for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven Wegens for the Dwarf-lords in their halls of stone,
Nine Dunlops for Mortal Men doomed to die,
One Tortoise Shell for the Bluegrass Loard on his F5 throne
In the Land of Monroe where the Mandolins lie.
One Blue Chip to rule them all, One Blue Chip to find them,
One Blue Chip to bring them all and in the bluegrass bind them
In the Land of Monroe where the Mandolins lie.

Whoah....I need to lay off the caffeine :Grin:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I actually do have the two pieces. ... I will try superglue.  ....


My method:  Do it on a smooth hard surface.
Put a piece of paper under the pick pieces so that when the paper ends up glued to the pick, you can dissolve the paper with water to scrape it off.

Apply thin superglue to both broken edges and hold together while flat on the paper & underlying hard surface.   When dry, try to carefully pry your fingers loose from the pick, 'cause you're glued to the pick probably.   Just like you said.   :Grin:

----------


## jasona

> My method:  Do it on a smooth hard surface.
> Put a piece of paper under the pick pieces so that when the paper ends up glued to the pick, you can dissolve the paper with water to scrape it off.


But not too much water because the material these picks are made from will react poorly to it.

----------


## man dough nollij

Seems like wax paper would work well for that. The CA shouldn't stick to it at all. Nope.

----------


## Donnie Lang

Spent alot of time reading all this,got a TRR 60 for Xmas fooled around some wasn't sure Last night we had band practice and I could not believe the difference thought I had a different instument I'm a believer  Donnie

----------


## Chris Willingham

I'll second that donnie, I got two for christmas. Was slightly skeptical of course, but played one tune with a TAD 50 and wow. Sold.

----------


## Big Joe

I got a box of coal for Christmas.  However, I was pretty excited.  Now I can save enough on my electric bill to buy another Blue Chip  :Smile:  !

----------


## Emmitt Sanders

I tried a Blue Chip pick (#60), at Fiddler's Green in Austin just after Christmas. 
Just one try and I'm hooked and yes I forked over $35 hard earned dollars.
You have to try it to believe the difference it made in playablilty and tone.
I think it maybe made of polystyrene around 60 mils thick, various thickness and shapes are offered.
Very similar to credit card type plastic but thicker. I think you can make these yourself, it's a matter of finding the same type of thick plastic....I'm on the search and keep you posted.
~DaddyO

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I think you can make these yourself, it's a matter of finding the same type of thick plastic....I'm on the search and keep you posted.
> ~DaddyO


You'll find what you are searching for if you peruse the early posts in this rather extensive thread.

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I took the plunge today and ordered a TD40. I should have asked Matt to add some talent to it since he customized it a little.   :Smile: 

Joe

----------


## mburkes

I got the TD40 over the holidays. Thankfully it came in a plain envelope so I did not have to explain......
It is great. Now I want another shape!! :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Usually you have to explain the stuff that comes in plain envelopes! I'll order another when the dollars are closer together. Today a BC would cost me C$43!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

I've just checked out the blue chip website and was surprised to see lovely brown picks!  With regard to the price I find it fascinating that people will be prepared to spend money on many extras for mandolins that do nothing to enhance the tone, e.g. binding, MOP inlays, etc that cost infinitely more than 35 dollars (or about 20 pounds to me) yet might not pay extra for picks.  I'm sure we all buy the most expensive strings we can afford (obviously a major point!) and change them as often accordingly.

I'm using Dawg-picks at present and they seem great.  They were more expensive than I'd normally pay for picks when I was a humble guitarist but I make damn sure I don't lose them.  How many 2 dollar picks have disappeared down couches, behind wardrobes, been left in dressing rooms, 'loaned' to others etc!?

I do agree that the blue chips are expensive and perhaps introductory offers could help get them going (even three for two type offers). There are artist endorsements on the site and it would be helpful to know which artists use what picks.

Now stop reading this forum and go play your mandos!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Gerry,you really should read what's in chorizo...    :Disbelief:  

Honestly,I don't think Blue Chip picks need any help to get going,as you put it.

I got a TAD 60 with all three points rounded. Next will be a TPR 60 for me.
They really are unusually wonderful picks. The bevel Matthew puts on them is JUST RIGHT. Not as obtuse a speed bevel as some pic-makers use.

I use Dawg-shaped picks too;and a variety of picks. But if I could only have one,it'd be a BC.

I like chorizo too!

Peace,Love,and Enchiladas with extra cheese and onions,
c

----------


## papa willie

It's amazing how many picks I lost or misplaced prior to purchasing my BC from Fiddler's Green. I've had it for about two months; probably would have gone through three of my Dunlop Stubbies in that period of time. Has anyone else experienced this phenomenom?

----------


## Leigh Coates

> Usually you have to explain the stuff that comes in plain envelopes! I'll order another when the dollars are closer together. Today a BC would cost me C$43!



Wow.  I want one, but you're right!  I think I'll wait a bit too.

----------


## Leigh Coates

Wait, I was wrong,.. it's $50.00 when the smoke clears.  

I still want one.

----------


## fatt-dad

Tried one last night.  It was some size similar to a standard guitar pick.  I'm more used to the bigger triangle.  That said, really didn't get it.

Sorry I didn't read the first 20-some odd pages of this thread.  Glad I don't have PAS, however!

f-d

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Well... I'm disapointed in my TD40 I received today. It didn't make me sound any better. I forgot to have Matt add some talent when he modified it.  :Smile: 

Actually I found that, as previously stated, it doesn't slip in my hand, and that has been a problem with other picks. It also seems to make my Martin sound brighter. My wife, a none picker, noticed the difference. I think that it's to early to pass judgement but I really like the feel of the pick.

----------


## barry

Playing aound with one tonight.  Lots of picks around here for A/B madness.  I'm not sure the Bluechip has the best tone.  It does, however, have a great feel.  The point just plucks and rolls along effortly.  I like it.

----------


## mandolirius

<Honestly,I don't think Blue Chip picks need any help to get going,as you put it.>

I'd have to agree with that. I've bought three so far. In fact, now that they seem to have taken off I can't help but wonder if it's time for a price reduction. Based on what's been written on this board the pick geeks, people like me, have probably tried them by now. There seems to be another group who would order one if it was a bit cheaper. 

Since the initial expensive of tooling up to make them don't increase it's reasonable to assume the costs of production are going down. Personally, I'm planning on ordering only one more as a backup to my favourite (I have two different shapes, one which I prefer) so there's no real self-interest.

----------


## John Hill

I've tried a few different Blue Chip models & thicknesses and after some serious taste testing it's clear to me that Red Bear's give me the tone that I'm after much more than the Chips.

I hardly consider it money ill spent. New picks of various materials and trying different strings have definitely changed for the better the tone I get out of my mando that I may not have discovered or tried without this thread. 

Picks & strings are pretty cheap compared to a new mando (of course you can't really turn a sow's ear into a silk purse, maybe just make it shinier...).

----------


## Michael Cameron

Picks&strings...now D'Addario has changed the EXP recipe! Gotta try them...
on my sow's ear mando.    :Grin: 

John,you gonna sell the BCs?

c

----------


## tango_grass

A good friend of mine let me try his out over the weekend at the River City fest.
It was a TAD-501R.    I liked it so much, I ordered one today. Can't wait ti get ahold of it and try it out.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I just read this entire thread (I must have no life). It's like reading a history book. I went from "these guys are all crazy" to "I think I'll order one". Anyway, I just ordered a TAD-60 1R. That seems to be one of the favorites. I also ordered a Wegan TF140 and a Dawg. I'll definitly hafta play more now. Although this is exactly what I thought when I spent $150 on running shoes 5 years ago and have used them twice since. Only once for running.  :Redface:

----------


## Skittle

Its wonderful to try great products...........and then use them for life.....a Bluechip pick......it changed my life! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bikewer

Many years ago, when I was first starting to learn guitar flatpicking, I went through the same pick-search everyone else does.

I even obtained some genuine tortoiseshell jobs (this was about 1978...).

They were very nice, but not enough nicer than the Dunlop .88mm jobs I use now to justify the 5-bucks apiece price.  (not to mention the poor turtles..)

Having only recently taken up the mandolin, I find those very same Dunlops to be just fine.  I would have to ask if a 35.00 pick was 34.00 _better_ than the Dunlop before I bought one.  It would be very hard to imagine how this might be.
Do they last forever?   (I loose mine all the time; wouldn't matter) 
Do they produce such an enormous improvement in sound to justify the expense?
Much like the so-called "designer" audio cables which cost the Earth, I think the improvement is mostly in the mind of the listener.

----------


## Miked

> I would have to ask if a 35.00 pick was 34.00 _better_ than the Dunlop before I bought one.  It would be very hard to imagine how this might be.
> Do they last forever?   (I loose mine all the time; wouldn't matter) 
> Do they produce such an enormous improvement in sound to justify the expense?
> Much like the so-called "designer" audio cables which cost the Earth, I think the improvement is mostly in the mind of the listener.


You should try one out and then see what you think.  If you look back through the posts, you'll see many nay-sayers that became believers.

As far as losing them, you tend to be a little more careful when they cost $35.  I treat my TPR50 like it was gold (or maybe silver)! :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

> You should try one out and then see what you think.  If you look back through the posts, you'll see many nay-sayers that became believers.
> 
> As far as losing them, you tend to be a little more careful when they cost $35.  I treat my TPR50 like it was gold (or maybe silver)!


Yup! I was one of the hold back and see guys for a long time hoping that some day I'd get a chance to try one out before I forked out the money. Never happened so I just hung out and kept reading all the many positive and very few negative posts about em' until I finally broke down and purchaced one. To say the least I was very happy with the results. You can tell the difference for sure. I now think the price is not so bad. I really pay attention with what I do with my pick when I'm not using it that's for sure.  :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

> Having only recently taken up the mandolin, I find those very same Dunlops to be just fine.  I would have to ask if a 35.00 pick was 34.00 _better_ than the Dunlop before I bought one.  It would be very hard to imagine how this might be.



They are made out of some wild plastic that is grippy to skin, but VERY slippery against the strings, somehow. I have two. One lives weaved through the strings of my Weber, and one lives with my Stadium beater. Can't imagine how I'd lose one, since they never get more that a foot away from the mandolins. I think they're worth the $35, easy.

----------


## latentaudio

Not to start a war here, but does anyone believe there is any post purchase rationalization effect going on here?  

How about a blind A/B/C/D test to see if the Blue Chip can be picked out of 3 or 4 other picks?

----------


## 250sc

Latentaudio,

Post purchase rationalization would be hard to prove but could be an issue. On the other hand, there are enough people, both professional musicians and weekend warriors, who feel strongly that these picks provide them with something they've been searching for.

I haven't read all the posts so don't know if you've tried one or decided that due to price or other reason you haven't. If you try one you might be able to establish for yourself if rationalization is a factor.

Personally, I bought one early on and thought it was good but not any better than my Wegan. However, every few weeks or so I've tried it again and find the tone is not much different to my ear than the Wegan but since it is thinner I find it easier to play with. I'm not one who feels I have to rationalize purchases due to cost. The cost of this pick won't make any difference to my lifestyle since I don't often spend money. I'm fortunate to own the things I need and am not a "toy of the month" type of guy. If I can't play something on the instruments I own I know the problem is me and not the instrument. I also don't buy into the idea that new gear will inpire me to play more or better. Ideas inspire me, not hardware. So, in my case it isn't likely that I'm rationalizing that "I spent the money....it must be better than what I'm currently using".

----------


## Dfyngravity

Being that I own my own business, I know the feeling when people start baulking at the price for a product. In order for your business to stay afloat you have to charge enough money to cover the price of the material, labor to make it, and enough profit to go towards paying other bills. That being said and knowing that the material is probably pretty expensive, $35.00 is what needs to be charged to keep the business going. Maybe the price will go down once everything is up and running and the business is doing well.

If you can't spend $35.00 for the pick than you can't spend $35.00 for the pick. Personally I can't spend $20,000 for a mandolin. Is that mandolin better than the $3,000 mandolin I play? I don't know, but I am not out there talking down the $20,000 mandolin simply because I can't afford it.  

If it sounds good and last for a long time, than it is a good product and probably worth the cost. It seems from the website that many people like the pick.

----------


## JeffD

> Being that I own my own business, I know the feeling when people start baulking at the price for a product. In order for your business to stay afloat you have to charge enough money to cover the price of the material, labor to make it, and enough profit to go towards paying other bills.



Well....

I charge what I think the market will bare, maybe a bit less to attract or keep a customer, maybe a bit more to give the appearance of special quality, but basically the market tells me what I can sell it for. And, yes, if that doesn't cover the materials and labor and pay the rent and secretary's salary... then the business will not say afloat.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

The not wearing is the big issue for me. I love the tone and feel but when they wear akwardly it drives me insane! I just ordered a BC that I hope is appropriate for my tenor banjo style. The other night during a live performance (videos in the tenor guitar forum) my nylon pick that I use wore funky in the middle of the show and started hanging in the strings. Very frustrating! I contacted Matt at BC and he is sending me the stock pick that may work, but if not, he is willing to modify it somewhat to accomodate me. That is amazing customer service and worth cash to me! If it works, I will order another as a backup!

I have not lost a pick in 5 years since I pay more for them!  :Smile:

----------


## Dfyngravity

JeffD, I definitely agree that you can charge what the market will bare. However, I don't know if that's the case here. Yes, real tortoise picks are very high but that is because many people want them and there is an extremely limited quantity, so the market drives the price. In this case it is the materials and or the process of making the pick that determine the price. I do not believe (correct me if I am wrong) that the material is a rare material, just an expensive one. As of right now, the demand for these particular picks are probably not too high so the $35.00 that is being charged simply covers all of the costs to produce them plus the % of markup that allows the company to grow. 

But I definitely agree with you JeffD. As long as people buy the picks and they are making enough money to cover themselves than the market will bare the prices set. Hopefully it does, because I love to see small companies succeed. The small company is what this nation was built on and sadly enough they are becoming fewer everyday.

----------


## Bikewer

Latentaudio...Being a skeptic, I like the way you think...

There is a rather large subjective element to all this; not just picks but strings, audio components, and whatever.

I read an interview with some Rock God who claimed he could hear the difference between which _batteries_ he put in his effects pedal.....  

Over at the James Randi (skepticism) forum, we had an onging attempt to get the maker of some of these vastly-expensive audio cables to submit to a head-to-head comparison using scientific analysis equipment.  He would not.

Years ago, Guitar player put up a full-page picture of the favorite picks of 50-60 different players, all acknowledged top-flight musicians.   The differences were striking.  Everything from pesos to big floppy triangles cut from sheet plastic.   And everything in between.

I likely won't be buying any expensive components of any kind.  Hardly a buck to spare these days, and I'm not a professional musician.  I don't begrudge folks who can plop down many thousands for a fine instrument, and I suppose if you're in that boat you can pay 35.00 per flatpick as well.

----------


## papa willie

In answer to Latentaudio's question:  How about a blind A/B/C/D test to see if the Blue Chip can be picked out of 3 or 4 other picks?
I just lined up several picks in front of me, closed my eyes and began playing the same licks repeatedly, each time changing picks. I found that there was a different tone and quality to each one. Being a newbie to the mandolin, coupled with my deterior hearing from age, I wouldn't be able to tell you which was which: but I would be able to tell if you had changed picks. I think someone that has more experience than myself would be able to tell you the BC from the others.

----------


## woodwizard

> Not to start a war here, but does anyone believe there is any post purchase rationalization effect going on here?  
> 
> How about a blind A/B/C/D test to see if the Blue Chip can be picked out of 3 or 4 other picks?


That was the first thing I did when I got my BC. Layed all my favorite picks in a row and picked the same tune with each pick. Listening very carefully. I could tell the difference. The BC was a big time winner. IMHO

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I think this thread has been picked (pun intended) about to death.  :Smile: 

Oh, by the way, I like my BC also.

Joe

----------


## Buddah

I've got 3 of the Blue Chip TPR-50 picks, and really like the feel, tone and playability.  Before using these, I'd always played with a Dunlop 1.5 "greenie" (the one with a gator on it), using the shoulder of the pick, rather than the point.  I know that I'm not the only one out there using a tear-drop shape pick in this way...has anyone tried using any of the Bluechip TD picks in this manner?
At any rate, I think I'd like to try a TD50 for guitar...anyone want to swap their TD50 for one of my TPR50s?

----------


## lgc

don't drink the cool-aid.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

My Blue Chip TAD60-1R is in the mail. I just recieved my Wegan tf140 and Dawg picks. I like the attack and tone I get with the Wegan and I like the soft "finger-like" sound of the Dawg. I'm wondering what the Red Bear picks would sound like compared to these? Seeing as I already shelled out $40 for a BC, and seeing what I like about the other two, should I think about shelling out another $20 for the Red Bear? Or are they too similar?

----------


## mandolirius

<don't drink the cool-aid.>

Well, I started out as skeptical as the next guy but I've had mine for several months now and it really is the perfect pick for me. I am a pick geek and will try anything but I really do feel the search is over. And there is absolutely zero sign of wear.

----------


## kirksdad

Got my "V" picks yesterday. I ordered four different sizes/styles a mix of standard and light. I have to say I'm pretty disapointed. I don't like the standards at all. The lite is descent, I like how it "grips", but to me just makes too much pick noise. I bought a Jim Dunlop "Jazz Pick" for .50 and thought it sounded just as good. For right now I'll stick with the Jim Dunlop, and maybe give Blue Chip a try

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE] Yes, real tortoise picks are very high but that is because many people want them and there is an extremely limited quantity, so the market drives the price. [QUOTE]
Perhaps the reason that TS is so expensive is that it is illegal! The source, the Hawksbill tortoise, is on the endangered species list. You can get all the sordid details if you do a search of related threads. The BC comes as close as anything to emulating the feel and tonal response to the illegal ones, to my ears and fingers.

----------


## JeffD

> I would have to ask if a 35.00 pick was 34.00 _better_ than the Dunlop before I bought one.
> 
> Do they last forever? 
> 
> 
> Do they produce such an enormous improvement in sound to justify the expense?



Yes.

No.

Yes.

The Blue Chip picks are not my favorite. To me the Red Bear Tortis just edge out the Blue Chips in tone. They do seem to wear extremely well. They are not cheap either, they go for $20 per.

But yes, the toneal improvement is worth the expense. Heck, people spend five to ten times that much to have someone make precise and sometimes esoteric adjustments to their mandolins to make the same percentage improvement in sound.


It is objectively verifiable that there is a difference in sound with the high end picks, but to be fair, everyones' tastes and playing style is a little different, so whether that difference is worth the price is up to you.

----------


## Kip

> Latentaudio...Being a skeptic, I like the way you think...
> 
> Over at the James Randi (skepticism) forum, we had an onging attempt to get the maker of some of these vastly-expensive audio cables to submit to a head-to-head comparison using scientific analysis equipment.  He would not.


Greetings, nice to see a fellow skeptic outside the JREF forum!

I submit that I have just ordered a BC and am looking forward to seeing what it's like.  They do offer a return policy now.

----------


## Skip Kelley

It has been almost a year since getting the Bluechip and it is the best hands down! I searched for the perfect pick for years and settled on one kind but, this pick is the real deal! I would hate to have to use another kind!

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Many years ago, when I was first starting to learn guitar flatpicking, I went through the same pick-search everyone else does.
> 
> I even obtained some genuine tortoiseshell jobs (this was about 1978...).
> 
> They were very nice, but not enough nicer than the Dunlop .88mm jobs I use now to justify the 5-bucks apiece price.  (not to mention the poor turtles..)
> 
> Having only recently taken up the mandolin, I find those very same Dunlops to be just fine.  I would have to ask if a 35.00 pick was 34.00 _better_ than the Dunlop before I bought one.  It would be very hard to imagine how this might be.
> Do they last forever?   (I loose mine all the time; wouldn't matter) 
> Do they produce such an enormous improvement in sound to justify the expense?
> Much like the so-called "designer" audio cables which cost the Earth, I think the improvement is mostly in the mind of the listener.


I think about the price the same as having a nice dependable car. You don't think too much about putting good tires on it. When you can spend thousand of dollars on a well made instrument, $35. isn't bad at all!

----------


## Michael Cameron

To me,the most important thing about the Blue Chip is the way it comes off the strings so effortlessly. Makes tremoloing,fast picking and strumming just feel more efficient/less drag somehow. The smooth,rounded bevels are subtle and very well done.

It does seem easier to hold on to than most other pics.
 The lack of pick noise and great tone is just gravy.

If real shell was readily available,legal,didn't harm endangered species, and cheap,I'd still prefer the BC,which,seems not to show signs of wear after months of playing,unlike shell that has to be touched up pretty often.

   I'm not saying how great BC picks are because I have one. If there's a better pick anywhere I haven't found it yet. 

The only thing that may be improved on is, somehow, inserting a GPS micro-chip in it. I would really hate to lose mine,a TAD 60 with all corners rounded.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Michael, I'm with you. The pick definately comes off the strings so easy. Matt said the composite has some graphite impregnated in it which helps it glide off the strings. I have a small stash of tortise but, I haven't found anything better than my BlueChip and don't believe I ever will. My pick search is over!

----------


## JeffD

> When you can spend thousand of dollars on a well made instrument, $35. isn't bad at all!


There it is.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Got my Blue Chip TAD60-1R today. I really like it. I gives me great tone and response. It's the same size (almost exactly) as my Wegan TF-140. The rounded corner is actually my favorite part. It gives a perfect balance of attack and softness. I'll still use the Dawg for softer feeling songs, but the BC will be the main one for my mando and Gibson. It doesn't sound a whole lot different on the Fender, definitly not the overdrive, but for clean blues, I like it. Especially with my heavy strings. I wonder if Stevie Ray woulda liked this pick...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Eric Platt

Another one who may be a quick "convert".  My TAD1R arrived today.  Now, have only done one tune each on mando and one of my guitars.  But, my oh my  :Disbelief:   Had been a Red Bear user for a number of years.  This is different.  But better for my playing style.  Or complete lack thereof.  Like others have mentioned, it slides off the string nice and easy. 

Biggest surprise was the extra volume out of the guitar.  Just played normally.  However, it seemed like there was more output.

Suitably, and totally, impressed.

----------


## Skittle

Make sure to catch Matthew Goins at the IBMA in Nashville. He will have a load of picks with him along with his new designed Banjo thumbpicks. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Skittle

Sorry not the IBMA...........SPGMA at the Sheraton Hotel this weekend.

----------


## Dave Schimming

Updated review after one week with a Blue Chip - Pick stays put in between my fingers, better than Golden Gates & Dawg picks. The beveled edge allows you to cleanly pick through the strings. Single notes picked,  particularly down the neck, seem clearer and better defined. My wife found me a ring box to keep it in to help from losing it.

----------


## mandolirius

<My wife found me a ring box to keep it in to help from losing it.>

I don't understand why this is a problem for so many people. I just stick it in the strings. The pick can only be in two places - in my hand or in the strings. Haven't lost a pick in years.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I don't understand why this is a problem for so many people. I just stick it in the strings. The pick can only be in two places - in my hand or in the strings. Haven't lost a pick in years.


Seems simple enough to me.  I'm too lazy to put it anywhere else.  :Grin:

----------


## Michael Cameron

Anybody get to meet Matthew Goins at SPGMA ?

I see he has added thumb picks to the line up.

My TAD-3R 60 is lonely. I want to try the TPR-60 next.

Maybe I COULD learn to use a thumb-pick...

Keep those Blue Chips clean boys and girls! Wash,rinse,repeat. Blow dry or throw it in clothes dryer(no fabric softener).

Keep BC away from pets!   Unless you prefer a textured surface. (I don't). 

 :Whistling:

----------


## David Back

Long time reader first time writer. Thought it was only fitting it be on this post. Got my TAD1-R 50 today and played for about 3 hours so far all good. I never bought a pick before and was just using whatever I got with purchases. I bought this one in hopes that I would see a difference in feel and sound . Mission accomplished I like it my pick search has started and ended. I wish I would have been this lucky with mandolins. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> <My wife found me a ring box to keep it in to help from losing it.>
> 
> I don't understand why this is a problem for so many people. I just stick it in the strings. The pick can only be in two places - in my hand or in the strings. Haven't lost a pick in years.


Well, when you have more than one mandolin you either get a pick for each one or the pick is always with the other mandolin.

I have a gig bag that I use nomatter which instrument I play, and I keep my picks in there, with my tuner, my metronome, my capo, my..... .. .. ..

----------


## f5loar

I got in a picking session with Danny Roberts on the Grasscals bus last week and I must say there is nothing finer then 2 Loars being picked with 2 BlueChips.  Danny uses the 50 and I use the 40.  I could tell how clean sounding his notes were when sitting that close to him.  No doubt he is a true believer as am I.  Also good to hear Skip Kelley has come over to the blue side.

----------


## Michael Cameron

The BC helps me to be much more efficient. I can play passages more smoothly,faster;and,play longer without tiring so quickly.

I can't use any other pick now. Feels like such a struggle compared to the BC.

----------


## woodwizard

What can I say that hasn't already been said! I love my TPR60!!!!

----------


## sgarrity

I'm having a love/hate relationship with mine.  I have a TPR 50 and I love it on guitar.  I've played mandolin with a Wegen 1.5mm mando pick for 4-5 years now and am having one heckuva time trying to switch over to the pointier TPR.  I just get it hung up in the strings and can't play as clean or as fast.  I do love the way it feels in my hand and the way it glides off the strings.  And it is nice ot have one pick for guitar and mando.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Sean, it's possible to shape the tip with sandpaper and then polish it. It works well, I did it with a TAD 60 to get rid of the  tip and the bevel.

----------


## John in Randolph NJ

I got my Blue Chip TAD50-1R Monday. It's certainly a good pick. However, after a couple days of playing a lot, I went back to my Dunlop Tortex Triangle Purple 1.14mm. The Dunlop simply sounds better on the higher strings. The Blue Chip is too thin sounding as I get into the higher registers, even when using the rounded corner of the pick. Is there a way to correct this? Buffing down the edge or something? The edge is a bit sharp. If buffing would help, what would I use (I'm not the handiest person in the world)?

What I love about the Blue Chip is that it doesn't slip or turn as you're playing. If the Tortex had that feature it would be the perfect mandolin pick.

----------


## John in Randolph NJ

> Sean, it's possible to shape the tip with sandpaper and then polish it. It works well, I did it with a TAD 60 to get rid of the  tip and the bevel.


Can you explain how you sanded it (what kind of sand paper, etc.)? Also, how do you polish it? I have similar complaints about my TAD50-1R as do you.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Also good to hear Skip Kelley has come over to the blue side.


Tom, Some go over to the "Dark Side"; I have gone to the "Blue Side" :Grin:

----------


## Skittle

Hey folks.........Matthew will be set up today and tomorrow with plenty of Bluechip picks at the Spartenburg, SC guitar show at the expo center off I-26 at the New Cut Rd exit 17 from about 10am to 5pm, this is a killer show with old Martins, Gibsons, etc. .......and yes mandolins!! If you live in this area it will be a great time to see and meet the BlueChip pick founder and maker and see some great instruments and do some pickin!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandolinjim

I just bought a blue chip from Matthew today at the SC Guitar Show. I would not normally spend $35 on a pick, but this thing made my other picks feel like gravel.  I couldn't put it down!  I've played with Clayton, Dunlop Tortex, Dunlop Rhino and Dawg picks, but this blue chip is unreal.  You can't imagine the difference - you have to try it to appreciate it.

----------


## Glassweb

ok gang, i broke down and bought a bluechip tad501r... just arrived today. i've been using a redbear style c heavy for about a year now... the bluechip tad is just slightly larger than the redbear style c and does indeed feel good in the hand. however, i've got to admit that i slightly prefer the organic feel of the tortis material in my hand. perhaps the overall grip is a bit better with the bluechip. tonally i find them quite different... the bluechip produces a very even and smooth sound with great volume whereas the redbear gives me a punchier, throatier tone... more "natural" sounding if that makes any sense. and yes, the bluechip seems to glide over the strings with hardly any pick noise. i don't know, it's kind of a toss up... when all is said and done though, at this point i think the redbear wins on overall tonal quality. and it's $15 bucks less. i've played them all and for me, tortis and bluechip are the state of the art for flatpickers. back to putting the bluechip through its paces... will check in again later... thanks to all previous posters for pushing me into the water!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

OK, I got one also at the SC guitar show.  They are in my opinion fantastic.  It sounds as good or better than tortoise and has a lubricated slippery feel on the strings.  I got the larger triangle in the thinner 40 or 50 thousands thickness.  Dad also got one of the thumb picks and he really likes it.  A bit pricey, but worth it in my opinion.  My only gripe and this has nothing to do with the pick itself is that I promised myself that I would never again get acclimated to a single pick, so I guess I'll have to get a pocket full of them to maintain that posture that I adopted when I went away from tortoise many years ago.  Thanks Matthew for your efforts

----------


## Glassweb

yep Darryl, i'm liking mine more and more and think i'll be moving over to the blue side... what impresses me most is the versatility of this material - it does everything so damn well!

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Oh my, I must have a defective Blue Chip, I can see signs of wear after only two months of heavy pickin'. I wonder if Matt will give me my money back...... not.  :Smile:  He would have to pry it from my cold stiff fingers. 

Joe

----------


## scottie b

i bought one at spbgma after a friend let me try one ,then showed us how great they played anb sounded. i would like to know why you would be so negative about the price but give 2,ooo to 200,00 for a mandolin? don't knock it till you try it. (p.s. sorry to hear about your dad kevin.God bless.)

----------


## Kevin K

Scottie,
Glad you like your BlueChip.  SPBGMA was fun, just not enough hours in the day.
Thanks for the comment about Dad.  I'm gonna miss him!

----------


## man dough nollij

I'm a big BC fan, though a noob player. I try to orient mine so that the "BlueChip 60" is right side up to the mandolin. It appears to be beveled the same on all three tips (I think this one is a TAD 60). 

Do you other BC pickers pay any attention to how the pick is oriented? It just occurred to me that it would perform the same if I paid no attention to how it was oriented...


Eh?   :Confused:

----------


## Miked

> I'm a big BC fan, though a noob player. I try to orient mine so that the "BlueChip 60" is right side up to the mandolin. It appears to be beveled the same on all three tips (I think this one is a TAD 60). 
> 
> Do you other BC pickers pay any attention to how the pick is oriented? It just occurred to me that it would perform the same if I paid no attention to how it was oriented...
> 
> 
> Eh?


Just out of habit, I typically have it oriented the same way you do.  I like knowing that if my TPR50 rotates (which it rarely does), the other corners will perform the same.  Nice design!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

I like the traiangular design, of BC, Red Bear, any pick really, because of the three way symmetry. You get three points to wear out.

----------


## sgarrity

I broke down over the weekend and ordered two more.  I have a TPR50 which isn't quite thick enough for mandolin but it's too thick for guitar.  So I ordered a TPR40 and a TPR60.  Looking forward to seeing how those work out!

----------


## woodwizard

> I broke down over the weekend and ordered two more.  I have a TPR50 which isn't quite thick enough for mandolin but it's too thick for guitar.  So I ordered a TPR40 and a TPR60.  Looking forward to seeing how those work out!


I think you'll like the TPR60 ... It's the best pick I've ever used. I'm thinking about ordering another and sense the TPR60 seems to be perfect for my pickin' style it will most likely be another TPR60. It's a little too heavy for my guitar tho. I bet the TPR40 would be just about right for a guitar. I'm using a Wegen for guitar at this time.

----------


## miked500

Well, I just placed my order for the TP60. I like my Wegen 140, but the holes actually hurt my finger, and I like the point on the Dunlop 208s... I'm still searching, hopefully this $38 purchase will end my search!!

----------


## sgarrity

Got my picks today.  He certainly ships them out fast!

I'm really liking the 40 for guitar.  But the 60 on mandolin.......It's a lot better than the 50 was.  But I'm having a hard time giving up my Wegen mando pick.  They sound very similar, with the BC being slightly brighter and louder.  I think I just need to play with nothin' but the BC for about two solid weeks and get used to it.  They do glide off the strings!

----------


## Rob Gerety

I'm curious about the 40 for guitar. I have a 50 that I like for mando.  I use it some on guitar but for my taste it is just a bit muted - not bright enough.  Do you find that the 40 is brighter than the 60 on guitar?  I'm beginning to think that I might want to end up with a 40 for guitar and a 60 for mando.

----------


## sgarrity

I like the 40 a LOT better than the 50 on guitar.  Like you said, the 50 was just a bit muted.  The 40 is a touch brighter and louder and it just feels better.  If it's good enough for Jack Lawrence, it'll work for me!!

I'm still getting used to the 60 on mando.  Another week or two of using it exclusively and I think I'll love it.  I think I'll keep my 50 as a back up just in case I lose one of the other two.  It does an ok job on both guitar and mando, but the 40 and 60 just work that much better!

----------


## man dough nollij

I had my first close call with losing my BC! I religiously put my TAD60 between the strings of my (only) mandolin when I put it to bed for the night. I took it out of the case when I got home from work today-- no BC! I looked all around my desk, in the case, etc. Nowhere! 

I sometimes set my pick on top of my laptop when I'm tri-tasking (watching the "news", surfing the Cafe, and playing). It wasn't there. 

I looked in the case pocket, and there was my backup, a TPR60 (I think...). I don't like it as well-- just too little. I picked a little with the TPR, and set it down on the laptop. I thought "hey, maybe the TAD got UNDER the laptop somehow!". I lifted it up to look underneath. The slippery TPR slipped off the laptop, and landed on the floor. It made a very distinct sound though-- it landed right on top of the TAD at my feet! 

Woo Hoo! (Close call!) :Grin:

----------


## Hohner Mando Abe

> I have used all kinds of picks, original shells, Tortis, and other composites of materials...........but these new Blue Chips are extrodinary and outstanding in tone, playability and speed. Call Matthew Goins at 865-803-9442 or check out his website at www.bluechippick.net. Danny Roberts that plays with the Grascals, absolutely loves them and Paul Williams is using them. These things show hardly no wear after a long period of use.


Thanks for posting this advice. I'm a newbie here. I have been using
*Brain*  picks because they are cheep, but mostly because they have dimples to allow for a soft grip on tremolo playing. I use the .46 for lighter playing &    .51 for more aggresive style. What do the Bluechip offer for a learner. I have also used a small piece of double sided ( carpet )tape on picks to keep them from turning, & also allows a light grip for tremolo. Any Advice for pick selection?? I play mostly gospel/bluegrass. Thank you.

----------


## kyblue

I keep trying my Blue Chip pick, hoping to decide it's not the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.  But, every time, I keep coming back to the conclusion... this is the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.

Wish I hadn't lost my Tortis!

Paula

p.s. so far have just tried on guitar, need to get the dola out I guess.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I'm kind of the same as you, Shaun. I always played exclusively with the Wegen M150 before I got my Blue Chip. I kind of go back and forth between the two now and probably give more playing time to the Wegen just because I'm used to the shape. I think I prefer the BC's tone. I should probably hang the Wegen up for good.

----------


## man dough nollij

Another panic. I took my Eastman 505 out of the case to plink around tonight, and the BC was nowhere to be seen. Not on the strings (where it belongs) desk, not on the floor... Aargh! I took the other smaller BC out, but was hoping to find the TAD 60. Played with the little one (TPC 60?) for a while, but there just wasn't enough to hold on to. When I was trying to adapt my grip to the little tri-pointer, I found the TAD hiding among some litter on my desk! 

Back in heaven. Nothing like it.

----------


## JeffD

> I keep trying my Blue Chip pick, hoping to decide it's not the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.  But, every time, I keep coming back to the conclusion... this is the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.
> 
> Wish I hadn't lost my Tortis!
> 
> Paula
> 
> p.s. so far have just tried on guitar, need to get the dola out I guess.


Yes, the pick one may find wonderful for mandolin may not be what works with the guitar.

But even if it turns out that that the BC was a dumb decision for you - now you know. You bought knowledge. And you can undoubtedly sell or trade your BC for something you prefer.

----------


## Benski

My quest for picking nirvana led me from the old style Dawgs (nice thickness, soft and deeper sound, but at the expense of "bite") to the Golden Gates (nice but too small) to the JazzMando's 
(1.5 mm) which are my favorite so far. Curious about all the BC fuss, I ordered a TAD-60 which proved definitely slick and volume-producing, but unfortunately made my normally very sweet sounding Goldrush just too harsh and leaning towards the more treble overtones, at least to my ears, compared to the JazzMando's. So....after a very pleasant email exchange with Matt Goins, I sent the TAD-60 back to him yesterday to exchange for a TPR-60, my thinking being that the rounded corners on the TPR might soften things up. Stay tuned...story at 11..........

----------


## foldedpath

> Yes, the pick one may find wonderful for mandolin may not be what works with the guitar.


I've found a sort of happy medium there, using the same pick on guitar and mandolin. I use the rounded shoulder edge on mandolin for a thicker, meatier attack, and switch to the pointy end on guitar (and OM), where I want more treble to emphasize the strum. Lately that's been with a TAD40-1R. I'm slowly getting used to the larger size, after using a standard Fender heavy guitar pick. 

For mandolin, I've also been experimenting with rotating a pick to play on the shoulder for melody lines, and back to the pointy tip for rhythm chording and chops. Not sure I'll stick with it though. It's probably a good way to make sure I'll drop the pick in the middle of a tune.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

> My quest for picking nirvana led me from the old style Dawgs (nice thickness, soft and deeper sound, but at the expense of "bite") to the Golden Gates (nice but too small) to the JazzMando's 
> (1.5 mm) which are my favorite so far. Curious about all the BC fuss, I ordered a TAD-60 which proved definitely slick and volume-producing, but unfortunately made my normally very sweet sounding Goldrush just too harsh and leaning towards the more treble overtones, at least to my ears, compared to the JazzMando's.


That sounds very similar to my findings with the TAD60.  I really like the 1.5mm ProPlec (Jazz Mando) as well, and the price is right!

----------


## Paul Statman

I found the TAD60-1R to be the one for me. I started with the TAD50, but the slightly thicker 1-R seems to be that bit warmer on the round corner.

----------


## Benski

Well, kids...the jury is back...just got the TPR-60, which Matt graciously exchanged for the TAD-60 I sent back, and boy is it nice! A tiny bit brighter than the mellow JazzMando's but - holy smokes - does it goose up the speed on your right hand!!! Its like having the turbo kick in! Seems to add a nice bit of volume, too. As insane as this sounds, I'm shooting another check to BCP for a second one...but that's after I go play some more mando...... :Mandosmiley: 

Matt, if you're reading this: thanks for the quick turnaround and excellent customer service. Your product is everything its cracked up to be. Congrats and cheers! Benski

----------


## WJF

Got mine today - two TAD-501R's and I am absolutely beyond thrilled with them! Like so many here, I've tried pretty much every pick known to man ... used to use tortoise shell for a while but the up-keep was never much fun. I've been using a Wegen for the past few years and have been happy enough with it but there was something about it that I could never quite put my finger on that still didn't feel 'perfect'. 

In just a few hours of playing with my BlueChip I know that my search for the perfect pick is over. I like everything about them. Some may fuss about the cost but how do you put a price tag on a pick that makes getting the tone that you work so hard for so many years to develop a completely effortless proposition?! I'd pay twice what he's asking for them!!

The only downside is that now between my Lawrence Smart mandolin and this BlueChip pick, I have no excuses left to cover anything in playing!  ... Guess I'd better stop typing this post and go practice!!!  :-)

----------


## Glassweb

Matt is a superb guy to deal with... absolutely the best. I'm loving my TAD 50 and TAD 50 1R... these seem to help me do everything I want both on mandolin and mandola.

----------


## Carolie

I've seen people on this thread comment that $35 is too much to spend on a pick.

My husband and I are into high end stereo equipment as our other hobby. We can't afford the super high end stuff like patchcords and speaker cables at $6,000+, but that is the pricing structure for "the best." My husband has been looking for a Bendix 6385 tube for years and if he ever finds one, he'll have to pay $150+ for it. I've seen it as high as $400.

Most other hobbies (take photography) are much more expensive than playing a mandolin and buying accessories. $75 for a tone gard and $35 for a pick.

Doesn't seem so bad to me.

Carolyn

----------


## Paul Statman

These musical instruments are an art of humanity. Very few natural resources are used to make a mandolin. Lots of man hours.  Is this not worth so much more than audio gear built by automated machines and sucking up the planet's valuable resources, only to end up one day as toxic waste?
_ Gene R._

----------


## Miked

> Most other hobbies (take photography) are much more expensive than playing a mandolin and buying accessories. $75 for a tone gard and $35 for a pick.
> 
> Doesn't seem so bad to me.


A very logical deduction. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Doesn't seem so bad to me.
> 
> Carolyn


This is one of those things that is relative to your personal economic power.  For someone who has to scrimp and save to buy a decent low end mandolin the thought of spending $35 on a pick is totally ridiculous.  You can buy enough perfectly good picks to last a lifetime for $35.  No one will ever know that you are using a $1.50 pick if you can play well.  The best player I know uses cheap pics and he can play circles around most people. We do need to keep in mind that everyone has different priorities in life.  If money is no object sure - by all means - get what you want and enjoy it.

Of course, bear in mind, I own a Blue Chip pick and I like it a lot.  So whatever flips your switch I guess.

----------


## Steve G

Plunge! TPR60 on order.

----------


## Barb Friedland

I have had the CT55 for several days now and really like it. Great tone, terrific speed. I played a gig with it for the first time yesterday and can''t say enough good things about it.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I broke down over the weekend and ordered two more.  I have a TPR50 which isn't quite thick enough for mandolin but it's too thick for guitar.  So I ordered a TPR40 and a TPR60.  Looking forward to seeing how those work out!


Shaun now that I KNOW you have a bunch of BC picks I will be scouring the floor at every jam I see you at for free picks! LOL!   :Grin:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I keep trying my Blue Chip pick, hoping to decide it's not the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.  But, every time, I keep coming back to the conclusion... this is the dumbest thing I've ever ordered.
> 
> Wish I hadn't lost my Tortis!
> 
> Paula
> 
> p.s. so far have just tried on guitar, need to get the dola out I guess.


send it to me Paula I'll give you $19 dollars for it. You can get half of your money back! LOL!  :Grin:

----------


## JeffD

> I
> 
> p.s. so far have just tried on guitar, need to get the dola out I guess.


Here is a thought. I know that I don't prefer my BC pick on my tenor guitar. Its, OK, but nothing special. My preference on the tenor is a Dugain horn pick, which is terrible on the mandolin, absolutely terrible.

So some picks are apparently less appropriate for some instruments.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Here is a thought. I know that I don't prefer my BC pick on my tenor guitar. Its, OK, but nothing special. My preference on the tenor is a Dugain horn pick, which is terrible on the mandolin, absolutely terrible.
> 
> So some picks are apparently less appropriate for some instruments.


There you have it, folks - You pays yer money, and you takes yer pick.. :Whistling:

----------


## Steve G

I'll really get to try out my new TPR60 at a solo gig tomorrow night on guitar and mandolin. I don't use it for guitar, just mando. It sounds bright to me with the speed bevel as I kind of expected.  The trade off might be worth it though I found out about half way through the first tune right out of the envelope. What a nice pick I have to say. I may send it back for a regular bevel though. Anyone that uses one with a regular bevel, I'd appreciate some feed back. I do like the way it glides off the strings and I wonder if I would feel the same way with a regular bevel.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I may send it back for a regular bevel though. Anyone that uses one with a regular bevel, I'd appreciate some feed back. I do like the way it glides off the strings and I wonder if I would feel the same way with a regular bevel.


 :Disbelief:  What's this 'regular bevel' then, Steve? I'm unaware of any but lefty and righty bevel options.

----------


## Steve G

You are right maybe there aren't any other options. I'll check that one out. In the mean time I don't think I'll be going back to my old TS pick any time soon.

----------


## gregjones

I didn't see any choices on the Blue Chip site except RH or LH bevels.

Red Bear offers those plus a standard bevel.  I guess that might be a smooth evenly rounded edge.  Not sure though, my Red Bears and my Blue Chip are left handed.

Although I play right handed. :Confused: 

I have a V-Pick Tremelo that has a nice, smooth rounded edge.  It works great.  I can't tell a lot of difference between it and those that are beveled.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I can't remember if I posted this to this thread earlier but it is easy to sand down the bevel on them. I bought a TAD 60 before the factory made the rounded tip, and sanded down one tip to my preference.

----------


## Steve G

After performing with it last night I think I'll keep it the way it is. I was amazed at how nicely this comes off the strings especially on triplets. I found I could slightly reduce the brightness by changing the angle just a bit. I had a great monitor so I could really hear any adjustment. I like it a lot. Me and my TPR60 are clearly on our "honeymoon." We'll see in a couple of months. I felt this way when the Wegan m150 came out. Then one day I woke up and the pick was useless. Then I went back to it two years later. But as for "pick refreshment", this one's out of the park. Worth 38? Definitely, IMHO. The quality is all here. It doesn't move around and it doesn't sound clunky up the neck either. And no scratchy sound which is something that can really bother you over the monitors when your on a mic. And yes, it was in the mailbox in two days. Class.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

I've been exclusively using the same TPR 60 (the only BC I have) since January...last week I set it on my desk and after a bit, I set a post-it note down on top of the BC without realizing it, picked the note up and moved it  while talking on the phone.  Pick stuck to the back and moved with the note. A little later I go for my pick and it ain't there.  :Frown:  

No big deal, I have plenty of other picks, so I start teaching the days lessons and ALL I can think about is This Is Not My BC!  Finished teaching and spent an hour and a half looking for my pick...panic starting to set in...what if I don't find it before my gig tonight?!?  :Crying: 

Wife comes home and finds me going through the laundry, scouring the floors,
looking under chair/sofa cushions...pretty much freaking out at this point.  :Mad: 

Wife picks up post-it note and pick drops to the floor... :Redface: 

Next morning I'm on the phone with Mathew, more TPR 60's on the way.

I knew I liked the pick, but now I have a clearer understanding of How Much I Like These Picks!!!  

Thanks Matthew  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## hank

I was perfectly happy with my big Tortis picks but couldn't resist the claim of no pick tick.  I used to play with a Tad size and shape pick so I decided to give the CT-55 a try.  I really like it but the pick tick is still there, a little quieter though.  This pick can move a lot faster than I can and I like the sticky feel and resistance to rotation.  I can't help but remember Steve Martins glasses on "The Jerk".  Toxic pick syndrome?  :Whistling:

----------


## Adam McKillip

Well... Just placed an order for a CT55. And a new Red Bear Tuff Tone pick. http://redbeartrading.com/tufftonepicks.html I'm as little excited. But I'll feel like a traitor to my Red Bear.  :Laughing:

----------


## Skip Kelley

I love my BlueChip; I can't use anything else!

----------


## sgarrity

I'm now 100% hooked on them.  I haven't played with anything else in months now.  The TPR60 is THE mandolin pick IMHO!

----------


## Paul Statman

> I'm now 100% hooked on them.  I haven't played with anything else in months now.  The TPR60 is THE mandolin pick IMHO!


I've been using a TAD1R60, but as I only use the 1R bit, I'm thinking I should probably have bought the TPR60. Even though it's a bit smaller, I'd get to use the other 66.66r% of the picking surfaces! I might have to drop some more bills on another one (bugger-bugger-bugger)..

----------


## 300win

Again I say, best pick I've ever had bar none !  I will surely be getting at least two more, another for mandolin, another for guitar, want to bank against the tragedy of losing one, because it does not look like they will ever wear out. Best $38 I ever spent on a single item for an instrument !

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> I've been using a TAD1R60, but as I only use the 1R bit, I'm thinking I should probably have bought the TPR60. Even though it's a bit smaller, I'd get to use the other 66.66r% of the picking surfaces! I might have to drop some more bills on another one, now..(bugger-bugger-bugger)..


I have 2 TAD601R's and love 'em! I use the 1R for mando, and the others for Octave Mando, and Guitar.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

> The TPR60 is THE mandolin pick IMHO!


Agreed.

----------


## Paul Statman

> The TPR60 is THE mandolin pick IMHO!


I wish I'd known that two BlueChips ago!  :Redface:

----------


## JeffD

> This is one of those things that is relative to your personal economic power.  For someone who has to scrimp and save to buy a decent low end mandolin the thought of spending $35 on a pick is totally ridiculous. .


My opinion, the $35 spent on the pick makes the decent low end mandolin sound much more than $35 better. 

Decent low end mandolin + professional set up + BC pick = a much more expensive sound

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

I finally got to meet Matthew Goins this past week in Morganton, NC and chat with him a while. He had a booth set up with ALL his picks for sale, but without the shipping price tacked on.  Super nice guy!  I bought my 1st BC from him a year and a half back and now I'm up to 5.  Just picked up the CT55 and it's got a more pronounced bevel and brings out a little more volume than my TPR 50's.  I guess I'm starting another collection.

----------


## D C Blood

I put this on the earlier thread, so I'll repeat it on this one.  I ordered my Blue Chip yesterday about 2:30pm, had it this afternoon at 1:00.  Amazing, and so is the pick.  Great pick, great service...thanks, Matt. :Laughing:

----------


## George R. Lane

D C Blood,
I have to agree, got my pick the next day.
Called Mr. Goins and thanked him for his great pick. It made both of my Weber's,  Vintage A and a Maple Gallatin, sound alive. Clearer notes and louder. WOW! What a pick. I will be ordering another TAD50-1R.

----------


## Paul Statman

Just got a TPR60 to add to my TAD1R60. Loving them both.

----------


## JeffD

> This is one of those things that is relative to your personal economic power.  For someone who has to scrimp and save to buy a decent low end mandolin the thought of spending $35 on a pick is totally ridiculous..



This is what I get confused about. (Not that I need to understand other folks spending patterns.)

I have gone through pretty scratchy periods in my life. I was at point where spending or not spending $35 was large thing.  I was working two jobs etc., and yada yada, and my priorities were which bills to pay in which order. At that point the idea of purchasing a mandolin was fun to fantasize about but not to be taken seriously. I couldn't even consider it.

So the very act of purchasing a mandolin (assuming it is a rational decision of course) says that you have some amount of disposable, or at least discretionary funds.  If the difference between spending $300 on a bargain basement starter manolin, and spending $335 total to include a pick that makes it sound that much better, if that incremental difference is significant, the original purchase is ill advised. I would think.  :Confused: 


The real issue, I think, is that we are used to spending pocket change for picks. And the transition to a higher end pick way of thinking is just irksome.

Yea we'll spend an extra 30 to 50% to get a mandolin with a scroll, but the pick better not cost more than pocket change.  :Disbelief: 


But I notice that my answering machine is not filled with people asking me how they should spend their money, so I'll go back to playing scales in third position.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Charley wild

I just added up the number of posts on these two "Blue Chip" threads. I won't even tell you the total! Got to be the most posts about a subject since I've been aboard anyway. Haven't we all got something better to do? I know I have! I hereby pledge that this is my last post on Blue Chip picks forever! :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

But what about your favorite movie?   :Laughing:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Well I have had my BC pick about 2 months now. I have used it in every kind of musical situation imagined at gigs, jams, open mic night, hot and humid and cold in A/C and at plenty of practice and I gotta say I like this pick. 

It eerily sticks to my fingers and yet it is as hard and slick as glass. When it started to get a little hard to hold Bucket on here told me to wash it with soap and water and it was again tacky like the first day I got it.

It glides through the strings very easy and as a result I think it improves my playing a tiny bit.

Well now that I have given BC picks my stamp of approval that and a dime will not even get you a decent cup of coffee but that's OK I am seriously thinking about buying another one as a spare. AMAZING! LOL!

----------


## fatt-dad

Funny, I read the first few pages of this thread and it was all like, "$35.00, that's crazy!"  I read the last page of this thread and folks are talking about buying another, the benefits of cleaning them with soapy water and the like.

I used to smoke $35.00 a week.  Maybe now I'll  buy an expensive mandolin pick.  Just not sure which one would be closest to my Ultex 1.14 - maybe the 50 (i.e., the 1.14 would be a 45).  Anybody try the Theile pick?

f-d

----------


## gregjones

> Anybody try the Theile pick?


Look Here

 :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Gunning

After becoming annoyed that my motley crew of Wegens for guitar and mandolin had become somewhat worn, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a CT55 for mandolin and a TAD40 for guitar.  We'll see how they work out.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I used to smoke $35.00 a week.  
> f-d


Well that explains everything FD!!!   :Laughing: 

Get one Carl you know you want to! Never in a million years did I ever think I would buy a $38.00 (with shipping!) pick but I did! 

It really is a pretty nice pick.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## terzinator

Hey, F-D! 

You've probably seen the UMGF thread on these picks in the tech section. Just as lively as this one!

I bought one of these picks for my guitar a few months ago (TD-50, I think), and I love it. Just ordered a TPR-60 for my mandolin.

It's great on my guitar; I think I play more smoothly and crisply. But on Mandolin, it's insanely better. Especially with regard to tone. Give it a try... I think they give you 30 days to send it back if you don't love it.

My biggest fear is losing it, but I've had the other one for nearly four months, and I haven't lost it yet! Misplaced it for a few hours last weekend, though. Don't want to go through that again! 

-Chris
(cb00ne on the UMGF)

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . bunch of enablers!

(I still want a cigar, but am trying to be disiplined.)

At least I got my mandolin collection under control.

f-d

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> . . . bunch of enablers!
> 
> (I still want a cigar, but am trying to be disiplined.)
> 
> 
> f-d



OH you were talking about cigars??  :Laughing:

----------


## mando on the side

So I recently bought a bluechip CT-55 (TAD) and a TAD 50. At first, I wasn't wowed by them. But after a week and a half of playing 3 hours a day, WOW!

The 55 has great tone, but the "speed bevel" doesn't get the articulation the 50 has, and the 50's tone is negligably different. But what I really noticed was that my mandolin has actually opened up quite a bit more, even after 3 years of playing at least 7 hours a week. I used to use Wegens, but they  weren't as loud and were a bit "shallow" after comparing them to the BCs. 

Do y'all believe that using different picks on an instrument will "open up" a broader range of tone?

----------


## Kevin K

Yes

----------


## Jill McAuley

I just got a Blue Chip TD35 - they're the teardrop shaped ones, .89 thickness. I prefer lighter picks for playing irish trad stuff and up to now have been using the Ultra Light medium sized V-Picks.  I'm using the rounded shoulder end of the Blue Chip, not the pointy end. I've only put a few hours in on it so far but I gotta say I'm impressed.  It glides over the strings almost effortlessly. I think there's definitely an improvement in tone, bright yet very smooth sounding. I'm planning on putting in a good few hours of playing this weekend so it'll get a proper workout, but if first impressions are anything to go by, this one is a keeper and well worth the $$.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mandoviol

How do these picks compare to the Wegen M100?  I got a set of them in April and have really loved playing with them.  Anyone else here used either?  Just curious...especially because the Blue Chip TP1R looks a lot like the M100, which is also extremely tough (and costs half the price for three).

----------


## Mike Bunting

You'll probably find the info you want if you read the two or so years of posts on the subject.

----------


## James P

I used a TPR-60 for abt three months before giving it to a fellow mandolineer.  I loved the feel of the Bluechips, but the tone was brighter than I care for and I've gone back to using Wegen M150s.

----------


## JeffD

> (and costs half the price for three).


 :Crying:   I give up. I just give up.  :Grin:   :Crying:

----------


## H.P.

Just got a TPR50 and am amazed at how good my Weber sounds. Thought a $38 pick might be akin to the old "National Secret Bass Method", but I was wrong.

----------


## chasgrav

I'm another converted skeptic.  My TPR-60 is the best pick I've ever used, and is worth its price.  Who'd a thunk it?

----------


## fernmando

I use a TPR60, and love it for mando. It feels clunky on guitar, though. My former mando pick (Wegen) seems to be a much better guitar pick. I'd like to try a BlueChip with the more pronounced bevel of the Wegen. Tried the Thile, hated it.

----------


## dburtnett

I use a TD35 on my tenor guitar... love it.

----------


## Skittle

Howz you'ins Bluechips so far? Have been playing with mine over a year and a half and barely any wear at all!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Howz you'ins Bluechips so far? Have been playing with mine over a year and a half and barely any wear at all!!


Same here.

----------


## wadeyankey

Using mine for at least a year, she looks brand new.

----------


## Glassweb

will last forever... longer than me, that's for sure!  :Wink:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Mine looks brand new still and I do a couple of hours of playing with it each day!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Skip Kelley

After a year and a half, mine still looks new as well! I had settled on a style of pick that was no longer available and after about 3 months the pick was wore out to the point I just couldn't use it any more. I was stressing because I knew I was going to run out of those picks! Not so with my BC! Thanks Matt!!

----------


## GTG

Well, thought I'd share my experience too on the Collings - tried the TPR-60 and Thile (TAD55), and have to say that they are very bright. Love the feel, low pick noise, high volume and quick action on the strings. Dislike the overly bright sound of the TPR. The TAD55 is very nice, though, although pointy enough that it won't be my choice for tunes with lots of tremolo. 

I think using both my Red Bear Mondo Heavy for darker tone and tremolo, and the TAD55 for quicker and brighter tunes will be a nice combination.

----------


## mandomania7923

I got my first Bluechip at IBMA. I love it. It's my second favorite pick. But it's the easiest to play with. SO I paid 35 dollars for it. that's just a little more than 2 packs of elixirs. not a big deal if you are playing on a mandolin that's over 100 times that. and even if you aren't. its still worth it.

----------


## AlanN

After some experimentation with different Blue Chip picks, I have settled on one Matthew crafted for me, patterned after his new Jazz 50. It's the one.

Hence, I have 2 that are going unused. They are a 50 and a 60, same exact shape, which is the rounded-corners triangle. If anyone wants them, I'll trade for some mando stuff...or cash, say $55. PM if interested

----------


## buckles

Are they beveled Alan and if so which way?

----------


## Steve G

The honeymoon is over and I'm back to ProPlecs and TS. Oh Boy, it was a long one. The Bluechips are great and I've been trying really hard to deal with that "well gee whiz it sounds kinda bright but the trade-off for a maintenance free pick that handles so well is worth it." Some of you know what I'm saying here. Most of the time I loved playing with the TPR60. It made my tremolo like cream. I could do triplets in my sleep with my new Bluechip. Projection? Yup, right between the eyes of even the most piercing banjo player. Scorched 'em right were they stood and it even left a little fire there. Me and my new Bluechip were the best of friends tried and true never to part! We went everywhere together. And I thought by angling it a little more or attacking differently it might darken a bit. Three chords and the truth? Not. It's a great pick and worth every penney but for me it's just too bright.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Steve G, try rounding off one of the tips.

----------


## AlanN

> After some experimentation with different Blue Chip picks, I have settled on one Matthew crafted for me, patterned after his new Jazz 50. It's the one.
> 
> Hence, I have 2 that are going unused. They are a 50 and a 60, same exact shape, which is the rounded-corners triangle. If anyone wants them, I'll trade for some mando stuff...or cash, say $55. PM if interested


They're gone.

----------


## Steve G

> Steve G, try rounding off one of the tips.


Okay, after the new honeymoon.

----------


## Caleb

I got my TD 40 in the mail today. I spent some time comparing it to my old Fender heavy and a Wegen M100. The Wegen sounds better than the Blue Chip and the Fender, to my ear. It gives more volume and a brighter tone. The Blue Chip comes second, and the Fender last. I still like the Fender better than them all, mainly because I'm used to the feel. But I'm glad I got the Blue Chip; I would have always wondered till I pulled the trigger. 

(Shrugs)

----------


## fredfrank

I love the way Matthew will just build anything you ask of him. I had re-shaped one of my TAD60's and sent him a picture of it. Long story short, he copied it for me, and now I can't play with anything else. Actually, it's more like I don't want to play with anything else. All the things Steve G said about these picks is true, not sure why you'd want anything else. Between the Blue Chip and my Red Diamond Crusher, I'm in tone heaven!

----------


## Mike Scott

I hate this thread.  I have refused (I guess to myself) to spend $38 (including the shipping) for a pick, but sold a mandolin and have $$ in my PayPal account, so I ordered one today.  It wasn't like I was really spending any money.  I hope I like it as much as every one here does.  I already have several Wegen styles, a Red Bear and a V Pick.  I like different ones on different instruments.  Lucky for me I finger pick the guitar so I don't have to worry about that.  I'll let you all know my comments once this thing arrives.  Based on the price, I assume it comes in some kind of fancy container - right? (just kidding)  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Caleb

> i hate this thread.  I have refused (i guess to myself) to spend $38 (including the shipping):


* $39 *

----------


## goose 2

I've been through my fair share of the BC models and have settled on "THE ONE" . Its the Kenny Smith 60.  This is the closest thing to the Dawg shaped pick which I have always liked and gives the advantages of the BC picks like tone, volume, and speed.  I use it on both mandolin and guitar.

----------


## Glassweb

TAD 50 all the way. Loved the Red Bear style "C"... love this better!

----------


## Mando_Danny

I recently got a tortoise shell pick and I have to say I love it. Compared to my Fender heavy "clown barf" pick I was using before, it has a better tone to my ear. As far as playability the tortoise shell is WAY easier to play with. It seems to just glide off the strings and doesn't hang up at all. If your not a PETA fanatic and can get past what its made of I suggest trying one out. I got mine for $15 which is alot better than the $39. I don't know anything about the Blue Chip picks so I honestly can't compare them but if you are looking for something new to try out pick one up. They are a little hard to come by (for obvious reasons) but they can be found. IMHO a GREAT pick.

-Danny

----------


## Mike Snyder

Please, no. Not on Christmas.

----------


## Mike Bunting

You do know that they are illegal don't you?

----------


## majorbanjo

I love both my Blue Chips.....but right now I'm playing a Tortex 1.14 until I can find where I put my bluechips in the house.....

----------


## woodwizard

Guess a pick will or could sound different on any mandolin but I'm amazed at the mellow sweet tone I get with my TPR60 on my 'Rush. Not bright at all. No pick noise. Slides off the strings like butter. I can get a neat control of the sound playing softly or hard better than any pick I've ever owned. It's wonderful!  I've had mine for aproximately 2 years and it will diffenently last longer than me ... that is unless I loose it. Better stop... I'm sounding like an advertisement.

----------


## fredfrank

Of course, you realize, Mike, you're preaching to the choir on this thread.

----------


## fredfrank

It's hard to not get carried away with praise of these picks. I wasn't all that impressed until I took mine to a jam. The ability to get the upper hand on the volume is amazing. And then there's the ability to play with speed I didn't think I had anymore. These picks are worth what they cost.

----------


## woodwizard

> Of course, you realize, Mike, you're preaching to the choir on this thread.


Yup!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Big Joe

I've been using them with great joy for a couple years.  I lost my favorite about a year ago and replaced it last year at SPBGMA.  I found it this morning stuck under an end table.  I was happy to find it.  I don't know how we have missed it for so long.  Must have been stuck to something.  Oh well, glad to have it back.

----------


## mandolirius

Who's using what, in terms of models? I use the TAD60 with the TP60, for a softer sound.

----------


## buckles

TPR50 with no speed bevels

----------


## fredfrank

> Who's using what, in terms of models? I use the TAD60 with the TP60, for a softer sound.



I'm using a  custom TAD60 with sharper points and a knife-edge bevel. No speed bevel.

----------


## Mike Snyder

OK, I'm almost convinced. Help me out. I play a Gibson F5G, and I like a dark sound with a lot of low end thunk. My mando, however, is very mid-rangy, and can get a little shrill on the E string. I'm currently using Sam Bush strings. I,m thinking TP60-1R, as it gives me the option of the round point. I tend to play a slightly modified Wegan 150 (rounded the points a little) for fiddle tunes, or anything with quick leads, and a really fat V-pick for the dark tone and meaty chop. I,ve read the BC threads for soooo long.
You guys have worn down my resistance, but I would really like some more input. To maximize my output, before I put out.

----------


## woodwizard

I wouldn't mind having one like you discribed Mike. Just to check out the different points to see how they would make my mando sound. I've always used the more rounded picks like the dawg and wegen M150 or the redbear E. I just like the more mellow sound I get from rounder ones. That's why I prefer the TPR60. Pointed ones have seemed always to somewhat sound a little shrill for me on any mando I've played. Guess it's just what your use too. Take the plunge!

----------


## Mike Snyder

Rule of thumb; Thin picks sound thin, thick picks sound thick, rounded picks sound round, and pointy picks sound pointy.  A masterpiece of generalization and over-simplification.

----------


## hank

I bonded almost immediately with my CT55's.  I started off playing with this shape with Dunlop Stubby's but had changed to a Red Bear super thick mondo shape that helped smooth out my tremelo.  I was happy with this pick for years until I tried the CT55. The sound was a little brighter but much more clear and crisp sounding.  What sold me though was the feel and speed of the pick.  It was nothing short of amazing to me how agile this pick was.  The pick slides over the strings so easily and doesn't try to rotate so you can hold it very loose making tremelo work with the sharper points.

----------


## buckles

Mike, I think if you don't like your choice, for a short period you can trade it for a different BC pick...





> OK, I'm almost convinced. Help me out. I play a Gibson F5G, and I like a dark sound with a lot of low end thunk. My mando, however, is very mid-rangy, and can get a little shrill on the E string. I'm currently using Sam Bush strings. I,m thinking TP60-1R, as it gives me the option of the round point. I tend to play a slightly modified Wegan 150 (rounded the points a little) for fiddle tunes, or anything with quick leads, and a really fat V-pick for the dark tone and meaty chop. I,ve read the BC threads for soooo long.
> You guys have worn down my resistance, but I would really like some more input. To maximize my output, before I put out.

----------


## fredfrank

> Mike, I think if you don't like your choice, for a short period you can trade it for a different BC pick...



Very true. Matthew is so accommodating to his customers. He wants them to be happy with the product.

----------


## mandolirius

> OK, I'm almost convinced. Help me out. I play a Gibson F5G, and I like a dark sound with a lot of low end thunk. My mando, however, is very mid-rangy, and can get a little shrill on the E string. I'm currently using Sam Bush strings. I,m thinking TP60-1R, as it gives me the option of the round point. I tend to play a slightly modified Wegan 150 (rounded the points a little) for fiddle tunes, or anything with quick leads, and a really fat V-pick for the dark tone and meaty chop. I,ve read the BC threads for soooo long.
> You guys have worn down my resistance, but I would really like some more input. To maximize my output, before I put out.


Mike, my guess is that a darker sound would indicate a thicker pick, the 60 or at the very least, the 50 series. I'm also thinking rounded corners, if you can use them (I can't). Maybe the one that has one rounded corner and two regular points. TPR-1r or something like that. You could also Mathew and ask his opinion, just be prepared to talk for a while. I had one question to ask and was on the phone for 40 minutes   :Smile:

----------


## Mike Snyder

I have to really be in the  groove to get through fast passages with a round pick, although the sound is where I want to be. I have a Red Bear with the choice of three points, and use it fairly frequently. I need to find out if the BC is for me or not. I've been on the fence a long time. Thanks, guys, for letting me pick your brains.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Maybe the one that has one rounded corner and two regular points. TPR-1r or something like that.


I have this one and I like it a lot for all the reason discussed. Mine is a 50.  Perfection.

----------


## Malcolm G.

> Rule of thumb; Thin picks sound thin, thick picks sound thick, rounded picks sound round, and pointy picks sound pointy.  A masterpiece of generalization and over-simplification.


 :Laughing: 

I wholeheartedly agree.

That makes my body type thick and round. Just the way I like my music.

Using a BC 50 on just about everything.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> Rule of thumb; Thin picks sound thin, thick picks sound thick, rounded picks sound round, and pointy picks sound pointy.  A masterpiece of generalization and over-simplification.


http://jazzmando.com/tips/archives/000718.shtml

----------


## Skip Kelley

For anyone that doesn't have a BlueChip pick, you need to try it out! There isn't a better pick on this planet! No pick noise, glides easily off the strings and produces a nice fat tone; can't get any better!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jan Ellefsen

After reading this thread I ordered two Blue Chip picks, one TP 50 and one TAD 60. I was used to a Wegen that I liked very much and the TAD had the same shape as the Wegen so my guess was that the TAD would be my preferred Blue Chip pick.
 After trying them I found out I did not like the TAD 60 very much, but the TP 50 vas perfect for me. The sound, the feeling, of the TP 50 was just perfect for me, except for one thing; the tremolo was more difficult to get even than with the Wegen, but the sound was better. I liked the feeling and the sound so much that I started to think "what if I loose it? So I ordered two more TP 50, but with one rounded corner thinking about the tremolo. 

Then on a gig a couple of days later, in the middle of a break, my TP 50 disappeared somewhere in front of the stage(yes, it can happen even with a Blue Chip), but luckily somebody found it under one of the nearest tables and I got it back. The next day the two TP 50's arrived, and I was happy, but I did not like the sound of the rounded corner on the tremolo so I just had to work at the tremolo with the more pointed corners, and now I feel comfortable with it. 
I have no doubt that the Blue Chip is the best of all the picks I have tried, but I guess everyone has to find their favourite shape and thickness depending on the sound of the mando, your taste in music and your picking technique. In a perfect world you should be able to try them all before you buy one, but as you have to order them online it's a bit of a chance to get the best one just for you.

----------


## sgarrity

I just ordered a TAD40 and a TAD60.  I've been playing with the TPRs and loving them.  We;ll see how this new shape works.....

----------


## mandolirius

> I just ordered a TAD40 and a TAD60.  I've been playing with the TPRs and loving them.  We;ll see how this new shape works.....


TAD60's the one for me. I can get a more rounded, some-might-say prettier sound from the slightly smaller TP60. I might use it in a recording studio, say. But the TAD gives me a big, full sound and I can really hammer the mando with it (when I want to).

----------


## somanyrhodes

Just got the CT55. I am really diggin this thing! It really glides and has an amazing tone. It also doesn't slip out of my sweaty fingers, now that I think of it my fingers didn't sweat. The only thing I can say Is I hope I don't loose it. so, If you have the spare dough get one.

----------


## Mandoblab

Blue Chips really are a fine product, despite the price.  But I wanted to tweek the TPR60 I had been using for the past 2-3 months.  I ordered the TPR because I prefer rounded corners (like the Dawg pick).  But I really like the large surface size of the D'Andrea JazzMando.com ProPlec, or the big Fender Extra Heavy.

I was thinking that the only way to get the benefits of the Blue Chip (great speed bevel, easy slide through the strings, sticky surface) was to settle for just one rounded corner and the two points of a TAD1R.  I really did want the "gripability" that a larger pick surface offered.

So in some frustration, I emailed Matthew Goins at Blue Chip to ask if they might some day offer 3 rounded corners in a larger size.  He said, "No problem.  Just specify that you want a TAD3R in the 'Customer Comments' section of the order form."

So if any of you prefer that configuration, that's how to order it.  Mr. Goins is a very helpful fellow, with a fine product.  I'm looking for delivery in the next couple of days.

Mandoblab

----------


## Caleb

I am now Blue Chip pickless. I kept mine for a week, and while it was nice, it was not mandolin life-changing for me. I didn't break even on the sell, but I figure it cost me $9 to try one. I'm glad I did it, since I'd have always wondered about it. 

For me, the price isn't really the issue. I don't mind paying for quality, and if there is a pick that cost $100 that would help my tone and make me enjoy making better music, I'd say that's money well spent. But to me, the Blue Chip just wasn't that big a deal. It sticks well to the skin, but it honestly didn't sound that much better than a common plastic pick to me.

----------


## Jim Nollman

I'm with the ...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha... sentiment.

Most of the musicians I know are a joking, giggling bunch of people especially when they all get together. Just because we're online here, doesn't mean we have to hold our tongues about something that expresses a good deal of irony,  if not being totally awry.  Hey...$35 is a lot of money, it could buy how many sets of J-74s?  It's the same cost as a McClung which is a work of art with a lot of work put into it.  As both a working guy, and as a professional musician, I'd place any such combination of pick and price in the same camp as a $35 plate of fries, rather than a $35 gourmet dinner.

----------


## JeffD

> I'm with the ...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha... sentiment.
> 
> Most of the musicians I know are a joking, giggling bunch of people especially when they all get together. Just because we're online here, doesn't mean we have to hold our tongues about something that expresses a good deal of irony,  if not being totally awry.  Hey...$35 is a lot of money, it could buy how many sets of J-74s?  It's the same cost as a McClung which is a work of art with a lot of work put into it.  As both a working guy, and as a professional musician, I'd place any such combination of pick and price in the same camp as a $35 plate of fries, rather than a $35 gourmet dinner.


Ahh but what if you found a gormet dinner that, for whatever reason turned out to be only $35. What if the pick made enough difference in tone, equivalent in magnitude to a new set of strings.

It all depends on the relative value of tone improvement, and whether you like the particular improvement that the pick provides. The BC and some of the other "higher end" picks do the job. If one doesn't care for the job they do, thats fine, its personal taste. They do the job for me, and its a job that I would pay a lot more than $35 to get done. A lot more. Proudly.  Without irony.

I'm a working person. If things get so bad that blowing $35 for the chance of tone enhancement becomes an issue, its time for me to sell my mandolins and spend the time freed up more productively at a second job.

----------


## fredfrank

I have found that I notice the difference more when I play with others, rather than when I'm playing alone. This pick seems to allow me to cut through the rest of the jam - or band - with an ease I haven't seen with other picks.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I agree that the tone is not that much different than a regular old decent plastic pic.  But, I much prefer the way the BC feels in my hand (ie. Secure) and I like the way it feels on the strings too.  I use my BC all the time and I prefer it over the other picks I have available.

----------


## Potosimando

I've probably gone through hundreds of picks over the last fifteen years or so (endless trying out of shapes and thicknesses), trying out every synthetic and natural pick material that I could find.  Until the Blue Chip came along, TS was my  favorite, and I assumed that TS always would be the best for me.  To my ear however, the Blue Chip I have is remarkably superior to my TS (which also is very good and fortunate on an ethical level, obviously).  

I should say that I have always preferred thick and hard picks, and for all I know the thinner Blue Chips are not significantly better than regular plastic--maybe they are, maybe they aren't, I suspect thin BC's sound cleaner than other plastic (but I haven't tried a thinner BC).  I don't much like beveled edges either, having to do with how I hold the pick...how it strikes the strings from my hand.

In a nutshell, for me it simply does not get any cleaner-sounding, nor stronger, than the rounded-edge Blue Chip TP60.  Worth much, much more than the $35 to me.

----------


## mandroid

Apparently someone thinks because these things sell for $35 bucks some old Dawg pick he found in a drawer should be worth 20 each.

a commodified society.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Sitting in a recording session with the meter running is one situation that will reveal the true value of a pick in a hurry. In that environment, micro differences in equipment can result in macro differences in the final recorded sound. If a Blue Chip made the difference in that circumstance, the seeming extravagance of a $35 plectrum would pay for itself rather quickly.

----------


## J.C. Bryant

Jimminee!  I love to read all this stuff about picks.  I have had them all and at one time or another I've thought that this or that one was the very best I ever used.  I've got TS, Wegens, plastic, BC of several different types.  I really like the BC's but you know, the other day I got an older Dunlop Jazzztone 207 out and, well, I like it all over again.  I really like it and wish I could afford a BC in a 2 mm version.  Anyway, I don't know that any of this ac ually speaks to the pick itself.  What it does apeak to, is the fickle nature of my taste in picks.  All that said, I do love the tone of a BC but right now, I'm enjoying the 207's.  Go figure.....

----------


## Mike Snyder

The last 207 I bought cost 35 cents. A very good pick, I wish that they made them bigger. I'm not buying anymore expensive picks. Not this month, anyway.

----------


## Caleb

> I'm not buying anymore expensive picks.


That's me. I have got the whole "boutique pick" thing out of my system. Back to old cheap plastic for me. 
 :Coffee:

----------


## woodwizard

I'm still digging my TPR60. It's still IMHO the best pick I've ever had. I just feel really comfortable with the way it feels and the tone I get. I wish I just had one more so I could have one in each case. I've been using the wegen M150 on my A4 and the BC on the Goldrush ... I guess cause I'm too layed back to open the Goldrush case and get it. Notice I said layed back instead of lazy....  :Smile:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I've had my BC for about a year now, and it's the only one I use on the Martin. It's starting to show some wear on the bevels like the Dunlops did before the BC. Has anyone else's blue chip started to show wear? Maybe I need another for backup.  :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

I just ordered a CT55 and Mr. Goins is doing one radiused corner (a CT55-1R). I  don't quite know what to expect.  I've been pretty faithful to the dunlop large triangle in 1.14 (ultex). I figure this'll be somewhat thicker, about the same size and have the one rounded corner, which may be nice if I used it on the guitar (I don't like the dawg-style picks for the mandolin).

Regarding price:  I just look at these things as tuition.  Knowledge that keeps me interested in the world that I live (well affordable knowledge that is. . .)

f-d

----------


## tjg

fat-dad: I love the CT55.  I could afford to buy one, just can't afford to lose it. :Smile:

----------


## Matt Vuksinich

<Post removed. Please note that any further solicitation of illegal materials on the Message Board will not only be deleted, the behavior will result in the forteiture of membership privileges>

----------


## Mike Bunting

You are asking us to break the law.

----------


## Matt Vuksinich

Sorry, I suppose so.  Please disregard former post.  My apologies to all.

----------


## telcontar

I recently got my first BlueChip, a CT55, and after a few weeks with it I can understand the appeal and can _almost_ justify the price.

For the past 3 years I've been using Wegen TF140's for playing both mandolin and guitar.  The BlueChip CT55 and Wegen TF140 share the same size, shape, and thicknesses with nearly identical bevels.  Yet the BlueChip is far superior with it's sticky surface (good for sweaty hands), how smoothly it slides through the strings, and the absence of pick noise (good for solo performers like me or if you use condenser mics).

The $35.00 tag is a hard one to swallow.  If BlueChip's prices were to decrease anywhere from 6-10 dollars I'd be 100% comfortable shelling out the bills for two more tomorrow.  Regardless I do plan on buying a spare (or 2) in the future.  It feels and functions better than anything else.  I love it.

----------


## mandolirius

> I agree that the tone is not that much different than a regular old decent plastic pic.  But, I much prefer the way the BC feels in my hand (ie. Secure) and I like the way it feels on the strings too.  I use my BC all the time and I prefer it over the other picks I have available.


I've expressed this same sentiment on several BC threads. I have three of them and, in all honesty, I don't think they sound any better than a number of other picks I have. But they FEEL better. They make it easier to play, imo. And that is worth $35 to me.

----------


## fatt-dad

> I recently got my first BlueChip, a CT55, and after a few weeks with it I can understand the appeal and can _almost_ justify the price.
> 
> For the past 3 years I've been using Wegen TF140's for playing both mandolin and guitar.  The BlueChip CT55 and Wegen TF140 share the same size, shape, and thicknesses with nearly identical bevels.  Yet the BlueChip is far superior with it's sticky surface (good for sweaty hands), how smoothly it slides through the strings, and the absence of pick noise (good for solo performers like me or if you use condenser mics).
> 
> The $35.00 tag is a hard one to swallow.  If BlueChip's prices were to decrease anywhere from 6-10 dollars I'd be 100% comfortable shelling out the bills for two more tomorrow.  Regardless I do plan on buying a spare (or 2) in the future.  It feels and functions better than anything else.  I love it.


I told my wife I wanted the expensive pick that Chris Thile uses (she is actually familiar with CT from seeing/loving the Punch Brother's show).  She googled this for me and bought the Wegan for me (loving gesture).  My problem is even with the holes, I didn't like the feel in my hand (actually worse than the ultex).  They'll be returned and I ordered the CT 55.

f-d

----------


## sgarrity

So I've had the TAD40 and 60 for a few days now.  I don't care for the TAD on the mandolin.  I get to much clicking noise and the tone thins out compared to the TPR60.  But....the TAD60 works perfect on the octave mando.  I may be sending the TAD40 back and getting another TPR60.

----------


## JeffD

> The $35.00 tag is a hard one to swallow.  If BlueChip's prices were to decrease anywhere from 6-10 dollars I'd be 100% comfortable shelling out the bills for two more tomorrow.  Regardless I do plan on buying a spare (or 2) in the future.  It feels and functions better than anything else.  I love it.


What huh?  :Disbelief: 

Six dollars?

I am much more disappointed in things that don't do what they promise than I am on losing $6 on something that does.

That pick will continue to please you, at the rate of under two cents a day, for a year. After that it will please you, just as much, for many many years, for free.

I would pay an additional $6 dollars for just about anything on the off chance that it might feel and function better than anything else. 


But that is just me.

----------


## GRW3

I ordered a TAD1R 40 today now I am in anticipation mode. I have been using faux tortoise picks that were made by a company called TurtleWorks. While they were leveled 'Heavy' they are only 1 mm thick but they are plenty stiff. They do wear and I have to dress the edge on routine basis. I have a couple of Dawgs and Golden Gates and they are too thick as delivered and I have to thin the picking edge. The TAD1R looks pretty much like the way I dress my picks.

----------


## mattygeetarross

I haven't seen the Blue Chips yet. 
I've been using the Clayton Ultem Gold 1.07mm in the big rounded triangle shape for years!! They are great!  I use 'em on guitar and mandolin, and I play ALOT, hardly any wear, and I've had the same 24 picks for 3-4 years!!! :Smile:

----------


## Clamdigger

Picks, picks, picks.  Anyone know what Bill Monroe used?  Clamdigger

----------


## Jim Broyles

It is widely reported that Mr. Monroe used whatever was handy.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I was getting ready for a small gig the other day and I had no pick.  Reached in my pocket and found a quarter.  Worked good enough.

----------


## GRW3

Today I believe. A little over a week ago I noted that I had ordered one of these highly touted picks. Sure $35 is pricey for a pick but what good is a hobby if you cant indulge occasionally? I watched my mail slot every day after receiving my shipping notice. I got it yesterday afternoon  too late for my lunch time practice session. I actually waited until after a jam session to try it out last night.

I got back from the session and chilled out a while in front of the tube, catching the latest Leno-OBrien talk but all the while it sat there in the plastic bag it came in calling me. Once the jam tension abated I sat down to give it a try. As I noted in my previous post Ive been using 1mm synthetic tortoise picks of the same general size and contoured in the same fashion as the TAD-40 1R I ordered.

BlueChip says these picks sound like tortoise. Not having, or wanting, a real tortoise pick I cant vouch for that but in the initial switch from my faux tortoise pick I didnt hear any significant difference in tone. This was great because I have become very fond of that tone, enough so to live with the constant maintenance even faux tortoise requires. 

So I started playing the mandolin in earnest, tunes and songs all produced very satisfying sounds. It was in playing the tunes that I noticed a real difference. It was like I pressed an accelerator and the picking speed just went up dramatically. I had to throttle my effort to play at the speed I desired. I also noted it took less effort to get the same amount of sound out of the mandolin. It also became much easier to play double stops, so much so that I had to take care not to do it accidentally. Before the end of the session I broke out my guitar and found most of the same things to be true.

So in the middle of this effort I stopped to consider what was going on. I slowed down and concentrated on the feedback I was getting from the pick. It was a very unusual feel; while I could clearly feel the force I applied on the string it seemed there was a lack of the usual tactile feel of the pick/string interaction. Imagine pushing against a force field. This was true for both the plain and wound strings. Just to assure myself of the validity of this observation I grabbed one of my faux tortoise picks and there was clearly a great difference in the tactile feel. 

I also noted that the faux tortoise had a characteristic sound when being rubbed against the strings (particularly the wound strings) where the BlueChip pick is practically silent. This computes with many statements that it eliminates pick noise. As I read the reviews that seemed odd as ostensibly it would be impossible to strike the strings without making a noise. I now believe it is this rubbing sound, cricket chirping, that people are talking about. As I compared the two types of picks it seemed it was sort of a sibilant (s) sound hovering about the strings that disappears with the BlueChip. I wonder if anybody in the audience could hear any difference. 

But what does this have to do with the speedy aspect of the pick? Well that rubbing feel and cricket chirp come from friction. Playing depends on force being applied to the strings. The force comes from your hand using the pick to displace the strings. The amount of force applied to the strings is reduced by the friction in the system. I suspect it comes in a couple of ways; first the acceleration is reduced by the drag and second, assuming a flexible pick/finger interface, the angle of attack of the pick will be reduced. So the drag reduces the effect of your picking. Remove the drag and picking efficiency goes up. If youve conditioned yourself to apply a certain amount of effort to attain a specific speed, that effort, unfettered by the drag, may result in a speed increase. 

Well, anyway these are my theories based on my observations and a reasonable understanding of force and friction. It would be very interesting to study this but I do enough real science during the day to fill my research plate. Maybe one of our group is looking for an interesting research project for an engineering or physics class. I think Id start by measuring the axial and transverse friction forces using a variety of pick materials to establish ordered COF (coefficient of friction) scale for picks. That would be relatively easy. More involved and interesting would be developing a test to evaluate the effect of that friction on the TOF (time of flight) of the pick across the strings. You would have to develop a standard pick fulcrum duplicating a typical pick grip and then an elastic motive force to drive the pick and yet have enough elasticity to be slowed by the drag, the hand/wrist/arm system is not completely rigid after all. (Side research efforts could focus on pick flexibility and grip rigidity.) 

Thanks BlueChip for providing such a neat product. Not only does it provide the promised performance but it has become a point of intellectual curiosity.

----------


## fredfrank

> Well, anyway these are my theories based on my observations and a reasonable understanding of force and friction. It would be very interesting to study this but I do enough real science during the day to fill my research plate. Maybe one of our group is looking for an interesting research project for an engineering or physics class. I think Id start by measuring the axial and transverse friction forces using a variety of pick materials to establish ordered COF (coefficient of friction) scale for picks. That would be relatively easy. More involved and interesting would be developing a test to evaluate the effect of that friction on the TOF (time of flight) of the pick across the strings. You would have to develop a standard pick fulcrum duplicating a typical pick grip and then an elastic motive force to drive the pick and yet have enough elasticity to be slowed by the drag, the hand/wrist/arm system is not completely rigid after all. (Side research efforts could focus on pick flexibility and grip rigidity.) 
> 
> .


GRW3-- This sounds like an episode of "The Big Bang Theory".

----------


## woodwizard

Wow ... I would have just said. Hey man! I really dig this pick.  :Smile:

----------


## Tony Sz

Hey man! I really dig this pick.

----------


## GRW3

> GRW3-- This sounds like an episode of "The Big Bang Theory".


 :Laughing: 

I identify with Leonard...

Actually, all kinds of technical stuff comes fairly easy for me. I know all kinds of details about instruments and music. Frankly, I would rather have better technique and less technical knowledge. "What's my mando made of? Umm, wood, I think."

----------


## JeffD

> It is widely reported that Mr. Monroe used whatever was handy.


Imagine if he could have had a BC pick available to him. He might have become somebody.  :Grin:

----------


## mandomansuetude

Holy lifting.....For some deranged reason I have read each and every post here...at first amused by the hype..as a trumpet player for fifty years, I had gone thru the "mouthpiece- miracle" phase many times and have a fine collection of tarnishing metal to prove it ...only they cost between $80. and $ 125.apiece not a mere $35. ..switching to mando a year and a half ago I have been perfectly happy with my Pro Plec D'Andrea 1.5mm ...and felt above the fray reading along..and then...the tributes became more and more convincing ...all very authentic ...not all "one time posters"...some very level headed assessments ...from a wide variety of personalities and playing levels...then the big boys weighed with endorsements...could there be something to this??????
     Well as you've guessed by now ...I will log off here and order mine ...how could one not? 
I really had no idea just reading through a post would cost me money...what could be more harmless?

----------


## hank

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## woodwizard

I second that!
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mandomansuetude

well I ordered my  TP60-1R....and later got this e-mail..

"The status of order #1271 is now Awaiting Fulfillment"

"Awaiting Fulfillment"

How apt...on so many levels...

----------


## bratsche

> I really had no idea just reading through a post would cost me money...what could be more harmless?


Well, don't feel bad, *mandomansuetude*!  I guess I'll "come out of the closet" and admit that I did the same thing as you... read through *all* these posts.  _Aaargh!_  

Some might remember that I make picks from ivory (which I sold quite a few of for anywhere from $18 to $35, though I've stopped marketing them as aggressively as I once did, being at an age where saving the hands for my viola playing - the bread and butter, y'know - is higher priority!)  I must have 75-100 commercial picks in my stash, and think almost all of them are useless  (though my fave is also the D'Andrea Pro Plec 1.5mm a/k/a Jazz Mando).  But literally none of them can touch the tone I get with my own creations.  However, there comes a time when just a _little_  flexibility is wished for, and ivory ain't got none of that, to be sure.  

So I, too, succumbed.  My Blue Chip TAD60 was ordered Friday, and I was shocked to see that it went from "awaiting fulfillment" to "shipped" in about 15 minutes.  I told them to hold the bevel, though (I prefer to work my own edges).  I suppose it'll be here Monday.   :Grin: 

bratsche

----------


## Miss Lonelyhearts

I reshaped my BC CT-55 to make it smaller (about the size of the Chad Faley Wegen), and enhanced the speed beveling, and I'm really happy with it. I have a TPR1-60 on order and will play it as is for a while before deciding whether to re-do the bevels.

I too read this whole thread, and the feedback from people who at first didn't like their Bluechips but then came around to loving them resonated with how it feels to get a new, more responsive fiddle bow. My main instrument is fiddle, and over the years I've gone from one bow to another looking for better tone and responsiveness. Each time, it takes a few weeks (or longer) to adjust to the reduced effort needed and more nuanced touch to get what I want out of a better bow. The BC picks are the same--adjusting your effort and touch to suss out how to get the most out of these picks takes some time but pays off with big rewards. My $0.02

----------


## GRW3

I mentioned a couple of times how I liked the fact that I don't have to dress the picks all the time. It's not a matter of being too fussy, these faux tortoise picks just wear faster than any thing else I've ever used. I could get a similar edge and break on a Dawg or Golden Gate and they'll hold pretty well but they just don't sound the same. 

Below is a picture of two of my faux tortoise and my BlueChip. You can see why I chose the TAD40-1R, it looks pretty much like what I start with. I had just fixed up a new one before I bought the BlueChip. So the new one is on the left and the one I've been using is on the right.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Hey wait until you fellers get one and get used to it and them misplace it! LOL!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Clamdigger

I just read the post by GRW3.  At first I thought he was talking about getting the space shuttle ready for takeoff.  But, the more I read, the more interesting it got and he now has piqued my curiosity about the BC and I might just try one. Thirty five dollars at first sounded like a lot of money but when I played the fiddle, I spent ten times as much for a bow.  Thanks GRW3.  That was a good post.   Clamdigger

----------


## Rob Gerety

Does anyone have personal experience with the 40 v. the 50?  I have a 50.  I like it on mando a lot.  Ok on guitar but not my favorite - not bright enough.  Does the 40 have noticeable flex?  Is it brighter?

----------


## hank

Jim's quote "wait until you fellers get one and get used to it and them misplace it!"  Been there Done That!  I found mine as well but after the grief of the search I ponied up and ordered two spares.  Even padded the nest a bit more with a $25 used one from the classified.  :Cool:

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Does anyone have personal experience with the 40 v. the 50?  I have a 50.  I like it on mando a lot.  Ok on guitar but not my favorite - not bright enough.  Does the 40 have noticeable flex?  Is it brighter?


I have 40 and 50 and I find the 40 to be brighter. To me it makes sense to have both, because neither is the best for every instrument. On my flattop mando, bouzouki and tenor guitar the 40 is the maximum, I use Clayton .80, too. The 40´s lightness is good for triplets and a sweeter tone for irish tunes and choro. The only use I have for the 50 is on the f-hole mando, but the 40 works also very nice. Two different sounds, both good. I found the 40 also very stiff, not much flex, if any.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Does anyone have personal experience with the 40 v. the 50?  I have a 50.  I like it on mando a lot.  Ok on guitar but not my favorite - not bright enough.  Does the 40 have noticeable flex?  Is it brighter?


Yeah I tried out sgarrity's and cwilson's picks and I liked the 50. Yeah there is a slight noticable flex no much as the picks are very hard. Man I love how those bevels glide off the strings.

I was SO relieved (like falling down kissing the ground relieved! LOL) when I found mine after losing it for a week. It was on my messy computer desk under some bills and you know I don't wanna touch that stack! LOL!

I think I am going to pony up and get a spare even though it KILLS me to pay that much for a danged pick!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## kelvin

JIm,
Go ahead and bit the bullet.........I lost mine a couple of weeks ago and did exactly the same.......I order two.......TRI1 50........I have tried several styles and finally settled on that one.........I have tried the 40 on guitar and like an earlier post I did not think it was bright enough........

Kelvin

----------


## Mike Bunting

I've settled on the TAD 60 on which I altered one point to a radiused, non-bevelled tip. I've since found that the normal tip works fine for me. I have one of the 55's but find that the bevel on that one is too knifey for the mando, OK for guitar. I'm thinking that I'll rework one tip on the 55 to see how that slightly thinner one sounds on the mandolin. I can't see how a pick can get any better though, great feel and minimal wear and terrific tone.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

I thought I lost mine, but I found it:>

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I'm hopeless  :Crying:  I just ordered another BC for the new Martin guitar that I purchased last week. That way I can keep one in each instrument and not lose them.

Joe

----------


## citycountryguy

I came at BC picks from guitar--in fact, I'm really just learning the mandolin, but I was already sold on them from the difference in sound and playability on guitar.  I tend to like a bit thicker picks for mando than I do guitar--although I find that I cannot get used to the round edged picks for mandolin--maybe too many years, too much guitar.  Maybe it's because BCs are so easy on and off the strings anyway, I don't know....

I don't want to turn this thread in a direction other than Blue Chips, but I'm curious about the spread of mandolin players who use the rounded edge picks vs. more pointed picks.

----------


## JeffD

I use the point.  I have tried using the rounded edge, the shoulders of the standard pick, and some of the all round picks. For my type of picking they do not work well.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I can't get any pleasant tone out of the round edge of any pick unless it is very thin, and then there's no volume.  I use the point but not a very sharp point; more like a blunt point with zero bevel.

----------


## AlanN

I use the round mound of rebound, nary a point to be found.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I don't really understand the appeal of rounded picks.  I use the BC pointy end 95% of the time.  I might use the rounded end for a day when my strings are brand new.

----------


## AlanN

Neither does this guy.

----------


## JeffD

At first I thought that rounded picks was a Grisman thing. But there are players who actually sound better with the rounded pick. Some subtle difference in how the picking is done, or perhaps just different instruments or strings.

----------


## Big Joe

One of my BC picks has two more pointed ends (though a bit rounded) and a round end.  It is one of the larger triangles.  I never pay attention to which end I'm using.  It is not that much different to me.  When I used picks that moved around in my hand I would find myself using just whatever part of the pick it was on at that moment.  I may have started at one point, but who knows where I would end up.  One of the reasons I like the BC is that it does not turn in my hand.  Still does not matter which end I use though I suppose I probably have a slight preference to the pointed end.  I do NOT like the Grisman picks.  Way too small and way too rounded for me.

----------


## tree

> I use the round mound of rebound, nary a point to be found.


Hmmph. Now I've got John Hartford's voice in my head asking, "Do you have room in your heart for the banjo . . . it's round."

I'm a rounded plectrum utilizer myself.  And a compulsive re-shaper and polisher.

I do need to try the Blue Chip, but I reckon I'm waiting for my last Red Bear to either break or wear out.  I actually did wear one of them out by reshaping it whenever I got a notch in the beveled edge.  It finally got so small I couldn't hold onto it.

----------


## F-2 Dave

> I'm hopeless  I just ordered another BC for the new Martin guitar that I purchased last week. That way I can keep one in each instrument and not lose them.
> 
> Joe


Don't feel bad. Most of us who were dumb enough to spend $35 on a pick are dumb enough to do it again.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Don't feel bad. Most of us who were dumb enough to spend $35 on a pick are dumb enough to do it again.


$38.00 don't forget the shipping! 

Yeah I guess I am dumb enough I just ordered another TPR 50 ...

I just cannot get over the fact that I got $76.00 in two picks. 

Oh well you only live once!  :Laughing:

----------


## yankees1

It looks like they would give you a discount if you ordered multiple BC chips on one order or gave mandocafe members a discount.

----------


## mandolirius

Thirty-seven pages, more than 900 posts. I think the debate as to whether they're "worth it" has been settled. I realize they might not be everyone's cup of tea but they are obviously very popular and have generated a lot of return business. I have three myself. Recently I lost two (never use those keychain pick holders, btw) and immediately ordered replacements.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Thirty-seven pages, more than 900 posts. I think the debate as to whether they're "worth it" has been settled. I realize they might not be everyone's cup of tea but they are obviously very popular and have generated a lot of return business. I have three myself. Recently I lost two (never use those keychain pick holders, btw) and immediately ordered replacements.


Mine has a scratch on it!!!!!  Ackkkkkk!  I feel precarious if I don't put it in my strings after use!!!!  Oddly enough (or not) people still say HUH??? when the price is mentioned, but I still see them lingering around the pick when given a go at it.  So far I've managed to hold on for a year or so....

...that scratch....ackk!! :Popcorn:

----------


## Mike Bunting

I've got all mine (picks, I mean, not marbles jury's out on that), about two years now. They live in a little pick box in my case, or in the strings of my main mando. I keep a throw away in my jeans pocket in case I'm ever caught with my picks down as it were. :Smile:   I am in concurrence with the peripatetic rocksniffer regarding reactions to the price, but then I also meet people who think that $500 is a lot to pay for a mandolin too.

----------


## wsugai

It's easier for me to control the angle of attack on the strings with a sharper point. When I use a rounded pick like the Wegens 100, I start sliding across the strings as I speed up.

Unless I missed it, no one has yet mentioned Coolpicks, which have that rubbery logo material for reducing slippage. The classic (Fender) shaped Coolpick is very pointy, but the heavy seems to work well for me with single-string runs. I don't think they make an extra heavy. I paid 85 cents locally.

----------


## AlanN

I had not visited the BC site in some time. Today, went there and was pleasantly surprised to see that the product line has been expanded to include several flavors of the Jazz line. I bought the sole entry (at the time) Jazz 50 from a fellow cafer, and immediately saw potential there. That pick, while shaped perfectly for my thing, was just a tad too small.

I contacted Mr. Blue Chip, and together, we speced out what eventually came to be a larger Jazz pick, and I bought one (at present, misplaced - aargh). And he now has an assortment of thicknesses. So, I'd like to think I had a hand in that...hmmm, maybe he'll slide me one.

What I like about it is the shoulder has just the hint of a point.

----------


## JeffD

> $38.00 don't forget the shipping! 
> 
> Yeah I guess I am dumb enough I just ordered another TPR 50 ...
> 
> I just cannot get over the fact that I got $76.00 in two picks. 
> 
> Oh well you only live once!


And if you do live twice, you won't have to waste as much time figuring out which pick to get.

 :Wink:

----------


## iguanasam

Visit www.bluechippick.net and you will be buying at least 1 of these picks.  I own two (TP-50, CT-55) and love them both.  I will probably be buying a TD shape very soon.  It is supposed to snow this weekend.  I'll just trade a green fee for a new pick.  GREAT TONE!

I could tell you all the reasons why I love them, but if Mike Marshall, Chris Thile, Doyle Lawson, Dan Tyminski and Adam Steffey use them, what more is there to tell.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## GRW3

Fear of losing the pick is real...

Last week when I went out for a round of guitar/mando tasting at the local establishments I started to put my BC in my pocket. Reconsidering, after remembering losing several picke over the years that way, I used the previously unused zippered pocket in my wallet.   :Cool:

----------


## Coy Wylie

Today I got a new BC Kenny Smith 60. Quick service. I ordered online late Sunday evening and had it by noon on Wednesday. I really like this pick for mando. Slightly smaller than the Wegans I had been using but beveled perfectly. I like my TD50 for guitar but wanted something more rounded for mando. This fits the bill perfectly so far.

----------


## Miss Lonelyhearts

Got my TPR1 - 60 in the mail today. The tone is bigger than any other pick I've played (BC CT55, Red Bear, Dawg, all the Wegens, etc.). Last week I sanded my CT55 down on all three sides to better fit my hand, and it turns out I matched the size and shape of the TPR1 exactly. But I like the skooch more thickness on this 60.

I also really like the single rounded corner on the R1--it fits better against my index finger when I'm using the main point, and the more rounded point is a nice option for tremolo.

The only way I can see to make a better mando pick would be to include that GPS homing device mentioned earlier in this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## yankees1

The more I read, the more I want ( need) !

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I contacted Mr. Blue Chip, and together, we speced out what eventually came to be a larger Jazz pick, .


uh oh I can see it now ... BC pick customized for each individuals hand ... and next ... distressed BC picks only $99.00 plus shipping!  :Grin:

----------


## wildpikr

> One of my BC picks has two more pointed ends (though a bit rounded) and a round end.  It is one of the larger triangles.  I never pay attention to which end I'm using.  It is not that much different to me.  When I used picks that moved around in my hand I would find myself using just whatever part of the pick it was on at that moment.  I may have started at one point, but who knows where I would end up.  One of the reasons I like the BC is that it does not turn in my hand.  Still does not matter which end I use though I suppose I probably have a slight preference to the pointed end.  I do NOT like the Grisman picks.  Way too small and way too rounded for me.



It seems we use the same shaped pick for much the same reason - it doesn't turn in my hand.  I tend to use the rounded end. :Coffee:

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Received my second BC today and I still don't play any better.  :Smile:  You'd think that for the price, Matt could at least put a little talent in each pick. In my case I need a lot!


Joe

----------


## ...and Master of None

Oh, my!  I thought we guitarists were obsessive, 927 posts about a pick? You folks are nuts!

(Says the guy who is even now opening a link to the BC web site in another window even though his first mando hasn't arrived yet - what have I gotten myself into  :Smile:  )

John

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Man I ordered my pick and it was delievered so fast that I am pretty amazed. Orderd it in the afternoon and it was in my PO box day after next. This is the second time too. I can't get a letter delivered across town that fast.

Say what you want about the picks good, bad or indifferent but the customer service is great and the communication is good too.

I wish the sellers I deal with on eBay were half as responsive!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## gregjones

> Oh, my!  I thought we guitarists were obsessive, 927 posts about a pick? You folks are nuts!
> 
> (Says the guy who is even now opening a link to the BC web site in another window even though his first mando hasn't arrived yet - what have I gotten myself into  )
> 
> John



As the hook sets.........

 :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Garber

I finally broke down and bought one of these babies: Jazz 35. Very nice. I have been playing with small Gibson black teardrop heavies and recently scored a bunch of new old stock ones since they are no longer being made. The BC is just a small notch better than the Gibson. Of course, I have also heard that they don't wear down so it is my pick of choice for non-classical.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Woa!   Almost had a heart attack this morning! Gonna be jamming tonight at a Super Bowl Party when not watching the game and checked on my mandolin and opened up the case and my BC pick wasn't in the strings where it was supposed to be! 

ARGGHH!!! I started to panic ... but I lifted up the instrument and the pick was under the mandolin in the case!  :Grin: 

This is what a $38.00 pick will do to you!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Yea, I keep track of mine. I have one in the strings on each Martin, that way I don't have to keep one in a pocket and loose it. If they only cost a quarter, they would still be keepers.

Joe

----------


## Miss Lonelyhearts

The more I use my BC pick, the more I enjoy it. Finally feels like a pick up to the job it's supposed to do. Which got me thinking....

I don't feel that $35 is exorbitant or even steep at all for these picks. Instead, I think it was plain silly and unrealistic to expect a $0.25 pick to produce all the tone my nice mandolin can deliver.

----------


## GRW3

Oh gee! This thread almost fell off the first page. I was wanting to see how long before there was a new discovery thread about BlueChip Picks...  :Smile:   Oh, well, next time...

----------


## Rob Gerety

I have a confession to make.  I am physically and emotionally addicted to my Blue Chip pick.  I had an anxiety attack just reading Jim's post above.  My diagnosis is BCS. It is a terminal illness.  Please keep me in your thoughts.

----------


## bratsche

I got mine... a TAD 60, for those who are curious... and have finally had enough time to shape it (I ordered it unbeveled) and play with it long enough to get past my first impressions.  

Long story short, I'm glad I got it.  It's not my favorite pick, but it's one of my top three at the moment.  (Odd that of the other two, one is handmade  - by moi - and the other came free with a set of JazzDola strings. ;-)

I gave it a smooth, gradual but not knife-sharp bevel, the way I like them - evenly honed on both sides (none of this right handed so-called speed bevel stuff works at all for me!)  I left one point as is, and rounded the others ever so slightly.   While working with it before even touching it to the strings, I was stricken by the similarity between it and ivory.  The BlueChip sounds very much like an ivory pick when I drop it on a wooden table.  It even responded to the sanding and polishing process very similar to the way ivory responds, yet it is a synthetic material.  It smells a lot different though.  :Laughing: 

Playing it, I am impressed by the extremely minimal pick noise it makes in the upper register.  Can't say quite as much for the lower register.  It's the thickest one they have, yet for the lower register (and for volume of quality tone overall), I have to give the edge to the ivory pick with similar shape that is slightly less thick.  However, I can play slightly faster without tiring with the Blue Chip.  It has a very bright sound, though.  When I must have a very dark sound, I turn to the tri-corner JazzMando pick.   

Ah... tradeoffs.   As others have said, at least picks cost less than bows!  :Grin: 

bratsche

----------


## Rob Gerety

> It has a very bright sound, though.


Wow, I gotta say my feeling is just the opposite.  Guess it all depends on your frame of reference.

----------


## bratsche

> Wow, I gotta say my feeling is just the opposite.  Guess it all depends on your frame of reference.


And what instrument you're playing it on, too, most likely...

bratsche

----------


## Mark Levesque

I thought I had lost two Blue Chips at a gig but they turned up in the dryer.........whew!

I have found that the TD40 brightens up my dark sounding A4 perfectly, but the thicker TD50s add a lot more tone to many of my students' less expensive mandos.
I also have a TD60 that I haven't experimented with yet.

----------


## Link

When are they coming out with 2mm picks?

----------


## SHORTY

I haven't pimped long enough to pay the BC price. I enjoy the JazzMando three cornered pick over my Tortoise pick. I am courious how the JazzMando pick would be at 2mm.

----------


## Barry Platnick

Just ordered a TD 50 after trying everyone else's at the jams. 
Hope I can hang on to it!

----------


## Rob Gerety

My feeling is that if I'm broke in a bar but I have my BC in my pocket I'll be ok because I could easily trade it for dinner and drinks.

----------


## JeffD

> My feeling is that if I'm broke in a bar but I have my BC in my pocket I'll be ok because I could easily trade it for dinner and drinks.


 :Laughing: 


Imagine what you could get for your mandolin.  :Grin:

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Imagine what you could get for your mandolin.


Hmmm.   :Whistling:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> i have a confession to make.  I am physically and emotionally addicted to my blue chip pick.  I had an anxiety attack just reading jim's post above.  My diagnosis is bcs. It is a terminal illness.  Please keep me in your thoughts.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## majorbanjo

Wow....someone gave me a chris thile model bluechip 60 today and it's amazing.....gonna order anotherone.....

----------


## Rob Gerety

Another one bites the dust. We may need a social group and a 5 step program.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Wow....someone gave me a chris thile model bluechip 60 today and it's amazing.....gonna order anotherone.....


Unless there's something new, that Chris Thile model will be a 55, not a 60.

Gotta say I love my TAD 60. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## hank

Whats up with page 39?

----------


## hank

Hmmmmm Page 39 was showing on the page line but when clicked it returned to page 38.  Looks like my post was needed to give the new page content. The software makes the new page after x number of post but doesn't let you open it till there is a post in it. First time I noticed this quirk.

----------


## hank

Oh yea, back to the longest pick thread.  How did the name Blue Chip come about on a brown pick and are we ever gonna get clown barf Blue chips?

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

I tried out the CT pick last night and its ok, definitely wouldnt pay $35 bucks for it... But I'd use it if someone gave it to me.. lately my good ole $1 Golden gate pick has been sounding the best

----------


## turpintony

I ordered my first Bluechip ( CT-55 ) last night. I am anxious to check out the buzz. I have read that it is better than shell because you don't have to polish as you would a shell pick. This question may have a simple answer but here goes, how and what material do you use to polish a shell pick ?

----------


## ...and Master of None

> Hmmmmm Page 39 was showing on the page line but when clicked it returned to page 38.  Looks like my post was needed to give the new page content. The software makes the new page after x number of post but doesn't let you open it till there is a post in it. First time I noticed this quirk.


I started noticing it a few days ago - I wonder if they upgraded the software in the last few days.  At least I'm glad it's not just my mind playing tricks on me!  Unless, of course, we're having a shared hallucination...

John

----------


## Link

I'm not ordering any of these supposedly magical plectrums until they come out with one that is at LEAST 2mm.

----------


## un5trung

> Anybody else besides me starting to get a case of "PAS" ?


I'm working my way through the 39-page-and-counting Blue Chip thread and saw this nearly two year old post.

The answer is "yes."  I've been using various models and thicknesses of Dunlop, Fender, Frank Kelly, John Pearse, Red Bear, V-Pick, Wegen, and (finally) Blue Chip over the years.  I've dozens of picks, many varieties of which I've use regularly on my guitars and mandolins.  It's a mania, yes, yes it is.  I keep them organized in labeled pill containers from the Vitamin Shoppe.

Maybe some day I'll do a pictorial spread of my little collection. And with all this discussion of picks I've been thinking of recording and posting one musical phrase with each of the picks in order to allow for a tonal comparison palette. 

But y'know, that's just weird . . .

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Oh yea, back to the longest pick thread.  How did the name Blue Chip come about on a brown pick and are we ever gonna get clown barf Blue chips?


Hank, The picks are called such because Matt's company is BlueChip Machining.

----------


## fatt-dad

I've had my CT-55-1R (I asked Matt to make one of the tri-corners rounded and he did) for about 3 or 4 weeks.  I like it!  At first I noticed the different feel in my hand and I was somewhat apprehensive, i.e., would I learn to like it, would it bother me, did I like the corners, how did it feel, etc.  Then as I play it more and more, I forget all about my pick.  I just play.

Is it louder?  Maybe.  Does it grip better in my thumb and forefinger?  Yes.  Would I buy another?  Not to have two or not if I lost it quickly. But if I manage to keep track of this for a spell (i.e., got my money's worth), then maybe I'd replace it if need be.

I think it's a good prodct - hopefully in time, it'll prove it's worth.

f-d

----------


## Miss Lonelyhearts

Rosebud Picks News Update: 

Based on feedback from field testers, the silicone-palladium "Rosebud" picks are being re-designed. The picks will undergo an RNA-receptor acid-bath process, coating each pick with a microscopic film of dormant stem-cell plasma. This film interlocks with an individual player's genetic predispositions through the thumb and index epidermis, optimizing pick positioning, tactility, and pick-to-skin cohesion. In layperson's terms, a Rosebud pick will literally become "part of your hand." Picks will be shipped in sterile packets, ready to imprint on the original owner.

Due to the additional production steps and processing time, the manufacturer's suggest retail price has risen slightly from $299 per pick to $474.99.

The one I tested is simply remarkable, worth every penny. Though it does sometimes get it the way now when I floss my teeth at night.

----------


## 300win

Blue Chip ?, best pick I ever held, have two now one for mando other for guitar, ordering two more today, heavier gauge for mando, and a BC 40 for a guitar playing friend. Since getting my first BC 1 1/2 years ago, none of the other picks I have gets used at all. I think they are worth the price. My first one I have for mandolin has been used an average of 2 hours everday for 18 months, zero wear on it, as good as the day I got it. On other kinds I have I know that they would have worn, and would have needed polishing, others would have worn out totaly with the same useage, and none of those would give me the pure, tone and ease of holding that the BC has. So I guess you can call me a believer !

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

"Don't let this pick thread die, like flowers in the fall..."  :Laughing: 

We gotta get this thing to 1,000 posts about a pick...
If we add all the other threads concerning Blue Chip Picks there are probably more than enough.

That said, they are great picks regardless of all the comments. I have two and if I lost one or the other I would have to replace it quickly.

Joe

----------


## hank

I'll hit it again for prosperity,  I think it's worth another Hoorah for Matt's great customer service and fast response when contacted.  Matt's willingness to swap picks and do what ever(modify the shape) to help us find that sweet spot if far and above the average for company's today.  Blue Chip's explanation for the high cost of the picks(expensive pick material) should help those hung up on the cost realize this is not an expensive pick because there's one born every day(a fool) but an attempt to make a very expensive pick affordable and marketable.  Thank you Blue Chip, Thank you Matt.

----------


## JeffD

I talked a friend of mine to take a road trip to Cabela's. He is not much of an outdoorsy guy, not an avid fisherman like me, but he was polite and came along for the fun of a road trip. I bought some fishing stuff I needed and some other stuff. Feeling like he wanted to be part of things he bought a pair of socks, you know, just to say he found something. 

All the way home he kept whining and complaining about spending $13.99 for a pair of socks. Bla bla bla. "I can get socks anywhere, what was I thinking." Bla bla. That we were going to spend more than that for dinner on the way home did little to put things in perspective for him. I tried to assure him by offering to reimburse him if he didn't like the socks.

Well a week or so later, he called me up, all humble, telling me they were the best yada yada socks he had ever put on, he did not know socks could be so comfortable, made his boots more comfortable, he was able to shovel the entire driveway without his feet getting cold, or overheated and sweaty. 

For Christmas I got him two more pairs of those socks.

YMMV  :Grin:

----------


## 300win

I'll say it again but in all caps to give the effect of shouting, much like we do in church when the Spirit hits us; BLUE CHIP PICKS ARE THE BEST PICKS IN THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!! IT IS SUCH A PLEASURE TO HAVE SOMETHING THAT COST SO LITTLE, TO BRING SO MUCH MORE PLAYING ENJOYMENT, #1 WON"T TWIST IN YOUR HAND, #2 BRINGS OUT THE BEST TONE #3 ALLOWS QUICKER SPEED, #4 DURABILITY IS ENDLESS #5, NEVER NEEDS POLISHING, come on guys, who ever ain't using this pick is missing out on a great deal of enhancement in your picking. Also the service from Mr. Goins is OUTSTANDING !

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I'm not ordering any of these supposedly magical plectrums until they come out with one that is at LEAST 2mm.


Super glue two of them together.  :Grin:

----------


## rico mando

Bought one and i like it. So who is starting the blue chip  user's social group 
and who else is starting the waiting til ...blue chip social group. (i just didn't want to be left out of the biggest thread)

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

I am getting ready to bit the bullet on a Blue Chip Pick. Any suggestions on which one to get I am looking at the TPR-60.. I have tried the CT-55 and I did not like it. I have a wegen tf140 and a big city pick but and I like the tone but from what ive heard the blue chips dont have as much pick noise, is this true?...I am currently using a golden gate $1 pick which I like tone wise over the wegens,,, your help is appreciated  .. thanks

----------


## buckles

> I am getting ready to bit the bullet on a Blue Chip Pick. Any suggestions on which one to get I am looking at the TPR-60.. I have tried the CT-55 and I did not like it. I have a wegen tf140 and a big city pick but and I like the tone but from what ive heard the blue chips dont have as much pick noise, is this true?...I am currently using a golden gate $1 pick which I like tone wise over the wegens,,, your help is appreciated  .. thanks


I've been using a TPR 50 and have been wanting something rounder.  Wrote to Matthew about two weeks ago and he said he was hoping to have a rounder style of pick available in about a month (from then).  So maybe hold off on that order?

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

> I've been using a TPR 50 and have been wanting something rounder.  Wrote to Matthew about two weeks ago and he said he was hoping to have a rounder style of pick available in about a month (from then).  So maybe hold off on that order?




thanks for the info.. is the tpr-50 really pointed?.. Is it bright at all?. How about when doing a tremelo..?

----------


## John Hill

A rounder, Dawg style (for lack of a better term) pick would be a Blue Chip that I would buy. Looking forward to his new design.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I've had a TAD60-1R for about a year now. I do love it, but would prefer a "3R". I only ever use my rounded corner. The only problem I've had is when I played a 12 string guitar with it. It got a bunch of gouges in it from that for some reason.

----------


## fredfrank

I'd love to get in a jam with one of you folks who use round picks. It would be nice to see how it's done. I cannot get any sound at all when I attempt to use one. Gotta have points or the dang thing just rides up and over the string.

We up to a thousand yet?

----------


## buckles

> thanks for the info.. is the tpr-50 really pointed?.. Is it bright at all?. How about when doing a tremelo..?


The TPR is not pointed but it's not round either, more like a rounded off point.  I find it on the bright side.  The beveling has an effect on the brightness.  If you want less brightness opt for "no speed bevels" on the "Options" field of the Blue Chip web order form.

----------


## fatt-dad

what's up with page 40?

f-d

----------


## GRW3

On the question of 'which pick?' - I just found the one that best matched the picks I was using routinely. They have info pictures with each of the picks compared to coins. You can take the same type coin and compare it to your pick. Very clever using an object of known size to make an easy comparison.

----------


## Glassweb

Is there anyone else out there that would like to see a "Dawg" pick made out of the BlueChip material? Man, I'd be all over that in a second... perhaps Matt would be willing to accommodate...

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

I tryed my first bluechip pick today.. I played with a fellow Cafe member Flightmedic let me used his and i will be buying on really soon. They are easy to grip and i love the three sides of the one he had just all around the best pick ever!!!

----------


## jasona

Alright. Just ordered a CT55. We'll see if this can sound any better than the Red Bears. If not, expect a classifieds listing.

----------


## mandroid

40 pages on, and I know as much about B.C.'s number and it's shape cross-referenes as I did on page one, 
I guess I never bothered to learn the secret handshake and send in the  Count Chocula box top  with the SASE, for the decoder card.
 :Popcorn:

----------


## John Hill

> I'd love to get in a jam with one of you folks who use round picks. It would be nice to see how it's done. I cannot get any sound at all when I attempt to use one. Gotta have points or the dang thing just rides up and over the string.


It's a strange thing. I find pointy picks gets 'caught up' in the strings and I can't play with 'em. Plenty of volume too.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Alright. Just ordered a CT55. We'll see if this can sound any better than the Red Bears. If not, expect a classifieds listing.


Its not just about the sound.  
PM me before you list it.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Got my Blue Chip CT55 last week and put it to the test today. Played for 3 hours solid at the Sunday jam at the Broadway Brewery in Columbia, MO.

To me, the biggest difference hands down was the grip. The thing just stayed between my fingers with less pressure (even compared to Wegen picks with the holes in them). Didn't slip, didn't spin around. Very comfortable playing.

Sound was fine, maybe a little less that the Wegen, but not much. 

Definitely considering a second one to keep around as a backup. Well worth the money!

----------


## rmartinez

> Is there anyone else out there that would like to see a "Dawg" pick made out of the BlueChip material? Man, I'd be all over that in a second... perhaps Matt would be willing to accommodate...


I would be more than happy to see a "Dawg" type pick from BlueChip.  The rounder version of Dawg I presume?  It seems the more recent ones have a more tapered tip.  Anyhow, I e-mailed Matt and he said you could order a TAD60 3r.  It wouldn't be quite the same as a Dawg, but I think it's a great option for anyone wanting a larger thick pick with rounded corners.  Someone else here on the cafe ordered one and I was thinking about it as well.  
cheers,
rm

----------


## buckles

I'm also looking forward to a rounder BlueChip.  The TAD round looks to me about the same as the TPR, which is not round enough for me.

----------


## Denny Gies

There is a very nice article in the new Bluegrass Unlimited magazine about Blue Chip picks.  Very informative.

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

Well I received my BC TPR-60 in the mail today and I must say I am very impressed. A little bit bright, but this thing sticks to your fingers like glue. Compared to the Golden gate and Wegens I was using the BC is far superior.

----------


## Perry Babasin

> Is there anyone else out there that would like to see a "Dawg" pick made out of the BlueChip material? Man, I'd be all over that in a second... perhaps Matt would be willing to accommodate...


Yes please!!!

----------


## Malcolm G.

> Yes please!!!


Me three!

Meanwhile, just ordered two more in the Tad R 60 range.

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I keep seeing comments about no wear on the Blue Chip, but the ones I have, (2-TD40's) show some wear. I use them on my Martins, very little on the mandolin. Is this happening to anyone else? I have a rather pronounced bevel on each one now. 

To use the term "speed bevel" would not apply in my case. :-)

Joe

----------


## AlanN

A couple of pickers have asked about Blue Chip round picks.

I traced out my fave, which is mostly round, and sent off the trace to Mr. Blue Chip. Shortly thereafter, a round pick arrived in the mail. I like it.

----------


## GRW3

> I keep seeing comments about no wear on the Blue Chip, but the ones I have, (2-TD40's) show some wear. I use them on my Martins, very little on the mandolin. Is this happening to anyone else? ...
> Joe


Yes,

I get some wear on the bevel. Kind of like some hairs raising up. I just take a nail polishing emeryboard to knock it down. However, since I have switched from using my CA Cargo to a Blueridge Dread for rhthym guitar work it has been less of a problem. I don't have to play as hard in a jam session with the Blueridge so that kind of suggests that the force of the effort drives the wear, which only makes sense. Play hard, wear hard. Even so, the wear on the BlueChip was nothing compared to faux tortoise picks I was using.

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

I ordered my first BlueChip tow days ago im excited and wish it would hurry up. I ordered the TPR 60.I like them not to round and i saw it and fell in love....

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Dont know if this is posted anywhere in here but there made in Knoxville Tn ...  I thought that was strange

----------


## turpintony

In an effort to reach 1000 posts related to Blue Chip picks.....I recieved a CT-55 and like it !

----------


## Glassweb

No, I'm talking about an exact copy of the CURRENT version of the Dawg pick... just make me one out of BC material!

----------


## rmartinez

> No, I'm talking about an exact copy of the CURRENT version of the Dawg pick... just make me one out of BC material!


So this one right? http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/GDP2.htm
Not this rounder version?  http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/GDP.htm

Interesting that another fella' traced his pick and sent it off to BC and received a custom Blue Chip version of it.  That's awfully kind of Mr. Goins.

----------


## F-2 Dave

made it to 1000. Blue Chip pickers should be proud.

----------


## Dave Weiss

1000 posts. Wish I could be jumping up and down with joy, but unfortunately they didn't quite work for me. Must be sumthin' wrong with me I guess, cuz I sure tried a bunch of 'em...

>>>===> Dave

----------


## Mike Snyder

That's two of us. It's a nice pick, but very bright on my mandolin. I've not owned one, but sampled several from friends. Been on the Wegen wagon recently.

----------


## Steve G

I let mine go. It was just too bright but perfect in every other way. Really well made and worth every penney!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I recently bought a Blue Chip and it instantly felt loads better than the Wegen I had been using. I then changed my strings from J74s to Jazzmando flatwounds and the difference isn't so pronounced. Somehow the flatwounds make my choice of pick a little less important (or so it seems). They also take the harsh edge off the sound of the Wegens, which was one of the reasons I ordered a Blue Chip in the first place.

Matt

----------


## JeffD

> 1000 posts. Wish I could be jumping up and down with joy, but unfortunately they didn't quite work for me. Must be sumthin' wrong with me I guess, cuz I sure tried a bunch of 'em...
> 
> >>>===> Dave


They are not for everybody. It depends so much on how you play, what instrument you play, what music you play, what feel you like, what sound you like.

Its just a really really good option to know.

----------


## hank

Been experimenting with tip radius for playability and tone dark/bright effects.  I use the CT55 and recently TAD60 and am comfortable with that shape and point configuration.  I found so far as playability(most noticeable playing tremolo) the slickness of picking edge really affects the shape of the tips both in radius and bevel.  I used a TAD60 (same shape as CT55 but a little thicker)that I sanded down one tip as per instructions @ the BC site.  Fred's post 974 and John's 982 kind of came into play more than I expected.  I figured the  larger radius and slightly rounded edges would mostly affect the tone(which it did darkening the tone) and make tremelo a bit more fluid.  Unexpectedly I found the pick sliding over the strings like Fred described and ended up working the original speed bevel angles back into the new radius to get the pick closer to something I could control again. This effect is more pronounced on the Blue Chip than Red Bear and plastic picks because of the glass like frictionless edge surface.  All the shapes I tried I polished with wet 1500 paper to get the original polished surface.  YMMV but it doesn't cost much for a few grades of sanding paper to tweek the shape and bevel how ever you like it.  I would take a little bit off at a time though the change in play are much more dramatic than you might expect.  FWIW I still like the original shape and bevel the best, but I do have one point now for darker more muted tone.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rob Gerety

My BC has one rounded and two pointed tips.  Works very well for me.  I feel no need to do any modifications.

----------


## Eric Hanson

ARGH!!! 
I have finally given in. Or maybe I should say my wife has given in to my wanting to have a BCP. 
The other night I was saying how one day I will buy one. She simply said, "How much are they?". I told her and she gave me the money out of her kitty and said "I'll buy you one honey". 
 What a gal! First she gives in to me and lets me get a good mando. Then she sends me to a Mike Compton Workshop for our anniversary, and now she buys me a Blue Chip Pick. I think I'll keep her.  :Laughing: 
 Seriously though. I love the pick. A bit brighter, but too it allows for a bit more thud on the strings. I wonder if this is due to the way it slides off the strings.  :Confused: 
 Whatever the case. The grip is SOOO worth the price. No rotation. It stays in place. I have become a Blue Chip Pick convert.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> ARGH!!! 
> I have finally given in. Or maybe I should say my wife has given in to my wanting to have a BCP. 
> The other night I was saying how one day I will buy one. She simply said, "How much are they?". I told her and she gave me the money out of her kitty and said "I'll buy you one honey". 
>  What a gal! First she gives in to me and lets me get a good mando. Then she sends me to a Mike Compton Workshop for our anniversary, and now she buys me a Blue Chip Pick. I think I'll keep her. 
>  Seriously though. I love the pick. A bit brighter, but too it allows for a bit more thud on the strings. I wonder if this is due to the way it slides off the strings. 
>  Whatever the case. The grip is SOOO worth the price. No rotation. It stays in place. I have become a Blue Chip Pick convert.


I think she's keeping you!  :Smile:  (Sounds like a great lady.)

----------


## hank

There seems to be a common thread so far as the brighter sound of these picks but what I noticed during my experimentation was that you hear much more of the tone and it is much more clear than the darker tone of other picks which now sounds muddy to me.  The picks is very agile and the tone is very precise.

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

Ive always liked the tone of a Golden Gate and when got my TPR60 I thought it was very bright. After further playing and listening I realized its almost the same tone but turned up about 3 times the volume of the Golden Gate. Sometimes it is hard to tell the difference between bright and more volume, the BC isnt dark at all. On the other hand nothing beats the grip of the BC and I am happy I ordered one...

----------


## jasona

Yeah. They play nice and articulate the notes really well. They sound nice, although a bit bright.








I hate admitting it, but my CT 55 is a really nice pick.

----------


## El Dino

I'm lovin my TAD-1R 50! A great improvement in grip from the wegens i've got. I like the option of having the more rounded edge, but I can't seem to get near the volume as when I use the pointed corners. I guess the rounded is better for tremolo though.

----------


## majorbanjo

I've got a TPR40 and 60 and a TAD 40 and 60...and a CT55......I like the CT55 the best....but I've gone back to using my wegen mostly.....I get a bigger sound with the wegen and the tremelo is easier......but that's just me...

----------


## Jim Broyles

No, it's not just you. My tremolo is good with the BC but even better with my Dunlop Ultex.  The BC is a great feeling and sounding pick, and if it gives folks that extra degree of tone they were looking for, it is well worth the money. I just  can't see any improvement in my own tone over the Ultex. That's just me.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Yea, I like the Ultex too.   But I do think I get a different tone with the BC and I like it a little better than the Ultex.  Close call.

----------


## B. T. Walker

I cannot believe this thread is still going at 41 pages!  Incredible.

I tried a BC pick, and it's okay.  It's too thin for me; they would need to make an 80 thickness to match what I use now.  I can also buy a whole chuteload of ProPlecs, Golden Gates, Jazztone 207s, and Big Stubbys for the price of one Blue Chip pick.  I can afford to lose them, but not one so pricey.  I wouldn't get another one anytime soon.

----------


## man dough nollij

I sold a mandolin last week and put my favorite BC in the watch pocket of my jeans. I found a Wegen in the dryer, but no sight of the BC. Anybody ever wash one? I'm still looking for it...

----------


## GRW3

> I tried a BC pick, and it's okay.  It's too thin for me; they would need to make an 80 thickness to match what I use now...


Well Brian,  I just ordered a TAD60-1R so you'll be able to try that one. I'm planning on using the 40 with the guitar and the 60 with the mando.

----------


## Jeffrey Lewis

For years I used Proplecs, also known as Jazzmando Picks, and sometimes used Wegens. I got a CT-55 for Christmas from my mom and sort of hated it. But after using it for about a week, I loved the tone, grip, speed, and durability and I haven't been able to use anything but the BC since. Killer picks. The bevel on the CT-55 is A LITTLE extreme and you really have to angle the pick down to get the rights tone.

----------


## John Hill

Speaking of Ultex; I wish they would make a 1.5 triangle. As for Blue Chips, I'm sneaking up on the thought of buying one, but my Red Bears just sound so good.

----------


## Tom C

After reading all the posts and not having gotten my hands on one, I just ordered a couple of the CT55 to feel/hear what all the hoopla is about.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> I sold a mandolin last week and put my favorite BC in the watch pocket of my jeans. I found a Wegen in the dryer, but no sight of the BC. Anybody ever wash one? I'm still looking for it...


 I have a couple of these BC picks and the material is very similar to a polymer we use in the semiconductor fabrication industry where there is a need for a pliable material that has a high resistance to caustic gases and elevated temps. A run through the wash/dry cycle shouldn't do anything but give you a shiny clean pick. 

Red Bears are the picks that don't survive a wash cycle. Mine didn't, anyway.

----------


## 300win

> Well Brian,  I just ordered a TAD60-1R so you'll be able to try that one. I'm planning on using the 40 with the guitar and the 60 with the mando.


exactly what i have, they are both great, the ultimate pick in my opinion.

----------


## Tracey

As a brand new mando player this is a fascinating thread.  I wouldn't have thought picks could generate so much passion.  Looking at the BC website I need to be educated.  Can y'all explain the bevel and how it affects playing.  The site list options for LH/RH bevel.  Which implies the pick needs to be held a certain way.  I don't get that. Like I said I'm new at this and pay no attention to whether the pick is facing heads or tails in my hand.  And if it is beveled a certain way, how does that affect upstrokes compared to downstrokes.  I don't get it.  Can anyone explain?

----------


## 300win

> As a brand new mando player this is a fascinating thread.  I wouldn't have thought picks could generate so much passion.  Looking at the BC website I need to be educated.  Can y'all explain the bevel and how it affects playing.  The site list options for LH/RH bevel.  Which implies the pick needs to be held a certain way.  I don't get that. Like I said I'm new at this and pay no attention to whether the pick is facing heads or tails in my hand.  And if it is beveled a certain way, how does that affect upstrokes compared to downstrokes.  I don't get it.  Can anyone explain?


RH/LH bevel means simpley weather you hold your pick in your right hand or left hand. According to Matthew of BC, if you are right handed and picked with a LH beveled pick, it would cause excessive amounts of 'pick chirp' which means it would not sound good at all. Some don't think they are worth the price, others do. I'm in the camp that really likes them. The BC is the best pick I've ever held in my hands in over 40 years of playing, nothing else even comes close. Since you are a beginner you might not can tell the differance in picks now, but they do make a huge differance on your playing style, ease of using, etc., and most important the 'tone' you get from your instrument has a great deal to do with the material, shape, etc. of the pick.

----------


## JeffD

> And if it is beveled a certain way, how does that affect upstrokes compared to downstrokes.  I don't get it.  Can anyone explain?


It makes no difference. Take a look, down pick agaist one edge and up pick against the other. If you turn the pick over, the edges reverse too and so you are good to go.

----------


## JeffD

> Red Bears are the picks that don't survive a wash cycle. Mine didn't, anyway.


From what I hear, very few mandolins survive this either.  :Crying: 

Maybe I'll take up the jaw harp.   :Grin:

----------


## John Hill

TAD 60 on the way.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> RH/LH bevel means simpley weather you hold your pick in your right hand or left hand. According to Matthew of BC, if you are right handed and picked with a LH beveled pick, it would cause excessive amounts of 'pick chirp' which means it would not sound good at all. Some don't think they are worth the price, others do. I'm in the camp that really likes them. The BC is the best pick I've ever held in my hands in over 40 years of playing, nothing else even comes close. Since you are a beginner you might not can tell the differance in picks now, but they do make a huge differance on your playing style, ease of using, etc., and most important the 'tone' you get from your instrument has a great deal to do with the material, shape, etc. of the pick.


I believe it really has more to do with the angle you hold the pick, in relationship to the strings, rather than (or in addition to) your being left or right handed. I know that I've read some members say they play right handed, but use a left handed bevel on their picks.  You can see what I mean by just holding a pick next to your strings, and see what it would take to have the 'left' side of the pick hit the strings first.

I love my BC pick!

----------


## Greg Sybrant

I think you can leave your BC pick in a burning car and retrieve it after the car burns to the ground... unscathed. I can't play, I'm just on the bandwagon.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> I can't play, I'm just on the bandwagon.


Smart man.  You don't want to miss the bandwagon!

----------


## Greg Sybrant

I do like my BC picks.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Panic stations here a moment ago - went to pick up the mandolin and when I looked in my little leather pick holder key fob thing NO BLUE CHIP!!! Then I was racking me brain for which jeans I was wearing yesterday. Um, those would be the ones that got WASHED this morning. Went to check in the little small pocket (what exactly is the name of those little small pockets in side the right front pocket??) and hurrah, there it was!! Unscathed, and about to play some mandolin!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mike Bunting

> (what exactly is the name of those little small pockets in side the right front pocket??) and hurrah, there it was!! Unscathed, and about to play some mandolin!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


 Why, pickpockets, of course!  :Smile:

----------


## Dave Weiss

Jill, they were originally called watch pockets, then became coin pockets and now (OMG), PICK POCKETS. Sorry, couldn't resist.

>>>===> Dave

Mike and I must have been typing at the same time.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Thanks lads! I'll tell you what though - from now on they're the pocket that I'm never putting my Blue Chip in again - that was a close call!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JeffD

> I think you can leave your BC pick in a burning car and retrieve it after the car burns to the ground... unscathed.


No my experience with picks is like sunglasses. The only picks that would survive that fire would be the Fender tear drop heavies and the no names you get a handful for a dollar, and they would be found in the rubble by the firemen, who would personally hand them to me.


I will lose the BC picks between the lock box I keep them in and the gig I am going to.

----------


## 300win

> I believe it really has more to do with the angle you hold the pick, in relationship to the strings, rather than (or in addition to) your being left or right handed. I know that I've read some members say they play right handed, but use a left handed bevel on their picks.  You can see what I mean by just holding a pick next to your strings, and see what it would take to have the 'left' side of the pick hit the strings first.
> 
> I love my BC pick!


All I can say is that explanation I give between the RH/LH bevel differance, is what the man who makes them told me, Mr. Matthew Goins.

----------


## JeffD

> All I can say is that explanation I give between the RH/LH bevel differance, is what the man who makes them told me, Mr. Matthew Goins.


If you picture playing the mandolin at an angle with the neck higher, and the pick close(er) to level, that is the angle direction most people play. So right handed and left handed apply to that kind of playing. 

Some folks hold their pick at the other angle, steeper than the angle strings, in which case a righty might get better results with a lefty pick and so on.

The bevel is how a TS pick would wear in with time. The new materials don't wear in much (at all in my experience) so they pre-bevel the pick. So look at how you hold the pick and get the one that is beveled the way your pick will wear in.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Panic stations here a moment ago - went to pick up the mandolin and when I looked in my little leather pick holder key fob thing NO BLUE CHIP!!! Then I was racking me brain for which jeans I was wearing yesterday. 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Jill thats some funny stuff! LOL! I know the feeling I went to a jam or something and opened my case and NO PICK! I went into panic mode. I had to borrow a pick for the night and it felt SO alien I couldn't hardly concentrate! 

I went home a tore the house up! Tore my truck up tore my SUV up!!! IT WAS GONE! 

I was very upset and a whole freaking week goes by and I am contemplating buying a new one and i move some papers on my computer desk and home and there it is on my messy desk hiding under some papers! LOL! I was so happy! 

I have since bought a spare in case (and it will) happens again!   :Grin:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Yeah, right after it happened I was like "Mental note: buy another Blue Chip as back up!"

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandolirius

> Yeah, right after it happened I was like "Mental note: buy another Blue Chip as back up!"
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


I have a  backup for my backup   :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Broyles

I ordered a pick with a RH bevel, and when I got it I couldn't play  with it. The bevel was on the wrong edge for me. I looked at  some of my old guitar picks and I discovered that  they were beveled with what matched  what was being sold as a LH bevel.  This leads me to the conclusion that the "proper" pick position is that the first edge hitting the strings is the bottom left side as you look down at your pick. I believe this is supposed to be achieved by angling the mandolin's neck up toward your shoulder and allowing your pick stroke to remain parallel to your body, but at an angle to the strings.  Well, mine is not like that. If any side hits first, it's the right side, but  in actuality, I try to strike the strings perfectly square so that the pick is parallel to the plane going down through the string and perpendicular to the plane going though all the strings as I leave the mandolin perpendicular to the floor. I have a Blue Chip and it's a fine pick. It is not, however, any better than my go-to pick, the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.

----------


## JeffD

> Well, mine is not like that. If any side hits first, it's the right side, but  in actuality, I try to strike the strings perfectly square so that the pick is parallel to the plane going down through the string and perpendicular to the plane going though all the strings as I leave the mandolin perpendicular to the floor. .


If I have it pictured correct, you would do better with the pick bevel opposite to your picking hand.

There are so many picking styles and tonal tastes, one pick is not going to make everyone happy. In fact, no pick works for me all the time.

----------


## latentaudio

> Well, mine is not like that. If any side hits first, it's the right side, but  in actuality, I try to strike the strings perfectly square so that the pick is parallel to the plane going down through the string and perpendicular to the plane going though all the strings as I leave the mandolin perpendicular to the floor. I have a Blue Chip and it's a fine pick. It is not, however, any better than my go-to pick, the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.


Here is a pretty detailed dissertation on how to hold a pick: http://www.tuckandpatti.com/pick-finger_tech.html

----------


## Malcolm G.

I see Dunlop Ultex picks mentioned in this record-breaking thread.

I have a huge variety and number if picks including just about all the brands mentioned.

Try this - find a hard surface like your hardwood dining room table and drop your favorite picks one-by-one onto it from about one foot high.

How they clunk or ring may give some clue as to the tone or texture they'll produce.

The Ultex really stand out with their crystal sound.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Yes, I'm well aware of how to hold a pick. I'm simply telling you that I strike the strings square, not angled, and my favorite mandolin picks are not beveled and cost $2.50 for half a dozen.

----------


## GRW3

OK, I got my TAD 60 1R and I am happy. While I found the TAD 40 1R to be the best pick I had, I found myself desiring more, let's say, presence. Particularly for the mandolin. Straight Dawgs and Golden Gates give presence but with too much rounding of the attack for my taste. Judicous shaping helped but then I found the faux tortoise and worked with them. The 40 duplicated what I had in the faux tortoise. The 60 adds a bunch of presence with a slight, emphasize slight, rounding of the attack. I find the slight rounding pleasant and the increase in presence very desireable. 

The 40, though, is not going wanting. While I wanted more mandolin presence the 40 was pretty much perfect for the guitar. Now I have the right tool for both applications but either can be switched in a pinch. I know for $70 I could be almost buried in picks but it's a pretty small investment in satisfaction. 

BTW, the '1R' option must be popular because it is officially noted on the new pick.

----------


## Tom C

I got my CT-55 last week. Not just a new pick but new pick shape for me. I find it huge. It has great tone with little plectrum noise. Feel is nice. I am more used to the Wegen M-150 shape but I could get used to this. I did buy an extra. Does anybody want to swap a TD-50 for a CT-55? I would like to try another variation.

----------


## John Hill

Had my TAD-60 for a few days and some observations:

1. Man does this thing stick to my fingers, not nearly the sliding around I usually have.

2. Much brighter or perhaps, as has been suggested, just plain ol' louder than the Red Bears that I'm accustomed to using. Paired with my TI's it makes a nice combo. Very pleased with it...now if I can just not lose it.

On a side note I did find Ultex teardrops in 1.4 & 2.0, they too sound great with the 2.0 having a very dark tone. A triangle 1.4 would be the migty fine.

----------


## Peter LaMorte

Well, I had my Blue Chip for about 7 or 8 months and last week at our Sunday jam I looked into my coin case where I keep my picks and no TAD 60. I too panic-ed and when I got home went through the laundry, my mando cases, my desk, my bedside table and everywhere else I could think to look.............. no TAD 60. I do have a 40 that looks like I might be using starting the next jam........ oh well, I just don't think I'm going to spend another $38 bucks on a pick I'm bound to lose sooner or later. I do like those Wegen TF 140, don't mind as much losing those or the Ultexs  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mandroid

Heres the other one.  :Sleepy:

----------


## Clamdigger

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find the part of this thread or the thread number where someone gave a description of each type of Blue Chip? I read it the other day but can't find it now. Thanks   Clamdigger

----------


## GRW3

Get the straight skinny on Bluechip picks on their website.

----------


## BiscoMando

Well, I've been waiting a while to chime in on this thread, but I got my blue chip today in the mail, and I wanted to post about my extreme satisfaction with my purchase.  I tried my friend's TAD60 and 55, and liked the 55 better and loved them both more than my wegens, even though those are great picks, and served me well for well over a year of great tone.  The Blue Chip just seems to give that string a punch that perhaps my wegens had at the start of their life, but has been long lost due to pick wear.  My friend has had his two TAD's for probably around a year and they show no wear at all, and this guy tore through his wegens he bought and played for about as long.

BEST. PICK. EVER... PERIOD (In my humble opinion, and many others')

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I went to a jam last Sat and this guitar player starts telling me that he met a guy the other day who was playing a fancy $38.00 pick and could I believe someone would pay that much for a pick? 

It was GREAT because I got to say "you mean like THIS one?"  The look on his face was priceless!

----------


## jim_n_virginia

DANG IT! Can't find my BC pick again! $%#@#$%^  :Crying:

----------


## barney 59

I'm the kind of guy that if I pay out more than 75 cents for a pick my hand starts to shake. So my son bought me a bluechip for my birthday. Money comes and money goes but $35 is still a stupid amount to spend on a "pick"-- . If someone had said to me that more control and better tone was for sale for $35 I would think that that was a bargain and would be waiting at the door when the store opened.  I did get that with the BC.

----------


## Miked

> DANG IT! Can't find my BC pick again! $%#@#$%^


I hope you find your pick, Jim!

There should be a warning label that says the pick must be kept in case or tucked under strings when not in use. :Wink:

----------


## GRW3

> There should be a warning label that says the pick must be kept in case or tucked under strings when not in use.


That would be bad marketing.   :Smile:

----------


## sgarrity

> DANG IT! Can't find my BC pick again! $%#@#$%^


I'd install a GPS tracking device on that thing Jim.    :Laughing:

----------


## JeffD

Tape a 100 dollar bill to it.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Tape a 100 dollar bill to it.


no way then not only would I be pickless when I lost it but broke too!  :Laughing: 

oh yeah by the way I found it again ... it was in my case it had slipped out of the strings on the fret board where I usually keep it and had fallen inside the headstock compartment and was hiding under the stuff under there.

It was so much easier when I used the cheap picks I used too use, I'd buy them by the dozens and put a handful in the case compartment and 5 or 6 of them in my wallet.

Well I'm not doing so bad. I've lost it twice in the 8 or 9 months I have had it and found it both times. I still can't believe I am using the same pick all this time I am not kidding I used to go through them like CRAZY!

----------


## nobullmando74

I've misplaced one of my blue chips that I have once. I assure I didn't think about giving up looking for it until it was found. Kept on saying in my head "I know it's here somewhere" I have gone down the "looking for the right pick" road before and nothing has the tone and feel of the BC's. imo :Smile:  even that illegal stuff. 35 bucks for one pick considering how much money is in my mando seems like a bargain. Kind of goes hand in hand with the discussion of flight cases vs. economy cases.  :Wink:

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Just bought my 7th BC last week....

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Just bought my 7th BC last week....


 what happened to the other 6???  :Grin:

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> what happened to the other 6???



LOL!  Just layin' around waitin'.....

----------


## peterleyenaar

Although the BCs are expensive, I am going to order another one.

They make my mando sound better by far than any other pick, 

when I received mine, I sold all my wegens

----------


## KristinEliza

I just ordered my first BCs yesterday - Large Jazz50 and a TP50.  I regularly use a RB A style or a TS pick.  I love the sound of both of those picks, but I have a terrible time with the pick rotating in my hand.  I'm hoping these BCs will help cure this (as I've read in some previous posts).

Four minutes after I got my order confirmation, I got my shipping confirmation.  Is there any hope that I'll get them today?  Why did I order anything before a three day weekend?  UGH!

----------


## buckles

Blue Chip has a new style of pick that they call an XR.  I like it quite a bit!!

----------


## goldtopper

Best pick I've got that has "that sound" is a chunk of ivory. 
When my Mom passed away in '99, one of her jewelry items was a beaded ivory necklace. It had a large piece in the middle. It was too small for my wife to wear, so a dremelled the ivory chunk into a pick.
Not only does it sound great, but my Mom's always with me when I play!

----------


## Bob Buckingham

I have two Blue Chips.  Still like Wegens a bit better.

----------


## Cara Z.

I've had my BC for about a year now; good as new. I used it with my old f4; thought it brought out the best in it. I used a "natural fiber" pick with my daily driver f5. (And I keep the picks in the mandos' strings so I don't lose them!) People kept telling me to play louder, so I tried the bc with the f5. Bingo!

----------


## JeffD

I played at a party today, and had opportunity to use each of my four favorite picks, because it was best for the particular situaton or particular tune or particular mandoin. So which was best? There are things each of them do best. Why choose a best?

----------


## fscotte

Yay I get to chime in too.  I had my TP-50 for about 2 weeks now.  They sound very very very very very very very good.  My second favorite.  To have a fair comparison to my favorite pick, I would need to try a BlueChip pick with a shape similar to the Dawg picks.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Mh, lucky man that I am, a generous fellow I just sold a nice'n banjo to today handed me a "spare" (?) BlueChip as a gift.

At aaaany rate, it's a CT 55... and I rather like it on my mandos, but it's definitely not a world-changer. I think I'll still be pretty much sticking to Dunlop Ultexes in the 1.0 range. I noticed the forward volume and treble was louder and the tremolo had less pick noise.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Chris Eldridge is showing off his BCP in the booklet of the new Punch Brothers album Antifogmatic.

----------


## Skittle

Chris Thile will be on Jay Leno tonight..........using the BC55.........probably playing the Loar

----------


## Chip Booth

Just ordered a CT55 to see what it's all about.  I use the Red Bear C-HVY-SB with "speed holes" right now, and I am curious to hear the difference.  I love the tone of them but do get a bit of pick noise.

----------


## Mandosummers

I kept hearing of these picks and finally broke down and bought one last week.  They really feel great across the strings... very smooth.  Great tone.  The best thing is the way they stay put in your grip.  They don't slide around at all.  Worth the money, for me at least!

----------


## Chip Booth

Hm, got my CT55 yesterday and I'm not as impresed as I hoped I would be.  It feels plastic-y and cheap, though it does grip well.  It slides across the strings nicely and does make my tremolo a bit smoother.  As for tone, it is decent but compared to my Red Bear C-HVY-SB picks it is missing both top end and bottom end.  The difference is subtle but noticable and overall the sound just isn't as "organic" as the Red Bear, which is hard to describe.  I'll play with it for a while and see if I change my mind but I suspect I will pass this one on.

----------


## fscotte

You're assessment is right Chip.  These aren't the holy grail of picks, they are simply another flavor of tone.  Most seem to like it, others don't.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I didn't like the CT 55 on the mando, seemed that the bevel is too pronounced for my tastes but it seems to work fine on guitar. The TAD 60 has much less of a bevel and I really like it on my mandolin, even more than a nice thick TS that I have.

----------


## Paul Statman

> You're assessment is right Chip.  These aren't the holy grail of picks, they are simply another flavor of tone.  Most seem to like it, others don't.


I found that they can take a little longer to adapt to than other picks. Only after playing around with one for a couple of hours/days did I begin to get the superior results I'd hoped for. It's a little over a year now, and I've never been happier with my sound (using a TPR60).

----------


## Mike Snyder

I suppose that's what it would take to make me a believer. I've borrowed them at jams, and they sound good, just a little too bright for me. I like the dark woody sound. Some really credible cafe folks have claimed that they get a good dark sound with BCs. Last one I tried was a CT model, which I had great hopes for. Bright. So I'm sticking with the Wegan T250.

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I don't believe I could describe a BC as feeling "cheap", not at $38.00 a pop. The ones I have certainly don't.  :Smile: 

Joe

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I don't think a BC will grow on you. I believe you either love'em or hate'em immediately. I don't think a product has ever been invented that everyone will love.

I borrowed a friends (actually two times with two different friends) and tried one out before I bought it and I could tell a big difference in the pick I was using and believe me I have all kinds including TS picks.

As far as the Holy Grail of picks I don't think one will ever be made because there are just two many different ideas of what makes a good pick. All I know is I play better with this pick! LOL!

Also we have to take into consideration that there is a certain nonconformist segment of society who will always dislike something just because everyone else does.  :Laughing:

----------


## elevate155

I had exactly the opposite experience with my ct55. A friend gave me a tp60 which is my favorite for guitar. Great balance, no pick noise, very beefy.. I found it was a little too beefy for mando. I bought a friend of mine a 50 and found it was a little too thin. The 55 is the perfect size for me plus it's got a much smoother bevel and seems to slide through tremolo like butter! Love these picks. I used to buy a 12 pack of tortis picks or a wegan pick every two weeks or so. I've had this one for six months. It's probably already saved me money!



> I didn't like the CT 55 on the mando, seemed that the bevel is too pronounced for my tastes but it seems to work fine on guitar. The TAD 60 has much less of a bevel and I really like it on my mandolin, even more than a nice thick TS that I have.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I wonder if the bevel is consistent from pick to pick.

----------


## peterleyenaar

I first got a CT 55 which I really liked, great sound , but the CT 55 is a little grabby, then I got a TPR  45 (yes ,I blew another 35 bucks) the picking areas are a little rounder and allows smoother picking, however, I now alternate between the 2
Anyone interested in exchanging a CT55 for a TPR45 ?

----------


## Paul Statman

> I first got a CT 55 which I really liked, great sound , but the CT 55 is a little grabby, then I got a TPR  45 (yes ,I blew another 35 bucks) the picking areas are a little rounder and allows smoother picking, however, I now alternate between the 2. Anyone interested in exchanging a CT55 for a TPR45 ?


Funny that you added that offer at the end: If you do the exchange, that'll be the end of your alternating! I also keep a BC that I don't use much, but it does see some action. You may find your CT55 works better for you than your TPR45 on specific instruments.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I received a TAD R 50 as a gift and am really enjoying it as my new #1. I like the three different points, can flip it around as needed for different technique.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I wonder if the bevel is consistent from pick to pick.


I have had four (they make an excellent gift) all with the same bevel.

----------


## sgarrity

I have a handful of them and there are some different bevels.  Of course, they may have been ordered that way too?  I don't know.....

----------


## Elliot Luber

I love Tortex picks (at $20) and will try a Blue Chip as soon as I can slide the expense past my wife. What she doesn't understand, and perhaps others too, is that while $35 is a heck of a lot of money for a thin synthetic wedge and it sucks to lose them, how much would you pay otherwise to dramatically increase the sound or playability of your instrument? I'm not saying the Blue Chip does this because I haven't personally played with it yet, but I am reading good things about it. A professional violinist might pay $10,000 for a good bow, but how much is that in comparison to a hand-carved instrument from Cremona? Will it make my Eastman sound like Crusher? No, but it might optimize things like a new set of strings. Are they overpriced compared to Tortex? Not of musicians are hearing a difference. You can decide that.

----------


## Paul Statman

:Wink: 


> I will try a Blue Chip as soon as I can slide the expense past my wife.


You'll be paying that for just a couple of gallons of go-juice before long, so buy one before $10/gal seems like a bargain!

----------


## Perry

I finally got around to ordering one; a CT55. I really like the feel of the pick but I prefer the slightly darker tone of a Red Bear. That said I think the Blue Chip would be be a nice match for a darker sounding instrument like my Collings 0M-1A mahogany guitar or perhaps an oval hole mandolin. 

I also like using the Blue Chip when plugging in my Mix; nice feel and the added high end I think is good to balance the pick-up sound. 

In the end I guess I'm still a Red Bear fan.

Anyway that's my take.....really sweet pick but a bit brighter then a Red Bear.

----------


## fscotte

> I finally got around to ordering one; a CT55. I really like the feel of the pick but I prefer the slightly darker tone of a Red Bear.


You can achieve a darker sound from the BC if you get rid of the speed bevel and just make a simple even bevel on both sides.  It seemed to work for me.  The reason being that everyone has their own angle when picking, and if the speed bevel isn't "just right" for your angle, then you may be losing "pick surface in contact with string".  Less pick surface = brighter tone.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> You can achieve a darker sound from the BC if you get rid of the speed bevel and just make a simple even bevel on both sides.  It seemed to work for me.  The reason being that everyone has their own angle when picking, and if the speed bevel isn't "just right" for your angle, then you may be losing "pick surface in contact with string".  Less pick surface = brighter tone.


Yes, that's what I found with the CT 55, it had way too much bevel for my tastes whereas the TAD 60 is just right. I got it for the 55 by the way not the CT, just wanted to see what a slightly thinner pick might sound like. The 55 is good on the guitar and on my mandola.

----------


## Motownmando

First Post!!!!! Anyway, I have read this thread with great interest which then turned to curiosity.  I know a guitar player who has a  couple of BC's, so I went over to his house and tried them. He had a Kenny Smith 40 and a TD-1R 50. I have been playing with a golden gate for a few years now. I recently bought the Wegen Tf-140 and the M150. I liked the 150 ok but it seem a little too abrasive to me. The 140 was too pointed for me so I'll probably try to sell it. I think the M150 has a slight more bevel than I prefer because I noticed it somewhat glancing of the strings instead of plucking/picking them. My take on the Blue Chips, I was expecting to get a much "thinner/brighter" sound with the BC but was surprised that It wasn't near as bright as I expected. I think the bevel has a huge impact on the "thin" sound one may encounter. I have been accustomed to the thicker golden gate, so when I tried the KS 40 it felt like a Kleenex. However, after a little bit of playing, it became more comfortable and is definitely more smooth on the strings than the golden gate and M150. I also noticed considerably less pick noise with the BC. That being said, I tried the td-1r 50 and think I liked it better. This could be because I'm accustomed to the thicker pick.  My buddy let me have the KS 40 pretty cheap because he said he always uses the td 50. I've played with it a little while and it hasn't took long for me to adapt to the thinner pick. Although I feel comfortable with the pick, I'm thinking of buying a tpr 60 with one slightly more rounded corner and maybe less bevel on two points. If I happen to like the tpr better than the KS 40, would anyone be interested in it?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

If anyone would like to try a buttload of Blue Chip picks, Matthew will be a vendor at the Red White and Bluegrass Festival, beginning tomorrow (June 30th) and lasting through July 4th, in Morganton, NC.

http://redwhiteandbluegrassfestival.com/

Look me up behind the stage.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

*UPdate!*

Matthew called me this AM (Tuesday, June 29th) and told me he will NOT be able to attend the festival, due to his wife breaking an ankle and twisting the opposite knee.  He was SO looking forward to beig here, but will not be able to attend.

----------


## buckles

Matthew, this is sad news.  Here's hoping your wife makes a good and speedy recovery!

----------


## Murphy Slaw

I ordered one online last night. Hope youse guys ain't joshin' me.......

----------


## 300win

> I ordered one online last night. Hope youse guys ain't joshin' me.......


We surely ain't !!!!

----------


## Motownmando

> I ordered one online last night. Hope youse guys ain't joshin' me.......



I felt the same before I played with one. Should receive my 2nd one tomorrow.

----------


## Miked

> I ordered one online last night. Hope youse guys ain't joshin' me.......


I'm betting that you won't be disappointed!

A friend that I jam with is relatively new to guitar and just for the fun of it, I had him try my TPR50.  Right away he was able to notice the difference of the pick not slipping around.  He played a little longer and mentioned that the pick really glided over the strings.   He was interested in checking out the website, so I figured he would probably have a little sticker shock after seeing the price.  He had his new TPR50 the next time we jammed!  I gave him a few pointers on pick care (one being that the BC pick never gets exposed to the darkness of a pocket) and he's been a pretty happy picker ever since!

----------


## Murphy Slaw

The mail didn't run yesterday, so this is "really" just day 1.

Sheeze, how stupid is it to be excited about getting a freakin' PICK.....

----------


## Skip Kelley

Murphy, it is the best pick you will ever use! I would be excited too!!

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Didn't get it today.......

sigh.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Got it. Must say, it's different. Too thick for the guitar (TD35, I prefer a .55mm Tortex) but on the mandolin I think it's gonna be my 
#1. Weird how it doesn't slide around, eh?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Wrong thread.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

> Wrong thread.


Sorry.

 :Confused:

----------


## Mike Bunting

No, I was in the wrong thread, I didn't know how to cancel the post.  :Smile:  Anyhow, I know that you're going to dig your BC pick. I've got 4 now.

----------


## Mike Bunting

No, I was in the wrong thread, I didn't know how to cancel the post.  :Smile:  Anyhow, I know that you're going to dig your BC pick. I've got 4 now. Play it pretty!

----------


## bluedrew

Well, I read through all 45 pages!  Headache!  I bought a Johnson guitar the other week for $100 bucks.... and now I spend close to that on two picks!  (BTW... the Johnson plays awesome for the money).

Anyway, I couldn't decide on the thickness and/or shape.  I've been using the 1.5 from Jazzmando site.  Guess the TAD is the closest.  From the looks of the shape the points on the TAD are just a bit sharper.  Maybe a TAD-3R would be the closest to the Jazzmando pick?

I was searching the threads to see if anyone had huge preferences for the R tip or the standard.  One guy said he couldn't tell the difference.  I ended up getting two TAD-1R.... not sure which point I'll end up using.  Opinions?

Should have got the 50, but split the difference buying one 40 and one 60, thinking maybe I'll like the 40 on the guitar and the 60 on the mando?  Dunno.  I've gradually moved up from .6 to .88 Dunlap Nylons (always liked the texture).  Who has opinions on thickness for guitar?  My main guitar is an 82 Guild Dread...big and heavy, and I just tried some thicker D'adario Mediums.  Pretty boomy and some adjusting to how stiff they are near the nut...not too easy to bend.  Dunno if I'm going to stick with them.

Should have a present or two in the mail soon.

----------


## 300win

> Well, I read through all 45 pages!  Headache!  I bought a Johnson guitar the other week for $100 bucks.... and now I spend close to that on two picks!  (BTW... the Johnson plays awesome for the money).
> 
> Anyway, I couldn't decide on the thickness and/or shape.  I've been using the 1.5 from Jazzmando site.  Guess the TAD is the closest.  From the looks of the shape the points on the TAD are just a bit sharper.  Maybe a TAD-3R would be the closest to the Jazzmando pick?
> 
> I was searching the threads to see if anyone had huge preferences for the R tip or the standard.  One guy said he couldn't tell the difference.  I ended up getting two TAD-1R.... not sure which point I'll end up using.  Opinions?
> 
> Should have got the 50, but split the difference buying one 40 and one 60, thinking maybe I'll like the 40 on the guitar and the 60 on the mando?  Dunno.  I've gradually moved up from .6 to .88 Dunlap Nylons (always liked the texture).  Who has opinions on thickness for guitar?  My main guitar is an 82 Guild Dread...big and heavy, and I just tried some thicker D'adario Mediums.  Pretty boomy and some adjusting to how stiff they are near the nut...not too easy to bend.  Dunno if I'm going to stick with them.
> 
> Should have a present or two in the mail soon.


I use the 40 for guitar and the 60 for mandolin, they work like a charm. Also have a 50 which is my first one.

----------


## DougC

I've been using a Jazz Mando ProPlec and thought a thick Blue Chip would be the same. These picks have a very different surface and feel on the string. The Jazz Mando pick seems to take it's time and have more friction and the Blue Chip seems quite hard and slick. Yes. The Jazz Mando seems soft on the string. That's the word. Anyway I exchanged my Blue chip Chris Thiele 55 for a TAD 40 and I have a bit more control over the thing. Blue Chip is stiff, but pulls the best sound out of an instrument. Go figure. I loved my Jazz mando pick.

----------


## i-vibe

ok....45 pages and maybe this has been covered but i'll ask anyways 'cos i'm too lazy to scroll thru it all.

seems to me that thickness of pick is a relative thing (pertaining to sound) when you factor different materials used.

in other words, a handful of 2.0 picks made of plastic, polycarb, TS, bone, horn, rosewood are gonna feel the same held in your hand (though they'll all sound different)

my problem is i use and am fairly comfy w a few different picks of different thicknesses:

1.5 JAZZ MANDO
3.0 Dunlop Stubby
Dunlop Jazztone 207
3.5 Wegen gypsy
John Pearse r-wood and camel bone

so i guess i am wondering what the thickness of these different BC picks are....i worry that holding anything thinner than 1.5 might feel weird to me.

suggestions for JAZZ MANDO sized BC in 1.5 and above?

suggestions for Fender sized BC in 1.5 and above?

----------


## dkinyon31

I imagine they are good picks, but I am still stuck on the price. But that's just me. I'll stay with the Fender Delrin picks I use for guitar and mandolin. Other than price, I have heard alot of positive comments about the Blue Chip Picks.

----------


## DougC

> my problem is i use and am fairly comfy w a few different picks of different thicknesses:
> 
> suggestions for JAZZ MANDO sized BC in 1.5 and above?
> 
> suggestions for Fender sized BC in 1.5 and above?


If you are O.K. with different picks, you'll manage a Blue Chip with no problem, probably with delight and smiles. 

Their website has many picks to chose from and that may be a problem. I traded one similar to a Jazz Mando that I thought I wanted. Now I'm still wanting to try some other shapes and sizes. So I don't know. I think a 'standard' thickness like a Dunlop or Fender may be the choice over a thick one. 
See my previous post for details. 

BTW I spoke with the Blue Chip guy and he is going to put up more photos with size indications like U.S. quarters, dimes and nickels.

----------


## bluedrew

Quick delivery!!  Got the TAD 1R in both 40 and 60 mills.  Very interesting to say the least.  Findings:

1.  The bevel is different for me and definitely takes getting used to.  Interesting that another thread just got me to the Bickford Method book and some instruction on "proper" pick technique.  Guess the edge of the corner closest to the nut is supposed to strike first on the down stroke, and opposite on the up.  If it hits squarely, or opposite the tone is very thin.  Sometimes, if I'm sloppy I'll look down and notice the pick angled the wrong way.  Speed is probably a little slower for me right now until I'm better at maintaining the angle.  I think it will happen pretty quick.  Edit:  I think it's back already!

2.  Same size as the Jazz Mando Proplec, but the points are a bit sharper.  The 1R is the same as the proplec.  The 1R is just slightly easier for tremelo and slightly rounder tone.  Barely noticeable realy.  Tremelo is loads easier than with the Proplec and sounds much brighter and fuller.

3.  The 60 is great on my Breedlove FF.  But then again, so is the 40.  But the sixty brings out the lows a tad bit more while keeping the highs bright.

4.  Guild D-35 with Medium Strings.  Was using 1mm Dunlap Nylons so the TAD shape is a big change.  The angle of attack effect is even more pronounced on my Guild.  Using the back edge of the pick (closer to the saddle) dulls the tone of the base strings and makes the unwound strings tinny and bright.... very similar to strumming close to the saddle.  I also noticed that my picking technique with guitar is different than my mando.  On guitar I tend to articulate more with my right index and thumb and actually "pick" instead of glide.  It's probably bad technique and not conducive to speed, but subjectively it seems to add character.   The BC tone on the wound strings is much warmer, but on the steel strings it's not as bright.  More of a jazzy tone which seems reel nice on lead patterns and melodies, but kind of lacks the "twangy" pop on chords.  Will experiment more.  

I'd be interested in other's comments on guitar vs mando picking differences, and BC characteristics on Guitar.  Do you use same size pick on guitar?

Edit:  Ohh, the volume that others have talked about.  The BC does seem louder which makes it kind of difficult judging tonal qualities.

----------


## bluedrew

Does anyone use a TAD shape on Guitar.  Was noticing that the TD has a more conventional Guitar shape and more of a point.  Maybe that's why my steel strings don't ring as much?

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Does anyone use a TAD shape on Guitar.  Was noticing that the TD has a more conventional Guitar shape and more of a point.  Maybe that's why my steel strings don't ring as much?


My first Blue Chip pick was a CT55 which is pretty much a TAD55 with a different, more pronounced bevel. I like it and consider it to have a fairly bright tone and immediate articulation on my guitar.

Then I switched to a KS60 which is quite round and gives a less bright tone, slightly slower attack and much more solid sound. 

But take all that with a grain of salt as I'm not much of a player. The Blue Chips do generate a very pleasing sound on guitar, even the ones without points.

----------


## mandobassman

I finally broke down and purchased a Blue Chip.  It is a truly amazing material.  I was blown away by the volume and clarity and I thought I'd finally found the Holy Grail of picks.  I used it on several gigs and after a lot of experimentation and switching back and forth, I finally decided to sell the BC and go back to my old stand-by, Fender Extra-Heavy triangular.  I can't quite put my finger on why.  The BC had volume, clarity, speed and was so easy to use and hold, but the sound was slightly "hard".  I use Thomastik flatwounds and I have come to expect a certain warmth from my mando and the BC lost some of that.  For all of the benefits the BC has to offer, the number one factor is tone and the BC was a little too harsh for me.  The good news is, however, I posted it on Mandolin Cafe Classifieds, got 15 responses and made most of my money back.  There's not too many used picks out there that can do that.  You can also "try" it for 30 days and if you don't like it BC will take it back.

----------


## fscotte

I am in super search mode for the vintage Fender extra-heavies.  The good thing is, few people know about em as evidenced by the lack of info about them on the internet.

----------


## rico mando

bought my ct55 about 9mnths or a 1yr  ago and i still love it. use it on my electrics or acoustics the electrics are single strings in various sizes 14/14.5/19/22

----------


## mandobassman

I know what you are talking about with the Fender X-tra Heavies.  I was getting low on my supply and ordered some and they are not as thick.  It is not a huge difference but noticeable to the tone.  I used a device where I work to measure thickness and was pleased to see I wasn't entirely crazy. They are different.  I don't remember what the measurements were, but there is a difference.  The ones I had previously were the white ones (my favorite) and the marbled mix of white, silver, and a few other colors.  It appears as if the only make the tortoise colored ones now.  Darn shame! I really liked those white ones.  Nice warm tone.

----------


## Amandalyn

I have religiously used Fender Extra Heavies, and luckily have alot of the older ones. Good to know the new ones are not as good. Don't know if was mentioned but John Moore also plays the Fender X-H. That being said, I am now a Blue Chip player- does seem to be the best tone I've found. The larger shape I had to get used to. Everything else now sounds wimpy compared to the Blue Chip.

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

I finally broke down and got my son a Blue Chip.  Been wanting one for a while but wanted to play it first to make sure we got the right size.  We saw them at Galax and ended up getting one.  I've probably played it as much as he has since we got it, I can't get enough of it.

I think the tone of it is maybe just a hair better than anything else I've used.  The closest things to it are my Red Bear and my Ultex, both of which still sound good enough to be acceptable.  The big difference, to me, between the Blue Chip and everything else is the way the pick sticks in my fingers while I play.  It's just solid.  The result is, I have more confidence in my pick hand, which causes me to play better, therefore I sound better.  So while the pick doesn't sound that much better, I sound a lot better when I use it.  It just feels at home in my hand in a way no other pick ever has.  That alone makes it worth every bit of $35 to me.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Just ordered a second BC pick,a 60 TPR,after having used a 60 TAD-3R for a couple years. Best picks on the Planet.
I want a 60 XR next. 

It would be great to be a able to try out a lot of different shapes and thicknesses of these things.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Y-a-w-nnnnnnnnn ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz

----------


## Paul Statman

> Y-a-w-nnnnnnnnn ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


??

----------


## Jim Broyles

I have a bunch of Fender extra heavies in white, and some shell.  White ones sound better. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. PM me if you want some white Fender XHVYs, I don't think they are available anywhere.


BTW, pix, why did you fly over to Bangkok and force blue to read this thread at gunpoint???

----------


## Paul Statman

> BTW, pix, why did you fly over to Bangkok and force blue to read this thread at gunpoint???


Is that what I did? I'm so sorry, blue..

----------


## Pakettle

Hi group, I am using a blue chip and it is great. I think you would have to try one to know what I am am talking about.I am retired, on a fixed income and thought long an
hard before I spent that much money. Actual cost is more like 38.00 because of shipping.
Good picking

----------


## GRW3

What one expects for instrument tone is so intensely personal that that everybody on this thread is right - for them. Sound good or not, worth the cost or not. Sometimes we forget that when we talk about our likes and dislikes. I try very hard to describe such things in my terms of reference without suggesting that my reference is the 'correct' reference. It doesn't matter how much I like something if it doesn't meet your needs and vice versa. Bluechip picks are obviously very good but they are not a universal solution. 

For most of us this is a hobby, so indulging is part of the pleasure. Besided, compared to a case of cigarettes or a couple of cases of beer it's not so bad and probably better for you.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Just received a TPR 60(my second BC). It is everything I look for in a pick.

I know this is boring for some;but,I have been through a heap o' picks in "the search".

The search is over,for me.

Play-time!

----------


## Onesound

So, Mike, lets be honest, what do you really think of them?   :-)

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I used to use the Fender X heavy Confetti picks. I really liked them a bunch. I can wear them out pretty fast. I still have a bunch of then.

I cannot believe I have been using the same pick (BC) for 10 months and have not lost it yet! LOL! This is a record for me as I used to go through a least 5 picks a week!

----------


## TurboMick

I think these posts are by the blue chip pick company. I ordered 2 of these picks. They are not anything special. They are expensive though. The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope. This blue chip thing is a rip off placed on this web site and it is a scam. Beware.

----------


## peterleyenaar

Don't know how this happened, but now I have 3 BC picks, 1 TPR 45 and 2 Kenny Smith 50s.

Was visiting with Michael McLeod (The Acoustic Guitar Store) in Calgary yesterday and found that he carries BC picks , tried a few different ones and really liked the Kenny Smith 50 pick, yes it is a lot of money, however, I have payed over $1000 for a violin bow. If it makes you play good, with nice tone, it is worth it.

Michael btw. is an outstanding guy to visit and deal with, he let me play most of his great mandolins including 2 Heidens, so much fun.

----------


## Brent Hutto

My Blue Chips (for guitar) are TPR45 and a KS60 to go along with the CT55 that was my first Blue Chip. The TPR45 also seems to be my favorite for mandolin but the other two, less so. Especially the KS60 that's so wonderful on my L-00 type guitar seems dead and thuddy on my Redline Traveler.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I think these posts are by the blue chip pick company. I ordered 2 of these picks. They are not anything special. They are expensive though. The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope. This blue chip thing is a rip off placed on this web site and it is a scam. Beware.


To each his own but these posts are by people that bought the picks and use them. To assume that 46 pages of posts are shill postings is pretty silly actually. Naive at best. If you have a problem with them perhaps you might want to contact the manufacturer.

----------


## staggarlee

Almost a year in on my CT55 and would use nothing else. Hell, I've given my tortoise picks away.

----------


## F-2 Dave

> I think these posts are by the blue chip pick company. I ordered 2 of these picks. They are not anything special. They are expensive though. The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope. This blue chip thing is a rip off placed on this web site and it is a scam. Beware.


Dang. You figgerd us out. Might as well hang it up guys. He's on to us.

----------


## mandolirius

> I think these posts are by the blue chip pick company. I ordered 2 of these picks. They are not anything special. They are expensive though. The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope. This blue chip thing is a rip off placed on this web site and it is a scam. Beware.


What models did you get? I might buy them. Best picks I've ever used.

----------


## 300win

> Almost a year in on my CT55 and would use nothing else. Hell, I've given my tortoise picks away.


Same here, I have 3, a 40, 50, and a 60. The 50 was my first, I got the 60 because it's a tad bigger than the 50, and the 40 for guitar. No other pick I have ever held even comes close. I too had several very good tortise picks, gave all of them away, 3 to other cafe members, plus every other kind of pick I had. Nothing in the case now but Blue Chip.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Give me $10 and I'll take them off your hands.

----------


## Mashin_Mando

I use one and love it. And I can't wear the thing out!

----------


## man dough nollij

Well, it's time for my weekly positive post about Blue Chips, but I'm not going to do it. I haven't gotten my payoff check from Blue Chip for two weeks! Any of you other guys having this problem?

----------


## fscotte

I just got a visit from BlueChip authorities this morning.  They got wind that I sanded my TP50 down to the size of a nickel and I had to relinquish the pick back to the company.  Apparently it was in the contract that you cannot alter the pick in any way?  Did anyone see that in the fine print?  They said it was there but I don't remember reading it.  On their way out they took my picture and said it was for "future reference".

----------


## Brent Hutto

Nope, cashed mine a couple days ago and it didn't bounce. I've been posting on the Blue Chip threads for all I'm worth this week. Sounds like you need to hold out, Pen. Maybe try talking a little trash about 'em and see if that helps...

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hey! You guys are actually getting cash? All I'm getting is %20 off discounts.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Well my checks are only for like six bucks so your 20% off is a better deal anyway!

----------


## Paul Statman

*Originally Posted by TurboMick  
I think these posts are by the blue chip pick company. I ordered 2 of these picks. They are not anything special. They are expensive though. The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope. This blue chip thing is a rip off placed on this web site and it is a scam. Beware.
*
I get a free bag of ten BC picks for every post in this discussion, but this contract is almost up. My agent is going for a _letter-count_ basis of payment in our new contract.
Seriously, though - to the poster Turbomick who feels 'ripped off': 
Either sell/swap/trade your picks here in the classified section (plenty of us have done that already), or contact Matthew Goins. You should do that anyway. He's a sweetheart, who I'm sure would address your concerns to your satisfaction.
*It is also extremely bad form to post a 'negative feedback' here (or anywhere) without contacting the seller, in this case the manufacturer, first. Even that big electronic bay site has that rule.

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

Matthew heard me play at the Blue Chip booth in Galax and tried to pay me _not_ to tell anyone I bought one.  :Frown:

----------


## i-vibe

> The blue chip company charged me 3.00 for shipping and put 85 cents worth of stamps on the envelope.


unfortunately this is a pretty common prct among many companies.....PICKS GALORE will give you free shipping if your pick order comes to $10 or more (nice) but most other companies do charge $3.00 to $5.00 for an order of just a few picks.

i really think this is bad form. c'mon...i'm spending money at your site on your merch....do you really need to make a profit on the shipping too? 

i recently purchased three Wegen picks from a well known company...(hint:their initial are G.B.) when i balked about the $4.50 shipping chg for three picks that cost me $19.00 for the picks they "gave me a break" and charged me "only" $3.25. the pkg arrived w $1.25 worth of postage. 

sorry...that's just bad form as i see it.

ok....down from my soapbox and high horse before i get a nosebleed from these rarified heights.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Yeah, they ought to charge $37.15 for the pick and $0.85 cent for the shipping. Or what the heck, they ought to be generous about it and just charge $38.00 with free shipping! Or even $37.99 maybe.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Yeah, they ought to charge $37.15 for the pick and $0.85 cent for the shipping. Or what the heck, they ought to be generous about it and just charge $38.00 with free shipping! Or even $37.99 maybe.


$38 free shipping works for me! Good one, Brent.

----------


## f5loar

Any business will show you it cost way more then just the postage to send something in the mail.  You got employees who have to stop work to take the packages to the PO to stand in line 20 minutes.  Add to that the wear and tear on the tires/gas/oil changes in the vechicle they go in,  the stop by BoJangles for a Bo Biscuit with jelly plus the Big Bo Coffee Mug...... well you get the picture.
It cost way more then that stamp you see on the envelope.  I picked up my BC direct at Galax and did not pay tax or postage.
But then it cost me $100 that day to get to Galax, eat, put gas in my car, wear on my brakes on those winding mountain roads...
well you get the idea it cost me way more then the postage to get my BC at Galax and save that postage.

----------


## evanreilly

And ole F5Loar had to try every one of the 57 varieties of BC picks at their 'shop'...
and they were right next to the authorized Loar dealer.
Talk about distractions!!!

----------


## i-vibe

> Any business will show you it cost way more then just the postage to send something in the mail. You got employees who have to stop work to take the packages to the PO to stand in line 20 minutes. Add to that the wear and tear on the tires/gas/oil changes in the vechicle they go in,


sorry, but i'm calling horse dookie on that bit. the place that charged me $3.25 (normally a $4.50 rate) for three picks is a mail order biz. the guy grabbed the three picks and put 'em in an envelope while we were on the phone...all of about 30 seconds work. i doubt anyone running a  successful mail order/internet biz gets in the car for each order and stands in line anywhere waiting for the clerk to ring 'em up!

----------


## Brent Hutto

Why do you care is it's $35+$3=$38 or $29+$9=$38 or $1+$37=$38? Surely everyone knows that when you're mail-ordering something the only thing that matters is the final price after you add in shipping? 

If you buy something locally the cost is "price" plus "tax" and if you buy a car they add a dozen different charges and fees. 

It's like golf courses. Some of them say it costs $39 to play plus $15 for a golf cart and you are required to have the cart. OK, then it costs $54 to play there. Yet amazingly, if they say it's $54 to play and the cart is free lots of golfers will think that's a much better "deal". Who cares? It costs whatever you have to fork over.

On the rare occasions I have sold something on eBay I quickly learned to go ahead and add enough to the price to more than cover the shipping and then say "FREE SHIPPING". It will absolutely sell faster, even though the actual shipping charges might be couple dollars less. Nuts.

----------


## AlanN

I buy all of my computer stuff at Buy.com, they offer free shipping on everything.

----------


## GRW3

If I had been smart enough to order both picks at the same time I could have saved $3. The fee is clearly stated in the order process so it was not a surprise. I would prefer to keep the fee rather than add $3 to each pick.

----------


## i-vibe

> Surely everyone knows that when you're mail-ordering something the only thing that matters is the final price after you add in shipping?


'shirley'.....and 'everyone' not withstanding, i respectfully disagree. 

when i do business w anyone....mailorder or face to face i don't want to feel taken advantage of. 

and paying $4.50 for an envelope containing three picks that cost me $19 and costs the shipper $1.25 to ship (which took them 30 seconds to get together).....well, to me and the way i look at it...that's outta line.

if the $19 isn't enough profit...then raise your price. yeah, it would cost the same but that's entirely not the point.

----------


## i-vibe

> On the rare occasions I have sold something on eBay I quickly learned to go ahead and add enough to the price to more than cover the shipping and then say "FREE SHIPPING". It will absolutely sell faster, even though the actual shipping charges might be couple dollars less. Nuts.


i've seen that go both ways.

personally i'm not more attracted to an ebay item that has free shipping. 

but on the other hand ......we've all seen sellers who want an inflated price for shipping their item.....and i (and i suspect many others) will be turned off and not bid on that item.

----------


## Brent Hutto

But you didn't pay $4.50 for an envelope. You paid $19+$4.50 for the three picks plus the envelope. The picks were not on sale separately for $19 nor was the envelope on sale separately for $4.50, it's only available as a $23.50 for the whole deal package.

----------


## i-vibe

no doubt you see those arguments as relevant and on point.....i however do not. not slightly.

by all means feel free to let fly w more comparisons, analogies, similies and metaphors you think pertinent but i will always see charging someone an inflated shipping cost as bad form.

----------


## Brent Hutto

No, I think I'm done. I've had my $3.50 worth ($0.02+$3.48 shipping and handling).  :Mad:

----------


## Perry

Stupid BC question:

I'm a right handed mandolin player and ordered my blue chip that way. Are BC's consistent as to where the speed bevels are in relation to the logo? 

I have a TAD 1R. It seems you have to have logo facing away from you to get the bevel in the right direction. I don't have my CT55 handy but I think I remember having to have the logo facing me for that one?

p.s. I like having the option of one round corner.

----------


## JeffD

Please excuse my rant. I mean no insult, I truly don't. I am just a bit undercaffienated this morning and easily irritated.

Surprize! Folks who buy a several (and in some cases several several) hundred dollar mandolin and complain about $35 for a pick, will also whine about $3.00 shipping on a $35 dollar item.

Yea a buck is a buck. I know that first hand. Its the proportion. If buying a several hundred dollar mandolin is not a problem, why complain about $35 for what might be one of the greatest picks you every buy. And then again, if you are going to purchase a boutique pick, when there are so many much cheaper picks around, if you have made the decision to forego the dozen for a buck picks from the bin and purchase a high end designer pick for $35, then why screetch about the shipping?

I am not saying your wrong in substance, and I hate being nickle dimed myself, but pleeeze louise. $3.00? 

Even at WalMart you won't need two hands to carry anything home for $3.00.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I buy all of my computer stuff at Buy.com, they offer free shipping on everything.


Wow - does _Buy.com_ sell BC picks, too?  :Cool:

----------


## i-vibe

> I am not saying your wrong in substance, and I hate being nickle dimed myself, but pleeeze louise. $3.00?



well, this begs the questions (or perhaps IT DOESN'T)....so you're ok w the $3.00 shipping chg though the person grousing about it i believe said he found .85 worth of postage on the envelope.

ok then....are you ok if they charged $5 for shp/hndl the item that cost them .85 postage? what about if they charged $10?  at what point (if any) would you feel taken advantage?

for myself and i suspect for the person that griped about his $3 fee on his BC's...it's not the actual money......i know i can luckily afford to spend $3.25 on three picks that i'm dropping $19 on.




> I've had my $3.50 worth ($0.02+$3.48 shipping and handling).


please note that my fee was in fact $3.25 and not $3.50.....i'd ask you to send me a quarter but have serious reservations re. what the shipping/hndlg might come to.  :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

> Wow - does _Buy.com_ sell BC picks, too?


I saw this one coming from a mile away.

The thrust of this awfully-long thread had morphed, it seemed, to shipping charges. I was simply speaking to that issue.

Carry on with the BC pick stuff (if you must).

----------


## Rob Giuffrida

I'm gonna derail from the whole shipping and TurboMike hullabaloo..but hey I just got my BC pick a few days ago! I absolutely love it, seriously, nothing like it. I was using Golden Gates before and man did I notice a difference immediately. My wife did too (which is the best part) so there was no need in justifying a $38 pick purchase *score*. Anyway, NFI and all that and I love this pick! I got a TPR60 by the way.

----------


## i-vibe

yeah enough w this shipping/hndlng nonsense...time to get back to what matters...another 48 pgs of grown men talking and sharing pics and strongly held opinions about little pieces of plastic! 

mind you now, i'm not pointing any fingers and include myself in this category.....but ya gotta admit that any non mandolinist seeing this thread (or the gazillion others re. picks) would no doubt think we have a screw loose!

----------


## JeffD

> at what point (if any) would you feel taken advantage?


Oh I would feel taken immediately. My point is so what. I have been taken before and I didn't die from it. I guess I don't grouse about it on a one time purchase. Getting dooped continuously on the purchase of a consumable, that I would nip in the bud asap. But once you buy your pick, you keep it for ever. One purchase and yer done.

----------


## evanreilly

I met Matthew Goins at Galax.
I showed him a very heavy 1.9mm pick I was using.
I asked him if he could make me a similar one.
He said sure bet; pulled out his micrometer.  It was about a BC71.
I ordered a CT80 from him and he had it shipped out to me the same day he received payment.
Kicked it around on guitar and mandolin tonight.
I am a very satisfied customer.  This is about the fifth BC I've had. I just wanted a very heavy one.
So, if in the end, the customer is always right, then BC and Matthew get top rating from this customer.

----------


## evanreilly

And here it is!!!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Elderly has the best price on strings, but not when you add the shipping charges...not surprisingly, the prices come into line with other online retailers once the shipping 'upcharge' is added. Says free shipping all over the site, except for the things you need, whether the total price exceeds the limit or not.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Elderly has the best price on strings, but not when you add the shipping charges...not surprisingly, the prices come into line with other online retailers once the shipping 'upcharge' is added. Says free shipping all over the site, except for the things you need, whether the total price exceeds the limit or not.


This is the BlueChip discussion. I think you're in the wrong thread, sir.

----------


## Jim Garber

I have been using a tri-corner Ultem/Ultex pick for guitar -- I mostly play rhythm backup for dances when I use a pick -- and bought the equivalent in a BC. The best part of all is that I played a full dance last week and there was no visible wear on the pick at all. Now, if I can just avoid losing it.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

> This is the BlueChip discussion. I think you're in the wrong thread, sir.


 It depends on whether you read the entire content of the thread........just a few posts down, there's an extensive discussion on shipping charges. I believe my comment to be pertinent to that part of the discussion! Thanks for the, Sir. That is appropriate.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Got two new TAD 1R's in the mail today, one is a gift for a friend. They're really awesome and now I have a pair! 

(seems shipping charges are approx. 3X actual cost based on this postage and packaging, but certainly not prohibitive IMHO. $2 for handling seems reasonable in this capitalist economy under which I'm proud to be a participant)

----------


## Mark Levesque

I lost a Blue Chip recently after a gig, so I started looking for something to keep it in while it was in my pocket.
I found Donna who makes custom pick cases:
http://www.pickitright.net/

I purchased a white leather one so I could find it in the dark. :Smile: 

NFI

----------


## Glassweb

back to BlueChip after a short deflection to the triangular ProPlec. loved the ProPlec, but it slipped in my fingers too much. so now i have a BC TAD55 - basically the Thile pick only without the speed bevels. i LOVE this pick... the 55 gauge BC material seems just perfect for my mandos and mandola. BlueChip is the top dog...

----------


## RBMB

Does anyone know if there has been a thread with more replies?

----------


## Perry

> back to BlueChip after a short deflection to the triangular ProPlec. loved the ProPlec, but it slipped in my fingers too much. so now i have a BC TAD55 - basically the Thile pick only without the speed bevels. i LOVE this pick... the 55 gauge BC material seems just perfect for my mandos and mandola. BlueChip is the top dog...


I too used to like the ProPlec sound. It's funny though the sound of picks from the driver's seat vs. the listener is often different. You can test out my theory by asking a buddy which pick sounds "darker" or 'brighter"? Often I've been surprised by the results.

ProPlecs get marred up too quick when I use them; at the end of the day I don't want to do any pick maintenance; got enough stuff to worry about. So Red Bear and Blue Chip are the clear winner's in the no maintenance department. Though Blue Chip lately gets my vote due to the "tacky" grip.

I've been using the TAD1R's. I  like having the round edge option.

I guess I'm a Blue Chip convert

----------


## Jim Garber

> Does anyone know if there has been a thread with more replies?


Sorry, the "Bowlbacks of Note" thread has over 5,000 replies and "Mandolins in progress" has about 4,800 -- and I am sure there are others.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Sorry, the "Bowlbacks of Note" thread has over 5,000 replies and "Mandolins in progress" has about 4,800 -- and I am sure there are others.


Bump (heh-heh) :Mandosmiley:  ☚☚ Playing with BC pick!

----------


## jaycat

> This is the BlueChip discussion. I think you're in the wrong thread, sir.


Wrong thread, hell; it's the whole damn spool.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Wrong thread, hell; it's the whole damn spool.



 I can teach elementary spool, or high spool, if you'd prefer..

----------


## DMosher

> I lost a Blue Chip recently after a gig, so I started looking for something to keep it in while it was in my pocket.
> I found Donna who makes custom pick cases:
> http://www.pickitright.net/
> 
> I purchased a white leather one so I could find it in the dark.


Thanks for posting this info.  Looks like a pretty danged handy item for holding them "high ticket picks".  Custom-made, and shipping is only ONE DOLLAR, so that should keep us all quiet.  (No picking, except on mandolins.)

----------


## Mando Smash

Does blue chip make a rounded pick like the Wegen M100? If not whats the closest to it? Whats the most popular BC pick for Mandolin?

----------


## mandolirius

> Does blue chip make a rounded pick like the Wegen M100? If not whats the closest to it? Whats the most popular BC pick for Mandolin?


The website shows the styles they make. 

There is no definitive answer to the second question. A lot of people around here seem to have gone for the TAD-1R. I have a TAD because I don't use rounded corners. Many mandolin players prefer thicker picks (I use the 60-weight myself).

----------


## Paul Statman

> Does blue chip make a rounded pick like the Wegen M100? If not whats the closest to it? Whats the most popular BC pick for Mandolin?


TPR60 is the most popular mandolin pick in my house.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Yep. The TPR60 is THE mandolin pick for me;or,was til I misplaced it a couple days ago.

I'm gettin the deer-skin pick holder purse thing. 

I do have a TAD 3R 60. Just a larger version of the TPR60.

I can't be without the TPR60;so,will order another.

----------


## Mike Bunting

TAD 60 for me.

----------


## Brent Hutto

> Does blue chip make a rounded pick like the Wegen M100? If not whats the closest to it? Whats the most popular BC pick for Mandolin?


Not exactly. Here are a couple I own, compared at the tip to an M100.

[

Of course they are both thicker than the M100 which is 1.0mm, one is 1.5mm and the other 1.2mm more or less. But they are each available in thicknesses down to 1.0mm (although a Blue Chip at 1.0mm will play stiffer than a Wegen of similar thickness).

----------


## i-vibe

am i the only one who wishes their numbering system for their picks reflected the actual thickness????

----------


## Brent Hutto

The numbering system does reflect the actual thickness. My "60" is 0.060" thick, my "45" is 0.045" thick and my "55" is 0.055" thick. All give or take 0.002" or less. The problem with comparing them to other picks is the Blue Chip material is so darn stiff. Stiffer than Wegen and much stiffer than nylon, polycarbonate, celluloid or acetal.

----------


## i-vibe

wow.... i never would have guessed they were actually that thin! but i get what you mean about different material having different flex and give. 

thanks for the "skinny" on that. (sorry, couldn't help myself)

----------


## Brent Hutto

Yeah, my 0.045" (1.14mm) one plays about like a 2mm nylon pick and almost as stiff as a 1.4mm Wegen. The 0.060" (1.52mm) one is so tiny it plays pretty much completely rigid. I don't think it gives a bit under any circumstances. I have a 1.8mm Wegen that is pretty darned stiff but I think it still gives at least a teensy amount when it hits a guitar 6th string hard.

----------


## JeffD

A couple of elegent pick holders for your perfect plectra.

http://www.dugainpicks.com/access.html

(By the way, I have tried Dugain picks, and I like the horn pick on my tenor guitar, and ukulele, but none of the ones I tried were any good for mandolin.)

http://teelguitarworks.com/pocket-pick-box

(These guys should get one shaped like an F5 body.)

----------


## Elliot Luber

I find these work just fine for picks (haven't used this particular vendor yet): Squeeze coin holder

http://www.amazon.com/Lucky-Line-941...=pd_sbs_misc_1

----------


## raulb

I use Altoid tins to hold picks.  Minty breath when they are full and a handy pick holder when they are empty.  The small ones work good for just picks and the regular size will also hold a guitar capo too (we all know mando players don't use those things  :Wink: ).

----------


## Paul Statman

> I find these work just fine for picks (haven't used this particular vendor yet): Squeeze coin holder
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lucky-Line-941...=pd_sbs_misc_1


There's a whole other thread dedicated to Altoid pick boxes/holders, etc. Let's try to stay on topic, folks!  :Coffee:

----------


## Elliot Luber

If you're going to spend $35 for a pick, not losing it is quite relevant.

----------


## Michael Cameron

I want to replace my lost TPR60. I already have a TAD-3R60;so,I'm thinking of getting a TPR80 this time.

I think a teeny, micro-chip-to GPS,homing device is a good idea. Gibson has electric guitars that tune themselves.
Seems like a logical progression.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I want to replace my lost TPR60. I already have a TAD3R60, so I'm thinking of getting a TPR80 this time.


TPR..wha..*80?!*  :Confused: 
That sounds HUGE (-ly thick)!

----------


## Michael Cameron

> And here it is!!!


Like this one; only rounder. 

I have some Wegen's that are even thicker. Chopping becomes more like flicking.

Oh,Evan's pic didn't come along with the quote. It's on page 48 of this tome.

----------


## evanreilly

My Blue Chip 80 is bevelled same as the CT55.
I have a couple of the big Wegens, like the 3mm and a 5mm. Also a mess of the 1mm - 1.5mm Wegens.  "Floating' is pretty much the same with all the really heavy picks, IMHO.
I like the big Wegens, but today prefer the BC80.
Tomoro....  ?????

----------


## staggarlee

Man, I lost my CT55 at the Watermelon Park Fest this past weekend. I had that thing for a year. Just ordered a new one. I can't deal without it!  Thile was there, I wonder if he took it!

----------


## Jim Garber

I may put my cell phone number on my BCs like my dog's tags: if lost, please return to...

----------


## Paul Statman

> Man, I lost my CT55 at the Watermelon Park Fest this past weekend. I had that thing for a year. Just ordered a new one. I can't deal without it!  Thile was there, I wonder if he took it!


It had his initials on it, so he may have taken it just to be on the safe side.. :Whistling:

----------


## mandolinken

I paid $35 for my 50.

----------


## Martin Stevens

> TPR..wha..*80?!* 
> That sounds HUGE (-ly thick)!


They have 100s now  :Smile:

----------


## Martin Stevens

Just wanted to say that I was able to trade in my CT55 (which I ordered but didn't like) for a TAD50 and bought a backup... and the BlueChip guys couldn't be any nicer. AWESOME customer service and great, great picks.

----------


## Paul Statman

> They have 100s now


I can't wait for the TPR2000GT  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

Perhaps they will make carbon fiber pick carriers. Keep 'em together and protected. Also carry it with what ever mandolin we are playing, no longer have the favorite pick in the case of the mandolin you left home.

----------


## Denman John

Last night and tonight I read the whole thread and just ordered a TPR 60.  I actually read some of the thread a few months ago, but withstood the peer pressure :-) I've been playing with a Wegen M150 for about a year now and really like it.  Problem is that it's always slipping around in my fingers.  The Wegen Bluegrass picks have grip holes in them and use them for my guitar.  Again I really like them and don't have the problem with them slipping around.  I like the fat tone that the rounded corners produce on mandolin so I opted for the TPR 60.  Hope I like it.

John

----------


## Brent Hutto

John,

The TPR60 will be considerably stiffer than the M150. I have a smaller version of the TPR60 called the KS60 and it is, in effect, perfectly stiff. Meaning it does not flex the least little bit under any circumstances. Blue Chip material is about the stiffest stuff anyone makes picks out of. A pick 1.5mm thick in Wegen material is equivalent to about a 1.25-1.3mm Blue Chip (like a TPR50).

But you may still like it. If the Blue Chip doesn't work out you can special order a M150 with holes from Michel Wegen.

----------


## Mike Snyder

My word, $75 for a 100 thickness. I'd like to play one before I laid out that kinda cash. The CT55 didn't do much for me. The 80s and 100s maybe.

----------


## Skip Kelley

I'm still using my original TD50. Haven't lost it and it is the most perfect pick for me! Thanks Matt!!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Just got off the phone with Mr. Blue Chip himself. I enjoyed getting to speak with him directly as I am returning myTAD60-3R for a fresh polishing;AND,ordered a TAD70-3R. 

I lost a TPR60;but,from having it,I found I prefer the extra size of the TAD-style with all corners rounded.

----------


## mandolirius

Hooray!  This thread made it to the big five-o! Fifty pages about a pick. 
I love it - geekdom at its finest!

----------


## Paul Statman

Yay! Here's to the greatest pick I ever owned, and roll on page 51.

_Coming soon - Page 71_
-Monty Python's Big Red Bok

----------


## mandolirius

> Yay! Here's to the greatest pick I ever owned, and roll on page 51.
> 
> _Coming soon - Page 71_
> -Monty Python's Big Red Bok


Can we make to one hundred is the question. Predictions, anyone?

----------


## GRW3

I keep a guitar at work and with it I keep one of the synthetic tortoise picks I used before switching to Bluechip picks. It's still a good pick but I can really tell the difference in getting on and off the strings. The Bluechip material is just so much slicker and faster. You can just feel the syn-tortoise grabbing the strings.

----------


## Mike Bunting

What are these Blue Chip thingies that ever'one is talkin' about (aboot, as some think we say up thisaway). They sound like they are the cottonpickin' rage of the age.

----------


## Pikalot

This is not a thread. It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.

(Umm.. My name is Pikalot, and I just ordered a TAD1R)....

 :Grin: <----- bandwagon-jumper

----------


## Brent Hutto

> It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.


You left off the part about "...pay $35 for a tiny piece of plastic *four times*."

----------


## Pikalot

> This is not a thread. It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.
> 
> (Umm.. My name is Pikalot, and I just ordered a TAD1R)....
> 
> <----- bandwagon-jumper



_And_ one of those leather pick pouch thingies. This is disturbing.

----------


## jaycat

> This is not a thread. It's a support group for grown men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.


Yeah, but "their self lubricating properties make them extremely fast." You could pay a lot more than $35 for that stuff.

----------


## Michael Cameron

It's a sickness,to be sure. I just paid $50 for a size 70 Blue Chip. 

And was happy about it;so,I don't want no Intervention/cure.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> This is not a thread. It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.
> 
> (Umm.. My name is Pikalot, and I just ordered a TAD1R)....
> 
> <----- bandwagon-jumper


Hey, there's at least one lass here (me!) who's paid $35 for a Blue Chip as well! Still using it, and it still rocks!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Michael Cameron

Adam Steffey might play an Asian mandolin sometimes(Northfield);but,he and many other top pickers use a BC.
It's more than a little piece of plastic;it's pretty tough plastic that has the correct contours for optimal picking.(for some).

I can see how the thread may be irritating to a lot of people;but,Mr. Goins found a great pick material,fashioned it perfectly,and
runs his business honestly and efficiently. Kinda hard to beat.

Mr. Wegen showed that here is a market for "boutique" picks that can be ordered to suit.

----------


## Glassweb

[QUOTE=Pikalot;854458]This is not a thread. It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.

People spend thousands of times more for a silly diamond. What are your priorities in life me peeps?

----------


## Michael Cameron

Whatever helps you to keep on rockin'!

----------


## Mike Scott

I just bought a second mandolin to travel around with.  I "auditioned"  all 50 or so of my picks and it (like the other one) sounds and plays best with the Blue Chip.  Shoot - now I guess I'll have to buy another one!

----------


## Loretta Callahan

I really love my TPR 60 Blue Chip, but have gone back to using my D'Andrea Pro Plec triangle ($6.99dz) because I want a pick that will adjust while I play.  Blue Chips stay right where you put them in your fingers.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I really love my TPR 60 Blue Chip, but have gone back to using my D'Andrea Pro Plec triangle ($6.99dz) because I want a pick that will adjust while I play.  Blue Chips stay right where you put them in your fingers.


I also came from the D'Andrea Pro Plec triangle, and now use the TPR60, Loretta! I've found that I can finagle a number of grips on it while playing. It takes a little practice, but (for instance) I change it for cross-picking, and then back when I'm done.

----------


## Paul Statman

[QUOTE=Glassweb;855069]


> This is not a thread. It's a support group for grow men that pay $35 or more for a tiny piece of plastic.
> 
> People spend thousands of times more for a silly diamond. What are your priorities in life me peeps?


Everything sounded sharp (but very clear) when I tried a diamond. My BC pick is better by far..

----------


## Michael Cameron

> I just bought a second mandolin to travel around with.  I "auditioned"  all 50 or so of my picks and it (like the other one) sounds and plays best with the Blue Chip.  Shoot - now I guess I'll have to buy another one!


Referring blame to an inanimate object. 

Classic!

Pick geeks are holding a big jam down at the crossroads.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Re-visiting this thread inspired me to email the Blue Chip folks to see if I could get a TPR made in my preferred gauge of .89mm - delighted to report that they can indeed do that, so now I can't wait to order one! My trusty TD35 will then become my "backup" Blue Chip..

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Pikalot

> Re-visiting this thread inspired me to email the Blue Chip folks to see if I could get a TPR made in my preferred gauge of .89mm - delighted to report that they can indeed do that, so now I can't wait to order one! My trusty TD35 will then become my "backup" Blue Chip..
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


I've visited your Myspace page and seen you play Jill... If a BC helps you play that well, they're worth it. Thumbs up. I'd like to have the tab for a couple of those reels.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Ah, wouldn't you know it.  Right after this post, my little plastic pack of picks with the blue chip has decided to hide from me.  :Frown:  Maybe I offended the little bugger.  Anyway, when I find it, I'll practice different grips with it. Time to start up the cross picking practice again.   I'm thinking of asking for another Blue Chip for Christmas .... either the new Dawg style or the the TAD 50 or 60.




> I also came from the D'Andrea Pro Plec triangle, and now use the TPR60, Loretta! I've found that I can finagle a number of grips on it while playing. It takes a little practice, but (for instance) I change it for cross-picking, and then back when I'm done.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I've visited your Myspace page and seen you play Jill... If a BC helps you play that well, they're worth it. Thumbs up. I'd like to have the tab for a couple of those reels.


You are too kind! Let me know which reels and I can probably point you in the direction of some sources for tab for them. And on-topic, I do feel that when I switched to a Blue Chip it definitely enhanced my playing as regards speed and tone.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Michael Cameron

Jill,you make those triplets look effortless.  I think it's a good idea to have a back-up BC. I've bought three of them,so far. Currently have none with which to pick. My old BC(sent in for polishing) and a new one should be in my hands sometime next week...I hope! I'm not good at polishing picks;and,yes,I'm lazy.

I've been trying to make-do with a DawgII,Dunlop 207,and various Wegens;but,they just seem to fight me compared to the BCs. I can't pick as "purdy"(thanks,Red) with any other picks.

Since I misplaced(lost) my TPR60,I've been using a "Long Hollow",leather pick carrier religiously. No more carrying a BC without a holster!

----------


## Pikalot

> You are too kind! Let me know which reels and I can probably point you in the direction of some sources for tab for them. And on-topic, I do feel that when I switched to a Blue Chip it definitely enhanced my playing as regards speed and tone.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


The Tarbolten, to start with, along with a tip or 2 on those triplets, and if possible, a history or the story of, the song. That is what I love the most about this music, the rich history and interesting stories they tell.

----------


## Pikalot

BTW, my BC arrived yesterday, and it's excellent. Fast, comfortable, durable. Is it worth 35? Considering the _current_ cost of Melrin, I suppose so. I do think a volume discount would be good.... I'd gladly pay $100 for 4.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> The Tarbolten, to start with, along with a tip or 2 on those triplets, and if possible, a history or the story of, the song. That is what I love the most about this music, the rich history and interesting stories they tell.


Sending you a PM so that I don't derail the topic here..

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## ptritz

I finally decided to give myself a BC for my birthday a couple days ago.  I've only played wth it now for a couple days, but so far I'd agree with Jill's comment.  It does seem easier with the BC to play cleanly at faster speeds, and also to hit those triplets.  The BC definitely seems to slide through the string with less friction.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Got back my TAD60-3R from BC;and,also, a new TAD70-3R. The 70 is great for everything;excels at tremolo.

----------


## yankees1

> BTW, my BC arrived yesterday, and it's excellent. Fast, comfortable, durable. Is it worth 35? Considering the _current_ cost of Melrin, I suppose so. I do think a volume discount would be good.... I'd gladly pay $100 for 4.


  At least a discount for Mandolin Cafe members as he gets a lot of free advertisement here!

----------


## Pikalot

> I finally decided to give myself a BC for my birthday a couple days ago.  I've only played wth it now for a couple days, but so far I'd agree with Jill's comment.  It does seem easier with the BC to play cleanly at faster speeds, and also to hit those triplets.  The BC definitely seems to slide through the string with less friction.


Agreed.

Had mine for about 3 weeks and it's certainly the best pick I've ever played with. I play between 1 and 3 hours a day, sometimes play pretty hard... And I'm amazed at this stuff, it looks as good as the day it came. I suppose a magnifying glass might show some slight wear, but hardly anything to the naked eye.

The speed bevels are a definite plus for me. After getting used to it, I'd say I'm picking about 10% faster. I tested this theory by trying my old delrin non-beveled pick and comparing with a metronome. Certainly a clear difference. Thumbs up. Well made pick, and the best material for picks ever. Would love to get my hands on a 6x6" 3mm thick piece of this stuff.

Might take some higher temps and pressure, but it looks like this stuff could be injection molded.Spitting out 10 raw picks at a time from a little I.M. machine could drive the price way down without sacrificing quality, as long as the molder has the restraint not to start stomping on it with too much regrind and weakening it.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Found my pick bag with the Blue Chip.  The pick is definitely helping my speed.  I, too, use Jill's playing as inspiration for not only triplets, but for how her playing is spirited, clean and just plain enjoyable.

----------


## GRW3

Just got an e-mail from Bluechip. They are offering free shipping for Christmas to their e-mail list. (I assume they will offer it to others but ask them.) The big news is that Jazz and TAD picks are now available in 80 and 100 sizes.

----------


## rico mando

i have been using my blue chip pick for about a year now. i use it on every instrument i play . i have found that it does not spin in my hand like other picks would as well i almost never drop it ,i can go a month never dropping my pick.

----------


## Paul Statman

> i have been using my blue chip pick for about a year now. i use it on every instrument i play . i have found that it does not spin in my hand like other picks would as well i almost never drop it ,i can go a month never dropping my pick.


Rico: Would you agree that it is probably safe to say that once you've picked, and picked with your BlueChip pick, you seldom need to pick it up off the floor?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Glassweb

> Just got an e-mail from Bluechip. They are offering free shipping for Christmas to their e-mail list. (I assume they will offer it to others but ask them.) The big news is that Jazz and TAD picks are now available in 80 and 100 sizes.


a pick this thick will suck all the tone right out of your mandolin... believe it. it will kill your mids, highs... i really can't imagine why any mandolinist would choose a pick thicker than a 60 gauge... just my two and a half centavos... i'm really happy with my CT55 with a normal bevel (custom order).

----------


## blacktop

i lost my td40 at winfield. it may be at the campground in oxford if anyone would care to look for it. i was by the next to the last tree on the southeast corner next to the gravel road. it's probably somewhere in the grass. i actually thought it worked better for guitar. i have now gotten very comfortable using a pickboy 1mm with all the raised grip dots. when i think i've found the greatest pick in the world, something else always seems to come along. i've played fender, golden gate, dunlop, clayton, etc.. this has certainly been one long thread-and i really just wanted to keep it going.

----------


## Jim Garber

I think Blue Chip should make a model with a built-in microchip (microbluechip?) -- sort of like those they put into cars or dogs -- so if you lose them you can contact your local police station and they can track it down.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> I think Blue Chip should make a model with a built-in microchip (microbluechip?) -- sort of like those they put into cars or dogs -- so if you lose them you can contact your local police station and they can track it down.


 :Disbelief:  Maybe an OnStar option?

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

You mean yours didn't come with a mirco chip???? I knew they had to cut the quality somewhere to keep from raising the price.  :Smile: 

Joe

----------


## Michael Cameron

Regarding the thickness of the Bluechip pick and its ensuing "sucking" of the sound from your mandolin,all I can say is REALLY? 

The last time I saw my 60 TAD-3R was at the Allman Brothers "Big House" in Macon,Georgia. If you find it,play with it,and like it,just keep it and pick on! I got to play Duane's gold-top Gibson that day. No wonder I sorta "lost it".

----------


## Skip Kelley

The Bluechip is the best In my opinion! I love it!!

----------


## Paul Statman

> The Bluechip is the best In my opinion! I love it!!


I agree, Skip. To quote that car ad from days gone by, "There is no substitute".

----------


## Kevin K

There are great picks no doubt

----------


## Glassweb

> Regarding the thickness of the Bluechip pick and its ensuing "sucking" of the sound from your mandolin,all I can say is REALLY?


yeah, really! 80 gauge... 100 gauge? ridiculous! not a single pro player uses anything nearly that heavy. that said Mike, sound is in the ear of the listener so all is cool!

----------


## mandolirius

> yeah, really! 80 gauge... 100 gauge? ridiculous! not a single pro player uses anything nearly that heavy. that said Mike, sound is in the ear of the listener so all is cool!


I don't know how the BC sizes equate to thickness in mm, but there is a 3mm Big Stubby, some  pretty fat Wegen models and then there are those stone picks that are extremely thick. That said, I just went lighter, from a 60 to a 40).

----------


## Brent Hutto

Blue Chip thicknesses are in thousandths of an inch. So a BC 60 is 0.060" thick which is 1.52mm and a BC 40 is 0.040" which is 1.02mm and so forth. Just multiply thousandths by 25.4 to get millimeters.

Of course the Blue Chip material is so much stiffer for its thickness than other pick materials, a pick that's 1.02mm thick is way stiffer than any 1mm nylon, polycarbonate, acetyl or celluloid pick.

----------


## yankees1

> I think Blue Chip should make a model with a built-in microchip (microbluechip?) -- sort of like those they put into cars or dogs -- so if you lose them you can contact your local police station and they can track it down.


  Great idea!

----------


## AlanN

> I agree, Skip. To quote that car ad from days gone by, "There is no substitute".


Or this one:

"You can feel it when you drive!"

----------


## Mike Snyder

OK. I'm in. I ordered a TPR-60 yesterday. I was contrary long enough. All my mandolin playing buddies have 'em and have let me test drive them. It will have to be pretty good to make me forsake my Wegens.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Ah. Giving in to peer pressure!  

You're gonna love it.  

I like the 1R versions.  Gives me a bit more versatility.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Yeah Rob, that's actually what I ordered, TAD60-1R. My e-mail shows that he mailed it the next day, so he must have had some in stock. I have voiced some scepticism, here at the 'ol cafe, about BC picks. I am preparing to eat those words. I've only used them at jams, where good old Kansas boys like Dave and Mike (GVD) were gracious enough to hand them over. Never had one day-in, day-out to make comparison. I love to get my 3 or 4 favorite picks out and get really warmed up to hear the difference in tone and feel the playability. There really is a wide range of tones, and some drag on the strings, some slide. So, we will see. 
 By the way, I made the decision to buy a BC after driving two hours to a house jam and realizing that the fuel cost was almost enough to buy two BCs. Sometimes I need a kick in the arse to get my priorities re-aligned. The pick was alot cheaper than a more fuel efficient truck.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Hopefully you weren't hauling around that trailer in your picture.  I have the TAD 50 1R.  I was thinking it would be sort of an all rounder - useful on guitar as well.  As it turns out I love the BC on mandolin but not as much on guitar. Kind of wishing I had the 60 now.  But the 50 is fine - terrific actually.

----------


## f5loar

If I had the choice of going to jam and spending $40 in gas to pick with a $1 pick I would opt to stay home and pick by myself with a $40 BC pick.  Your're right..... it's got to do with priorities.

----------


## JeffD

Don't forget - its $40.00 to get to that jam every single time. The pick, you buy it once, and yer good to go. The second time you use it, you use it for free.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I like that thinking - so f5loar only has to skip one jam. Or two maybe if he decides to buy a back up BC.

----------


## Mandolin Ant

OK. So I've been reading about BC for a while and finally broke down and bought one today. I ordered the CT55 RH Bevel. Can't wait to try it out. I'll let Y'all know about it when it gets here.

I just hope I don't lose it! Got the pouch also, maybe that'll help.  :Confused:

----------


## Brent Hutto

Blue Chip, eh? Never heard of 'em. Do you guys think they're any good? :Popcorn:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> .  I'll let Y'all know about it when it gets here.
> 
> I just hope I don't lose it! Got the pouch also, maybe that'll help.


No need.

----------


## Mandolin Ant

> No need.


Ha! 10-4!

----------


## Dan Margolis

I finally bought one at Fiddler's Green, purely as a "thank you" for all the time Ben spent with me showing me great instruments I wasn't going to buy.  I like it, and haven't lost it.

----------


## Mike Snyder

I'll probably have a bunch of Wegen picks for sale in the classifieds soon. You all told me so, now the chickens have come home to roost. It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings. She finished the aria 'bout half an hour ago. TAD-1R 60. The best, hands down. Why did I ever doubt?

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I'll probably have a bunch of Wegen picks for sale in the classifieds soon. You all told me so, now the chickens have come home to roost. It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings. She finished the aria 'bout half an hour ago. TAD-1R 60. The best, hands down. Why did I ever doubt?


 Told ya so!  :Grin:

----------


## Mandolin Ant

Got mine yesterday (CT55). All I can say is wow. This really is the best pick I have ever seen. It literally glides through the strings. I played for hours last night!

Now if only I can keep from losing it!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bob Bronow

Santa brought me a TPR 45 and I couldn't be happier!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

Found my Red Bear shattered in the case the other day so I guess it's time to get a Blue Chip.  I suspect foul play was involved but none of my three kids...er, suspects have broken down under interrogation yet.  The investigation is still underway.

----------


## GRW3

> ... but none of my three kids...er, suspects have broken down under interrogation yet...


Bill Cosby said you are not actually a parent until you have more than one child. With one you 'know' who did it, with more you have only suspicions that it was either 'Notme' or 'Idano'. My corollary is that children can get into things at the square of their number, or nine things for your three.

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

> Bill Cosby said you are not actually a parent until you have more than one child. With one you 'know' who did it, with more you have only suspicions that it was either 'Notme' or 'Idano'. My corollary is that children can get into things at the square of their number, or nine things for your three.


Yeah, they're spinmasters alright.  Could you walk up to someone who's quietly reading a book and knock them out of their chair, and somehow spin it so it's their fault, with a straight face?  Congratulations!  You could be a politician or a sibling.

Actually most of the time they're both at fault, or all three.  Never stops them from telling on each other though.  I love it when only two are involved...the third always acts so smug, like they're above the fray.  Like 5 minutes ago they weren't in the thick of something else.

----------


## C Dubblez

Got one of these a while ago, a TAD50.  I love the way it glides through the strings.  I have found that it is my favorite pick to use when playing guitar.  I prefer using a Wegen TF120 on my mandolin as I find I get more pick noise with the BC.  My grip is more loose when playing the mandolin and the chirp is quite a bit more prevalent with the Blue Chip.  Everything about it on the guitar is great, except when I play for a while it can start to slide around once my fingers get sweaty enough.  I would like to drill holes in it or at least one hole in the middle to keep it locked in better.  Has anyone done this with yours?  I couldn't read through the entire thread to find out.  I'll work on it.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Funny how people are different.  My experience is the exact opposite.  I love the BC for mando, not so much guitar.

----------


## Erek160

I was wondering wich blue chip pick would be best for guitar and mandolin. Ihave been playing guitar for about 6 years and i just started playing the mandolin. I really want a blue chip but i dont want to buy two of them. Any suggestions?

----------


## Jim Broyles

If you want one for both guitar and mandolin, I would try a 1.0 mm thick version. I like a little thinner pick for guitar than I do for mandolin, but if I had to use the same for both I'd go with a 1.0 mm. I think that would be a 40 in Blue Chip nomenclature. As to the shape and bevel, that is something you have to decide for yourself.

----------


## JeffD

> Funny how people are different.  My experience is the exact opposite.  I love the BC for mando, not so much guitar.


Me too. I use the TAD60, and I find it is terrible on the guitar.

----------


## JeffD

> Everything about it on the guitar is great, except when I play for a while it can start to slide around once my fingers get sweaty enough.  I would like to drill holes in it or at least one hole in the middle to keep it locked in better.  Has anyone done this with yours?


Hmmm. I find the opposite. For some reason the material of the pick gets "sticky" or something as it warms up. I find that after a short time the pick is easier to grip and keep in place. 

Body chemistry thing I suppose.

----------


## Erek160

Thanks man, I use a Dunlop 1.0 mm ultex for both my guitar and mando and I had to file the edges to get the feel of a golden gate or dawg. But I think I'm going to get a tpr50 or a Kenny Smith 50.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Just be warned that the KSxx picks are tiny. Like half the size of your Ultex, if that.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Thanks man, I use a Dunlop 1.0 mm ultex for both my guitar and mando and I had to file the edges to get the feel of a golden gate or dawg. But I think I'm going to get a tpr50 or a Kenny Smith 50.


Well a 50 is going to be thicker than you are used to, but if you like GG and Dawg picks, the 50 might be right up your alley.

----------


## Martin Stevens

hmmm so I've decided that with my ellis my TAD50 doesn't work as well as say a TAD40 would....

which stinks, because if I get a new TAD40 I'll have 2 TAD50s laying around :/

----------


## mandolirius

> hmmm so I've decided that with my ellis my TAD50 doesn't work as well as say a TAD40 would....
> 
> which stinks, because if I get a new TAD40 I'll have 2 TAD50s laying around :/


Which you could easily sell on the Classifieds. Used BC's don't seem to last long there. I sold one a day or two after listing it.

----------


## Buddah

Lovin' my BC picks!  I've got a TP1R and a CT55, and really like each, though I'm beginning to lean more towards the tone I'm able to get from my Prucha with the CT55.  Anybody know which BC Mike Marshall is using?

----------


## mkuns

I bought the CT 55 and will order a spare.  I have to agree, the tone of these picks is amazing.  The only other pick that comes close(and i have tried a ton) is the wegen 140.  Did take a little playing to get used to the thickness, but once you do it is sweet.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Which you could easily sell on the Classifieds. Used BC's don't seem to last long there. I sold one a day or two after listing it.


 Holy Crapoli! Ya got that right!
I posted one for sale this evening and the buyer responded in less than a minute!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Mike, I wish you had listed that yesterday. Your procrastination cost me ten dollars!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Mike, I wish you had listed that yesterday. Your procrastination cost me ten dollars!


 :Laughing:  Sorry man, a heads up though, I'm thinking of selling the first year of Frets, when I think of a fair price. You'll get 10% off if you email me exactly 10 minutes before I list them!

----------


## pjlama

That's ten dollars well spent :Laughing:  Frets? I can't believe what all those Fretboard Journals are bringing, I should take my complete library out of the bathroom, I think I'm hurting the value  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Sorry man, a heads up though, I'm thinking of selling the first year of Frets, when I think of a fair price. You'll get 10% off if you email me exactly 10 minutes before I list them!


I'm going to clog the bejeezus out of your inbox. You're going to be begging for an email about natural male enhancement, working from home, or online pharmacies after I'm done with my email barrage.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Holy Crapoli! Ya got that right!
> I posted one for sale this evening and the buyer responded in less than a minute!


I was just glad I spotted your ad at the right moment when the RSS feed updated.  I've been looking for a BC for a while (esp. a CT55), and after being late to the party a number of times, I came across yours.  This will be my first BC pick. Can't wait to give it a twirl.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Anyone wanna swap a TAD60 for my TPR60?  I think I need a little bit bigger pick.  The TPR is just a tad too small.  I keep going back to my D'Andrea Pro Plec because I like the size better ~ even though I love the Blue Chip.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Put an ad up. You'll get a response within hours.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Put an ad up. You'll get a response within hours.


Hell, minutes!

----------


## Brent Hutto

Do you folks with CT55's find that the feel and sound is quite a bit different on the "main" point vs. the top shoulder points? That is the only thing that could improve the CT55 in my estimation, if all three points could play the same. I hate having to keep track of which way it is oriented in my hand, with the Wegen TF's you just pick it up and go.

----------


## jasona

I notice no difference at all with any of the points Brent. It never even occurred to me there might be a difference.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Same here. I might have kept the one I had if there had been no bevel on one point.

----------


## Brent Hutto

I'm thinking maybe mine is unusual in that respect. I asked (E-mailed) Matt Goins about it and he said they were intended to be given the same bevel but as the bevels are done by hand they can vary slightly. Visibly my CT55 on the "shoulders" looks a lot like any one of the three corners on a TAD60. But the "main point" has a wider and shallower bevel, if only by a slight bit. I think that one corner has the proper "Chris Thile" bevel and the others may have just come up a few strokes short when he was making them.

If I'd been a few minutes quicker grabbing Mike's CT55 I could compare the two of them. Eventually I'll get a second one to compare.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I actually like having a slightly different tone on the different points of my BC.  Gives me options.

----------


## fatt-dad

(maybe repeating myself, not sure. . .)

I had my CT55 ordered with one rounded corner, so mine's with two standard bevels and one rounded.  I like it!

f-d

----------


## adlerburg

> I would like to hear how they sound compared to the Tortis (Red Bear) picks.


I have them both, and the Tortis sounds a bit darker. I like the sound of both, but lean more toward the shimmer you can get with the BC. From a wear perspective, the BC doesn't show signs of wear easily. The Tortis shows wear each time I play.. then I buff it out. I must admit that what at first appeared to be a cheap piece of plastic, is the best pick I've played with, and is my main pick (the BC)... and I'm still in sticker shock for $35 for one pick.. oh well, I hope I don't lose it.

----------


## DoubleG

I use the TPR-60 and it is far and away the best of all my picks for tone. I have tried tons of picks and even use it on my acoustic guitar. Adam Steffey and Chris Thile (CT55) also use these picks (and can afford them). Pretty steep at $35 per so I only have one (and only come in an ugly brown color) but it's worth it to me. I have been using a Golden Gate and a Wegen but the TPR60 has slightly less rounded corners and helps me get a tone just a little brighter than the Golden Gate. It has three bevelled sides that are identical and so far shows NO signs of wear and slides off the strings like glass with less pick sound. I have not tried a true tortoise or a Red Bear but I like this blue chip a lot. When you consider experimenting with strings and picks is the cheapest way to change your sound $35 is not that bad a price to pay.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I am a committed BC user.  It would kill me if I ever lost my BC. 

But - I must say - the very inexpensive Dunlop Ultex 1.14 is awfully close to the BC.

----------


## JeffD

I use a red bear, a blue chip TAD and a Wegen, and I have yet to see any wear on them. They look like new.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> I use a red bear, a blue chip TAD and a Wegen, and I have yet to see any wear on them. They look like new.


Play harder!  :Mandosmiley:   :Wink:

----------


## Ben Milne

Rob ,how does the Ultex compare to the BC with regard to "stickability"

----------


## JeffD

> Play harder!


No really. I play pretty hard. I am not a bluegrasser so I don't do much heavy chopping, but I play three or four days a week. I have several of each brand, that get chosen randomly, and they are all of the three point variety, so which particular point of which particular pick gets used at which particular jam is a bit random.

Even so. Especially those darn Red Bears. For a while they were the only pick I used, and except for the change in lettering, I cannot tell the difference between the ones I bought first and the ones I bought more recently, and a new one I borrowed earlier this year.

Of all the styles and kinds of right hand technique, I would bet that bluegrass chopping is the hardest on picks however. They sure don't seem to wear playing high lonesome tremolo. I expect them to outlast who ever gets them after me. Unless he is a bluegrasser I suppose.

----------


## Rick Cadger

> No really. I play pretty hard. [...]


I was just joking around there, Jeff.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> It would kill me if I ever lost my BC. But I must say - the very inexpensive Dunlop Ultex 1.14 is awfully close to the BC.


That may be down to the mandolin (or the pilot): My last disposable pick was the Ultex 1.14, so my first 'tastings' were with those two, as well as tortoiseshell, Dawg, etc. The tone, nuance response and speed of the BC remain unrivaled, and the feel of it in the grip remains the best I have encountered.
*I came close to losing one once, but found it in the grass. Yesterday it went through the washer and dryer when it fell out of my pocket. I found it in the dryer when I went back to look for it. It was just sitting on one of the tumbler's 'fins' waiting to be picked up!

----------


## Jim Garber

I had been using Ultex picks on guitar but, even tho the plastic is pretty tough, the BC pick I use seems to not wear out at all and I am a pretty heavy rhythm player. My Ultem/ultex picks will get a sharp rough edge after awhile whereas the BC seems to last forever. I also have a feeling that a red bear would not last very long -- either develp a rough edge or split altogether.

On the mandolin, i am not as much as a punishing player tho I still like the Jazz pick I use on my snakehead.

BTW I don't carry them in my pocket at all -- always in an instrument case.

----------


## wsugai

> Got mine yesterday (CT55). All I can say is wow. This really is the best pick I have ever seen. It literally glides through the strings. I played for hours last night!


Yeah, the CT55 is probably as close as I'm going to get, so I think $35 is really cheap for something that fits the bill in all respects. I've got all sorts of cheaper picks, but none of them are quite right overall.

Howver, the CT55 still slips out of my fingers now and then, so I can't agree with the folks that say that it gets stickier over time, but there's something about how that pick glides through the strings that is unique. In general, I still think that it's the combination of the relative thin-ness and stiffness of the pick that does it.

----------


## Brent Hutto

ws,

I think the stiffness and natural slide-i-ness of the Blue Chip "stuff" is great. What that stiffness buys us is this...

A bevel on a pick works differently depending on how thick the pick is. I've got hands of stone but can still feel the difference in a 0.050" and 0.060" pick with the same bevel, a difference in how it glides through the string. With the Blue Chip, we can find the thickness that lets the bevel feel and sound the way we want without the pick getting all floppy. 

With nylon or something if you don't want the pick to flex then you're somewhere upwards of 0.080" or so and that just seems to feel like a brick wall hitting the string to me. I think if you want a 0.100"/2.5mm type of pick anyway, the Blue Chip material is overkill but it's just magic the way it stays stiff all the way down to 0.040" or lower.

----------


## adlerburg

Just some perspective trivia.. for those who can't live without their BC (I own one btw), and feel as though they're worth their weight in gold... you are correct! They weigh about 3/4 of a gram, and at $35 each plus a few for shipping, that expands to over $1400/oz.. The exact price of .999 solid gold today!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Wrong thread! Sorry!

----------


## JeffD

> Just some perspective trivia.. for those who can't live without their BC (I own one btw), and feel as though they're worth their weight in gold... you are correct! They weigh about 3/4 of a gram, and at $35 each plus a few for shipping, that expands to over $1400/oz.. The exact price of .999 solid gold today!


 :Laughing:  Well there you go.

Not too many things that are worth their weight in gold are really worth their weight in gold. But the BC pick is!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Howver, the CT55 still slips out of my fingers now and then.


Try washing the pick off with soap and water. When mine get slippery, this helps a lot.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Try washing the pick off with soap and water. When mine get slippery, this helps a lot.


Or just wash yer hands, ya scruffy little urchin!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Or just wash yer hands, ya scruffy little urchin!


After I shook Ted's hand at NAMM, I decided that I would never wash my hands again.

----------


## Paul Statman

_Originally Posted by wsugai: "However, the CT55 still slips out of my fingers now and then."_




> Try washing the pick off with soap and water. When mine get slippery, this helps a lot.





> After I shook Ted's hand at NAMM, I decided that I would never wash my hands again.


I was addressing wsugai, Chris!

----------


## Brent Hutto

You may recall I've commented here before that my CT55 has a slightly different bevel on the "main point" than on the two top corners. That's probably just a bit of inconsistency in the hand-beveled point. I kind of assumed that one corner was the correct CT bevel and the other two were just standard TAD bevels.

Not so sure now. First off, I got ahold of a TAD60 and its bevel is not like any corner of my CT55. Different completely. Then I started finding that I kind of preferred the two top corners, although the "main point" gives a bit softer and rounder attack which I also like.

So last week I happened to hand my mandolin with the CT55 to a real good player who chose one of the top corners. Then another player tried it and also picked the same corner (I was watching closely but did not mention anything at all about the pick to them). And it sounded of course fantastic when played by someone who knows what they're doing, unlike me!

Anyway, I've come around to the idea that two out of three corners on my are correct and the one corner just happens to have a bit wider and shallower bevel. Which is probably a good thing as the sound is slightly different and I like both. And I like either of those two types of bevel better than any other pick I've tried on my mandolin. So it's a good thing!

----------


## mtucker

> _Howver, the CT55 still slips out of my fingers now and then, so I can't agree with the folks that say that it gets stickier over time_


_a little saliva on thumb and index works most of the time.._

----------


## mtucker

> _Howver, the CT55 still slips out of my fingers now and then, so I can't agree with the folks that say that it gets stickier over time_


_a little saliva on thumb and index works wonders..loose grip._

----------


## adlerburg

> You may recall I've commented here before that my CT55 has a slightly different bevel on the "main point" than on the two top corners. That's probably just a bit of inconsistency in the hand-beveled point. I kind of assumed that one corner was the correct CT bevel and the other two were just standard TAD bevels.
> 
> Not so sure now. First off, I got ahold of a TAD60 and its bevel is not like any corner of my CT55. Different completely. Then I started finding that I kind of preferred the two top corners, although the "main point" gives a bit softer and rounder attack which I also like.
> 
> So last week I happened to hand my mandolin with the CT55 to a real good player who chose one of the top corners. Then another player tried it and also picked the same corner (I was watching closely but did not mention anything at all about the pick to them). And it sounded of course fantastic when played by someone who knows what they're doing, unlike me!
> 
> Anyway, I've come around to the idea that two out of three corners on my are correct and the one corner just happens to have a bit wider and shallower bevel. Which is probably a good thing as the sound is slightly different and I like both. And I like either of those two types of bevel better than any other pick I've tried on my mandolin. So it's a good thing!


Here are a few closeups of the bevels on both. I've enhanced the contrast here and there to accentuate the bevels, so it would be easier to discern.  I play a lot of bluegrass type chop and leads, as well as Keltic Jigs where exact picking is needed, and I honestly don't feel the difference in the two. I know, as the picture will show as well, that the bevel on the CT 55 is larger than the TAD60, and they are slightly different thicknesses, but once I get a head of steam up, they feel extremely similar. The CT55 doesn't have the deeper sound that the TAD60 has, but once I get going, I think my hand compensates attack to get the sound my ears are looking for.

----------


## Paul Statman

Those are the biggest picks I have ever seen!  :Disbelief:

----------


## P.D. Kirby

> Those are the biggest picks I have ever seen!


I bet you wouldn't ever loose one of those.. :Grin:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Try washing the pick off with soap and water. When mine get slippery, this helps a lot.





> I bet you wouldn't ever lose one of those..


No, but you could lose a small family _underneath_ one!

----------


## Dan Margolis

I bought a BC as a "thank you" to a store that spent a lot of time showing me cool things that I wasn't going to buy.  Love it.

----------


## mandobassman

I just received my second BC today.  My first was a TAD 60, and while there were lots of things I liked about it, I have just never liked picks with a bevel.  It seemed a bit harsh on the high strings to my ears.  I recently saw that BC had a model out that is very similar in shape to the new DawgII  pick, and it does not have a bevel.  This is what I received today, the XR 60.  LOVE IT!!!  Oddly enough, I was never all that excited about the old Dawg pick or the Golden Gate.  The tip was too rounded for me.  But this new BC is exactly what I was looking for.  Nicely rounded tip but not too much, no bevel, and all of the other qualities that the BC material is known for (grip, speed and smoothness off the strings).  I have finally found my perfect pick and I am looking forward to getting a couple of spares to keep in the case.  I had been using a Wegen TF 140 and was trying to get one without a bevel but it took a month for Michel Wegen to answer my email and then when he did, he wanted to charge me more money to order a pick without a bevel, even though it's less work for him to make.  Wegen just lost my business and Blue Chip has a new customer.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Why don't you just save a ton and buy Fender medium picks.  You can buy a bunch of them for $35.00!  If they are good enough for the great pickers,  then they are good enough for me.  Nick

----------


## JeffD

> Why don't you just save a ton and buy Fender medium picks.  You can buy a bunch of them for $35.00!  If they are good enough for the great pickers,  then they are good enough for me.  Nick


My goodness, you could save enough to.. umm... eat at the diner. Twice. Versus a very possible improvement in tone for the rest of your life.

----------


## mandolin tony

I bought my frist blue chip pick from banjo.com & the deal was if you don't love this pick I will refund your money.guess what Johns a smart man he still has my $35.00,killer kick ass pick,there should just put a tracking device in it if you should loose it well worth the money I have two of them now.

----------


## JeffD

> there should just put a tracking device in it if you should loose it.


I like it.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Or,  it only took Sierra Hull 10 years to play better than most of us after 40 years!   Nick

----------


## mandobassman

> Why don't you just save a ton and buy Fender medium picks.  You can buy a bunch of them for $35.00!  If they are good enough for the great pickers,  then they are good enough for me.  Nick


Actually,  Fender #346 extra heavy is what I have been using for several years.  I have been trying several other pick types but the Fender X-tra heavy has been my main pick for a long time.  After using the Blue Chip for a couple of days, I picked up one of my Fenders and could not believe how dull it sounded in comparison to the BC.

----------


## JeffD

> Or,  it only took Sierra Hull 10 years to play better than most of us after 40 years!   Nick


I have no illusions that I will ever sound as good as Sierra Hull. She is better at mandolin than I am at anything. But that doesn't mean I won't sound better. So I will give up three pizzas for a pick. A life time of improved tone, and a reason to avoid pizza for what... a couple of weeks.

----------


## 300win

Blue-Chips are the best pick ever PERIOD ! Also want to say how outstanding a guy that Matthew Goins is. I got my first BC in '09 it was a 50, I liked it very much. Got my second BC in '09, it was a 40 to use on guitar. Got my third BC in '10 it was a 60 to use on mandolin, now I have decided that the 50 is the correct gauge that suits me for both guitar and mandolin. I e-mailed Mr. Goins, asked him if I could trade the 60 for another 50, he said sure no problem. Found out Big-Joe who is also a outstanding guy had a 50 he wanted to trade for a 40, contacted him, the trades are in the mail, so I'm set. But I will continue to support Matthew and the Blue-Chip. I like many of you have been playing a very long time, and have used every pick made at one time or another to try them out. And I like many of you have finally found a pick that ends the search for the 'ideal' pick. No pick of any kind I have ever used even comes close to all great things that consist in a pick other than the Blue-Chip. GREAT TONE, GREAT GRIP, GREAT SPEED, GREAT WEARABILITY { heck none of mine have worn at all, and I average 20 hours per week of playing }, they just can not be beat in my opinion.

----------


## Nick Triesch

Do they make a blue chip the exact size of a Fender medium?  Also in the same shape? Nick

----------


## Mike Bunting

Matt is a really good fellow, why don't shoot him an email and ask him? I'm sure he'll respond quickly.

http://www.bluechippick.net/index.php

----------


## mandobassman

> Do they make a blue chip the exact size of a Fender medium?  Also in the same shape? Nick


The first Blue Chip I owned was a TAD 60.  They matched up in size almost perfectly to a Fender 346.  The only difference (other than the awesome tone) is the thickness.  The BC 60 is 1.5mm while the Fender extra heavy that I used is only 1.21mm.  If you look at the BC web site, http://www.bluechippick.net/  you'll see they show the picks with a coin over the photo so you can see size comparisons.

----------


## Ken Sager

I conducted a pick test in front of 6-7 people and out of several picks (including a Blue Chip, tortoise, Tortis, Tortex, Fender, Dunlop 207, Wegen M150) the hands-down winner CHOSEN BY THE LISTENERS for tone, volume, and the least pick noise was the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 Standard.

I'm not suggesting everybody go buy Ultex picks, but I think having other listeners help you choose is a valuable benefit of having friends and band-mates.

----------


## mandolirius

> I conducted a pick test in front of 6-7 people and out of several picks (including a Blue Chip, tortoise, Tortis, Tortex, Fender, Dunlop 207, Wegen M150) the hands-down winner CHOSEN BY THE LISTENERS for tone, volume, and the least pick noise was the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 Standard.
> 
> I'm not suggesting everybody go buy Ultex picks, but I think having other listeners help you choose is a valuable benefit of having friends and band-mates.


Wouldn't help me. I choose my pick based on playability. Tone and pick noise are definitely secondary considerations. I judge by how the pick feels in my hand, how it moves against the strings etc.  Frankly, the thoughts of others have absolutely no bearing on my pick choice. I mean, who's playing the thing anyway?

----------


## Ken Sager

I'd put the BC and Ultex on par for feel and playability. You may not. All other things being equal I'll take the one that sounds best, and not just to me.

----------


## Nick Triesch

I think it depends on the player.  A great player can make firewood sound great.  I can play my Weber Fern with my Fender medium and it sounds very good.  I can play my friends Gibson Doyal Lawson F5 with my Fender medium and it sounds like 10 mandolins!  No kidding!   Nick

----------


## JeffD

The Ultex has been mentioned more than a few times as being real nice, and in lots of cases even preferred to the BC. 

No pick is the be all and end all for everyone

----------


## chip

I've never played with a "blue chip" so...now that that's out of the way...I went to a music store the other day, good one, and asked them if they had any blue chip picks...his response, with a sneer, was...no, we don't carry those, they're just a gimmick. I thought that was kinda odd as you'd think a music store would carry them. Are they available at retail outlets? Meanwhile, my buddy comes by, pulls out his guitar, grabs a plastic pick out of his pocket, rubs the sides on a rock outside my store, to roughen it up a bit, and proceeds to just wail on the guitar...I don't know....is it really the pick? :Coffee:

----------


## JeffD

> is it really the pick?



Yep. It is.

----------


## chip

Maybe I should preface the quote with "is it really worth $30+ for a pick"?...and I bet your response would be:...Yep it is...
Anyhoo...I'd like to try one for the fun of it...

----------


## Jim Broyles

> I conducted a pick test in front of 6-7 people and out of several picks (including a Blue Chip, tortoise, Tortis, Tortex, Fender, Dunlop 207, Wegen M150) the hands-down winner CHOSEN BY THE LISTENERS for tone, volume, and the least pick noise was the Dunlop Ultex 1.14 Standard.
> 
> I'm not suggesting everybody go buy Ultex picks, but I think having other listeners help you choose is a valuable benefit of having friends and band-mates.


I totally believe this. Every time I demo a pick to my wife I A/B it with the Ultex 1.14 and she always prefers the Ultex.

----------


## JeffD

> Maybe I should preface the quote with "is it really worth $30+ for a pick"?...and I bet your response would be:...Yep it is...
> Anyhoo...I'd like to try one for the fun of it...


I apologize for being a little snarky there. The blue chip is not for everyone. And for some things I have other preferences myself. I don't like them on the bowlback for example. Or in a crowded jam where I need a little more brightness and punch.

And more than a few folks have said that it is suboptimal for their guitar. I find in general that many of the picks that are great for mandolin are so so for guitar, and vv. some of the picks that the guitar loves are dead on the mandolin.

But whether the BC becomes your preference or not, it ain't no gimmick, it ain't no hype. 

Is it really worth it? Of course that is an individual decision. My own prejudice is that if folks balks at $30.00 for a pick, how do they justify getting a mandolin in the first place. Its a one time purchase, not like gasoline for a car. Heck, filling my tank costs twice that.

I think the deal is that folks are used to cheap picks. We have become acculturated to the Gibson and Fender picks costing pocket change and doing a real good job, and being able to plunk down ten bucks and get a handful of picks to try. Thats why we lose them and treat them so casually.  So by comparison a high end pick rubs us wrong. It would be like paying for that second cup of coffee at the diner, its not that we don't think its worth it, its that we have become accostomed to not having to pay.

But paying a bit more, one time, for something as important to the sound of the mandolin as a pick - seen objectively this seems quite reasonable. Its not like strings, which have to be replaced regularly. Why "should" a pick be less expensive than the wiping cloth we keep in the case?

----------


## Nick Triesch

The reason I use a Fender medium is because it gives the snap that I'm looking for.  I just like the clean crisp sound that it gives.  The thicker picks give me more of a thud sound.    Thick picks tend to make my mando sound like it has old strings.  Even when they are new.  Med picks make it sound clear.    to me.  And,  I as always have a bunch in my case.  They don't wear out for years because there are ten of them in there.  Same reason I use J74 strings over coated strings.  To me coated strings are not as clear in sound.  I would rather change strings more often than hear a thud when I play.    Nick

----------


## AlanN

> I totally believe this. Every time I demo a pick to my wife I A/B it with the Ultex 1.14 and she always prefers the Ultex.


Whenever I head out to pick, 2 picks go in the pocket:

1 - my fave
2 - Ultex 1.14, teardop shape

----------


## JeffD

> The reason I use a Fender medium is because it gives the snap that I'm looking for.  I just like the clean crisp sound that it gives.  The thicker picks give me more of a thud sound.


My mandolin duet partner is of the same opinion. She likes those mediums.

----------


## mandopete

After years and years and years of using picks made from unobtainium I have recently switched to a Blue Chip pick and I love it.  I'm using a tri-cornered pick.  I have no idea what the model number is since I bought it used from someone else.  I have also swiched to much thinnner pick than the 1.5 thickness I had been using.  It sounds much brighter and I think it will cut a little more for bluegrass.

----------


## Caleb

> The reason I use a Fender medium is because it gives the snap that I'm looking for.  I just like the clean crisp sound that it gives.  The thicker picks give me more of a thud sound.    Thick picks tend to make my mando sound like it has old strings.  Even when they are new.  Med picks make it sound clear.    to me.  And,  I as always have a bunch in my case.  They don't wear out for years because there are ten of them in there.  Same reason I use J74 strings over coated strings.  To me coated strings are not as clear in sound.  I would rather change strings more often than hear a thud when I play.    Nick


I know what you mean about the "thud" sound.  I owned a Bluechip for a bit and it was very thuddy to me.  And extra heavy Fenders (and Dawgs and Golden Gates, et al) are thuddy as well.  I normally use a heavy Fender.  But I also have a very thick Wegen that I use for my guitar work, and it makes my mandolin very bright and jangly sounding.  

But your post about medium picks reminded me of something. I heard a mandolin player recently using a medium-ish pick and I really loved the tone.  It was "snappy" and "crisp," like you were saying.  I don't have anything less than a heavy around my house anymore, but next time I'm at a shop, I'm going to get a handful of picks and go back to the drawing board.  I've been wondering if a lighter pick might help my picking hand have better control as well?  It'll be a cheap thing to experiment on anyway.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

I just got my Blue Chip Pick. 
I am loving it for the guitar but so far I'm still preferring my V pick (Tremolo Pointed Mandolin Pick) for the mandolin.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Does anybody have the phone number to Blue Chip? I tried to find it on their website but was unsuccessful. Thanks.

----------


## Hardesty

http://www.bluechippick.net/

(865) 945-5797

----------


## woodwizard

Well I have been using a couple of BC TPR60's ... one in each case of my 2 mandolins and then my friend in Russia made me a tortoise pick custom to my specs which was the shape of the goldengate with a BC speed bevel. 1.5mm. I still use the TPR60 on my goldrush but man! that tortoise really brings out the tone on my old A4 oval hole. My friend repairs instruments in Moscow and he told me he found this shell about 13 years ago off the coast of Singaopore and makes him a pick every so many years. Unbelievable tone I'm getting even compared to the BC. Can't tell much difference with the F5 so I'm still BC-ing it on it.

----------


## Rob Fowler

> http://www.bluechippick.net/


Like I already said....I looked at their website already but was unsuccessful in finding a phone number. Thanks.

----------


## Hardesty

Sorry... read that wrong 

(865) 945-5797

----------


## re simmers

I just ordered the STP 50.     I usually check things out very closely and research for 6 months before buying anything.      

I am buying this pick based on Mando Cafe recommendations.    

I look forward to sounding like Adam Steffey.

Bob

----------


## Brent Hutto

> I look forward to sounding like Adam Steffey.
> 
> Bob


I'll look forward to listening to you play when you do...

----------


## Rob Fowler

> Sorry... read that wrong 
> 
> (865) 945-5797


Thanks so much, Hardesty!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I am buying this pick based on Mando Cafe recommendations.   
> 
> Bob


 Thanks, no pressure on us at all!  :Grin:

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Bob, enjoy the pick, i'm currently using the same at the moment and it seems just right.

----------


## Heliocentric

I picked up a TD40 a few weeks ago and the only time I use another pick now is when I've misplaced the Blue Chip. Nice, smooth motion and great tone. I'll be buying more in the future.

----------


## JeffD

> Thanks, no pressure on us at all!



 :Laughing:

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

My son tried out a Wegen TF140 on his guitar and I actually liked it a little better than the Blue Chip.  It had a darker tone and seemed to smooth things out a bit.  The Blue Chip really has some sparkle to it, maybe too much for his cheap Alvarez.  Not to rain on the parade or anything, I'm just starting to think certain picks will sound better with certain instruments with certain players with certain styles and so on.  I still want a Blue Chip, but now I want a Wegen too!  Am I allowed to like both?

----------


## Brent Hutto

I have a CT55 that's probably the best sounding pick on my mandolin with me playing. It also sounded real good when my teacher used it to play my mandolin. But at the moment a Wegen TF120 is my everyday mandolin pick. It has a bit less "sparkle" and definitely less volume and punch but it's also very forgiving of sloppy picking. Right now I'm learning some new hand position and right-hand technique and I need all the forgiveness I can get. The TF120 also makes tremolo easier. But the CT55 has a great sound and feel when used correctly.

----------


## JeffD

> My son tried out a Wegen TF140 on his guitar and I actually liked it a little better than the Blue Chip.  It had a darker tone and seemed to smooth things out a bit.  The Blue Chip really has some sparkle to it, maybe too much for his cheap Alvarez.  Not to rain on the parade or anything, I'm just starting to think certain picks will sound better with certain instruments with certain players with certain styles and so on.  I still want a Blue Chip, but now I want a Wegen too!  Am I allowed to like both?


Wow. I use both a Wegen TF140 and a BC TAD60. But for opposite reasons from what you describe. The BC is the better tone, but the Wegen has a little more punchy bright sound, which cuts through in a busy jam a little better. A situation where nobody is listening to my great tone.

In an intimate setting, with one or two other musicians, on stage or in a small space, the BC is the choice, providing mouthfulls of thick, somewhat darker tone.

Neither one does anything for me on the guitar. (Tenor guitar with a full sized guitar body.)

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

It's great to see that the BC is still getting talked about. I bought one after trying it in person at Fiddler's Green (awesome folks and awesome inventory). 

The best argument I've heard for it involves its function: the pick plays a crucial role in sound generation. It's equivalent to a bow for violinists - and bows can costs thousands of bucks! Sheesh! I'm glad my picks don't cost thousands!

People spend hundreds of bucks on fancy tuning machines, badass tailpieces, triple-binding, and beautiful inlays. These choices aren't right, wrong, bad or good. (I would love some new tuning machines!) But they are largely non-functional (weight, ok) and can be much more expensive than the BC.

That said, the BC cost me approximately 1% of the cost of my instrument. To me, one percent extra cost is worthwhile for a novel tone for my instrument (I do prefer the BC most of the time, but not all).

----------


## yankees1

> I have a CT55 that's probably the best sounding pick on my mandolin with me playing. It also sounded real good when my teacher used it to play my mandolin. But at the moment a Wegen TF120 is my everyday mandolin pick. It has a bit less "sparkle" and definitely less volume and punch but it's also very forgiving of sloppy picking. Right now I'm learning some new hand position and right-hand technique and I need all the forgiveness I can get. The TF120 also makes tremolo easier. But the CT55 has a great sound and feel when used correctly.


    I have the TAD50. Comparing this with the CT55, any difference you can really hear ?

----------


## Brent Hutto

My other Blue Chip is a TAD60. I don't know if it's the extra 10% or so of thickness or the different "Chris Thile" bevel but the TAD60 seems to dig into the string more rather than gliding through the string and the sound is very forceful. I can sort of pick easy or pick hard with the CT55 and vary my dynamics. The TAD60 only works if I play hard. But it really gets a big sound if I do, more articulated and louder than the CT55. But playing softly with the TAD60 it catches on the string and makes a click-thud rather than a full note.

So I guess it depends on how hard you play. If I had it to do over I'd go with a TAD50 or TAD40 instead as loud and hard is not really my thing. The TAD60 works great on my guitar, BTW.

----------


## yankees1

> My other Blue Chip is a TAD60. I don't know if it's the extra 10% or so of thickness or the different "Chris Thile" bevel but the TAD60 seems to dig into the string more rather than gliding through the string and the sound is very forceful. I can sort of pick easy or pick hard with the CT55 and vary my dynamics. The TAD60 only works if I play hard. But it really gets a big sound if I do, more articulated and louder than the CT55. But playing softly with the TAD60 it catches on the string and makes a click-thud rather than a full note.   
> 
> So I guess it depends on how hard you play. If I had it to do over I'd go with a TAD50 or TAD40 instead as loud and hard is not really my thing. The TAD60 works great on my guitar, BTW.


   I also have the TAD40 which is my favorite and it is brighter than the TAD50. On some songs I prefer the 50 as it does produce a deeper tone and is louder.

----------


## Shana Aisenberg

I bought a TAD40 for guitar and a CT55 for mandolin. A year later I'm still going between them and my Wegens. On my mandolin I still prefer the Wegen TF140, its tone is a little more complex for solo playing and it seems easier on my right hand. With guitar, it depends on the individual guitar and what I'm playing, for certain things I prefer the Blue Chip.

----------


## Charles E.

One question, are any of you who use the Blue Chip altering the shape or thickness to suit your needs? Or are you happy with them right out of the box?  I am currently using Golden Gate picks but modify them quite a bit to meet my needs.

----------


## Brent Hutto

I don't think you'd want to do much altering on a Blue Chip if you can help it. The material is rather tough and durable, you'd need to go with some heavy Dremel action to do much.

They are available in a considerable variety of shapes, thickness and bevels. Plus the owner of the company will do a certain amount of customizing if requested.

----------


## Jesse Weitzenfeld

> Wow. I use both a Wegen TF140 and a BC TAD60. But for opposite reasons from what you describe. The BC is the better tone, but the Wegen has a little more punchy bright sound, which cuts through in a busy jam a little better. A situation where nobody is listening to my great tone.
> 
> In an intimate setting, with one or two other musicians, on stage or in a small space, the BC is the choice, providing mouthfulls of thick, somewhat darker tone.
> 
> Neither one does anything for me on the guitar. (Tenor guitar with a full sized guitar body.)


His Blue Chip is a TD35 so it's pretty thin.  Compared to the Wegen TF140 it definitely seemed to have a brighter sound.

There are so many variables here I think I just need to take out a loan and invest in every pick out there that's over $10.  I know I won't be satisfied until I do.  But that's part of the fun I guess...

----------


## Bing Cullen

Business isn't my strong point, but if these picks never wear out, then Bluechip aren't going to get a lot of repeat business...so have to rely on first time customers. makes sense then to charge a price that will keep them in business at relatively low sales volume. $35 -40$ seems a lot for a pick but it costs me more than that to fuel up and I do that everyweek, plus I spend more than that on lunch every week. Maybe this has already been said. Anyway I bought some after hearing Steffey play and rave on about it...he must know what he's talking about!

----------


## Bill Burch

I have both the BC TAD-50 and the TP-1R50.  The TP-IR50 has one rounded corner and 2 pointed corners, which I find works perfectly for me. On songs with lots of tremolo, I can use the rounded corner which makes it easy to create a smoother, softer tone with less pick "hang up" on the strings.  For straight picking, the more pointed corners work just right.

Bill

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well I finally broke down and bought one and I have to say they are very nice picks. As good as anything else I have played with and better than any other man made material I have tried. It will be awhile until I can comment on the longevity, but feel and pick noise level and holdability are all superb. In my opinion the Blue Chip pick is equal to Tortise and much better for the Sea Turtle population. Which is indeed a very good thing.. Thanks Guys..... you have done a good deed as well as made a good pick..... R/

----------


## yankees1

> I have both the BC TAD-50 and the TP-1R50.  The TP-IR50 has one rounded corner and 2 pointed corners, which I find works perfectly for me. On songs with lots of tremolo, I can use the rounded corner which makes it easy to create a smoother, softer tone with less pick "hang up" on the strings.  For straight picking, the more pointed corners work just right.
> 
> Bill


I have read many opinions that state they get better tremolo results with a rounded pick but I don't find that true for me and have better results with a pointed pick. Maybe I am  doing something wrong!

----------


## Dan Margolis

Since I bought my BC in November I haven't bought any other picks.  Since I tend to lose "normal" picks at a rapid rate for some reason, the BC may end up being a better deal.  Normal picks cost about $.50 each, so if I don't buy 70 picks this year, I've paid for the BC.

I still use different thicknesses for different sounds.  On jazz guitar I often use a 1.5 mm Dunlop for its fat sound.

----------


## JeffD

> Since I bought my BC in November I haven't bought any other picks.  Since I tend to lose "normal" picks at a rapid rate for some reason, the BC may end up being a better deal.  Normal picks cost about $.50 each, so if I don't buy 70 picks this year, I've paid for the BC.


If your experience is anything like mine, you'll find that you don't lose high end picks, anymore than a violinist would lose a bow.

I think we tend to be sloppy about cheap picks because they are so easily replaced.

----------


## Dan Margolis

> I think we tend to be sloppy about cheap picks because they are so easily replaced.


Yes, Jeff, that is true.

----------


## Horsefarmer

First of all, these Blue chip picks are made of a very expensive material.that is the reason for the $35 price. The Blue chip site had an interview with Rhonda Vincent, who was totally sold on these picks because of their playability and durability.that was enough to convince Me. She plays a lot more than Me, so, I took a chance and bought one. I am a beginner Mandolinist and am always looking to improve My playing. I now have three of these picks. They are one of the BEST! Investments that I have ever made to My playing. Once you use one,there are NO other picks!! Sincerely,Dave Mullen (horse farmer)

----------


## re simmers

SOLD.    I got a blue chip and love it.    Easily worth it, which is a relief to my wife.........."you otta love it, $35 for a pick!"

Very reasonable, especially compared to her bass bows.

Bob

----------


## Mandoist

Hope these aren't made from the shell of the endangered Blue Sea Tortoise?

----------


## barney 59

> First of all, these Blue chip picks are made of a very expensive material.that is the reason for the $35 price. The Blue chip site had an interview with Rhonda Vincent, who was totally sold on these picks because of their playability and durability.that was enough to convince Me. She plays a lot more than Me, so, I took a chance and bought one. I am a beginner Mandolinist and am always looking to improve My playing. I now have three of these picks. They are one of the BEST! Investments that I have ever made to My playing. Once you use one,there are NO other picks!! Sincerely,Dave Mullen (horse farmer)


So, does anyone know the name of the material that they are made of? It may be expensive but assuming that it comes in 4x8 sheets and it takes a 1 inch square to make a pick 48x96 that's -------o.k a little off for waste 4500 picks x $35 that's,that's a lot of money!----how much for a sheet?

----------


## Mike Snyder

No doubt being fully aware of the "do it yourself" nature of the typical American stringed musician, Blue Chip will NOT be making the source of their materiel public information. It is a specially formulated composite materiel able to withstand very high temperatures, is extremely wear-resistant, and contains a special lubricant.  I have not seen it revealed here on the cafe threads, but imagine that someone with experience in chemistry or physics might be capable of reverse-engeneering the product. The general flow of the topic has been, "It's damned expensive stuff, too pricy for Joe Schmoe to buy a chunk and start carving out picks at bargain prices." I'm OK with that. I needed one (1), bought one (1), need no more. It evidently isn't going to wear out for a matter of years, in my case, and as long as I do NOT loose it, I'm set. It's quite a lovely pick, poop brown.

PS- We can make it to 1500 posts about a pick. I have faith in the inane. :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Can't remember where I read it, perhaps earlier in this thread, but the "sheets" are nowhere near 4x8 ft., closer to one sq. Ft.

----------


## JeffD

I am sure they can make picks from that material cheaper than I can, if I value my labor at anything reasonable. Besides, making picks cuts into my playing time.  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Garber

I believe that the stuff is called Meldin 7001 and the generic name is polyimide. As you can see from the link a .062" thick 12 X12 piece is $1355.63. I am not 100% sure that that is the exact material BC uses but it is in that family of plastics. I think this was mentioned earlier in this gargantuan thread.

----------


## barney 59

I wonder does Lockheed get it for less. Interesting properties: they use this stuff for piston rings and my favorite was "sealing solutions for coffee makers". With it's thermal properties it will allow for some hot pickin'. There is a type that is 40% graphite filled for much,much more money.I see a $70 pick on the horizon. It will be black.

----------


## Raganlarry

::::: reads many forum entries, while glancing over shoulder ::::
My lovely bride, has hovered regularly since i paid $35 for the ct55, it's arriving today.  Hoping that with it, i can serenade her wonderfully, so i can eat again, and actually sleep in my bed.

----------


## Paul Statman

> ::::: reads many forum entries, while glancing over shoulder ::::
> My lovely bride has hovered regularly since I paid $35 for the CT55. It's arriving today.  Hoping that with it, I can serenade her wonderfully, so I can eat again, and actually sleep in my bed.


Best get back to practicing, Larry- (especially with _those_ initials on the incoming pick)!

----------


## Lil Chubs

I too was very skeptical of dropping $35 on a pick....I've used shell in the past but they are tough to come by, take constant polishing, and it's tough to get the one that is just right for you.

I play the Bluechip TAD 60 on my mandolin, and I wouldn't take anything for it.  I was using the 1.4 Wegens, and they are great too.  They have a more mellow tone and can beef up a thinner sounding mandolin.
I first tried the Thile signature pick (CT55) and I didn't care for it.  There is such a large bevel on it that you have to hit the strings just right or it sounds really brittle and thin.  The TAD60 has just the right thickness and bevel for me...and they really do last and last and last.  These things will last you almost forever if you can keep up with it.  I've been playing the same pick for almost a year, and there is only a little wear on one point.  Believe the hype...they are great picks!

----------


## Brent Hutto

Lil Chubs,

I have an TAD60 and CT55 as well. For me the CT55 will work great when playing softly or going for a smooth, lyrical kind of sound. But if I'm just trying to nail a fast jig or hornpipe and get all the notes in, keeping the right time, that TAD60 will help. I think it's what you're saying, just play hard and get it on the string and it'll make a note right now with no messing around.

----------


## Raganlarry

Wow.....just....wow, is nice  :Smile:

----------


## sgarrity

I've pretty much switched to the TAD60 for mando family instruments.  I used the TPR for the last 2+ yrs but you can really dig in with the TAD.  I just love these things!

----------


## Bing Cullen

I finaly got my picks and they are worth every penny. I immediately started palying Black Mountain Rag on Guitar faster'n Doc, then Rabbit in a a log on mando faster'n Chris. They are hard to drop and if you do they just bounce right back in your hand. If it goes behind the couch it emits a little beeping noise til you find it and if it is a dark spot  a little yelow light flashes til you find it. If you drop it in the  water it will float to the surface and a little Evinrude pops out and brings it back to shore. If its along way away, it'll call your mobile phone and tell you where it is. You can't lose 'em. If you swallow it, it comes out the other end polished and clean and you can plug it into your PC in the multislot and it wil give you a run down on the state of your colon and bowel. Well I might be exagerating a little but these are great picks...

----------


## mandolirius

You know, just a few more testimonials and I think we can make the case these picks really are worth the money. I really feel it. We're close.   :Wink:

----------


## rmabe

My CT55 is on its way right now.  I had been having a bad week, and my darling wife did some internet history detective work and ordered it for me this evening.  I had no idea she paid attention when I showed her mandolins and such online.  I think I'll drag the sleeping bag out to the mailbox and wait 'til it gets here.

----------


## Bing Cullen

I bought a CT55 and Kenny Smith 60. I use the CT on Guitar and the KS on mandolin...just seems logical to me. I prefer a point and larger pick for guitar and a smaller hard rounded pick for the mandolin. I think I should have gone thicker for the KS, but its OK and produces good tone, but only equal to the other types of thick picks I have. The advantage is it sticks to the fingers better. That CT is a BIG pick!

----------


## rmabe

I received my CT55 today.  I didn't realize it would be here so quickly, but I'm only two hours from Knoxville, so I guess it makes sense.  I will agree will Bing Cullen-the CT55 is a big pick-but I'm quickly getting accustomed to the size.  For this kind of sound and feel, I could used to playing with a Louisville Slugger.  Expensive, but well worth it.

----------


## Mando Smash

I finally broke down and ordered one. I ordered the TAD40-1R. I hope its worth it! I have been using a Wegen MM100.

----------


## Brent Hutto

> I finally broke down and ordered one. I ordered the TAD40-1R. I hope its worth it! I have been using a Wegen MM100.


Is it MM100 or M100? The round "mandolin" style pick, right?

Assuming that's the one you've been using you probably won't care for the Blue Chip at all. I like the TAD style and any round pick like a Wegen M100, M150 or for that matter other brands in that shape don't work for me at all. Apples and oranges. Even the "R" corner of the TAD40-1R will bite on the string more than an M100.

Of course maybe that's the idea, try something totally different. It will be that...

----------


## Cathal Whelehan

Purely out of curiosity, but is this the longest / most posted-on topic on MC?

I have to say, every time I see it return to the top, the feeling I get is kind of like....

----------


## Mando Smash

yea its the slightly rounded mandolin pick, I was thinking of using the rounded point, But when I play classical tunes  I would use the pointed end.

----------


## GRW3

> Purely out of curiosity, but is this the longest / most posted-on topic on MC?
> 
> I have to say, every time I see it return to the top, the feeling I get is kind of like....



Not Even Close

----------


## Tom Wright

"Mandolins in Progress" has almost 600,000 views, and over 5,000 replies. "Post a Picture of Yourself" is 2nd place I think.

----------


## Mando Smash

I Got my picks Two days ago and I love it! Its like the pick comes alive in your hand! I get better tone,comfort and clean speed.
It took over a year maybe two but I finally got one and I am glad I did.

----------


## Chip Booth

I bought a CT55, it is the general shape and size I am used to, but it seems too pointy for me.  Some combination of the bevel and/or the point creates a sound that is too bright and plasticy for my taste.  Has anyone tried both the CT55 and something like the TAD50-1R (I hate the names they give these things)?  I love the feel and speed of the pick, but the tone is not for me, I was hoping to find a model with a rounder point and softer bevel.  Has anyone had a similar experience and found a solution they like?

----------


## Brent Hutto

Two of the points on a TAD50-1R will be more or less exactly like the CT55 (meaning give or take the slight pick-to-pick variation). The round "point" on the TAD50-1R is quite round. Like Golden Gate or Wegen M150 round. There may be others in the Blue Clip line in between those extremes but none of them that I've tried.

P.S. I find two models of the Wegen picks to sort of bracket the CT55. The TF120/TF140 style is the exact shape and size triangle of the TAD/CT Blue Chips but the points are very slightly less sharp sounding. And the "Bluegrass" Wegen shape is slightly pointier.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I bought a CT55, it is the general shape and size I am used to, but it seems too pointy for me.  Some combination of the bevel and/or the point creates a sound that is too bright and plasticy for my taste.  Has anyone tried both the CT55 and something like the TAD50-1R (I hate the names they give these things)?  I love the feel and speed of the pick, but the tone is not for me, I was hoping to find a model with a rounder point and softer bevel.  Has anyone had a similar experience and found a solution they like?


 The TAD 60 has much less of a bevel and I rounded off one point myself. I tried a CT55 and like you disliked the tone. Way too much of a knifelike bevel which made it sound like a skinny pick to me. They can be worked on to fine tune them to your own taste, though.

----------


## yankees1

> Two of the points on a TAD50-1R will be more or less exactly like the CT55 (meaning give or take the slight pick-to-pick variation). The round "point" on the TAD50-1R is quite round. Like Golden Gate or Wegen M150 round. There may be others in the Blue Clip line in between those extremes but none of them that I've tried.
> 
> P.S. I find two models of the Wegen picks to sort of bracket the CT55. The TF120/TF140 style is the exact shape and size triangle of the TAD/CT Blue Chips but the points are very slightly less sharp sounding. And the "Bluegrass" Wegen shape is slightly pointier.


  I have tried the round but cannot get a good sounding tremolo with it so I stick with the point.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I have tried the round but cannot get a good sounding tremolo with it so I stick with the point.


How peculiar!

----------


## Brent Hutto

I can't get a tremolo or anything else making much sound at all without a point on the pick. A round pick hitting the string at an angle and none too hard just can't get it done.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Originally Posted by yankees1 View Post
I have tried the round but cannot get a good sounding tremolo with it so I stick with the point.



> How peculiar!


Not at all!   Many of us find that our tremolo is much better using a point.

----------


## yankees1

> Originally Posted by yankees1 View Post
> I have tried the round but cannot get a good sounding tremolo with it so I stick with the point.
> 
> 
> Not at all!   Many of us find that our tremolo is much better using a point.


  I think the quote by mandopixie was " tongue in cheek" !  :Smile:

----------


## Brent Hutto

Well in that case I'll add that I would definately use a round pick if I had one of the "too loud" mandolins being discussed recently. It's better than going deaf!

----------


## yankees1

For chords I like the round corner but point for melody and tremolo.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I just received my CT55 and it works great for my Kimble, adding definition on the lower string, but it sounds too "sharp" on my Williamson's Es and As.  It sounds really nice on my Lucas guitar too which has DR Extra Life strings on it now.  That combination for my Lucas is like high octane.  Love it.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Have never really bonded with my TPR60.  Listed it in classifieds to trade for a TAD60, but no bites.  I find myself using my D'Andrea Pro Plec large teardrop almost exclusively.  I'll probably sell it, or give it to a mandolin friend.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Have never really bonded with my TPR60.  Listed it in classifieds to trade for a TAD60, but no bites.  I find myself using my D'Andrea Pro Plec large teardrop almost exclusively.  I'll probably sell it, or give it to a mandolin friend.


 You could check with Matt to see if you could trade it in for a TAD 60.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

> You could check with Matt to see if you could trade it in for a TAD 60.


Thanks, Mike ... just sent them an email asking if I could exchange.  I'll keep folks posted.

----------


## dhuttonsr

Once you try them you are hooked...   I have lost several already and my wife thinks like you, however she doesn't play music. They are GREAT!!!!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Here's an odd Blue Chip conversation:  So, I was playing at the Gamble Rogers Folk Festival this weekend and realized that my Blue Chip CT55 was in my pocket which is NOT a good place for an expensive pick.  So I go in the ladies room and was joking with my lady fiddle player as we primp in the mirror, that I am freaking out that I will lose this expensive pick and another woman's voice called out from a stall, "What gauge is that Blue Chip you are using?"  I yelled back 55--it's a Chris Thile signature model: CT55", and she yells back again, "Thanks!"  I never did see her face.

----------


## Bing Cullen

> another woman's voice called out from a stall, "What gauge is that Blue Chip you are using?"  I yelled back 55--it's a Chris Thile signature model: CT55", and she yells back again, "Thanks!"  I never did see her face.


is that weird or what? She didn't ask who number 2 worked for did she?

----------


## helichuck

Well, I have to say this. I have 2 of these picks, one for my mandolin and also a thumb pick.
I love them, but the thumb pick seems to have the tip already worn off.
I play very little so, I was very surprised to see this happen.
I contacted them but they have never answered me.

----------


## Paul Statman

> is that weird or what? She didn't ask who number 2 worked for did she?


 :Laughing:  I laughed out loud. Cheers, Bing!

----------


## Bing Cullen

aha! someone else likes Austin Powers...

----------


## Paul Statman

> aha! someone else likes Austin Powers...


Reminiscent of 'The Prisoner', too.

----------


## Bing Cullen

> Reminiscent of 'The Prisoner', too.


you mean that 60'S tv SHOW??

----------


## Bing Cullen

yes its all becoming clear now...Myer's was parodying the Prisoner in that toilet scene when he killed the Irish assassin...nothing to do with picks, but Myer's may have had a blue chip pick in his pocket....

----------


## Paul Statman

> yes its all becoming clear now...Myers was parodying the Prisoner in that toilet scene when he killed the Irish assassin...nothing to do with picks, but Myers may have had a blue chip pick in his pocket....


I you are Number Two, and I am Number Six, who is Number One?

----------


## Brent Hutto

"You are, Number Six."

Or was it "You are Number Six."

Never can remember if there's a comma in that line or not...

----------


## Paul Statman

"I am number two. You are number six". No comma.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Ooops, meant to type "Six" instead of "Two". Fixed now.

So no comma. But there should have been. Maybe.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Ooops, meant to type "Six" instead of "Two". Fixed now.
> 
> So no comma. But there should have been. Maybe.


You are, Brent!

----------


## JeffD

> Purely out of curiosity, but is this the longest / most posted-on topic on MC?





> Not Even Close


Heck there are more posts on the haiku thread than here.

----------


## GRW3

I've done very good with keeping track of my TAD-1Rs, 40 and 60. Thank goodness. I got the 40 first and wanted more oomph so I ordered the 60. 60+Mandolin LAFS. The 40 went to guitar duty and there it stayed until I got my mandola. 

When I got the mandola I was 'sure' I would be buying another TAD-1R 60 for it. For good measure, however, I experimented with my other available picks. I found it really preferred the 40 size to the 60. So the guitar got the similar shaped synthetic tortoise I had been using before BC. 

Out of curiosity I used some regular teardrops and found that was a better shape for the guitar. Long story short, I have a BC TD 40 on the way.

----------


## davidcaldwell21

People say the pick doesn't make the player, but I can say this from experience...I'm not the best mando player in the world by no means...but owning a Blue Chip has made me a better player 10x over!
I've owned them all and its well worth the $35. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## GRW3

Well I got the TD 40 - it's the hands down winner for the guitar. Pick choice has become a lot more important to me since I've taken up 'right hand alone' starting exercises before sessions. I find when I do that I can really comtemplate the whole hand-pick-string interplay more deeply. The action with the BC is just so much faster and the applied force is stronger. 

Why not just use the pointy shoulder on a TAD-401R? I just feel way more comfortable if the pick I'm using is symetrical paralles to the strings where my thumb lies across it. If there is a side to side difference across the perpindicular that goes to the string it just makes me crazy. I can use the 'wrong' shoulder to try out an instrument but a playing session is just not sustainable. Everybody has the 'issues' with whcih to deal.

----------


## Brad Maestas

I've tried a couple and they didn't really do much for me. I'm not the biggest fan of the glossy finish on the sides and they seem heavier than my Wegens (at the same thickness). Perhaps when I've got some extra money I'll get one and really give it a chance. For now, I'm more than happy with my Wegens.

----------


## Paul Busman

> People say the pick doesn't make the player, but I can say this from experience...I'm not the best mando player in the world by no means...but owning a Blue Chip has made me a better player 10x over!
> I've owned them all and its well worth the $35. Just my 2 cents.


I don't own any, but just knowing that they exist has improved my playing.  Only 9X improvement, but I can't see spending $35 for another measly X  :-D

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

> Heck there are more posts on the haiku thread than here.


Brown flake of plastic
Thirty five bones is too much
It's all I use now

Whoops...

----------


## Scanbran

I've joined the party too! After using and enjoying an Ultex 0.73, I wanted to see what these were like. I ordered a TAD40 which arrived in the UK in about 10 days. After using it for about a week, I can get a nice bright sound, coupled with easy playability, and crucially, it stays in my grip.
I like it  :Grin: 

The Ultex 0.73 is a close second, and I can't even get a decent sound out of the Wegen M150...

----------


## Paul Busman

Anyone on this thread who owns a Blue Chip ever attend the Fiddler's Tour in the NY Capital District.  I'd love to try it out some time.

----------


## JGWoods

I've got 3 of'em now and they are my favorites mos tof the time.  Two are TAD-1R60s and one is a TAD-1R50, smaller as well as a bit thinner. I really like have different points on the same pick so I can change the sound a bit with a quick twist of the pick. 
Overall I find them to give tone that is a bit more shrill than a Wegen but that works very well when ther eis any dampening effect from humidity, or older strings, etc. They work best on my '35 Maurer, sometimes too harsh on my '42 Martin A, and the '17 Gibson A4 responds diferent on different days- some days Wegen is best, other days the BC.

----------


## mandolirius

> Anyone on this thread who owns a Blue Chip ever attend the Fiddler's Tour in the NY Capital District.  I'd love to try it out some time.


It's unlikely one try will convince you. I wasn't sure when I got mine. It took a few days of use before I began to appreciate it and, after my first show with it, I was a true believer. Buy one. If you don't like it, they sell like hotcakes here on the Cafe.

----------


## Grandude

Any PGA golfer can beat me in a round of golf using only his putter against me and all of my clubs.  In other words, the results of picking a mandolin has more to do with the Indian than the arrow.  I can imagine someone feeling that their ole stand-by pick works just fine.  I have several tortoise as well as Dunlop ULTEX (which were my favorite man-made) picks that I feel fine playing.  But, I'll use one of my three BlueChips (that I keep in a pick pouch attached to my key ring) every time I can.  I see that the latest post on this thread was a few years ago.  I live in a small town of perhaps 70 pickers, and the vast majority are now playing BlueChips.  All I can say is, as long as you don't lose one, they are well worth the price.

----------


## LastMohican

I was literally walking out of Music Go Round in Louisville today and Dave Howard, the mando player for The 23 String Band, threw me a BC and said "Go take that Breedlove off the wall and play it with that." It was my first time to use a BC and I was very impressed.

Looks like I'm on my way to being 35 bucks lighter. :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> on 7/6/11: I see that the latest post on this thread was a few years ago.


I think you were looking at the first page of this thread, Grandude! This 'thread' is so alive and well, that it is about ready to graduate to 'strand' status (it could soon be a sweater, or a pick-warmer, at least)..

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Going to the Grey Fox bluegrass festival next week. Hoping they have a vendor so I can try some out. I'm willing to spend the money but I don't want to have to choose from a picture or description. I guess if there isn't a vendor I should be able to find lots of happy owners. Maybe someone will let me test drive theirs.

----------


## Grandude

Dick, the reason I have three is because of the gauge, the size as it relates to my fingers, and whether the corners are pointed or rounded (for me it varies on whether I am playing mando or guitar).  My friends and I have traded picks based on these considerations, until we find what best fits our individual preferences.  That being said, if you get the chance to play several, find the one (or two) that you are most comfortable with.   I believe that the gauge of BlueChips does not influence how clean they sound as much as the gauge affects other picks - BlueChips all ring like a bell to me.  Whether the corners are rounded or pointed on these picks has more affect on sound - bright or full.   Then it's down to size...

----------


## KristinEliza

Heard my dog chewing on something...thought it was a pistachio shell she picked up outside (the neighbors like to leave them around).

Unfortunately it was my BC pick!  Bad dog!

I think there's enough left of it to pick with until my new one arrives.

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Heard my dog chewing on something...thought it was a pistachio shell she picked up outside (the neighbors like to leave them around).
> 
> Unfortunately it was my BC pick!  Bad dog!
> 
> I think there's enough left of it to pick with until my new one arrives.


Did your dog happen to comment about faster, cleaner chewing with less pick noise?

----------


## KristinEliza



----------


## TJe153

I figured I would add my two cents to the bucket of opinions - I was a quasi-skeptic about the Blue Chip picks until I had one in my hand. I ordered one of the CT-55's and the thing just rips. Speed bevel helps with soloing, but you (and others) can hear noticeable difference in sound quality between the BC and others. And this is coming from someone who likes to play medium gauge picks on the regular. 

If you have a chance - pick up a few and give them a shot to discern your own feel, shape, bevel, and thickness - I just guessed and things worked out. I plan upon buying a one or two of the TAD's in thinner size. 

Cheers!

----------


## Martin Stevens

> Heard my dog chewing on something...thought it was a pistachio shell she picked up outside (the neighbors like to leave them around).
> 
> Unfortunately it was my BC pick!  Bad dog!
> 
> I think there's enough left of it to pick with until my new one arrives.


Ouch... expensive chew toy!

----------


## Paul Cowham

Well, since everyone under the sun has posted on this monster thread I may as well.  :Wink: 

I ordered at CT55 - true, BC picks are much more expensive than other picks but given how much fiddle players can spend on a bow, this is still relatively cheap and inexpensive if it does help to get a good tome and play better (but I would echo the sentiment that it is much beter to try before buying).

My verdict - I much prefer the tone I get using a dawg pick on my mando, fatter, rounder and more unctious (although the BC is a little louder). But - money not wasted as I do really like the BC pick on my guitar for flatpicking.

----------


## azflyman

Sounds like these are made of Corian or cast acrylic or a similar material. High temperature plastics are still a bit exotic.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Sounds like these are made of Corian or cast acrylic or a similar material. High temperature plastics are still a bit exotic.


 No.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Sounds like these are made of Corian or cast acrylic or a similar material. High temperature plastics are still a bit exotic.


Er..what? I think Mike Bunting said it best when he wrote, "No". 
What thread have you been reading, *azflyman*?

----------


## Mike Snyder

Go to the Bluechip website, az. From the horses mouth...........and all that.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Sounds like these are made of Corian or cast acrylic or a similar material. High temperature plastics are still a bit exotic.


They are made of Meldin. Check out the material here. Us the drop down to see what the prices are for a small sheet and you can see why the BC picks are pricey.

----------


## Bob Bronow

> They are made of Meldin. Check out the material here. Us the drop down to see what the prices are for a small sheet and you can see why the BC picks are pricey.


Thanks for the info Jim. 

According to the website, the stuff won't melt. I wonder if anyone has had the guts to put their Blue Chip to a flame.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Thanks for the info Jim. 
> 
> According to the website, the stuff won't melt. I wonder if anyone has had the guts to put their Blue Chip to a flame.


I'm game. Send me your pick: I will carry out any test you like!

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Kenny Smith tries to burn his up all the time, but unsuccessfully. I saw his fingers smoking though.  :Smile: 

Joe

----------


## Bob Bronow

> I'm game. Send me your pick: I will carry out any test you like!


 LOL! Thanks for the offer!

----------


## KristinEliza

> Thanks for the info Jim. 
> 
> According to the website, the stuff won't melt. I wonder if anyone has had the guts to put their Blue Chip to a flame.


Well, now that I have a useless pick (thanks to my dog - see post 1481)...I'd be game to try...except I'm a little scared of buring down my abode in the process.  Of course, with this insane heat we've been having down here, maybe I should just leave it outside for a few hours and see what happens!

----------


## greg_tsam

As I type this post, the thread has 1496 posts and 149,000 views and I've heard oof these god awfully expensive picks since the beginning.  My first reaction was "No way in hell would I ever spend that much on ONE pick."  I thought $5 for a Wegen was expensive but I've held on to those for a year and a half now and only lost one for 6 months but was eventually rediscovered during spring cleaning.  Last week, at the Salmon Lake Bluegrass Festival in Grapeland, Tx, I got a chance to try out a Blue Chip TAD 2R (Special request on the 2 rounded corners, I'm told).  After about 30 seconds of playing I knew why these things are in such demand.  

They're great!

Slippery on the strings but with good bite and tone.  Durable.  Endorsed by many pickers including some really great professionals.  And the best part was the slightly tacky feel that it had with my fingers.  The only con was the off chance that I might misplace it and lose it.  I'm sold and have a CT-55 on it's way to me now.  But I never would had bought one if I hadn't tried it first but I'm glad I did.

----------


## Brent Hutto

CT-55 is great. I have that and a TP-601R which is nice but always come back to the CT-55 which was the first Blue Chip I ever tried.

----------


## baptist mando55

tried my very best to like the blue chip  tpr50 that i  finally broke doen and ordered. but for my ears it is much too bright on the mando and guitar. I stuck with it about a month but just didnt like it loved the feel hated the sound.went back to dunlap 207 on the mando and wegen m150 on guitar. they give me the warm woody sound i prefer.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I now carry my BC in one of those leather fobs that they sell to attach to my keychain.  So far, so good.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Features of Meldin® 7001 Polyimide:
- Operates from Cryogenic to 315°C (600°F) & Intermittently to 482°C (900°F)
- Continuous operational temperatures of 550ºF (260ºF)
- Meldin 7001 Does NOT Melt
- Self-lubricating properties

Seems like reasonable performance requirements for a pick to be used for a jam session on Jupiter!

Steve

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

"Meldin 7001 Does NOT Melt"

It might not melt, but Kenny Smith and David Grier can make it smoke! :-)

Joe

----------


## Chip Booth

After months of trying to get some good tone from my Blue Chips I finally discovered that the TAD-1R 60 makes a good tenor banjo pick.   :Frown:

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

Hi folks,
So my blue chip pick arrived in the post the other day, and I'm really loving it.  I'd initially thought it might be too slippery, but the CT55 that I ordered seems to have just the right grip on the A and E strings and the tone is, as testified by many others, fantastic.

One thing I've noticed is the corners don't seem too consistent in terms of the attack they give.  The bevel on the 'top' two corners seem to be harsher/more angled than on the one directly below the 'Blue Chip CT 55' stamped logo; they all look identical, but the sound produced is noticeably different.  I don't mind in the slightest, as the difference in tone the three corners produce is quite handy in a way depending on what I'm playing.  I just wondered if anyone else had this experience, and whether perhaps it is a deliberate design feature?

Sorry if this has already been brought up, I wasn't able to locate any other comments on this throughout the 50 odd pages of comments!

Hum

----------


## Brent Hutto

I found exactly the same with my CT55. I sent Matthew an E-mail and he replied that his intention was for all three corners to be the same but since the bevels are done by hand it is possible for there to be some variation. But by design it is a symmetrical pick.

My guess is that whoever bevels the picks really pays close attention to the "main" point and perhaps isn't always as careful about the other two. Unlike yourself, I find the other two corners do not have a useful shape to me. But man I love that main point on the CT55. Very smooth and solid feel and sounds great on guitar or mandolin.

----------


## Pete Counter

I got mine yesterday and yes, now I can see why everyone loves them. I love the tone and the bevel is right on for me, the only ? is the testimonials that sed "it practically sticks to your fingers" wich im not seeing. It is very slick and does turn between my fingers. I can see it staying with my mandolin for awhile tho. And since I like it I could care less about the price. I paid $30 for my alan bibey video and $50 for my Adam Steffey and Sam Bush video's. I paid $30 for the new Joe Carr Bill Monroe book, if your playing improves its not that much money. If your a pick loser you might want some thing cheaper, but I have NEVER lost a pick.

----------


## Brent Hutto

I've always used 1.2mm and up picks on mandolin (and even the little bit of flatpicking I did on guitar). But with my new, bright sounding Eastman MD504 I wondered how a thin pick might work. So yesterday my Blue Chip Jazz 35 LG arrived and man it gets a lot of sound. Not as full and round as my CT55 or TP601R but real bright and lively, instead. Fun to play around with although I don't think I'll be making a permanent switch to a sharp-pointy 0.89mm pick any time soon. 

Tiny little sucker, too. I'd hate to see the non-LG version.

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

Good to know Brent, cheers.  It definitely seems like the main edge has a particularly nice bevel, and the other two require a little more of a delicate touch with the right hand.  At least there's not much risk of the main edge wearing down any time soon (fingers crossed)!

----------


## Brent Hutto

I've had mine for a couple years now. It doesn't get played literally every day but most days I use it for at least a little while. Some days an hour or two. No wear that I can tell after maybe a couple hundred hours total use, mostly mandolin plus some guitar back before I switched instruments.

By comparison, after alternating between two Wegen TF120's for maybe 1/4 that much total time they aren't sounding quite the same as a brand-new Wegen. Then again at 2-for-$15 I'm OK if they only last a couple years.

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

A few tiny scratches have developed on the main point of both my CT-55s, which really get in the way of a smooth tone.  Any suggestions on ways to buff the edge back to its original state?

----------


## Malcolm G.

I've had luck polishing on newspaper. Really hard and fast rubbing creates enough heat to smooth out fine scratches.

----------


## Paul Statman

> A few tiny scratches have developed on the main point of both my CT-55s, which really get in the way of a smooth tone.  Any suggestions on ways to buff the edge back to its original state?


I just got two of mine back from Matthew, who kindly polished them back to their former glory.
Thanks again, Matthew!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Fingernail shaping products work great for any pick. Work your way up to the smooth buffer.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Fingernail shaping products work great for any pick. Work your way up to the smooth buffer.


Thanks, Jim!

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

Cheers guys!

----------


## rmartinez

Does anyone have any experience with the Bluechip SR60?  It seems like a rather new pick.  Very 'Dawg' pick-ish.  DawgII maybe?
I also noticed that Mr. Goins is offering TAD3r picks as a standard model now.  Is that fairly recent?
Now I'm debating between the XR, SR, and 3r - hmmmm  :Grin: 
rm

----------


## mandobassman

The SR60 is new.  I hadn't seen that one yet.  It looks even more rounded than the Dawg II.  I used the XR60 for about 6 months.  Wonderful pick.  Very much "Dawg II" like only it has a slightly "pointier" point than the Dawg II, but is still pretty rounded.  I bought it because I don't like beveled picks and at the time, it was the only pick Blue Chip offered without a bevel that wasn't a custom order.  They now offer all of their picks with a "rounded" bevel.  The XR60 is a very smooth sounding pick.  Lots of warmth without being dull.  Even if it was exactly the same shape as the Dawg II, I think it would be a little brighter and louder just because of the material.  The only reason I stopped using it was because I got just a little more volume out of the rounded edge TAD 50.  I also started using a custom 1.8mm Wegen pick without a bevel.  That pick sounds better than anything I've tried yet, but the XR60 is a beautiful sounding pick and VERY smooth to play.  I look forward to hearing what others say about the SR series.

----------


## terzinator

Pretty soon, too many options might hurt sales!

Seriously... I think I know what I want, then they come out with a new one, and I'm back to square one and I just decide to live with what I have! (I like the CT55, but thinking of something thicker, slightly rounder, but not much... AAACCCKK!)

----------


## Lukas J

Over a month into my CT-55, and it is becoming worth the investment. My previous favorite pick was the Dunlop Ultex, which get a nice tone for me. However, the Ultex was a different pick an hour into a show than it was at the beginning, and that had a tone and playability impact for me. As a relative beginner of 3 years, it really does make a difference having a pick that is the same at the beginning as it is at the end of a show, and the 10th show, for that matter. Me and my Weber have logged many hours of Bluegrass with that pick, and my picking is only getting more comfortable because of the consistency it provides.

----------


## greg_tsam

Man, oh man, you guys got BC PAS?  My CT55 is gona do me for a long while i think unless I run across someone with a different model that I like better but I'm not actively looking.

----------


## BradleyCharles

Hello Friends, new to Mandolin Cafe. My first post. Somehow I got my hands on a Gravity Striker, 3 mm. $5 each. Really like it a lot. I just traded a really good guitar for a Brentrup Model 21 in black varnish. 
best regards,
BradleyCharles
near Banff National Park

----------


## George R. Lane

Bradley,
Would that be the one at Greg Boyd's? If so, you got a good one there.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Hello Friends, new to Mandolin Cafe. My first post. Somehow I got my hands on a Gravity Striker, 3 mm. $5 each. Really like it a lot. I just traded a really good guitar for a Brentrup Model 21 in black varnish. 
> best regards,
> BradleyCharles
> near Banff National Park


Are you from Canmore?

----------


## mandobassman

> Hello Friends, new to Mandolin Cafe. My first post. Somehow I got my hands on a Gravity Striker, 3 mm. $5 each. Really like it a lot. I just traded a really good guitar for a Brentrup Model 21 in black varnish. 
> best regards,
> BradleyCharles
> near Banff National Park


So what would be the difference between that and a V-Pick?  They're both acrylic aren't they?

----------


## BradleyCharles

Hello Guys, yes I live in Canmore. Great place to be. I did get that black Brentrup from Greg in Missoula. My first mandolin. Can't put the durn thing down. I like those Gravity Striker pics. $5 a piece you can't get too bent out of shape if you lose one. Looking forward to the fun. Have a good day!   :Grin:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Hey Bradley, 

  Welcome to the cafe. Always nice to have more Albertans around here.

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Can't have the bluechip pick thread disappearing into the 2nd page :Smile: , so was wondering, is anyone using the xr or sr picks and their thoughts? Considering purchasing one while the free shipping offer is on.
Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas to all.

Kevin

----------


## rico mando

@2 years and still loving mine

----------


## JeffD

I have had my TAD60 for many years now.

----------


## greg_tsam

At a recently Bluegrass Christmas Picking Party someone asked to use my BC CT55 and gave me his tortoise shell pick in exchange.  I'd never seen one or picked with one so I was happy to get a chance to try it out.  What a difference and a great eye opener for me.  After a few songs he asked to trade it, even stevens, and I said "No thanks."  He played with my BC for about an hour and I had to hunt him down and ask for it back.  Even though I was tempted to trade I didn't want to give up my BC.

----------


## JeffD

With things like Blue Chip and Red Bear and other's available, I do believe we have surpasse the tortoise shell pick. We have, if not better at least comparable tone and playability, with increased resistance to wear, and more options as to shape and size.

----------


## Paul Statman

> With things like Blue Chip and Red Bear and other's available, I do believe we have surpasse the tortoise shell pick. We have, if not better at least comparable tone and playability, with increased resistance to wear, and more options as to shape and size.


..and thankfully, more sea turtles!

----------


## JeffD

> ..and thankfully, more sea turtles!


Well thats a consideration for many, but more to the point, I think it is not unreasonable to see the tortoise pick as an expensive compromise, in that it just wears out (wears away) so fast.

----------


## greg_tsam

In my taste test between the two the BC was the clear winner.

----------


## Jim Bevan

I was in Buenos Aires recently, and I showed a Blue Chip pick to a musician (and mentioned the price).

"Why do they call eet Blue Cheep?" she responded.  "Ees not blue, and ees not cheap!"

 :Smile:

----------


## mandolirius

> I was in Buenos Aires recently, and I showed a Blue Chip pick to a musician (and mentioned the price).
> 
> "Why do they call eet Blue Cheep?" she responded.  "Ees not blue, and ees not cheap!"


 :Laughing:  As they say, no truth in advertising. 

That said, I love 'em. Worth every penny.

----------


## lukmanohnz

OK - I finally broke down and ordered a TAD60-1R.  Just arrived yesterday, and I'm all strung out now.  Here was the progression: 

1) Fender standard heavy (my pick of choice for guitar) - FREE (I had about 300+ of them stuck between the cusions of every chair, couch, and bed in the house)
2) D'Andrea ProPlec - FREE (a pal gave me one at bluegrass camp last year) 
3) A dozen JazzMando ProPlecs, because I thought I had found the holy grail of mandolin picks (oh, what a fool I was!!) - less than $1 per pick 
4) Dunlop Ultex triangular 1.14 - about $1.50 per pick, and I own a half dozen of them
5) JazzMando clear V-pick - $6 each, and I own three of them
6) JazzMando limited edition blue V-pick - $10 each, and I have two of them
7) Blue Chip TAD60-1R, $38 with shipping 

My wife is convinced I have an illness.  Of course she's correct - I'm an addict, and I have incurable P.A.S.

I think ProPlecs are a gateway pick....

----------


## Paul Statman

> My wife is convinced I have an illness.  Of course she's correct - I'm an addict, and I have incurable P.A.S.
> 
> I think ProPlecs are a gateway pick....


I took a similar route: I 'discovered' the ProPlec, and (thinking I'd found 'it', got a bulk order. Shortly after that someone traded me one for an Ultex 1.14, so I got a bunch of those (because it was 'the one'). With my BlueChip pick however, the search truly ended two years ago. My bulk order was for only two spares for JIC, and one for a gift. Fear not. Your current PAS _should_ be cured once your BC prescription is filled (although there are some players who don't like them). Looking forward to an update from you!

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Looking forward to an update from you!


Oh, it's pure rock for sure.  I just don't know where I'm going to get my next fix.  And looking at the progression of cash outlay as my addiction grew, I may need to get a second job to support my habit.

Joking aside, the BC is brighter, louder, and smoother than my previous favorite V-pick.  It's almost too smooth, though I'm sure I'll adjust to it quickly.  I think it'll be perfect for jams.  I still love the V-pick for its gorgeous round tone and perfect feel.

----------


## Skittle

3 years with my original BC and still lovin it!!!!!!!!!!! Still hardly no wear. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## guitarpath

I have tried every pick imaginable on my mandolin, including real ts, Wegens, Red Bear, V-pick, Ultex, etc. You name it, I've tried it. 

The best pick for me on mandolin is the Blue Chip (TP50). It sounds terrific, played either with the point of the pick or striking the strings with one of its rounded shoulders. 

On guitar, I prefer ts (with very rounded corners). However, I think the brightness and articulation produced by the Blue Chip suits the mandolin very well.

----------


## mandroid

graduated thickness so turning the pick around is a 3 fer, that would be cool.

----------


## rico mando

Well 2 years on the pick and it is really starting to open up . It  has way more tone and volume . now don't tell me you do not believe picks can open up with playing .

----------


## mandobassman

I dont!!!

----------


## Paul Statman

> Well 2 years on the pick and it is really starting to open up . It  has way more tone and volume . now don't tell me you do not believe picks can open up with playing .


Are you sure that's not just your 'opening up' IE: improving as a player?

----------


## G. Fisher

> Well 2 years on the pick and it is really starting to open up . It  has way more tone and volume . now don't tell me you do not believe picks can open up with playing .


You get my vote for post of the year. It's early but I think this one will hang on.  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I see rico opted for the adirondack option on his blue chip. I thought about it, but didn't like the upgrade price. At least mine has AAA flame.

----------


## Steve G

You owe it to yourself to try one because so many folks love them. I found it to be too bright and resold it. My total cost was $5 for a month with a BC TPR60. Those picks are very well made and worth every penny.

----------


## pickloser

I got tiny tonegards custom made to place on each side of my blue chip.  Keeps my thumb and index finger from muting the pick.  I think it would help even more for those who use a three finger grip.  What's another $150, if you can pull better tone?   :Chicken:

----------


## Kip Carter

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Paul Statman

> I got tiny tonegards custom made to place on each side of my blue chip.  Keeps my thumb and index finger from muting the pick.  I think it would help even more for those who use a three finger grip.  What's another $150, if you can pull better tone?


Now THIS I gotta see!

----------


## JeffD

> Now THIS I gotta see!


 :Laughing: 

But if it worked, do you think I wouldn't do it?

----------


## Loretta Callahan

I agree.  My luthier gave me one of these ... next thing I knew I spent triple digits for picks the next year.  When all is said and done, I sometimes just grab the Fender Medium and am as happy as a clam.




> I think ProPlecs are a gateway pick....

----------


## JeffD

I prefer the Fender/Gibson Heavy on my bowlbacks sometimes. Brings out the brightness of the instrument.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

These threads seem like a kind of support group.  "My name is .... and I use a Fender pick" ....   :Whistling: 




> I prefer the Fender/Gibson Heavy on my bowlbacks sometimes. Brings out the brightness of the instrument.

----------


## Paul Statman

@JeffD:

As an extension of (and a tip of the hat to) your signature, it's also easier to get a really good pick than it is to get really good playing with it!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandotrout777

Sorry. Self-edited for content. Just too silly. Apparently I can't remove the image. 

I think the Blue Chip pick material has changed a little over the years. Here's a photo of my 4 early BCs and one that I bought in the past year. The feel and tone is quite different, even between the two TPR 50s. Anybody else noticed this?

----------


## norm351

Dawg, Goldengate, and D'andrea play just as well, sound just as good, and for a lot less, but if a 35 dollar pick is what you like and you can afford it, go for it , it all comes down to what you like, and are comfortable with...I found some Dunlop 207 picks today 60 cents each had never tried them before but I am liking them I am told they are a jazz guitar pick...but they seem to work well on mandolin also....but what ever you like...go for it....wonder how Mr. Monroe made it all those years without 35 dollar picks...

----------


## Ben Milne

> Here's a photo of my 4 early BCs and one that I bought in the past year. The feel and tone is quite different, even between the two TPR 50s. Anybody else noticed this?


As if there wasn't enough conjecture regardingnthe bluechip already, we're going to see vintage bluechip v new discussions and inflated prices for the golden era of bluechips? 
 Thanks Jeff.

----------


## Ben Milne

> wonder how Mr. Monroe made it all those years without 35 dollar picks...


Keep in mind that Mr Monroe made it all those years playing a mandolin purchased for just $150.

----------


## Kevin K

Yeah but it really wasn't a $150 mandolin even though purchased for that much.

My older bluechips do look and sound different than the new ones.  Whether is sun, heat, wear or different material composition.

----------


## Jim Garber

I hear that Tonerite is now producing a version that can be applied to your Bluechip pick to simulate that vintage Bluechip tone.  :Smile:

----------


## Ben Milne

> Yeah but it really wasn't a $150 mandolin even though purchased for that much.


True, he probably paid too much, considering the original list price was $250 and it was 22 years old, but hey they're worth what people will pay, and we you find _The one_ we're likely happy paying a little more.

----------


## mandotrout777

> As if there wasn't enough conjecture regardingnthe bluechip already, we're going to see vintage bluechip v new discussions and inflated prices for the golden era of bluechips? 
>  Thanks Jeff.


My pleasure. :Grin:

----------


## RootsMusicVirginia

Okay, be nice!

----------


## RootsMusicVirginia

Interesting, they call them "Blue Chip" picks but their proprietary material is brown.  Very nice if you don't mind the price.  (So, gonna take your $ with you when you go?)

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Interesting, they call them "Blue Chip" picks but their proprietary material is brown.  Very nice if you don't mind the price.  (So, gonna take your $ with you when you go?)


They were invented/discovered/developed at Matt Goins place of business, the Blue Chip Machine shop in Knoxville. The Blue in the name of the pick has nothing to do with the colour. By the way, google the phrase blue chip.

----------


## mandotrout777

> Okay, be nice!


I'm just horsin' around. I don't think there's any worry about creating controversy/conjecture over "vintage" BC picks.

----------


## Brutus1999

A guy I know claims that he has a Blue Chip pick with a scroll and he wants to charge an extra 40% for that pick.  My question is:  Would the scroll affect the sound in any way?

----------


## mandopete

I hear on the street they are comming out with a new pick called "The Blue Chip".  I want to try one on my The Loar!

The I can say something like..."I'm using my The Blue Chip on my The Loar".  English language be damned!

----------


## mandroid

might as well bring this up to go with the other BC threads , 
in case people want to just cut and paste their previous stuff

----------


## JeffD

> Dawg, Goldengate, and D'andrea play just as well, sound just as good, ...


 After over 1500 posts it should be obvious to the casual observer that this is not universally agreed upon.




> but if a 35 dollar pick is what you like and you can afford it,


If a one time purchase of $35 is onerous, I have to wonder how the mandolin purchase was justified.




> go for it , it all comes down to what you like, and are comfortable with...


Liking the sound and being comfortable with the pick is well worth $35.00. One time.




> wonder how Mr. Monroe made it all those years without 35 dollar picks...


Avoiding things that Bill avoided is as ridiculous as blindly emulating him.

----------


## JeffD

> A guy I know claims that he has a Blue Chip pick with a scroll and he wants to charge an extra 40% for that pick.  My question is:  Would the scroll affect the sound in any way?


Someone should do this, its a fantastic idea.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bill Baldridge

> Originally Posted by Brutus1999  
> A guy I know claims that he has a Blue Chip pick with a scroll and he wants to charge an extra 40% for that pick. My question is: Would the scroll affect the sound in any way?


No, but you could hang a strap on it.

----------


## foldedpath

> No, but you could hang a strap on it.


Ah ha... it sounds like we're finally zeroing in on the best way to avoid losing these things.

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

I'm thinking about buying another BC and just dropping it into my guitar, where it will reside along side the rattlesnake rattles. Talk about tone....... 

By the way, I have a vintage Blue Chip without the model engraved upon it that I might sell, should be worth at least $45.00. :-)

Joe

----------


## Paul Statman

> *By the way, I have a vintage Blue Chip without the model engraved upon it that I might sell, should be worth at least $45.00*


We will have to see about that, Joe. Who signed it, and on what date?

----------


## JeffD

> We will have to see about that, Joe. Who signed it, and on what date?



 :Laughing:

----------


## AlanN

And if it's a refin, and who did the work.

Speaking of Blue Chip, Matthew had his full table set up at Galax, looked like quite the product array, many under glass, many out to try, the whole 9 yards.

----------


## Mike Snyder

He also sets up at Winfield.

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

> 


If you look closely you might be able to the the "Matt Goin" sig on the back side. I know for a fact, (with my capo held up), that he modified the tip slightly, so maybe he did sign it. After thinking about it more, about 30 seconds, I probably need to put it up for auction to the highest bidder. Bids will close at midnight New Years Eve.  :Grin: 

Joe

----------


## rbrazz

i bought one and gave it away in about a week.  The guy I gave it to likes it and still has it after 2 years.  I didnt really care for it.\\It is probably the same pick I think i gave $40.  It was too stiff and slippery when wet.

----------


## adamkavanagh

hahahaha  $75 PLUS SHIPPING?

HAHA

I'd lose that thing in a day

----------


## Paul Statman

> hahahaha  $75 PLUS SHIPPING?
> 
> HAHA
> 
> I'd lose that thing in a day


Adam, I think there is now enough evidence to show that they're not everyone's cup of tea. Horses for courses..

----------


## adamkavanagh

You're right, I just didn't realize they got more expensive than $40.  
I really don't see the reasoning behind the $75 jazz pic as it uses less material.  

Or are these pics sold like women's clothing?

----------


## Glassweb

Is this real? Have they really raised the price on this pick to $75? Is that because it's 100 gauge?

----------


## terzinator

Yep. The 100's are $75 and the 80's are $50.

The TAD-80 is the best mandolin pick I've ever found. I just sold two thinner BC's to justify the purchase of a second TAD-80!

Was at a jam the other week, and forgot my pick. (First time ever!) A buddy loaned me a lesser pick, and there is just no comparison. The BCs, for me, are really the best thing out there. I've played a TS guitar pick back in the day, and it was nice, but I've never tried a TS on mandolin. I really don't think I ever need to.

----------


## Paul Statman

> You're right, I just didn't realize they got more expensive than $40.  
> I really don't see the reasoning behind the $75 jazz pick as it uses less material.  
> 
> Or are these picks sold like women's clothing?


As it's called '100' it must have more material in it, not less. You should really write to Matthew with your thoughts on costs, etc.
I had it all explained and broken down in detail from the horse's mouth (as it were) years ago. I'm sure he would be happy to fill you in. There is no rip-off or gross profit margin that I can see.

----------


## terzinator

There was a thread some time ago about how much this material costs. 

I seem to remember you can buy it in 12" x 12" x .25" sheets, and it's around $1200 or some such.

----------


## vetus scotia

It is even more dear than that: "Its interesting that one of the biggest breakthroughs in pick technology actually came from a machinist who was not even in the business. I had been machining this composite material for 10 years that costs $4,800 for a 10x10 square, said Matthew Goins, Blue Chip president. "
From this piece on the BC site: http://bluechippicks.net/index.php/r...nbeat-magazine

----------


## terzinator

Well, there you go.

Although, how many picks can you make from one 10x10 square sheet?

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Old threads never die, they just smell that way.  :Whistling: 

Joe

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Paul Statman

> Old threads never die, they just smell that way. 
> 
> Joe


My old threads are holding up just fine. No odor so long as I wash them periodically before wearing again.

----------


## barney 59

The material is called Meldin 7001. I looked into it a year or so ago and that sheet was under $1400 then. 10" x 10" you should be able to get 100 picks out of that, maybe more with precise machining.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I carry my two BC picks in a little "pick cozy" that attaches to my keychain.  I love them!

----------

amma

----------


## Phil Goodson

> The material is called Meldin 7001. I looked into it a year or so ago and that sheet was under $1400 then. 10" x 10" you should be able to get 100 picks out of that, maybe more with precise machining.


The actual cost depends on the thickness of the sheet.   Thicker material, greater cost.

----------


## Mike Snyder

The 80 thickness is awesome. I'll have a 100 someday.  There are much more foolish stuff that people spend their money on. I have never encouraged anyone to spend money they cannot afford on picks. The Jazzmando and Dunlop 207 are exellent picks for much less. BC, Wegen and Red Bear are high-performance picks at premium prices. If the market wasn't there, the product wouldn't be there either.

----------


## Paul Statman

That damned 80 is calling me. No TPR version, though?

----------


## barney 59

> The actual cost depends on the thickness of the sheet.   Thicker material, greater cost.


Professional Plastics seems to be the only place I can find it. The sheets they are selling are 12"x12". In any case in all the different grades and thickness' up to .125 the highest price is in the $2000 range.

----------


## Keith Witty

My Wegen 350 has disappeared on me out of nowhere... I may go for the CT-55 now that I need a new pick.

----------


## Jim Garber

my favorite BC picks for mandolins are the small jazz shape -- I have 35, 40 and 50 and they are all fine. I don't like super thick picks.

----------


## terzinator

> That damned 80 is calling me. No TPR version, though?


I'm sure they'd make you one in that shape!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Allen (Matthew's son) just wrote to me saying that under no circumstances will they make a TPR thicker than TPR60. Just kidding - they will make it for me: by ordering TAD80 and requesting a TPR version in the 'customer comments' section.
Thanks, Chris for making me shell out for yet another BC pick!! 
I will post my findings here..

----------


## terzinator

Yeah, this place is evil that way.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

I ordered a custom TPR80 on their website at just before 9:00AM today. Just now (10:13AM) got a status updated notice as 'shipped'.
Now that's what I call good and fast. You can't beat that.

GOOD. FAST. CHEAP.
-Pick two.

----------


## Keith Witty

Ordered a CT-55 last night with my name on it. Anyone else ever got their name on it? How much longer does it take to ship?

----------


## f5loar

65 pages in 4 years on a new pick?  That's pretty amazing by cafe standards.  I think BlueChip pick set out to change the world of pickers and they have succeeded very nicely.  They still get my vote as my No. 1 choice in the past 4 years.  I continue to see banjo pickers changing over to the BlueChip thumb pick too.  I do hear complaints about the price.  Maybe it's time for BC to have a pretax refund sale like a BOGO or buy two get one free with free shipping.  Make the offer exclusive to cafe and banjohangout members only.  This might reach an even greater share of the 25 cent market of plastic picks.

----------


## Sid Simpson

After a long period of resistance, I sent in my order for a TAD60-1R earlier this week.  Should be here on Saturday.  I think I forgot to click on the engrave button, so even though I entered text I'm expecting the plain vanilla version.  Or, with the price, should that be the "plain gold" version?  I can't really complain.  If I had started with a BC instead of detouring through Wegens and Red Bears, I would actually be ahead...

----------


## terzinator

They might get complaints about the price, but I think most of those folks complaining probably wouldn't spend $10 or $15 on a pick anyway. Picks to many are like golf tees or toothpicks. They're cheap, inconsequential items that people buy by the bag. 

The thing is, these things STARTED out at $35, and they've STAYED at $35 forever. (Or was it $30?) Anyway, they didn't start at $15 and then go way up. So, I'm confident the cost of the material is too expensive to sell for much less. You don't want your only product to be a loss leader!

If you're worried that you'd just lose it, you learn pretty quickly how not to. (It's like your housekey. It only costs a buck, but you don't lose it, do you? You might misplace it for a bit, but you always want to keep track of it.) Come to think of it, get one of their leather Key Fob Pick Pouches, and you'll never have to worry about losing the danged thing.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Well put, there, Chris. 

As a wise man once said to me, *"You're not rich enough to buy cheap"*.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I just got my 2nd BC. I've played my TAD60-1R for 5 years, and just got a gently used TAD80-1R. I love the 80 thickness. Now I just have to figure out how to re bevel one of the tips to a double sided 45 degree bevel like my Papa's pick.

----------


## Jeffff

1200 grit sandpaper will work. If you go to much lower it removes the material too aggressively.

It amazes me how a pick can sand so quickly yet doesn't seem to wear at all on strings.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## gauze

I have a couple of these, I don't see what the fuss is honestly.

----------


## mandobassman

> I ordered a custom TPR80 on their website at just before 9:00AM today. Just now (10:13AM) got a status updated notice as 'shipped'.
> Now that's what I call good and fast. You can't beat that.


Gotta love that!  Beats the heck out of Red Bear's 5-week delivery time.  That was the biggest waste of $20 and 5 weeks of anticipation I ever spent.  I'll take the Blue Chip any day.

----------


## jv nc

I ordered one for the guitar.  I just wanted to see what all the fuss was about.

After playing it for the better part of a month, I can clearly hear a tone difference.  Is it the be-all-end-all re: picking?  No.  It isn't, for me.  But, the quality of tone is worth the sticker price.

I'll probably order another, as soon as I get my mandolin.  I'm thinking about the TAD3R in 50.

----------


## f5loar

> I have a couple of these, I don't see what the fuss is honestly.


  You don't hear many of these type negative comments.  Makes me wonder if there are other things wrong.  While some do see only minor difference and say price not worth it most find a remarkable difference well worth the price as the above post says.  While you don't miss what you don't have or never had, once you get hooked on the BC you feel lost without it.  Different stokes for different folks they say!

----------


## Paul Statman

All ears are not created equal..

----------


## f5loar

nor are all picks created equal!

----------


## Paul Statman

All picks are equal..but some are more equal than others.

----------


## terzinator

> I have a couple of these, I don't see what the fuss is honestly.


I'd be interested to hear more of your thoughts on this. You say "I have a couple of these" very matter-of-factly, like you just happened upon them in a pick jar or in your spare change and it ain't no big deal. But they're $35. Each. Each one is a fairly sound commitment and an intentional purchase, no? Did you buy one and not like it (in which case you could have returned it), but then you have a second one. Please 'splain, Lucy.

Or is the "I don't see what the fuss is honestly" mean that you really like it and wouldn't want to be without it but you don't see why we need to talk about it. Like snuggling with the missus, perhaps. 

Just curious.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I have a couple of these, I don't see what the fuss is honestly.





> I'd be interested to hear more of your thoughts on this. You say "I have a couple of these" very matter-of-factly, like you just happened upon them in a pick jar or in your spare change and it ain't no big deal. But they're $35. Each. Each one is a fairly sound commitment and an intentional purchase, no? Did you buy one and not like it (in which case you could have returned it), but then you have a second one. Please 'splain, Lucy.
> 
> Or is the "I don't see what the fuss is honestly" mean that you really like it and wouldn't want to be without it but you don't see why we need to talk about it. Like snuggling with the missus, perhaps. 
> 
> Just curious.



I second the motion to read why gauze doesn´t see the fuss about them. Yet I feel the same. I have some old picks out of what shall not be named, after having found the Clayton Tortex Ultem (50 cts/pick), moved on to Wegen (ca. USD 4,40 per pick), tried out Red Bear for fun (ca. 25 USD per pick) and BC (since everybody talked about them). I found out significant differences in the picks even though I think that only the material that shall not be named, the Clayton (still good but with noticable loss of sound) and the Wegen picks work on all the instruments that I have and that I´ve tried out so far. 

Soundwise it was a very interesting trip. 

The Blue Chip works nicely on my Martin D-16M (clear tone, kind of like smacking your lips) but sincerely stinks on my vintage Gibson guitar (sounds like a 50 cts plastic Fender medium, muffeling everything away). That was a bummer to me. I didn´t think this would happen. The BC is okay on my Duff F-5 and equally okay on my Strad-O-Lin but nothing special (pricewise, tonewise). 

The Red Bear (Classic, medium, no bevel) worked nicely on my D-16M (better than the BC, crisp, no scratch, smacky sound, twangy and full) and had I not snapped it (bummer concerning these picks) I would still play it with the Red Bear. The same pick worked very well on my old Gibson guitar (like on the Martin but multiplied by gazzilions). The Red Bear style B (medium, bevel) worked even better (as if I bought Norman Blake´s hands). Had not a buddy snapped it (bummer again) I would still play it. Both picks worked so so on my Duff, not so well on my Strad-O-Lin. The Style E (maybe it was a Mondo) in heavy was a stinker on all instruments. I just got a lot of scratch out of it, the tone was muddy and dark. It was not pleasing. I sold it and the new owner is/was happy.

The Wegen (Bluegrass 1,2 mm) is an allrounder. It sort of levels out the super highs and lows, it is not as crisp, smacky and carrying as the Red Bear (and the material that shall not be named) but it is a very good allround pick that brings out the intrinsic sound quality of every instrument. I do not use it on my Martin D-16M because the BC sounds better (and I snapped the Red Bear), I play him who shall not be named on my old Gibson, but on the Duff I use the Wegen (because I have one pick per instrument and the Wegens work about as good as he who shall not be named and better than the BC - doesn´t sound as chemical -. I stay with the Clayton on my Strad-O-Lin because it´s been there for more than 10 years, the corners are well shaped and it sounds like an old friend.

So indeed it´s different strokes for different folks. The playability of the BC is good. There´s no scratch noise. It stays in your fingers well..., it´s a good product with people that are great to do bussines with, but I too do not see the "hype".

I have played my instruments to people who do not play music and to musicians. Both have noticed about the same differences in the sound of my instruments. (Even though that does not make my statement more true)

The differnces in the sound are the more noticable the better the instruments are (and the better your musical abilities are). I have also had some good results with cheap Fender picks. But it´s nice to see that there´s a world of choice. I just gave my son´s guitar teacher a Clayton for his Lowden guitar. It was interesting to see the difference in sound that the Clayton made over a thick Fender jazz pick. The Clayton brought out sounds that you didn´t think the guitar had in it being played with the other pick. Sometimes sound can be quite subjective.

----------


## shortymack

> Gotta love that!  Beats the heck out of Red Bear's 5-week delivery time.  That was the biggest waste of $20 and 5 weeks of anticipation I ever spent.  I'll take the Blue Chip any day.


Yea the whole RB waiting time thing is a joke, not to mention the picks are so fragile and arent any better than a clayton/dunlop IMO.

----------


## Austin Bob

Has anyone ever successfully distressed one of these things?

I just bought a new TAD 60 today, but I want it to look old.     :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandobassman

Hated my RB.. Waited 5 weeks to get it and sold it the the day after I got it.  Probably the worst sounding pick I ever purchased.  I would take one Blue Chip for $35 over 10 RB's for $35 any day.  I'm thinking of trying the TAD3R 60.  Has anyone tried this AND the standard TAD 60 to be able to give a comparison?  I would imagine that the 3R has a softer/warmer tone but I'm wondering if it's at the expense of some volume and how much volume.

----------


## Paul Statman

> The differences in sound are more noticeable the better the instruments are (and the better your musical abilities are).


There you have it. The _"I don't see what all the fuss is about"_ comment came from hearing the pick played on (what we are to assume are) the instruments listed:

Fender FM-52E (2003)
Rogue RM-100A (2009)
The Loar LM-400 w/ Cumberland Acoustics Bridge (05/2010)
unknown project fake resonator from the 30s-40s.

Would the subtleties of a BC pick's tone be done the justice it deserves when played on (any of) this collection?

----------


## f5loar

Well I noticed that too but didn't want to be rude in saying the Rogue RM100A cost less than the 2 BC picks.  Kinda like the guy wanting a Hoffee/Price/Calton case for his Bean Blossom model F5.  There is a point at which some things don't work together. 
Do you see anyone using Black Diamond strings on a Gibson MM?  I think not.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Hated my RB.. Waited 5 weeks to get it and sold it the the day after I got it.  Probably the worst sounding pick I ever purchased.  I would take one Blue Chip for $35 over 10 RB's for $35 any day.  I'm thinking of trying the TAD3R 60.  Has anyone tried this AND the standard TAD 60 to be able to give a comparison?  I would imagine that the 3R has a softer/warmer tone but I'm wondering if it's at the expense of some volume and how much volume.


I have a Tad60 3R and a regular TAD60. They both have the rounded bevel which I far prefer. I like them both but you are correct, the 3R does seem to have a somewhat softer tone. I've not noticed a huge difference in volume but there is a slight difference though.

----------


## shortymack

> I'm thinking of trying the TAD3R 60.  Has anyone tried this AND the standard TAD 60 to be able to give a comparison?  I would imagine that the 3R has a softer/warmer tone but I'm wondering if it's at the expense of some volume and how much volume.


Perhaps get the TAD 1-R 60.

----------


## shortymack

oops, double post

----------


## Rin

Does anyone know what the round bevel means?  I get the right hand and left hand bevel options, just a little confused about the round bevel.

----------


## Jeffff

No bevel.just a rounded edge.

----------


## Rin

Thanks  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandobassman

> I have a Tad60 3R and a regular TAD60. They both have the rounded bevel which I far prefer. I like them both but you are correct, the 3R does seem to have a somewhat softer tone. I've not noticed a huge difference in volume but there is a slight difference though.


Thanks Mike, That's exactly what I thought.

----------


## mandobassman

> Perhaps get the TAD 1-R 60.


Good idea, but that would drive me crazy.  I need all three sides to have the same point or I'll find myself using the wrong point unintentionally.

----------


## Keith Witty

Just got my CT-55. Great pick. They really do sound incredible.

----------

amma

----------


## Tobin

> If you're worried that you'd just lose it, you learn pretty quickly how not to. (It's like your housekey. It only costs a buck, but you don't lose it, do you? You might misplace it for a bit, but you always want to keep track of it.) Come to think of it, get one of their leather Key Fob Pick Pouches, and you'll never have to worry about losing the danged thing.


I've had my BC pick for about 4 years now and never once lost it... until last night.  I must have set it down the previous day and forgot to put it back where it goes in my case, because when I went to play my mandolin last night, it was gone.  

Now, I'm not the type who usually panics.  But I panicked.  I mean, I was running around the house, looking under couch cushions, swearing like a sailor, blaming my wife, wondering if aliens were sabotaging my mandolin playing time, making appeals to the Almighty, etc.  Finally, after half an hour of searching, I found it in the middle of the living room rug.  A brown rug, of course.

I didn't realize just how attached I was to that pick until I had to face life without it.  So now I'm going to have to force myself to pay extra attention to keeping it where it belongs.  I don't think my marriage could stand another episode like that.

----------


## shortymack

:Laughing: 

Sounds like you need a back up.

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## terzinator

> I need all three sides to have the same point or I'll find myself using the wrong point unintentionally.


This!

----------


## Paul Statman

I hadn't posted anything before now because I'm still not sure about it. The morning of the day it arrived I'd skewered my pick thumb with a screwdriver (don't ask) and, thumbwhat luckily for me - no band rehearsal this weekend (although I was hoping to get some useful out there in front feedback from the lads). 
For others considering the 80, my findings so far.
Pros: 
an overall 'thicker' sound
seems to require less effort to operate
may be a tad louder, although I suspect it may just pop more of the note
fattens the overall note sound
wound strings sound bassier
Cons:
noticeable pick noise (to the player)
treble strings have less 'ring' to them -fewer overtones?

Summary:
So far it could be said to have a different tone to the TPR60 when played back recorded on a J74-strung Brentrup PML.
I probably wouldn't record with it, but likely better in a 'live' situation.

More to follow when my thumb is back up to snuff..

----------


## oldwest

I use a leather bootlace for a strap.  I wanted to be a part of the cheap pick crowd.  But I got tired of picks getting raspy and scratchy.  

A wise member of this forum pointed out to me that many of the naysayers have spent hundreds, sometimes thousands, for scrolls and points, which help neither ones sound nor ones touch.  I am fussy about sound and touch.  I tried a BC for a mere $40.  

I've hardly touched another pick since.  I absolutely see what the fuss is about, especially if you play a lot, which I do.

----------

David Rambo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## JeffD

> There you have it. The _"I don't see what all the fuss is about"_ comment came from hearing the pick played on (what we are to assume are) the instruments listed:
> 
> Fender FM-52E (2003)
> Rogue RM-100A (2009)
> The Loar LM-400 w/ Cumberland Acoustics Bridge (05/2010)
> unknown project fake resonator from the 30s-40s.
> 
> Would the subtleties of a BC pick's tone be done the justice it deserves when played on (any of) this collection?


I think the BC would make a difference with all of them. Did you hear an A-B with another pick, or just the instrument with the BC. Because though likely better with a BC, if the mandolin is a compromise the sound will still be lacking. The BC makes a difference, but it won't make a Rogue into a Gil.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Paul Statman

After much back-to-back testing the TPR80 -vs- TPR60 I returned the 80 last week.
The missing overtones and greater pick noise were strong cons against a possible volume increase and (I think imagined) speed enhancement. 
TPR60 was and still remains my pick of the Blue Chip picks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## terzinator

Well done, Paul! Gotta test it out or you'll never know!

Glad BC makes many styles/thicknesses, etc...

----------


## Paul Statman

> Well done, Paul! Gotta test it out or you'll never know!
> 
> Glad BC makes many styles/thicknesses, etc...


Thanks for your support, Chris. If not for you, I wouldn't have known there was another flavor!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I used to call the rounded edge that you mention, a "rolled edge" and then I discovered that Red Bear picks call it the "standard" bevel.  Then there is right-hand bevel and left-hand bevel which are, at their most radical, "knife" bevels, and then there is "slight right-hand bevel" and "slight left-hand bevel."

----------


## jannehh

I play CT55, haven't tried any of the other models yet.

I play bass in a band and I got our mandolin/guitar player to order himself a CT55 too. He's been happy with it. He won't really admit it's worth $35 but says it's still at least ten times better that his other picks.

Friday week ago we were playing in a local bar. The room is pretty small and it was a hot night. So come the third song and he switching from guitar to mandolin. His hands sweaty already, he hits the first chord of that song and that dear CT55 slips from his hands. It wouldn't be much of a problem but the back of that small stage is sort of a grill with heating equipment below our feet. And that is where the pick went.

Here's a video from that night. It's from the second set and he's using some generic cheap pick. His solo is alright. It was also my first gig with double bass!

----------


## f5loar

> I used to call the rounded edge that you mention, a "rolled edge" and then I discovered that Red Bear picks call it the "standard" bevel.  Then there is right-hand bevel and left-hand bevel which are, at their most radical, "knife" bevels, and then there is "slight right-hand bevel" and "slight left-hand bevel."


  I can remember way back when a pick was just a pick.  They came 4 ways: thin, medium, heavy and extra heavy in 2 shapes: teardrop and triangle.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I can remember way back when a pick was just a pick.  They came 4 ways: thin, medium, heavy and extra heavy in 2 shapes: teardrop and triangle.


Ah, those were the days.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> I can remember way back when a pick was just a pick.  They came 4 ways: thin, medium, heavy and extra heavy in 2 shapes: teardrop and triangle.


(in a Yorkshire accent) -Looksheri! We used t' DREAM of even 'avin' a pick. Choices, you say? You were lucky...

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

> (in a Yorkshire accent) -Looksheri! We used t' DREAM of even 'avin' a pick. Choices, you say? You were lucky...


 :Laughing:

----------


## amma

t-r-e-m-O-l-o? really?

----------


## amma

oh, sorry. :/  I meant that for the post before you. Pretty pathetic for my first post!

----------


## amma

I am so screwing up here, guys! Sorry. Just joined. Just starting to play & learning all I can on-line. I thought it was pronounced T-R-E-m-e-l-o & I think messed up the replies! Anyway - 'hi'.  :Laughing:   I'll try to do better next time.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I thought it was pronounced T-R-E-m-e-l-o & I think messed up the replies! Anyway - 'hi'.   I'll try to do better next time.


très mellow?  :Cool:

----------


## phiddlepicker

tremonjello :Whistling:

----------


## Paul Statman

On mandocello would it be tremolow?

----------


## Jim Broyles

> t-r-e-m-O-l-o? really?


Yes. See my signature.  :Cool:

----------


## Walter Peterson

I got one while on vacation. The music store let me test drive it. Is it worth $35, not really. Would I buy another one, yes. It does help my playin, a little. I have spent $35 on worse things!

----------


## Paul Statman

> I got one while on vacation. The music store let me test drive it. Is it worth $35, not really. Would I buy another one, yes. It does help my playin, a little. I have spent $35 on worse things!


Mr Peterson: With all due respect, I believe I am reading all about how this pick_ is_ worth $35 (to you, at least, which is all that really counts here). All except in that one sentence before you contradict it with the next three statements! What does he mean, I ask myself? I can only conclude that it must be worth it to you, sir, based upon what you say:

1. You bought one after trying it out.
2. Stated that you would purchase another for $35.
3. You acknowledge that it even helps your playing. Even if only 'a little', isn't that an added bonus?
4. You were so impressed that you just dropped $35.00 on one.

----------


## stevejay

Part of the appeal may be we can't all afford the "best" mandolins and we come with different abilities, but a high end pick is doable for most. I have one, and it is a a nice pick to hold. It is slightly pointed 45 thickness, I'd like to have a rounded one someday.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## shortymack

Steve, not sure if you know but FWIW they have models with one rounded corner so you essentially get two picks in one.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

This thread is absurdly long, but it made me get a blue chip. Had mine for 8 or 9 months now, I love it. Thought I lost it the other day (had Wegens for years and never lost one!), but it turned up in my case after a week in the same place as always.

In comparison to the Wegen TF140, I think it has a warmer sound, if not a tiny bit more pick noise. It's a strange combination, but I a and b'd them for all the musicians around me and they all preferred the tone of the blue chip. I didn't tell them which pick was the more expensive either. If I lost it I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to replace it though, the Wegen is still pretty close.

----------


## terzinator

Not that anyone gives a rip, but I'm finding myself going back to the CT-55. 

A few months back, I got myself a TAD-80, and really liked its steadiness and stability... it seemed to help my picking stroke and smooth out the yips...

Well, the other day I noticed the mandolin sounding particularly good, and more resonant and whatever, and I looked at the pick at one point, and noticed it was the 55. So I've been doing some A'in and B'in and I don't think the 80's as much of a benefit as I found it to be a few months back. And I think the 55 sounds sweeter. Maybe my picking is getting better, who knows...

I have two 80s, and I might let one go and scrounge up another CT-55.

(the 55 works better on guitar, too, so it's nice not having to swap picks when I swap instruments.)

Ok, ya can all go back to what you were doing.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## shortymack

Im with you on the CT55 Chris. 

Recently I received one of the new McCrays 'better than the worlds best pick" (so they claim) and it isnt even close to my 55 IMO. Bright, harsh, lacking depth and balance but it is louder FWIW. It may suit a darker sounding mando better but it looks like, feels like and sounds like an acrylic pick. Supposedly theyre not although I am not buying that. I dont know why I keep questioning if there is a better pick for me than the CT55 or BC's as a whole. They play great and are that good to my ears at least and this recent comparison has proven that. Tone for days.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Ole Joe Clark

Ole Pick Threads never die, they just keep going and going and ...........
If it ain't broke don't fix it. I have 2 of the TP 50's and they work for me, one in each instrument case. I have much more problems with my picking than I can blame on a pick.

Have a blessed day.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Q: What else lasts as long as a BC pick? 
A: A BC pick thread! Just a buff and polish, and it's as good as new again.

 Keep polishing, lads!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> What other pick lasts as long as a BC pick? Just a buff and polish, and it's as good as new again - just like this thread. Keep polishing, lads!


The BC are great that way. No wearing of the edge, no change in shape over time. 

I haven't found the Wegen or the Red Bears to wear at all either. TF140 looks and sounds like a new one. Red Bear C-SB heavy, the same, played with it for years indistinguishable from new.

The are reported issues with the Red Bear when you get them wet for too long or try to fold them in half. Not having done either thing, mine seem like they will last for ever.

----------


## Jim Garber

The true test of the BC is my guitar playing. I play hard and loud for my rhythm playing and used to use ultem pics (big rounded triangles) and would wear the edge down on each of the three edges with a tune or two per edge. I play with the same shape BC (can't keep the codes straight in my brain) and haven't needed to change picks at all. I don't really wear out mandolin picks much but I do like the tone with the BCs.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## bratsche

Holy cow, Jim, that must be some guitar!  Strung with razor wire, perhaps?  I find ultem picks to be utterly impervious to my playing.  If I want to wear down an edge on ultem, I have to do it with sandpaper, or it never gets done.  And I do use them fairly often.

bratsche

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, ultem is pretty hard -- I have made some Roman-style picks from it. I play guitar a bunch for square dances and often I am the rhythm section and bass for the music. My playing essentially drives the players. For other styles on guitar I don't need to play quite as hard. In any case the BC picks work quite nicely for my nefarious purposes.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Joe

I've been using the same Blue Chip for about seven years now with no obvious wear.  I use it on mandolin, acoustic guitar, and electric guitar and sometimes Ukulele.  I do play quite a bit.  Still as good as new.

On another subject, I was in Carter Vintage yesterday in Nashville.  Walter and Christie opened the store recently.  Not only do they have a great selection of mandolins, including 2 1927 Gibson F5's, and a 1924 Loar mandolin and a 24 Loar mandola, but they have a good selection in all price ranges.  In addition, they also have a great selection of Blue Chip picks.  They are also the dealer for Gilchrist mandolins.  If you are in Nashville, you must visit there!

----------

hank

----------


## cayuga red

> Q: What else lasts as long as a BC pick? 
> A: A BC pick thread! Just a buff and polish, and it's as good as new again.
> 
>  Keep polishing, lads!


True enough.  BC picks are simply the best of the best!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Gplayer

I had to think long and hard about $35 for a pick. But, when I think about having paid multi thousands for some of my guitars, it seems almost sensible. :D  I do make sure they are put in a safe place...much like my guitars. They are without a doubt the best picks I have ever used.

----------


## shortymack

On a recent visit with my big brother I handed him one of my BCs to try. He played with it for a bit, stopped, did a couple of air strokes and looked at me and said...'this thing is like a ferrari, you can just feel the quality when you hold it'. Then commented on how some people pay thousands for a violin bow, so the price tag is actually a deal.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> people pay thousands of bucks for a violin bow


Yep, I am sure the violin bow comparison has come up before in the previous 66 pages of this thread, but it is an excellent point. I have a 50 dollar violin bow and it is a bona fide piece of garbage. 
Gplayer,
As far as 'thinking long and hard': I recall ordering my first BC only after drinking a bottle of wine with dinner. There were certainly inhibitions to overcome. However, I just ordered a TAD 80 and an SR 60 stone cold sober.

----------


## Gplayer

> Yep, I am sure the violin bow comparison has come up before in the previous 66 pages of this thread, but it is an excellent point. I have a 50 dollar violin bow and it is a bona fide piece of garbage. 
> Gplayer,
> As far as 'thinking long and hard': I recall ordering my first BC only after drinking a bottle of wine with dinner. There were certainly inhibitions to overcome. However, I just ordered a TAD 80 and an SR 60 stone cold sober.


I'm sure there was some sort of adult beverage involved with my first BC purchase. But, I also have re-ordered.  :Grin:

----------


## stevedenver

well I recently drank the cool aid and got a tad 60 1R

it is a better pick, it is a great all around pick, and a brute for wear

but, IMHO< from a value point of view
not that much better than my large proplecs (when new-they do wear down after about a year for me to a bit more rounded than I like)
or some others, including my 1.5 pick boys, (large triangles and carbon types, PEI too)

yes-it excels at power and clarity especially up high, and im not sorry

but
had I had the chance to test drive, probably not

I don't know how this reflects on my technique or ears 

unlike other miracles reported, I play about the same and about as clean and fast, no transformation or epiphany

it was worth the 35 buck experiment

----------


## DataNick

> Q: What else lasts as long as a BC pick? 
> A: A BC pick thread! Just a buff and polish, and it's as good as new again.
> 
>  Keep polishing, lads!


This does  not work with me!

I am extremely heavey-handed and wear divets, cuts, and you name it into my picks to where they're useless!

Tried the nail polish/buffer deal, and while it helps a bit (but after 2-3 songs!), my picks continually wear away to where I have to just move on.

I typically use a 1.5mm Golden Gate, 1.7mm Pappas, or my ole standby that I'm trying not to wear thin is a 3.5mm Wegen Mando pick that works well for me!

All of this to say, I finally broke down and ordered a BC TAD 60 (1.5mm) 3 rounded corner pick. After playing one of my friend's BC picks that was over a year old and had NO signs of wear, added to that is that he's almost as aggressive a picker as I am, I just said, the heck with it, I'm getting a BC.

Should arrive Tues/Wed this week. I'll post a f/u after a few days of test driving it!

----------

John Van Zandt, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Stephen Porter

They make a custom model for me..... ;-)

STP

----------


## Paul Statman

> They make a custom model for me..... ;-)
> 
> STP


I wouldn't drop it into your engine..

----------


## Paul Statman

> This does  not work with me!
> 
> I am extremely heavey-handed and wear divets, cuts, and you name it into my picks to where they're useless!
> 
> Tried the nail polish/buffer deal, and while it helps a bit (but after 2-3 songs!), my picks continually wear away to where I have to just move on.


What strings are you driving? I put FT74s on today, and it's chewing up my BC TPR60 summat rotten! I used to go through picks like crazy BBC, but this is the first time I've felt drag on it. The Dawg and ProPlec don't seem to be as effected, but I'm sorry to have lost some fluidity - and that I'll be buffing and shining my pick in the all too near future..

----------


## greg_tsam

I would venture an educated guess that if you are wearing down a BC that anything else besides a stone pick would have disintegrated already.

----------


## HoGo

One of my customers plays a blue chip an dlast time I saw him his pick was quite worn at edges. He plays hardcore Monroe style. I've never worn one pick, been using the same one celluloid pick for some 15 yrs now and never needed to buff it... and I don't play softly at all. It's all in right hand technique and your attack at strings.

----------


## JeffD

I cannot conceive of the kind of playing that would wear down a BC pick.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I cannot conceive of the kind of playing that would wear down a BC pick.


That all sounds like super heavy handed playing to me. I can't imagine why the strings aren't breaking first

----------


## Mike Crocker

Makes me wonder if there are counterfeit picks out there. I've had the same 3 or 4 Ultex 3 corner 1mm picks for 10+ years without that kind of wear. 

Peace,

----------


## f5loar

I can see the street vendors in the New York bathrooms now "Hey, you , interested in a real BlueChip pick for $5?. What shape and thickness you need?"  It's like getting those $20 Rolex watches.  When you get home they stop ticking, but with the counterfeit BlueChip it stops picking !  :Laughing:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I can see the street vendors in the New York bathrooms now "Hey, you , interested in a real BlueChip pick for $5?. What shape and thickness you need?"  It's like getting those $20 Rolex watches.  When you get home they stop ticking, but with the counterfeit BlueChip it stops picking !


 :Disbelief:

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

I have always been puzzled by the fact that my BCs do not show signs of wear from playing, yet they all have very fine scratches on them (on the face, not the edges). The scratches are visible and don't disappear with polishing, and I can't feel them with my fingertips. The picks still feel smooth. I don't carry the picks in my pocket (a least not for more than a few minutes at a time, in the middle of playing I will put one in my pocket and go to the kitchen for a minute and then when I come back I panic when my pick is not on the music stand or in its case....) but even of I did, what would make scratches on the same material that wound strings do not wear down (for most people) with playing? Fine scratches seem _easier_ to make on most surfaces, right? I would be surprised if my watch with a saphire crystal could resist scratches from hard object but was susceptible to subtle scratches from much softer things. Is it possible that one BC scratches another, while in the box or my pocket? 

Anyway, this is the closest thing to a 'problem' I have had  with BC picks. I don't care how scratched they look as long as they feel and play smooth, I just thought I would put this up as my contribution to getting this thread to 100 pages.

----------


## JeffD

Are you sure they are scratches. I had some markings on my TAD60 that looked like scratches from arms length, and I didn't feel anything. Turned to be the edge of something that had spilled or dropped on the pick. I wiped off and its like new.

----------


## Tobin

My BC has fine scratches on it too.  Most of them got there from my experimentation with flat-top strings.  The grinding process they use on the winding really puts a sharp corner between the outer winding coils that will scratch even a BC pick.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

I am pretty sure. I have tried to buff them out with a cloth. Will try again. My oldest BC is the most 'scratched' (again, using the term loosely). I will compare all my BCs (couple new ones on the way for comparison, maybe even arriving today). There is probably a very simple explanation having to do with basic chemistry for why this is (if it is).

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Just had a closer look. There are scratches on the face but not on the beveled edges of all my BCs. I guess they are rubbing against some harder surface, so just in case I am no longer going to use this as my pick box



The box is still fine for the rest, but was never really a good place for my $35 picks.

----------

DataNick, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Just got my TAD 80. Like a mirror it is so smooth. Got a second one of those cherry boxes from BC too. Gotta say, they are a close third behind how great the picks are and how great the service from BC is. Never really sure what to do with the business cards they send. I suppose they might come in handy should I ever be transported back in time to the 1980s, where I could put them with all the other business cards I collect...

----------


## HoGo

> That all sounds like super heavy handed playing to me. I can't imagine why the strings aren't breaking first


I shall ask him to post a pic of that pick when I'll meet him. I'm pretty sure he ordered directly from producer so no counterfeit. I tested that pick when he got it few years back together with his Red Bear and it certainly looked original. Nice pick but I still didn't like it more than my celluloid pick I make myself (exactly to my specs). I'm using a way different bevel than any of the BC picks, perhaps if I reshaped it it would work better for me...

----------


## Jim Garber

> One of my customers plays a blue chip an dlast time I saw him his pick was quite worn at edges. He plays hardcore Monroe style. I've never worn one pick, been using the same one celluloid pick for some 15 yrs now and never needed to buff it... and I don't play softly at all. It's all in right hand technique and your attack at strings.


I play rhythm old time guitar like a maniac at times -- esp at a dance when I cam solely the rhythm and the bass for our band -- and I still have no scratches on my BC. The ultems i used to use and still like tonally get razor sharp after a few tunes. I don't play mandolin any where near that hard.

----------


## DataNick

> What strings are you driving? I put FT74s on today, and it's chewing up my BC TPR60 summat rotten! I used to go through picks like crazy BBC, but this is the first time I've felt drag on it. The Dawg and ProPlec don't seem to be as effected, but I'm sorry to have lost some fluidity - and that I'll be buffing and shining my pick in the all too near future..


I use J75s...my BC TAD 60 3R came on Monday...extremely busy the past 2 days  but during an hour-long session yesterday I purposely tried to beat it up...not one divet or cut; whereas in the same session I wore in 2 new divets in my Pappas 1.7mm

I'm sold, ordered another one...from my perspective at least I can play a good amount of time without trashing a pick...I'll post more later...

----------


## DataNick

> One of my customers plays a blue chip an dlast time I saw him his pick was quite worn at edges. He plays hardcore Monroe style. I've never worn one pick, been using the same one celluloid pick for some 15 yrs now and never needed to buff it... and I don't play softly at all. It's all in right hand technique and your attack at strings.


I definitely realize that!...I figure as my technique improves so will my pick trashing...LOL!

----------


## terzinator

re: scratches on the face of the pick... 

I keep them (or I might set them down) on my desk. I pick them up by pulling them along the surface of the desk until they come off the desk into my hand. 

I believe this to be the source of the scratching.

Yes, all you skeptics out there, I have a control group. I have one that I keep in a BlueChip leather keychain pouch, that I don't keep on my desk. 

No scratches.

Carry on.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## DataNick

> ...Yes, all you skeptics out there, I have a control group. I have one that I keep in a BlueChip leather keychain pouch, that I don't keep on my desk. 
> 
> No scratches.
> 
> Carry on.


Terz,

You're a crack up!  LOL!

----------


## DataNick

OK,

Played on my lunch break for my usual hour...the source of my escalting pick destruction has been my new Ratliff Country Boy F5...it is so "tight", and tension is waaay up there; however it is starting to both open up and loosen up. Anyway, upon receiving this mando about 4 weeks ago, every pick I have has been getting decimated by me playing it; I mean serious divets, cuts, to where the pick is constantly "catching" on the strings. I realize a big factor/culprit is my playing style, but I don't have the same degree of issues on my JBovier, Eastman, or Flatiron. This was so bad I was planning on trading in the Ratliff for an F9 down the road.

Well after my second 1 hour session with my BC TAD 60 3R since I got it on Monday (and I tried to beat the crap out of it!), I am pleased to report: NO divets, NO cuts, hardly any string "catching"...the difference is so prominent that I now plan to keep the Ratliff. I also would pause after about 15 min or so, try my Pappas Faux Tortoise 1.77mm, and the difference was significant; as well as increased "catching" and new divets after a couple of minutes on the Pappas.

The only pick I could use btw on the Ratliff is my Wegen 3.5mm mando pick, but even it was starting to get a nick(no pun intended) here and there, and I didn't want to ruin it, so I put it away from using with the Ratliff.

As I stated before, I've ordered another BC TAD 60 3R and plan to get a TD 100 (2.5mm) to use exclusively with my Ratliff.

I'm hoping that the Blue Chip guys will custom make me one that has 3 rounded corners (mando style)

I'm sold!...and a happy camper!

----------


## f5loar

Another one comes over to the BlueChip camp of picking.  May the testimonials keep coming and may your BlueChip keep on pickin'.  Page 69 and it continues.  Let's get it up to 100 pages for a new world record at the café.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mike Bunting

OK, I'll contribute post #1704. I've been playing a BC since they first came out, what's that five years or so, and there is absolutely no noticeable wear. I can't imagine what kind of technique will damage them as described, I think that some serious work on technique is warranted.

----------


## bigskygirl

Funny, I was wondering about the scratch marks myself the other day, these picks seem indestructible but they get these light scratches.....

I love my BC and will probably get another, I got mine at Kaufman Kamp this summer.

----------


## gwh17

Count me as a happy BC owner.  My kids gave me one for Father's Day (they had a subtle hint).  I was skeptical.  I didn't think a pick could make much difference.  After playing my CT 50 for a few weeks, I went out of town this week.  I took my little "A" and a Golden Gate that I used before my enlightenment.  I was amazed how much difference there is between the two picks.

----------


## JeffD

> Another one comes over to the BlueChip camp of picking.  May the testimonials keep coming and may your BlueChip keep on pickin'.  Page 69 and it continues.  Let's get it up to 100 pages for a new world record at the café.


No record. Mandolins in progress is over 280 some pages and Bowlbacks of Note is over 240 pages. Women with mandolins is just over 100.

----------


## f5loar

true, but here we are talking about one pick, not 1000's of mandolins in progress or 1000's of bowlbacks nor 1000's of women of holding mandolins.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Is this huge amount of shop talk mainly because we need to justify ourselves for purchasing a superior product that we still feel is too expensive? Why not be generous and not grudge somebody a little extra money? After all, we have no insight to the calculation behind the B. C. pick.

----------


## Markelberry

Well ,Im just a part timer not real serious picker but my fave has always been my wegen 1.5 mm and I tried my first blue chip cannot remember the gauge right now but it was the one Adam Steffey uses or at least one he is supposed to use ? I didn't like it ,only because I wanted a rounder picke closer to my wegen ,so I gave it away and bought the SR 60 and it is becoming my favorite . I go back and forth and it keeps speaking for itself quiet quick clear! I would like to try some heavier ones ,any suggestions for the 35.00 blind taste test on gauge a little up from this that has a little dark and bright tone still in there??

----------


## JeffD

> true, but here we are talking about one pick, not 1000's of mandolins in progress or 1000's of bowlbacks nor 1000's of women of holding mandolins.


 :Laughing:  That's a good point. One think this topic could be thoroughly aired out in what, 10 or 15 posts.

----------


## Dan Margolis

My 2 BC picks were bought and paid for a long time ago.  I haven't bought a new pick in years, so there is a savings there. Overall, the BC cost is negligible to me.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## jesserules

I ordered a blue chip pick but when it arrived it wasnt blue it was brown has anybody else encountered this problem?

----------


## Tobin

> I ordered a blue chip pick but when it arrived it wasnt blue it was brown has anybody else encountered this problem?


On a similar note, has anyone else noticed that buffalo wings taste a lot like chicken?

----------

John Eischen

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

From post #14 in this thread:



> Checked out the website. Looks like they should be called the brown chip pick ......


jesserules, couldn't you have waited for two more posts in order to make it an even 1700 posts in between? :Wink:

----------


## Paul Statman

> I ordered a blue chip pick but when it arrived it wasnt blue it was brown has anybody else encountered this problem?


It may be counterfeit. Was it chipped, at least?

----------


## shortymack

And mine both taste nothing like a Blue Chip, even dipped in salsa.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Paul Statman

> And mine both taste nothing like a Blue Chip, even dipped in salsa.


Sounds more like you risked a chipped tooth there, shortymack. More than $35!

----------


## John Eischen

Mmmmm....  Chocolate chip.....

----------


## jesserules

> From post #14 in this thread:
> 
> jesserules, couldn't you have waited for two more posts in order to make it an even 1700 posts in between?


no this is an important quality control issue that needs to be brought up every 1698 posts at least!  I think the pick went bad in all the hot weather for example when I hold the pick right up to my nose and inhale deeply six or seven times I get all dizzy and have to lie down so I think it went bad and turned brown like bananas.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## Astro

I'm waiting on the Mood Chip Pick- changes colors depending on your mood.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

OK,

My playing style is a religious following of Mr. Monroe's admonition on how to play mandolin: "Like you whip a mule".

That plus I'm naturally heavy-handed equals a result of loud, rough playing.

Last nite I again tried to "beat up" my BC TAD-3R 60...TO NO AVAIL!

No divets, cuts, etc.
I'm through with experimentation, and will just play the darn thing and be shocked if/when a divet actually occurs!

I've got another one on order and the BC folks have told me that they will fashion a TD 100 in the 3-R configuration, no extra cost.

When it's all said and done I will have spent $160 on these picks, but in mind it is well worth the satisfaction I get from picking my mando to my fullest potential!

Great Product Period!

Almost forgot: I noticed  as I was practicing indoors that my mandos are louder with the BC pick versus my other picks...that was a nice bene I didn't even plan on...

----------


## ash89

anybody here tried the new Mccray picks?

----------


## DataNick

> anybody here tried the new Mccray picks?


We probably don't want to hijack the thread as the gods will be displeased...that being said why don't you start another thread re: McCray picks...checked out their Facebook page and there's not a lot there!

I'm really happy with my BC and can't see another pick beating it...however if someone wants to convince me, my head is out of the sand...can't wait to get to the BG jam tonite with my BC in tow...bout 1 more hour...yeah buddy!

----------


## ash89

cool, no worries..

sorry, i'm a newbie re blog etiquette!!

cheers

----------


## DataNick

> cool, no worries..
> 
> sorry, i'm a newbie re blog etiquette!!
> 
> cheers


It's all good Bro!

I started your thread for ya!...

----------


## lupus fennicus

If I hold a "polished" pick for more than 30 seconds, the slime from my thumb makes it very challenging to keep it where I want it to be. I always end up modifying an old heavy pick by heating a thumb tack with a lighter, and just barely poking it through to the other side (on both sides) so as to raise five or six sharp little bumps on the portion that I grip. Yes...slime...

----------


## sblock

> If I hold a "polished" pick for more than 30 seconds, the slime from my thumb makes it very challenging to keep it where I want it to be. I always end up modifying an old heavy pick by heating a thumb tack with a lighter, and just barely poking it through to the other side (on both sides) so as to raise five or six sharp little bumps on the portion that I grip. Yes...slime...


No, _not_ slime...

Well, strictly speaking, in biology, "slime" generally refers to _mucus_ (that's Latin for "slimy!") , which is a slippery natural lubricant full of glycoproteins (that is, proteins with carbohydrates attached). This mucus is produced by the _mucous membranes_, found in the linings of the respiratory system (which make phlegm and 'snot'), the gastrointestinal system, the genitalia (_ahem!_), and so on -- where it provides lubrication, as well as bestowing useful antibiotic properties.  HOWEVER, human fingers don't have any mucous membranes -- only sweat glands.  _So they don't, and can't, exude slime_.  But the sweat they do produce can combine with any oils, dirt, and dead skin cells on your fingertips to form a lubricant, and thereby make a pick harder to hold.  With most smooth-surfaced ("glassy") picks, though, many folks find that introducing a little moisture actually ADDS to the tacky feel and improves the grip. Some folks will even wet their fingertips lightly (or even lick them) to improve pick grip.  But the trick here is NOT to have lots of oil, dirt/grease, or dead cells around beforehand on the fingertips, which can mix with the moisture to make something "slimy."  And not to use _too much liquid_ -- only the thinnest possible film. So my advice would be to *wash your hands* before ever picking up the pick, so that any subsequent moisture (due to sweating) will likely improve the grip, and not loosen it.  

BlueChip picks are made from a special space-age plastic (Meldin, a polyimide) that was developed for such things as aerospace applications (e.g., thrust bearings in jet engines!).  It can routinely be used up to 600 degrees F (!) and it won't melt until closer to 900 degrees F.  Pretty impressive, for plastic! So there is little chance that your trick of heating up a thumb tack to push holes into the flat side of the pick will ever work to raise bumps in a BlueChip pick.  You'd need to get a thumbtack red-hot for that!  You'd be better off drilling small holes clear through it, if necessary (some folks have already done this, but take great care not to weaken or break the pick; the BlueChip website talks about this).

If simply washing your hands doesn't work, or is impractical, then there are commercial substances one can buy to improve pick grip, like Gorilla Snot (try searching on this; there are threads about it).  Or just try peeling an orange or tangerine using your bare fingers before grabbing the pick:  you'd be amazed how grippy the natural substances that come off onto your fingers are!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## ronwalker49

> Who is laughing at driving turtles to extinction? I never said that, and only a jerk would misrepresent what I wrote to imply that. Read the ACTUAL WORDS in the d*mned post. I never owned a shell pick in my life - how about you?
> 
> I am not criticising or denigrating the product. I know nothing about it except what is on the website, and will not be paying $35 to learn more.
> 
> I laugh because the concept of paying $35 for a pick strikes me as hilarious. That is my opinion. You are welcome to yours. You are welcome to buy what you like and I will not criticise you for it.
> 
> Wegen and Dunlop keep me picking just fine.


-----like Gorilla Snot---I just discovered this stuff and I love it and use it every time I pick...I just have to be careful and not use too much...It sure makes it easier to use a relaxed grip without losing the pick...




I have already bought more than 35 dollars worth of dunlop picks and found them lacking when compared to the Blue Chip...I am waiting on my Wegen order to arrive, so that I can compare them...I hope they are the Blue Chips equal, just for the sake of competition...

----------


## JeffD

> I know nothing about it except what is on the website, and will not be paying $35 to learn more.
> 
> I laugh because the concept of paying $35 for a pick strikes me as hilarious..


I find it kind of funny to consider spending many hundreds of dollars on a mandolin, sometimes a lot more, and then balk at a _one time_ purchase of $35.oo

As you say, opinions. They're everywhere.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Sevelos

I would love to try one of these some day for speed, when they reach Israel.
Durability doesn't really matter to me much - I usually end up losing picks, not breaking or polishing them to death.

----------


## Paul Statman

> .. I usually end up losing picks, not breaking or polishing them to death.


J hope you get to try one soon, although we tend to polish them back to _life_, Sevelos!  :Cool:

----------


## Beardog

Thought I would do my part extending this long thread. I ordered a CT55 this morning. I have used a JD Crowe BC pick for my banjo for several years. I had two of them, but lost one of them recently (arghhh). Can't imagine not liking a BC for my mandolin, as I don't want to use anything else for banjo picking!

----------


## mandroid

Yea, I  take my pick into the WC occasionally and wash it and my hands at the same time.

----------


## Jackgaryk

it is amazing what a little soap and water can do for a pick.  especially my ct55.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Incredible!  My worship leader found a pick last Sunday and told friend of mine in the worship band.  I texted a description and it was the CT55 I lost six months ago.  I knew I lost it somewhere between the choir room and stage.  I looked several times and never could find it.  Now if she could find my rattlesnake rattle and I could find the one lost at home.  It's the same color as my floors, just hasn't turned up yet. A scorpion must of got it!

----------


## Paul Statman

> .. Now if she could find my rattlesnake rattle and I could find the one lost at home.  It's the same color as my floors, just hasn't turned up yet. A scorpion must of got it!


..yeah, must of..

----------


## yankees1

> I have used all kinds of picks, original shells, Tortis, and other composites of materials...........but these new Blue Chips are extrodinary and outstanding in tone, playability and speed. Call Matthew Goins at 865-803-9442 or check out his website at www.bluechippick.net. Danny Roberts that plays with the Grascals, absolutely loves them and Paul Williams is using them. These things show hardly no wear after a long period of use.


If this new pick will enable me to sound like Danny Roberts I have to have one !!!!

----------


## Br1ck

A friend and I have a running joke whenever discussing pricey gear. After touting attributes,new say, oh,and it will make you a better player.....

----------


## Bill McCall

> If this new pick will enable me to sound like Danny Roberts I have to have one !!!!


Just play one note.  shouldn't be too hard :Smile:

----------


## mechanicallazarus

Hi guys, for those using the Blue Chip CT 55 pick for quite some time, did you go for the 'Speed bevel' or the 'rounded bevel'?

Thanks!

----------


## yankees1

> Hi guys, for those using the Blue Chip CT 55 pick for quite some time, did you go for the 'Speed bevel' or the 'rounded bevel'?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a CT55 speed bevel but I prefer  the TAD45.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Hi guys, for those using the Blue Chip CT 55 pick for quite some time, did you go for the 'Speed bevel' or the 'rounded bevel'?
> 
> Thanks!


I've always found the speed bevel to work better for me.

----------


## mandroid

Buying 2nd hand, resolved that question . But, as i have often  used the tailpiece cover as an arm rest , 

the bevel is not aligned as  needed, but its there..  rounded edge is neutral 

 Forearm well around the top portion  of the rim, where your arm rests get fitted,  then the bevel comes into play.. 


 :Whistling: 



. '/,

----------


## mechanicallazarus

Thank you for taking the time to respond guys. I'm going for a CT55 Speed bevel and a Tad50-3R. Whichever I don't enjoy the most I'll give to my gf.

Unfortunately there aren't any to test drive here in Australia! (which with the $15 shipping, made sense to order two). Thanks again.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Mechanicallazarus:

I have found the TAD50-1R to be quite good, myself. It allows me to have both a rounded and a pointed tip. Mr. Goins would likely set one up with a speed bevel for you. 

FWIW. I also have a CT55. I keep it in my wallet as a go to when trying out an instrument away from home.

----------


## gtani7

> Hi guys, for those using the Blue Chip CT 55 pick for quite some time, did you go for the 'Speed bevel' or the 'rounded bevel'?
> 
> Thanks!


If you go to festival/jam/workshop, there should be enough BC's you can try for yourself, and I think one of the traveling pick samplers has at least 1 (that thread is getting loooong https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...erested/page36

I tried both, felt no difference.  That's when i realized i hold the pick so it's tilted w/side towards fretboard higher.  I do this playing guitar and mandolin w/different grips.  (I guess the extreme form of this is what you could call George Benson picking)

----------


## JeffD

> A friend and I have a running joke whenever discussing pricey gear. After touting attributes,new say, oh,and it will make you a better player.....


 :Laughing: 

Yea it is easier to get good gear than to get good at playing it.

That, however, is no reason to avoid getting good gear. None at all. Get what you want, just don't fool your self that the purchase serves some higher purpose.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Couldn't resist bumping this thread, the granddaddy of the BC threads. I've got a TAD 40 on the way, adding to my TAD 60 and CT55. Used to have a TAD 80, and a TAD 100. That thing was a monster, definitely not for every mandolin or every player. 

Still love BCs, and love reading threads about 'em almost as much.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Couldn't resist bumping this thread, the granddaddy of the BC threads. I've got a TAD 40 on the way, adding to my TAD 60 and CT55. Used to have a TAD 80, and a TAD 100. That thing was a monster, definitely not for every mandolin or every player. 
> 
> Still love BCs, and love reading threads about 'em almost as much.


I love my TAD 40 and 45, I’m seeking a TAD 35, i think it might be my holy grail!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I love my TAD 40 and 45, I’m seeking a TAD 35, i think it might be my holy grail!


Yeah, I was thinking it is interesting that only BC that is thinner than a 40 is the TD 35. I bet they would do a custom TAD 35 for you.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Yeah, I was thinking it is interesting that only BC that is thinner than a 40 is the TD 35. I bet they would do a custom TAD 35 for you.


The 35 is only custom.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Just got my TAD 40 in the mail. I think I had one of these years ago and did not like how bright the sound was, but I am loving it now as a complement to my CT 55 and my TAD 60 with no bevel. 

I also have to point out that their mech is awesome. I ordered a t-shirt and a hat with my pick to replace the ones I bought a few years ago. I wore the hat to pieces but the t-shirt is still going, so now I have a black tee and an orange tee. Got a black hat to replace my old brown one. Still nothing blue about the chips, the pick boxes (love those), the hats, or the tees!

----------


## Paul Statman

> Still nothing blue about the chips, the pick boxes (love those), the hats, or the tees!


 I think I may be able to shed some light. I met a picker at a festival just after he'd dropped his BC pick. As he scanned and probed the ground all around him he did have a certain _je ne sais quois about him._ 
The pick was gone and he was definitely blue without it.

----------

Franc Homier Lieu

----------


## jhammond

Some similar but different material picks to try:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MillerPicks

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Some similar but different material picks to try:


Looks interesting -by what I read and see on the site, at least. Have you compared them to BC?

----------


## jhammond

> Looks interesting -by what I read and see on the site, at least. Have you compared them to BC?


I have compared a little. I do not currently own any BlueChips anymore. The Miller's are great and have their own feel and sound though close to BCs. I prefer them to BlueChips on Mandolins and certain guitars I own.  For some reason the Miller pick is great on my Mahogany D18 guitar but I prefer others on my Rosewood HD28V... I make picks from "organic" materials and other high grade Thermoplastics as well. I do not know for sure the material these are made from although I am quite familiar with plastics. I have talked with Matt and he won't say what it is but it is a very High grade/Aerospace use material. We have shared info and techniques but not the material he is using for the Greenish/Yellowish picks. We do use the same material for the Gray/off White color picks. 
They are definitely worth a try and for a better price than BCs.

----------

Paul Statman

----------

